# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Yosemine's Dream Journal 2008

## Yosemine

I was debating whether I should start a journal here because I'm so new, but I figured there wouldn't be any harm. It'll save a lot of time later copying down dreams at any rate. I'll start the dreams in the next post so that I'll have some edit space for later in the year. Yes, I'm aware the title is totally uninspired! I just needed something to put in there, and I'm a horrible title maker. There are some dreams from 2007 though when I started the journal. Any comments are very welcome.    


This is what everything means: 

_If I type in italics like this, this is commentary I added after the dream, usually reflecting my thoughts on a certain part of the dream. It may also just be a random side comment_

*If I type in bold like this, it will mean that I think of this part of the dream as important for one reason or another, or just funny in a way that should be emphasized.*

If I type in green like this, then I am lucid (I wish)!

Finally just normal typing like this represents a normal part of a dream. 


I'll start using all those after this introduction. Since I am in school, the journal may only be updated later in the day, though I will record the dream in a journal as soon as I wake up. Although others may disagree, if I did not keep lucidity through a false awakening, and later in the false awakening become lucid I consider it a separate dream. If I stayed lucid I consider it part of the previous dream. This means that in other's opinions I may have less lucid dreams that what I personally count. In general I consider something a dream if it is longer than four minutes, below that and I consider it a fragment. Thanks for reading!

Edit: My definition of what seperate lucid dreams are is growing more strict. Therefore the explanation above may not always apply. 



Since 1/19/08, I've decided to write my younger brother's dreams for him here too. They will be written in this red color. He seems to be a natural lucid dreamer with two to three lucids a week, so I wanted to record them as well.  If my brother is lucid, I will type like this.  (In case anyone is wondering why there aren't really any of his dreams here it is because (like probably a lot of 9 year olds would) he kind of lost interest. He still tells me of some of his more interesting dreams though.

----------


## Yosemine

This first entry is going to have a lot more than one dream because there is no point in separating those I've had. 

*Wednesday 12/26/07**Forgotten*
The dream “started” (that is I can remember back to this point) when I was released from class at school and it was a short break. For some unknown reason the school had a nice cool river, and since it was hot I went swimming. I took a good swim, before realizing I had missed the bell and I ran over to the next class, which was geometry. I realized I had left my backpack on the stairs, presumably because I took it off to go swimming. I was totally dry now, and actually don’t think I ever got wet. I asked the teacher if I could get it, and she allowed me to. When I got the backpack, a few friends were down, and though I tried I just couldn’t move without talking to them, but eventually I got back to class. I had forgotten my glasses, and I think I tried to get them again, but then I forgot my backpack again. During class I suddenly started to cry _(pathetic yes)_. I didn’t know why but I couldn’t stop it. Nobody even cared; in fact they just completely ignored it. _I woke up in real life for a moment, before falling asleep and continuing the dream._ Now it was English. We had a very stupid assignment, and I told the teacher about how ridiculous it was. There were also many answers to the questions, but all of mine were marked wrong. The teacher and I got in a huge argument and I was assigned two books to read. Then I cried again out of nowhere _(come on Yosemine, you sound like a real wimp)_. Once again nobody cared, and I was walking down the hallway as all my friends ignored me and simply laughed amongst themselves. 

There is an odd part of the dream. I ended up dreaming that we had moved to a new town. I had nobody’s number from my old one, and therefore I was completely alone. I looked anyways for familiar faces, but only saw a sea of monotony. I darted around because I was so confused about moving, and woke up to my great relief. 


*Thursday 12/27/07**Flying*

I was taking a test in science class, and for some reason was back in middle school. The test did not make any sense at all, typical for a dream. It wasn't even a science test, and was asking questions about a selection. Papers kept appearing and disappearing, and I had to do all these weird things to make the text make sense. For example, I convinced myself there were a few papers that had to be arranged in a certain order in order for the text to appear in the correct order. Somehow I didn’t catch on to the fact that I was dreaming yet. Then my friends came in, and I realized I was in high school, not middle school. I brought this fact up, and asked them what we were doing in middle school, and they just said, “I don’t know.” I then replied, “Oh, of course, it’s because I’m dreaming.” and became fully lucid. I flew around a little bit, but quickly had a false awakening. While I flew the sky was a mix of orange and yellow, but I didn't notice. I spun around which a trail of light from my feet and instantly had a false awakening. I “fell asleep” again, but don’t remember the rest. 


*Sunday 12/30/07* *The Trail*

My class had some sort of party, and we were all going to go to pizza hut. We started running, and I had a lot of trouble going up hills. The sun was shining and the sky was blue, and the trail was a deep brown. We got to the main road, but then I woke up in real life. Later, I fell asleep again, and then dreamt that I was doing about the same thing, but this time on my bicycle. I almost got hit by a white car going into a parking lot because I wasn't paying attention. Though sensations such as wind weren’t present, the sights were amazingly real. 


*Monday 12/31/07* *The Upper Yard*

This dream consisted almost entirely of running aimlessly around some huge playground that resembled the blacktop of the upper yard of my elementary school. Everyone was throwing around tennis balls, and just having a good time. I threw caught it a few times myself, but I was mostly sprinting from one side to the other. The only change was at the end when I talked to a girl who wore way too much makeup and for some reason I told her she doesn’t need it. She kept growing a beard larger and larger but I didn’t notice. She looked a little like my 8th grade English teacher with it…


*Tuesday 1/1/08* *Babysitting*
Details are hazy, but I think I had to babysit the neighbor’s kids. They kept checking on me and telling me about everything I was doing wrong. Only bits and pieces are remembered, but I was holding a Nerf gun and they told me not to play with it because it was broken. A couple seconds later they became binoculars and then back to a Nerf gun. I didn’t notice the change at all, in fact in this dream I was barely aware of what I was doing. 


*Wednesday 1/2/08* *A Different Disney*
I had three excellent dreams last night, but the first was the most memorable. We all went to Disneyland, but it didn’t look like Disneyland at all. In fact, the lake in my town was even present, and everything in the dream looked lovely. In the dream, I went onto the car ride which had its name be something about highways and bridges, even though none were present. Instead of a car I got onto a motorcycle which handled just like a bike, but with an engine. The “track” was really just a rut in the side of the road. I didn’t actually start from the line, but from the top of the hill, so I presume I just got a motorcycle from nowhere. I rode it down a hill beside a well laid and completely white cement sidewalk. I actually had to steer a little, because the “track” was broken in a few places. After a left turn (where I saw the lake) I was going beside a dirt road, and the “track” was totally broken. However, I didn’t really care and sped along just fine until I got to the loading zone. I think I was going about 20mph top speed which I was thinking was dangerously fast for a kiddy ride. When I got there, I told the ride operator about the broken track but he did nothing but point to a spot on my chin which I felt and found out had a zit, and pinched it and it felt real. _Checking this morning I actually do have a zit right there._ After I returned the motorcycle I went back to where I started, though “went” isn’t really correct. I just wanted to go there, and somehow was right outside. In the arcade, I found I had $10 in my pocket in the form of two five dollar bills. My dad played one game, where you have to put an orange ball into a metal coil which cost $1 a turn. It was so easy, yet he made some 110 or so tickets. In the dream, I didn’t realize that $1 was too much and wanted to try. I went to what I thought was a change machine and put in my five dollar bill. Instead of coins, I got 2000 tickets! Instead of being happy I got very mad at the machine for not giving me coins, and at myself for not reading the directions on the machine which now showed (in a very realistic manner) how to insert money and get tickets. For some reason I got extremely sad for a moment and whined, before I realized the stupidity of my actions and stopped. Then I played with machine that looked like the ones that you usually insert a coin and the coin is supposed to push other coins down to get tickets. Instead of coins, the machine was filled with candy, which I think were gumdrops. I inserted a coin which I had somehow magically obtained, and I pushed down loads of candy. I looked away and looked back and the machine was completely refilled, but I dismissed it and proclaimed that the machine was “self reloading.” I think the dream ended here, because instead of getting the candy I just thought about it, and how I would bag it, and how I would eat it etc. and then everything faded away. 
*The First Tack Meeting*
The next dream I was in school for a track meet. I don’t remember much, but I did think about it being winter break, so this didn’t make sense, but once again my quick mind decided that this was a practice that was mandatory, and everyone else I saw were just spectators. I saw one of my friends from school and waved hello, but all she did was give me a large expressionless smile and walk off like she didn’t even know me. I took it as a joke. Then all the track members went onto the track, and the coach came by to check everyone. There were hundreds; this was going to take forever! He checked me second or third and remarked about me being very fit, which isn’t really true even though I am a fast runner. After he moved on to the next lane I was bored so the kid next to me and I started just hopping around the dirt track. The gravity seemed lower which was weird, but I dismissed it again! On the other side of the track, he said we should do the “Spongebob Method.” Asking what that was, he explained it was when you jump three times in the air, and then exhale and float back down. He demonstrated and I quickly followed and found it was very easy. The logical part of my mind asked how this was possible, but the part making the dream said that I was underwater, which for some reason I didn’t question further. The dream started to get a little hazy, but I think I somehow broke the track and ended up in space. 
*Olive Garden*
The next dream was extremely short. My parents and uncle were talking about some politics, but even I can tell what they were saying made no sense at all. Then my parents got hungry, and suggested we go to the local Olive Garden which they claimed was lovely. I then woke up for real. 


*Thursday 1/3/08* *School and Wormholes*

This dream started off in school as usual. I was moving classes and going to graphic design. The graphic design class looked very different, and there were about eight rows of computers, but everyone was located in the first three. I sat in the fifth or sixth and remarked about how nobody seemed to be present, or at least they were late. After noticing they were all in front of me, I moved to the front row where I got my assignment. The assignment seems to have been to replicate a car, as would be shown later in the dream. So then the teacher enters, and she is one I don’t really like much in real life at all. For some reason I have to urge to tell her, and so I do. Of course she instantly got very mad. She remarked about how my 7th grade experience must have been amazing, and how I must have been the “coolest” and such (though I don’t know why she picked 7th) and I said that, no, I actually hated 7th grade and was an outcast. This angered her greatly, and added onto the fact that I told her that I hated her as a teacher she couldn’t control it. She dragged me to another chair, and told me to stick my fingers out and pulled out a ruler. Funnily enough, I agreed that I deserved to be hit with it. _I still think I did._ When she hit my fingers (she did it on the knuckles, not the tips which strikes me as odd now) it hurt, but barely. I kept telling her that it didn’t hurt and that she needed to do it harder which is quite stupid now that I think about it. 

Then, after actually trying to do some work, the class all went to the library. I don’t remember much about the library, other than when I apologized to the teacher because I felt bad about what I said. I’m not sure if this is the next dream or not, but I find myself in a parking lot and know I need to copy a car for graphic design. I see many cars in the lot that are all very different. I want to copy a Toyota, because that is the car my family owns. I see a few Honda's until I found a Toyota, but it is enormous and I don’t like it. My mom comes in with her Toyota Previa (1st generation) and I decide I want to replicate our car which I really love since I pretty much grew up in it. Just as I’m about to start, a ship crashes in the parking lot, though now I’m watching it as a movie. I never saw the ship, but am told that it is huge; at least ten times the size of our usual spaceships. The force of the crash causes a wormhole to be open which is large and blue (doesn’t make sense, I know). People are trying to save the crew before they are sucked in, but it is too late. They remarked that it violated some space law. With an enormous boom the wormhole gets all of them and seems to have “infected” the entire planet which I can now see is all blue and reddish clouds with a shock wave from the wormhole rippling around the whole planet. 

*Pancakes*
The next dream was very short, but a milestone for me. I woke up on the couch, and my mom told me she was making pancakes. Naturally it would be morning if I woke up, so I went up to have some. There wasn’t a smell, but I knew that the pancakes were special “whole wheat” pancakes which was why they were so brown. The pancakes were a little slimy and cold to the touch which didn’t make sense because they were made just seconds ago. Though this put me off for a second, I took a bite and for once experienced taste in my dream! It didn’t taste like a pancake though, and reminds me now of wheat Hawaiian bread. It was delicious, but then I woke up after only a few bites.  
*Falling into the Musical*
Later I tried to go back to sleep again, and was feeling creative so I tried to imagine everyone singing in song. In no time I “saw” everyone singing until I consciously didn’t have to make up the words anymore. Eventually I was part of the audience. Then the song had a line that went something like “If I could do it heaven permits” and I snapped into consciousness. I felt odd, like my chest was very heavy, and for a second I was considering some paranormal things were happening, until I realized that this sinking feeling was something most people said they felt during a WILD. I was just on the corner of falling asleep! I felt like I was going to fall through the bed, but the feeling stopped and I got up and did a reality check which sadly showed I was still awake. Maybe next time.


*Friday 1/4/08*
*Confusion of Reality*
	I had a horrible night. I left the alarm on by accident and woke up at 4:30. The alarm is set to 4:50, this makes absolutely no sense. Therefore I am not sure what I dreamt and what I experienced. All I know is that in my dream, or in my waking life, I kept waking up just before “falling asleep” so I couldn’t sleep. Then when I actually “fell asleep” I had really stupid “lucid dreams in a dream” which lasted about five seconds and were more like daydreams. One is quite funny though. I was in a hospital next to a dieing person and knew I was dreaming (though in a dream). I flew out through the ceiling laughing like maniac before "waking up." When I woke up I was completely unrefreshed, and was dizzy for the rest of the day.


*Saturday 1/5/08*
*The Merged Towns*
I had a very vivid dream, but unfortunately I don’t remember much of it! The farthest I can remember is riding down a hill in the town that I used to live. It was quite sunny with a few clouds in the sky, and I think it was cold. On my right was some market or something, and when I passed the street and almost got hit by a white car driven by an old lady, just like in the dream I had on 12/30/07. She said that it was alright since she didn’t need to turn there anyways after I apologized about blocking her, because she had to go in through a different entrance. Continuing down the hill I got to the main crossing in the town I live now. I saw some bikers going up the hill. Then I saw that the one going uphill had two followers who were walking up, but the first one I saw was trying to bike up. He was wearing red and had blonde hair and pale. _This is funny because in real life there is a biker I always see that wears red with dark skin and black hair._ I noticed rained because the dirt bike trail was a deeper shade of brown and stuck to my shoe a little. It was stunningly realistic, with all the runoff ruts caused by rain and erosion and different colored soil depending on their positions from the ruts. After this, I was going to cross the street and went to press the button. A kid I knew in 8th grade dared me to do something; probably cross without pressing the button. I don’t remember much, but I got home. I’ll consider this part a separate dream since it was too different to be related. 

*The Shape Shifting Stuffed Dog*
In the next dream I was at home and my uncle and parents were making some kind of food. We all sat down to eat, but the dream was still very hazy. If I ate I don’t remember tasting anything. After I ate, my sister and I went to explore some other part of the house. The details of this part are still hazy, but I think we walked on a metal path around a pool of water. It led us to one of those animal crane machines, and we tried it out. I won a soft puppy, and the sensation of holding it was now very real and I could feel the short strings of slightly course but cushy build that were all around it. When I went to show everyone else, it had changed. It now had two large, red eyes that took up half its face. I tapped on them and wasn’t too surprised to find they were plastic, and light was leaking through the sides giving it a slightly demonic red glow. It was now small and brown which only amplified the size of those eyes. It made me feel a bit uneasy, so I gave it to someone else now.

*The Balloon*
In the next dream I had a balloon. My brother took it, or acquired it somehow and flew it by blowing it up. Everybody in the neighborhood came just to play with the balloon. Soon it became a puffer fish shaped balloon, definitely a result of winning a blow up puffer fish toy a few days earlier. I told my mom that I wanted to catch it by its dorsal fin and held my hand out, which it flew right into. I thought about how incredibly rare that was. The other kids blew it up huge and it whooshed all around, came near me, and I was sprayed with a cool mist of spit, which didn’t bother me much, and then I awoke naturally.


*Sunday 1/6/08*
*Rats*
	Last night, during my “main” sleep I remember nothing. After I woke up, I was still tired to I went to sleep again and had a couple of extremely short dreams. In the first one I was in my brother’s room and had two “rats.” I called them rats, but they were really just two tiny metal balls that moved around the room and spoke via telepathy. I was curious to see how much they could tow, and gave them various objects to drag away. I gave them a piece of a wooden train set and then woke up just 20 minutes after I fell asleep (not counting the process of falling asleep). 
*Dream Chat*
In the second one I was in the Dreamviews chat and everyone was talking about nonsense and nothing made sense. Somebody made chat go super fast, and I helped. It occurred to me that I should do a reality check by looking at and away from the text, but since it had moved so fast I didn’t know what it said in the beginning, and didn’t think of doing it again or doing a different reality check. I woke up shortly after.

----------


## Yosemine

*Monday 1/7/08* *Back from Break*

This dream starts in school once again. It was the first day of school since winter break, which actually *was* today. I came to my "senses" walking down a hallway to go to a certain part of the school. My feet pretty much took me there. My friends were there, except for one of them, and I said hi to all of them. Then I went up an unknown basketball court which was on top of a large cement plateau which seems to have been build for no reason. After walking up stair, everyone started chatting. Like, literally it was a real life version of a chat room. _With two chat dreams in a row maybe I should cut down the time I spend there..._ The funniest part was when someone was "kicked" or had the gate closed on them. Then people started cloning others and I got mad because "someone stole my name." The one friend that was missing now appeared and we walked down the hallways so we could go to our PE periods. She was rambling on and on and on about absolutely nothing so I just pretended to listen. When we got to the locker room, I said bye, but it was in a southern accent. I tried to talk differently, but I was stuck with the accent!

She gave me a funny look before retreating into the locker room as if I had lost my mind. _Is it really fair when I'm not in full control of it?_ Now it just gets weird. I went into the boys locker room and there was a huge crowd watching some guy break dancing on top of a high plaster wall. I heard someone say, "he's going to become a locker room legend." Right after that he fell down. For some reason his head was on the carpet, but the rest of his body fell onto the tile. He started to breathe uncontrollably and twitch violently. Some brown ooze slipped out of his ear. I feel guilty now because I didn't even care, and just watched him silently until I woke up...

*A Series of Unconnected Events*

This is one of the weirder dreams I've had in a while. I started with the idea rooted in my mind that I needed to film a dog. I went into a house with many many staircases. I knew that at the top of each staircase was an animal, and I needed to find the dog to film and return. The first staircase yielded a fat pink and white pig. I went to the next one. On the top of this staircase was a small approximately 6*6 room with a ferret. I scared the ferret and it jumped down the entire flight of stairs in one mighty leap and one mighty tumble! It landed on its feet, and I thought "of course, *ferrets* always land on their feet." There was a long domino style line of black boards, which I knew was filming equipment. I purposely knocked one down and took a minor joy at watching them continue falling upstairs. The next staircase finally had a dog, but before I could do anything I wasn't with the dog anymore but watching my brother without actually physically being in the scene. 

My brother walked into some other man's house by accident. The man ran over to him, pulled out a sword (with a rounded edge) and told my little brother he would kill him unless he would agree to a game of checkers. Of course my brother agreed. Another pig came up to my brother then stepped back slowly. The pig became a dog the next time I looked at it. A spider in the background reached into a can the meat that is used as dog food and took a small piece. The dog took notice and chased the spider which had gone out the door. The man chased the dog and my brother was free to run away. Then I was at home, and remembered that I had build a pond for my goldfish's birthday. The goldfish was happily placed in its pond. I don't even own a goldfish. The camera zoomed back dramatically, and I found that I was actually watching TV. I told my uncle that I gave the fish three days to live. Commercials started up and my sister gave me a hug. I don't know why, but I yelled "get off of me!" and woke up. 

*The Parachuting Gazebos*

This was a very fun dream which I wish I could have again. I was on a large expanse of a green field which was perfectly mowed so I guess it was a park. I see what I think is a parachute and decide to have a closer look. By willing to have a closer look the camera came away from my body and zoomed in on the parachuting object. It was a gazebo with a ferris wheel body attachment! Now back in 1st person, I gazed as it rocked unstably in the wind. I saw it land quite gently and realized that this was actually a ride! I might have gone on but decided it would be too dangerous. My family then went to a small park at the end of the field. I saw some birds flying in formation. They were making shapes, and eventually created the form of a goose with the beak opening and closing! I was laughing myself silly trying to get others to look but they were oblivious to my calls. I almost considered I was dreaming, but I'm actually glad I didn't; this is a dream to enjoy non-lucid. After this, I saw one of the participating birds gently fly down to get a drink of water. It looked at me knowingly and a think I gave a little nod. 

We then went to an outdoor marketplace, though the shop we went to was indoors. Inside were lots of assorted foods, but most displayed were two different cheeses. One was wrapped in blue plastic, while the other was left uncovered and was very gritty and dry. I tried the covered one, which tasted just like Gouda cheese. Quite good I thought, and tried a bit more. My dad decided to buy the whole thing! The other cheese was different. It didn't have much of a taste, I think the thing it resembled was ammonia. I tasted it in my nose, much like an onion. I didn't really like it unsurprisingly. After we left the shop I started to eat the cheese we just bought. It was nasty now with a bitter taste and made me feel like gagging. I woke up to my alarm.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Hey there. Great work on this journal. I see you got lucid briefly on the flying one (pity there was a false awakening so soon after). Judging from the length of these your recall is very good. You're ready to get more and more lucid dreams in the near future.

Best of luck to you!

----------


## pakoboy

ya dude keep it up! ur journals are crazy i hope to have great recall like you some day too

----------


## Yosemine

Thanks for the comments, they are appreciated. Just as expected, because you both told me I have good dream recall I can only remember one dream from last night! I woke up to two others, but only knew a few minor details so I skipped even bothering to copy them and 1:30 and then 3:30 in the morning. Well, enough blabbering, on with the dream. 



*Tuesday 1/8/08* *The Layered Hill*

This dream was rather dull, but it did have its good moments. Farthest back I can remember is arriving at the bottom of a large hill. I'll attempt to describe how it looked. The hill, as stated before, was large both in height and in width. It was probably about three times as wide as it was tall. It had three flat distinct layers as if dirt had been taken off of it, and the dirt seemed uniform in both the color (dark brown) and texture. If you have ever seen an excavation site you will understand what I am talking about when I say layers. The bottom two layers were nearly circular, and the car was parked at the first one alongside a white one. To the left of the cars was a dark area which I knew to the the tunnel through which we had arrived. My family walked up to the top, which was more oblong than the two layers below it and had an area jutting out which probably branched off to another path. We looked down but then turned back and went to some community club which was on the other side. I heard from my mom that this was where a great man was residing at the moment, or something along those lines. 

As usual for me the camera left first person and zoomed in on him, though it was a video. He was shown walking proudly out of a *restroom* with this dignified but happy look on his face. _I wonder why!_ Now I saw him, but he was disabled with both legs long lopped off but he was smiling and stretching on the outside garden. He kept raising himself up and down a brick wall using his arms, and wouldn't speak to us. The thought came to me that he was a genius much like Stephen Hawking but I knew he wouldn't speak. Only my mom and I were now present and we started back for the car. I picked up a rock and chucked it down the mountain hoping (for some reason) to hit the bottom which was where the cars were. It barely moved. My mom showed me the "right" way and now I threw it and it soared up and then plopped into the pool. The pool? Yes, I was back at the house I lived in last year before moving sitting on the hill above it and throwing rocks into a pool. Of course. My mom grabbed the net to fish it out, and I found another rock and threw it in, waking up shortly after.

----------


## Yosemine

*Wednesday 1/9/08* *Super Mario Galaxy*
This dream is so short it feels pointless to record it. I went to sleep under a high level of unhappiness and stress which I think may have contributed to this. In this dream my brother and I were playing Super Mario Galaxy. I knew it was on a television screen, but there were no borders visible nor any pixels so it really felt like I was there. My brother was messing around with gravity and fell out of the gravitational pull of a planetoid and fell down to the large planet below. Well, fell isn't really right it was more like a stable controlled flight around the planet. I thought it was odd that the programmers would take the time to detail an entire planet, even if it was just a sequence of repetitions of certain mountains and deserts. He flew back to the starting world, and then I guess I sort of ended up there, but it looked like real life. There was so much more but I really can't remember.

----------


## Yosemine

WOW! After a couple dreamless nights I had so many dreams last night. Two are a bit... personal so I'm not going to share them, even though they were the most vivid.


*Saturday 1/12/08* *Reckless Driving in LA*

My dad and I had gone to LA, or rather I was in LA with my dad in our Previa. My dad was driving recklessly on the 405 and got to the turn off the 405 and onto the 101. I do believe that next to that turn is another that passes onto a bridge, which I don't remember ever going on. This made it perfect for my dream mind to make things up. My dad turned in there and then we sort of flew out of the car and onto a pile of thousands of boxes (literally 30 feet of them). My hands were tingling with fear that I would slip off the unknown edge, but I managed to scramble up to the top. Below through a gap in the roof and wall I could see a large park with a blue floor and many exercise  bars. My dad wasn't so lucky, he slipped into a pile of barbed wire and metal spikes. He managed to crawl out without any injuries. We went back into the car and now I entered some sort of subplot where I was trying to catch a worm that was escaping in a school bus. When I got it, I threw it out our window in an effort to prove some myth about accelerating objects. I decided more evidence was needed...

Then, my dad barely missed some signs that said things like "no entry" with heavy barrels blocking the way. After this there were signs spanning across the entire lane (it was a bridge with only one lane now) and my dad was just plowing on right through them! We got to that place with the change from the 405-101 again, and once again we flew out of the car and onto the boxes, and once again I saw the same park, but this time I bounced off the edge and saw that it was a 30 foot drop to concrete. Wait a second! This cant be true! I'm dreaming! I levitated there for a moment pondering what to do before either waking up or having a false awakening. I don't know for I never opened my eyes.

*The Purple Ocean* 

This dream was so beautiful I can't even explain it. After the previous dream, with my eyes still closed, I thought I should try a DEILD. I felt vibrations everywhere and saw flashes of colors before I arrived floating above a brilliant purple ocean with some dark blue highlights. It spanned for as far as I could see. All this time I knew I was dreaming, but everything with all its beauty was still hazy so I spun. Suddenly I noticed every detail, from the waves to the subtle changes in color. Now I see what you mean by "more real than real life." It was so lovely, and I went down to scoop the water, but it was like it didn't exist. I thought this was odd, and then had another false awakening!

*In My Room*

So after the last dream with the false awakening I thought I have to go record that dream so I went to my computer. My room looked exactly the same but... why was the light on when I woke up? I started up my computer, and then realized that I could be having a false awakening. I didn't expect to, but I did the nose RC and it worked! I was so excited about this that I forgot to set myself in the dream and woke up not to long later. 

*Dream Fragments*

Ok, so I told you a couple dreams were personal and for me really messed up, but I can tell you a couple of the fragments I had. 

Dream Fragment 1: We were going to a fair, and passed one on the way. It was mostly empty but had one of those rides that spin around and "stick" you to the sides at about a 60 degree angle. It was spinning extremely fast and I thought that it must be very unsafe. When we got to the fair we were going to, I noticed that it had a lot of blowup rides, but I don't remember the rest. 

Dream Fragment 2: I was with a cute small dog and I was petting it while it was lying down. She was really warm and I thought she was a great puppy.

The other ones are just really messed up and I really don't want to share them.

----------


## Yosemine

*Sunday 1/13/08* *First WILD*

For those of you who may be looking for what I want explained, that is the next dream. First I had my first successful WILD. For the WILD I decided to imagine myself in scenes instead of counting since I have a good imagination and this works much better. I started having some short "dream" periods. Sometimes I forgot about my WILD but I snapped back into it after a few moments. In my first "dream" I was at some place that does nails (don't ask me why, I wouldn't do something like that in real life). They were going to do something to my toenails which which were very dirty when I looked at them. A girl sitting next to me told me that she was a model, and that she was traveling across the USA in a hot air balloon. Next, I "dreamt" that my dad was taking me in the Previa again like last night. Once again he was driving recklessly and we were on a twisting road near the ocean. He drove off the road and we both fell into the water. I felt no fear during this time though I had forgotten about my WILD in this short period.

After that I remembered my WILD and continued to imagine scenes but reminded myself I was dreaming more often. I decided to write to really place myself in the dream, and so I somehow got a piece of paper and a pencil and wrote. I think what I wrote was just nonsense, but I thought it was amazing as I was writing it. Now I felt intense vibrations, and then it stopped and I "awoke." "So close," I thought and I pulled out my dream journal to record what had happened. Opening it, I found it to be my English journal and I was worried I wrote my dream in this. I decided to do a nose reality check, though I expected to be awake. It worked! I got out of bed and rubbed my hands together. First they felt dead but in no time it felt real. Unfortunately I had my blanket over me for some reason. I wanted to take it off, but woke up. I'm not sure if this is truly a WILD, but it worked!

*Dreaming While Awake*

This just does not make sense to me. I was literally dreaming while I was awake, and I'd like an explanation if someone could give it to me. So in my dream I was watching a movie. It was pretty decent for a dream and actually made some sense. I think it was about some trouble making kids with overprotective moms. I then got to English class and in my dream it was the next year and I had a new (and boring) teacher. All these things happened which I don't remember (except a rather uncomfortable bit where I had to change into my bathing suit under full view of the class) but I ended up in Paris right under the Eiffel Tower. So far normal right? I realized I was dreaming very quickly, for how would I be in Paris? This dream was very vivid,  and of course my first thought was that I should fly. I jumped. Nothing happened. I tried again. Nothing happened. Now I concentrated, and told myself that I *could* fly, and that there was no doubt about it and I took off into the most controllable and best flight of my life. It was still night so I wanted to make it into day. I sang that little jingle with "clap on... clap off" and the sky got a little brighter. Someone told my to "illuminate it with one of my souls." As soon as he said this a bright tower flashed into life and I saw where I really was. I was in the future, and a weird flying machine with four rotors zoomed by. It looked a lot like <A href=http://www.rctoys.com/rc-toys-and-parts/DF-SAVS/RC-HELICOPTERS-DRAGANFLYER-SAVS.html>this.</A> Still normal right? Well now I decided to fly back to the tower under directions from a friend of mine I saw in the dream. As I started to lean I felt myself leaning in the bed! I leaned to the other side and I felt it again! I was moving outside the dream and feeling it. All my senses vanished in favor of feeling like I was just in my bed but the imagery which still showed me in a controllable flight. I was controlling everything with physical movements in real life! I thought that this was unenjoyable and woke up, but I'd really like to know why something like this would happen. I was awake, but dreaming...

----------


## Yosemine

Last night was a great one for dreams. I remembered four of them and one dream fragment. 

*Monday 1/14/08* *At School... Again*
Once again I'm at school. I was talking to my friends in our usual spot about some topic. I didn't look at the sky but the ground was darker than it would be on a sunny day. When I emerged from the safety of our covered area it immediately started to rain. It was actually raining really hard, but I didn't want to go into a classroom. I went to another undercover area, but I was still getting wet as though it was going through the roof. I was wearing a lightly colored shirt, and even as a guy I wouldn't want it to become semitransparent nor soaked. I walked into a classroom which turned out to be a science room evidenced by the tiles in place of a carpet. I started pull out my food to eat (I guess it was lunch) but they told me I couldn't eat in a classroom. I mumbled something about this being stupid since the ground was tile anyways. 

I walked out of the classroom and found that the rain had stopped and the sun was peeking through the clouds and fog. This little kid started talking to me (why he was in a high school I have no idea) and he was really annoying.  
For no reason I punched him. After realizing what I had done I apologized, and I really have no idea why I would have punched him. He said it wasn't a problem. The kid and I walked over to my friends "usual spot" which was in a different location now. Since we are on the stairs, someone usually sits on the railing. Someone was sitting on the railing, and from a distance I saw them fall off backwards. I wasn't concerned and went there as usual. We started talking again, and I squatted down. I noticed the sun was rising (which doesn't make sense). I watched my shadow grow longer, though I think in real life it would actually be shrinking and not growing! Soon the shadow was bouncing up and down as I became aware of this, but as far as I know the dream was then terminated. 

*Our Haunted Seattle House*

Well, first off, in real life when I lived in our house in Seattle I truly believed it was haunted. Or at least this was the joke. This probably is what caused this dream to be thought of. So as stated before I was back at that house. I was standing on the driveway, but it wasn't really "me." I was looking at this guy from third person but I knew that I was "that person." I controlled him. So, my  goal in the dream was to go up to the second story window so I could speak with my mom who was trapped, or something. All I really remember is knowing that I had to get up there. The only way up I first saw was this vast "death maze" which slowly climbed upwards. To add to the story, a guy was running afterwards and he was going to try to get up first. Whatever he was going to do it was understood that he was the bad guy in this story.

So, we start going up the old wooden structure and jump across a bed of nails. There was a swinging arm with nails that also was supposed to try and get us. The guy behind us was hit by this and the camera zoomed in on his shocked fact before coming back to the guy I was controlling. We made a U turn and ended up where we started. I thought there must be a better way. I came back into my own body and ran over to the house. I saw a rope I could climb to get to the second story window. It was black and very hard to see in the darkness of the dream. I climbed to the top and talked to my mom. All she said was something like "nobody here is evil" which appears to have been the end of that dream. 

*Living Computer Art* 

I was checking out pictures online that had claimed to be done entirely with a computer, but they were like any normal flat image. Other than the bad resolution for some parts of the image they looked very impressive. As usual for me, I was controlling the computer mostly with thought, and it filled up my entire line of vision. For me it was just understood that I was using a computer. I started to "live" in each image, but I don't remember all of them. First I think I saw a sunset over an ocean, but I didn't live in that one. Next I saw one with a crowd of people gaping and pointing at what looked to be a huge, red brick house with two stories. Joining into to picture, I found they were actually pointing at a ship, not the barn! I willed to see the ship closer up and the viewpoint swung to behind the ship. People were getting on to the ship, but the way they were doing it was weird. They weren't stealing anything, and I understood them as the crew, but they had thrown ropes that were tied to the top and now they were grabbing onto them and scaling up the sides! "Of course," I thought, "this was how they used to get onto ships." So much for that idea. Some guy couldn't make it above the "step" which was what the crew was calling this one part of the ship that went all around it and hung over just a bit. It seemed like the crew was actually trying to keep him from boarding and they were threatening to throw him down. I remarked about how dangerous this whole thing was.

*Driving Through Seattle*

This dream starts really stupidly, forgive me. I'm sucking on an orange tangerine flavored lollipop. It tastes just like the orange tootsie pops. 
Mr. Burns and Smithers (yes, from the Simpsons) are sitting in the middle seats of our car. Mr. Burns commands me to surrender my lollipop to Smithers. Since I "work" for Mr. Burns I obey. Smithers starts licking it, and it snaps in two. I take one half and start sucking on it, and I don't care about the spit since Smithers is my "brother." 

After this confusing matter, I finally get a real dream going. I am driving with one of my dad's friends and his son, normally for the most part. We are joking about how my dad's friend never remembers anything, when we drove through a car (it should have been a head on collision) and then inside the car which was empty. We even left tire lines on the inside carpet! I told my dad's friend that he wasn't ever going to forget that. Back to our topic of forgetfulness, I say that remembering things is very easy if you make an effort. I look out the window at the cars passing by which all behave very realistically. I say that I'm going to take an image and keep it in my head. The funny part is that being in a dream I almost instantly forget what took so much effort to try to remember! All I remember is an orange old style Volkswagen Buggy.

We got to Washington Lake and decided to stop for a swim. The lake seemed small, and I said that I could swim across it. After that I also added "just kidding" so nobody would force me to. The water was a mucky but healthy looking green-blue, and I waded in. My dad was watching a pond skipper on my right, but I didn't take much notice. I didn't feel the sensation of water on me. I think this might be because I hate that cold feeling and don't want to experience it in dreams. I found a floating plant that was shaped like a lily pad and had two green, oblong green objects inside. I wanted to study it under a microscope, and well what do you know one was waiting on the shore just for me! On the way out, my dad was holding the pond skipper's still twitching leg that had been disconnected from its body, offering it to me as something to study. I decided to wait until it stopped twitching and looked at my plant instead. Up close it was made up of many box shaped cells, but they were only different shades of brown. I reached down for the fine adjustment knob, but then I awoke in real life. 

*Dream Fragment: Reopening of Nsider* 

I'm guessing this was in the same dream with the computer, but I'm not to sure. If you don't know what Nsider was, it was a large Nintendo forum which I was an active member of with some 6,000 posts. There posts were measured in thousands, not hundreds. So, I looked it up online, and amazingly it was active. I was browsing them, but everyone was spamming and I realized that they had put down the Nsider forums as a part of Neopets.com. Bored, I logged off my account.

----------


## Yosemine

My dreams were so vivid last night, I could swear they were real. Sadly I have many holes in them, but what I recorded was pretty good. 

*Tuesday 1/15/08* *Cycling Through Town Again*

Another one of my usual types of dreams (so far I have school dreams, dreams of places I used to live in, and dreams where I'm running or riding my bike) but this was without a doubt the most fun of all. It was a very sunny day, and I was taking a nice bike ride around an unfamiliar town which was understood to be where I live now. I felt the resistance of the pedals and my muscles working to move them. _I can probably reproduce a bike ride so well because I ride a bicycle everyday to and from school, and four to five times a week on a cruise around town._ I was driving on the left sidewalk, which I think is fine (I do it in real life) but of course as people tend to stick to the right I kept having to go around them. I swear I remember almost getting hit by a white car *again* like in the dreams I had 12/30/07 and 1/5/08. Talk about a dream sign. One lady dropped her keys as I rode by and they fell with a clang into the middle of the road. I got off the bike to get them for her as I felt a little responsible. The key was stuck to a purple, sticky medium rock sized object. After I give it back to her, we start having a conversation. I don't remember any of it except for the end when I said that "my pet peeve is when people don't smoothly stop their bikes." The dream ended then, and I think I woke up for the first time at about 1:30. Interestingly I couldn't recall this dream until next time at 4:00.

*Heart Problems*

I was outside our last house, which has a pool just admiring the view. I rest my hand on my chest, and notice I don't have a heartbeat. Obviously alarmed, I run into the house through a wooden hallway. I turn into the first room I see on the left which has a white wool carpet and a bed in the center. My uncle is sitting on the close edge. In my dream, I "realized" that my uncle was a surgeon and he could help me. I told him that my heart had stopped and he told me to stay calm. He said that I should wait until I pass out and I'll wake up with a working heart. I close my eyes and wait to pass out. I can't wait because I'm really worried about how it'll feel and I want to get it over with. I think about death, but that didn't concern me much. With my eyes still closed my body turned limp and I collapsed onto the floor. I wake up on a bed in a different position. Alive. I get out of the bed and see that I'm still in our house. I impulsively reach to check my heartbeat. I am relieved to feel it pulsating, though harder than "my" heart did. I went to my mom and told her that "a dream like this must mean something." I didn't become lucid...

I thought I better take a walk or something in order to "get my new heart in shape." A huge hole in the dream now happens, and all I remember is walking over a bridge. It looks like a morph between all the places I've lived before. All the trees from Seattle are there, all the houses are built the same from where I live now, and I guess the bridge I was walking over reminded me of a certain bridge in LA I always passed to see my best friend. I jump onto a convenient brick wall in order to get a better look of my surroundings. Stunning! Rolling but steep hills surround me, with houses and trees actually *sideways* on the hills. I looked off into the distance at this seemingly endless view until my mom forced me to come back down. I had forgotten all about my new heart, and the dream ended on a happy note. 

*Dream Fragments: The Cliffs and PE*

Lets get the dumb dream fragment out of the way first. I was walking back from PE into the locker room, and didn't take any notice of anyone else. I opened my locker (don't remember using any combination) but my clothes were missing. _This happened in real life yesterday the opposite way when I forgot my PE clothes so I'm not surprised._

Next I was in the bottom of a network of channels with overhanging cliffs. I remember being here once... it all looks so familiar. I look around with my brother. Now I remember this place. I dreamt of it a year ago.

----------


## Yosemine

Only one dream last night. But boy, I have never remembered a dream this long. In reality it must have been an hour plus, at least.

*Wednesday 1/16/08* *Failing the Final*

Once again I had another school dream, except in this one I had just taken the final exam and I was getting my grade back. It was for my graphic design class (I took the final today and got a 98% so at least the dream didn't come true) and I only got 21%. Of course I was very worried now, because with a 21% on the final, my grade would go down significantly. I went to the teacher, and asked if there was any make up test that I could take to increase the grade, and she told me there was and that it was coming up in about an hour. I looked at the clock and it was *7:50*. I pulled out books, and started to study, except in my dream I was now studying for my health class final which made more sense than graphic design. I was reading, and there is no doubt that the text made sense, but I just couldn't grasp what it was trying to say. I thought a video might be better, so I watched some "educational" videos, one of which was a Fairly Odd Parents cartoon...

I decided I needed a good book, and I knew I had to go around a certain portable where I would find it. I went out, and it was dark as night. Darker actually, since there weren't any stars and the moon wasn't out. I went around and got the book and came back to the class. On the way back I met my best friend and we were talking and I said I failed the final. She is very smart, and she also said she failed. I thought it was odd that both of us who are good students would fail, but I let it go. We walked into the class together and it was now *6:50.* I noticed this, and remembered it being 7:50 not too long ago. I dismissed it as reading the time incorrectly. My friend started to cry. Of course this made me feel horrible too, but the emotion was somewhat dulled compared to real life. I wondered why I wasn't feeling like crying myself, after all I had just failed a final which should have made me feel very angry at myself and depressed. Why was I taking this so lightly?

I felt below my eye, and was surprised to find a teardrop. When did I cry? It felt just like it would in real life. I took a break from my "studying" to go to lunch. Some guys in my PE class were playing football and tossed the ball over to me. It was a perfect spiral, but fell short so I had to run for it and I just barely caught it about a foot above the ground. I'm a pretty bad catcher in real life so I must say I felt great at that moment. I threw a return, but it just sailed out of my hand about twice as far as I wanted to to go! It bounced outside the fence, and then back in and was threatening to fall into the drain. One person from my PE class (one of the best sprinters) ran over to get it before it fell in and made a diving catch before it went it. I ran over to see if he was OK, and was traumatized to see that he had opened up his whole leg in one long and deep cut. He wasn't alarmed at all, and in fact *pulled off* a long strand of skin. A whole group of hundreds of students now came to see him, but when I glanced back he was almost totally healed, and everyone lost interest and left. I think I just kept saying "I'm sorry" until I woke up.

----------


## Yosemine

Odd dreams last night. They weren't the most visually amazing dreams I have had, but the sense of touch and taste were...err...incredible. 

*Thursday 1/17/08* *Vomit Dip*

In quite possibly the nastiest dream I've had, my brother threw up in the freezer. He had about three of these "attacks" before finally stopping. I looked inside and there were three splotches of green with all these random colors thrown in upon closer inspection. I told my brother that we were going to freeze the vomit, and that I would later just chip it off cleanly. That was logical. That must be why I decided to do what I did next which definitely was not! I took a piece of challah bread and walked over to the freezer. Without thinking, I dipped my bread in the vomit and ate it. It tasted just like challah bread, nothing else. I did it again until I had eaten all the vomit. Thinking I was a genius for thinking of a way to dispose of it, I realized what I had just done. I started to gag (who wouldn't) and almost threw up myself, so I guess that woke me up so that I wouldn't do it in real life!


*Bouncing on the Sidewalk* 

This was probably one of the most fun non-lucid dreams I ever had. It started with me going to school the normal way, except I was walking instead of biking. A living snowman crossed me on the right on the way to school, and I turned around for some reason. A short and stout woman was walking towards me and as soon as I had passed her I jolted into a sprint. I think that now my foot moved a little in real life on the bed and so I heard the "zzzzzzt" sound that it would make. Of course this would only make sense if I was running on some sort of cloth, especially since I actually felt the fabric. I came to understand that the sidewalk was actually made of bed mattresses. Lots of them. I thought it might be more efficient to do a sort of jump and run hybrid and I was just bouncing along back home. Dark was falling, so I was going fast and I felt light as a feather. Once in a while I just floated there for a moment before gently falling down. Even this gentle fall was enough to propel me higher every time. I bounced again, but this time I hit concrete. This brought me back to "reality" and I remembered I needed to cross to the right side of the road. _Come to think of it I never crossed the road to begin with; I should have been on the left already!_ I was barefoot, so I was a little worried about crossing because the road was rough, but I was alright. I continued bouncing down. 

After I got to the top of the hill, things started to go crazy. Jumping downhill my speed was increasing at an uncontrollable rate and eventually I couldn't make the turn and had to hop into the rough road. It actually hurt this time! Not anywhere near to was it would be like in real life, but it sure wasn't pleasant. I was able to stop before smashing into a brick wall and I climbed onto it. My brother was sitting next to me, and this kid I don't know was trying to teach us how to get our bodies perpendicular to the wall and parallel to the ground. I gave up fast convinced it wasn't possible. My brother, and now my recently joined sister got to the bottom of the hill and the crossing. It was about twice as big as it was in real life, and had one of those islands in the middle of it. This part is dumb, but there was this couple in the center of the island wrapped only in a towel, and it was pretty obvious that they had a great night there. I laughed so hard when they woke up dazed with dozens of drivers and ourselves watching. The cross signal was broken, and a man on the other side urged us over, but it was like I couldn't move. I woke up a moment later. 

*DEILD Experience* 

Not really a dream, but it felt cool so I wanted to document it. After I woke up from the vomit dream I remembered not to move and the vibrations came a few moments later. I, naturally, started to feel like I was rolling in and out of my physical body. Sometimes it was like I had three arms. I couldn't quite break free though and when I did an RC I was still awake. I shouldn't give up so fast next time though because I think there was still a chance of success.

----------


## Yosemine

Last night I learned a valuable lesson. Don't just think "I know I'm awake, no use in doing a reality check" when you notice something inconsistent. Common sense, but thats just what I did...

*Friday 1/18/08* *The Inconsistent Ship*

This isn't the dream where I thought the thing about reality checks, but I noticed so many things that changed upon second glance I thought I was going insane! This not so vivid dream started when I was on a ship. Well, sort of. See, I was in the water but "in" the ship, so I would have been dragged along for the ride by the back. Me and two other guys were in this bottomless pool, and we each had a very old looking wooden flotation device, which looked like a boat itself. We were under a wooden bleacher with a good amount of stories, and I think we may have started out as stowaways, though later I was part of the crew or a passenger. So, anyways, while I'm floating on this wooden thing, it snaps into two. I decide it would be best to get off the ship and go to the town to some person who could fix it. I sort of warped outside the ship into a wooden desk _everything appears to be wooden_ next to some fellow classmates. I'm not dressed as the devil, and one guy who has blond hair in real life comes back with brownish and curly hair from a barber or something. I wonder what I'm doing there and jump off my desk (which was quite high) and onto the ground. I was carrying one of those pitchforks and it got stuck in the ground. I'm not sure if I left it or pulled it out, but I think it was the latter. 

Anyways, now normally clothed again I go to the store with my broken floater in hand. In the store and old man says he can fix my board. I give him the first piece which is now the size of the palm of my hand. I can't find the second one. The place I thought I might have left it now has a cheap balsa plane kit. I *knew* I brought it in, but decided to go back to the ship anyways since it would probably depart soon. Instead of being back where I left off, now there was a large dock with a few different ships. The place the one I was supposed to board was empty! "No," I thought, "there was a ship there." It appeared, having been "hiding" behind a pole (impossible). It doesn't look the same though. It is a much more elaborate design, and I realize it is a pirate ship. I didn't realize I wasn't a pirate... A guy is trying to get others to board the ship by singing a song. Another looks at me, laughs, and claims I killed him. I get a vague memory of killing him and smile back. Of course. 

On the ship, everyone is starting to sing. Naturally I would have to see someone from Pirates of the Caribbean, so I see Captain Jack Sparrow. He starts singing a song in a really high pitched, girlish voice and everyone joins in. I can feel slight lateral gees as the ship turns around and around and around the docking area. The boat then tips, and apparently it was my fault. They eject me from the boat through some tunnel which somehow leads out of the boat and to the outside. I watch from 3rd person as I am launched out of the tunnel and onto a patch of snow. A red number seven appears at the bottom of my sight, and I know it means that I had split up into seven pieces before coming back together.  A bag full of candy lands next to me. I start collecting it and speak to a disembodied voice, telling it that it is "best to keep all the nasty ones." It agrees. I "awake."


*Yosemine the Idiot* 

I'm talking to my mom, still dreaming, about the pirate dream I just have outside. The sky is a deep purple. I know this isn't right. I know the sky is blue. But I "know" I'm awake. How could I be asleep? I just woke up! I thought that it was too bad, because if I was dreaming *this would make me do a reality check!* So, soon after that I started to watch a show called "It's Impossible," which was cartoon drawn in that simplistic 2d style. One guy on the show has a funny plan to buy a car, steal the wheel, and mess around with all these loopholes to be able to keep the wheel and put a smiling nail in the center to become a "stud." It made sense in the dream...

----------


## Yosemine

Last night was a terrible night. I slept a long time, but it feels like I was awake all night. I also stayed under the covers only half conscious for about 2 hours and I think I got some oxygen deprivation. I swear I almost fainted. However, since it did almost make me "fall asleep" I'll call this the Suffocating Relaxation Technique. Just kidding.    

*Saturday 1/9/08* *Driving*

I was driving a small black car on the freeway. I'm not even old enough to have a driver's license. I was just driving, but I kept drifting the car on purpose and I would spin it around and drive backwards. Eventually I started to really question my motives for doing this. I remembered that you are supposed to use turn signals. I looked for the signals and found them to be in a hard to reach position over the gauges in the form of two buttons that had an arrow pointing right and another pointing left. When I pressed the right one, nothing happened. I changed the lanes anyways. Eventually I got to an off ramp that reminds me of one of the off ramps on the 405 freeway in LA. I guess I just really got used to the 405 when I lived in LA, because I dreamt about it previously. I got out of the car and just walked. A group of three teens, ages 15-17 were on my left on skateboards, and I remembered a bit from a previous dream where people on skateboards rode on the freeway. I figured that was how they got here. 

Soon I was at a fence. I opened it and a small white goat ran towards me, but I stopped it somehow and tried to push it back. I couldn't do it, but I really wanted the goat to just go away, so it jumped over the fence. I thought that was a pretty impressive jump. I went back to the car, and a couple of my friends from school were calling who would drive. Although usually something like this might be about who wouldn't drive, this was about who would. Since I already drove before I decided to sit back. I got a laptop, and it went to a website with information about how to get to this place with all these events having to do with Hebrew. I don't know why, but I signed up, and we all were going to go there. I got a book, and started to read it. Like, really read it though. It was about sound, and had lots of pictures about where the best sounds were found and descriptions. I don't remember the text, but even if it didn't make sense in the dream I found it to be understandable. I have no idea what happened next. I may have woken up, or I may have continued on to a dream I don't remember.







> My brother's dreams for today (I'm writing them, but It'll still be written in 1st person):
> 
> *The Pipe to my Room*
> 
> 
> Me, my brother and my sister were walking in some sort of pipe. There were a whole series of these pipes. The pipes lead to a pink room and I looked at a corner, and then looked away. When I looked back a large pink "royal" bed had materialized and I sat on the bed and talked to my brother and sister. The pink room then changed into mine, but differently organized. I looked at the computer, and it was only a couple inches wide. I went downstairs and just stood there as everyone else walked around me. It was really scary, and the lighting was very dim. _In most of my dreams the lighting is very dim._ I went back upstairs, and the clock read 9:00. Then I decided to go to bed, but I didn't get into my bed and instead went under my chair, to hide from my mom (don't ask why). My mom came into the room and looked for me, then I came out from under the chair and jumped into bed.
> 
> *Marathon to Old Town*
> 
> I was walking down on my street and I suddenly jumped ten feet. I had already decided that I was dreaming, but I wanted to test it more. I looked away from all the houses and looked back, but everything was the same. Usually the scene changes when I do this. I jumped about five feet and began to hover in order to test if I really was dreaming. Convinced, I landed. A group of people began to run across the street, and I decided to join them. Instead of jogging I began to run at a minimum of 35mph. It turned out that they were running around the block, and I was seeing myself in 3rd person so I could see all around. The camera kept switching between 1st and 3rd person. When I got to the top of the hill that is on our block, a person from my school said I was about to hit his grandpa's car. _Yosemine: Ironically, it was white, the color of the car that always tries to hit me..._ I went around the car. My friend began running with me at the same speed and caught up as we turned to go back down the hill. Instead of a street, it was now a path of triangular leaves. When I looked back my friend, my friend was gone, and I was behind a wall of wooden bars. I climbed through a gap in the bars and ended up in an old fashion town. A lot of people were walking on an average sidewalk; some of the woman had pink umbrellas. A few people didn't seem old fashioned, and in fact a few skaters even rolled by. I think I woke up.

----------


## Yosemine

Crazy night for dreams. I don't remember the visuals extremely well, but emotions and touch were amazingly real. I'm sure the dreams were also vivid but I lost some of the detail in the recall. 

*Sunday 1/20/08* *School Shooting*

Last night in chat I jokingly said that I would watch the movie Ice Age and would dream about it. I didn't; I actually watched a movie with gunfights. And yes, that did leak into my dreams. I started out at some patriotic American parade. I can't remember much about this early part of the dream, but I think there were a group of soldiers or mock soldiers marching on the grass. There may have been a stage right behind us. I think this is actually the part where I was just entering the dream. So, somehow the scene changes and I'm watching the movie Juno. I've never seen the movie in real life, but my sister won't shut up about it. Juno (I think that is the girl's name) walks into a school, and in a moment I'm in the school. I notice I'm in a different version of my science class. I felt like doing a random reality check. I tried the nose reality check and I found I could breath through my nose. I was extremely surprised because I was almost sure I was awake. In fact, this threw me off guard so much that everything faded and it seemed like I woke up. I may have, but I kept my eyes closed and reentered the dream, albeit non-lucid again. 

A man with a gun walks in and shot my teacher. I didn't witness this (thank goodness) but I knew it happened. I ran and somehow got hold of the man's gun. I was very angry, and stupidly instead of keeping it and threatening him with the gun I tried to bend it. The handle and end bent with little more force than a paper clip. I realized that my teacher was dead, and two men behind me were carrying her in a coffin. I started to cry and walked down to my mom's car. My mom, sister, and brother were in it. We drive away fast onto a bump in the road. I fly up into the air and just levitate there like you would in a roller coaster. It was incredible. I actually felt my head being pulled away a little and that empty feeling in your stomach. I'm now convinced that the whole ordeal with the gun and the teacher was a dream, but I'm awake now. 

*Alphabetizing ID Cards and Documents*

Interesting dream. Since it had to do so much with text I personally learned a lot about its nature in dreams. It started with me sitting on those school bleachers again with nothing to do. I got out my ID card and threw it to people and they would throw it back to get me somewhat entertained. Eventually this morphed into, not a game, but a job. I had to get the ID card delivered to some other kid on the far left. I threw it to people, but even with instruction they just kept tossing it around for fun. A policeman called my brother and I down. I was worried that this was because I started the ID card throwing craze. Instead he gave me a stack of 100 ID cards and asks me a favor. He wanted me to organize these ID cards in alphabetical order going by the last names. I accepted. I think the scene around me simply changed, and now I was on my block. I walked towards the apartment complex at the end because I "knew" I needed to go there. My neighbor from Seattle was there and gave me the same job, except she wanted me to alphabetize documents by their titles and not ID cards. In addition to this, she wanted me to take the stack of 100 ID cards which was now in a closet next to the documents and give each one to its owner. I understood I was getting paid for this and I took the job. 

I walked out and ended up in a library. The floor was a mainly bright blue, but still had a little bit of a muddy mix of colors like you see in schools. The titles were just jumbles of letters in no particular order but I started to alphabetize them regardless. I was actually doing it, and it made logical sense. "A" before "B," if you have the same letter keep comparing them down the title. I really was arranging them correctly. The only text I recall though was a title called "XXXAXX" and "XXXOXX." I distinctly remember organizing these two in the back. When I checked the front the titles all started with "S." I had a vague memory of having a "B" somewhere but I ignored it. I started back towards the apartment. 

I saw my brother and we talked about something that made me laugh hard. On the left side was a random lunch table with a few kids I knew and a lot I didn't talking. I walked back into the apartment. It now has two stories. It was dark and everyone is sleeping. I turn on an old light with a pull string and it works fine but has a more yellowish glow than most lamps. The neighbor comes downstairs just as I'm putting the completed work back in the closet. I still have not done the IDs, because it was too late. She looks at me for a moment, and I wake up. 

*The Themed Mall*

I was at the mall and the theming in just about every store was incredible. Most prominent was theming from the Disney movie Aladdin. I suddenly found myself in a parking lot with lanes drawn around it. It dawned on me that I visited this place before, and I have. In reality it is a parking lot for a camping area. Some guy with a Mustang started to sort of race around in the lanes. I decided this was a place people come to just have fun driving their cars around. More and more cars enter. I think the guy in the Mustang must be really annoyed since all the others are only moving at about 6mph. I drive on a small motorized scooter and then the surroundings changed again. I was back in the mall in a Vietnamese restaurant. I was holding a spoon with Mexican beans on it. It tasted just like the real thing. My sister decided she wanted Pho soup. I smelled some, or rather I smelled and tasted some. Just then a large line formed and we decided to look for another place to eat. 

We spot a Mexican food place. Eating the beans put me in the mood for Mexican food so we went in. Next to it is an Aladdin themed candy place. It is dark and apparently a holographic genie gives you candy. My sister wasn't present anymore. In the "restaurant" is actually a store that reminds me of Target. There were some boxes with a toy plane and helicopter inside. What a deal. The box read "Air Hogs Dragonfly, contains a plane and a helicopter!" _I guess in a dream if you expect to know what text is going to say you can easily read it._ My mom is now on some sort of mission. We have to get to the back of the store. We only have fifteen minutes. My mom stops to get a skirt for my best friend (in the world, not just where I live now like in previous dreams) and I say there isn't enough time. We continue, now with a shopping cart. A jam of shopping carts soon follows *and I see a lady that looks just like my mom.* She has the same clothes, hair- everything! She tried to say something but only undecipherable whispers came out. I decided she had smoked for most of her life and got cancer in her larynx so she couldn't speak. Of course, with the interest in the dream turned to smoking, my mom found "cigarette flavored gum" which claimed it would sooth you. I'm startled by these "coincidences" and instantly wake up.






> My brother's dreams for today:
> 
> *The Exploding Bike*
> 
> I was casually walking home from school, and then started running at 35mph once again. It didn't take long to get home, and went into our garage and then came out. I suddenly saw my brother's bike, followed by my sister's and then mine. I tried to get onto my sister's bike, but when I did it seemed even larger than my brother's although in real life she is only 3/4 his size. I got onto my brother's bike but my feet barely touched the pedals (like in reality). I tried to get up my driveway but immediately fell down. I just left the bike there. I saw my brother walking doing a happy dance. _Yosemine: I wonder how I looked doing a happy dance._ He started to talk: "I finally gotted people." He left then went into our neighbor's house. He then took his bike and rode away. He came back with my sister and then I saw my bike in the street and stared at it. Then its back tire exploded and nuts, screws, and rubber erupted from the bicycle in all directions. My brother got mad and kicked the most important screw into a nearby. I went upstairs and went into my bed. I said, "When I wake up from this dream, I'm going to check on my bike!" I woke up in the same position as I was in my dream bed. 
> 
> *Pajamas on the Playground*
> 
> I was in the school library, and it was about ten seconds before we were going to go back to class. There was some sort of play going on in the classroom with costumes. Break came and I went outside and took off a suit I was wearing (probably as a costume). I was wearing my pajamas under it and I got embarrassed. I saw someone who looked like my friend wearing the same pajamas. He told me to "take off my (some accessory)." I walked over to the monkey bars. _Yosemine: My brother is in Elementary School if you haven't noticed yet._ A kid was talking Spanish there to both me and himself while trying to get across the bars. He wasn't very good and he kept falling down.  I heard him trying to do it the second time speaking in Spanish and in English this time. I got bored and went under the structure. I just lay there and woke up.

----------


## Yosemine

*Monday 1/21/08* *The Night of Fragments*

I simply cannot class any of these as complete dreams. I remember a lot of short sequences from last night, but not any full dreams, so I'll put them underneath as one "huge" dream made of many unconnected events. 

*Bike Ride:* As usual for my dreams I was riding my bicycle. I was in an unfamiliar area which had many trees. The sky was dark with gray clouds masking the sun. I crossed a small street and got to a little park. A guy and his girlfriend were kissing, and I felt too embarrassed to just ride by, so I think I went away. When I came back they were still at it but I rode by anyways. I turned left and continued down a trail full of wood chips.

*Called to the Office:* I was talking with my friends on a basketball court. When I left I heard all their names and then "must come to the office." 

*Dead Opossum:* I was with my dad in the living room, and remembered that we had two pet opossums. I asked my dad if he fed them, and he said they weren't fed for two days! I walked over to the garage and opened the door. I went to their cage, and saw two white opossums on the cage floor. One was dead and the other was breathing very shallowly. I became frightened all of a sudden and ran back into the house. 

*Knife Fight:* Don't even ask why I would dream of this because I have no clue. My brother and I were engaged in a knife fight. He had a large sword and I had a small dagger. I kept wondering *why* the heck I was doing this to my brother but we both kept at it. My mom came and stopped the fight and we shook hands or something. I feel a little guilty about this one.  

*Warm up Lap:* In real life in PE we always do a warm up lap around the field before actually starting our sport. The coach told us to run, and I started in front of everybody. The field was changed. It was much shorter and a lone backstop was at the end. I ran around it and started back to my number. All of a sudden my legs started slowing down and I could barely run. I tried as hard as I could, and all the straining made me accelerate without warning. I accidentally hit some kid. My PE coach told me to run slower and I obliged. Stopping back at my number, I realized that one girl I know who was not in the class was sitting in the front. I remembered that the semester had changed and we all moved classes. This reminded me, I should have been in track. I also never had picked up my new schedule. The coach told us to take out a certain paper, but I couldn't find it. 

*Freddie Fish in Space:* When I was about 8 years old I used to play a lot of Freddie Fish, Spy Fox, and all those other Humongous games. In this dream, I was playing Freddie Fish. He (or she, I'm not sure actually) was in space, and I clicked over to the next planet. Freddie went down this slide which was called "The Largest Roll in the Universe." It kept doing barrel rolls and a meter at the bottom said we traveled about a billion kilometers. On the next planet was some sort of educational game where you had to click these numbers in the order of 1-12. Everything kept changing, but I thought this was to make the game more challenging. Eventually the icons you had to click became images of real life people, cartoon characters... basically everything. I got to the number 10 and hit a button on an "invisible" keyboard. The button made the game go to the main title screen which was actually purely black. I tried to get back in by pressing the button again but the game quit and I got to my main computer screen.  

*Evolution:* I was in science class and we were about to learn about evolution. On the board was a question about why we were starting a week late or early or something. I don't remember what the answers of A and B were, but the "correct" C said "Because I screamed about learning evolution all last week." Everyone started having this discussion about if we should actually learn evolution. Some kid told me to go to hell. This reminded me of a joke, and I started telling it to one of my classmates. _In the dream I had my leg folded. When I woke up, it still felt folded, but when I moved it I realized it was not.     _

----------


## Yosemine

Interesting night of dreams. I got lucid in one, but woke up instantly. I should have gotten lucid in another, but I somehow I didn't. I also tried to WILD and I got to a point where I couldn't feel my body, but if I tried to move a certain part by imagining where it was I could. I eventually gave up when I realized that my REM cycle wasn't even interrupted since I think I woke up at the end of a dream anyways. 

*Tuesday 1/22/08* *Post Final Studying*

Even though my finals were last week, I had a dream about them last night. Our science class was reviewing for the finals (I seem to dream about science class a lot, I should do some RCs there) but it was an entirely different class. My friend brought in this huge final review packet in two versions. In one the text was bold and hard to read, and in the other it was normal. She asked me which one she should use, and I pointed at the second. When she started passing them all out I asked her why she was only asking of my opinion. She asked another person who gave the same answer. The teacher called her up to talk about something, and she said that her brother skipped high school. I knew this was almost impossible, and in real life she told me her brother is in high school but I accepted it. I open the packet and it has questions about medical procedures and the law, and I don't know any of it. 

*Part of the Movie*

I started off watching a movie about a man who's girlfriend breaks up with him and he has trouble accepting it. I sort of become part of the movie, but the scene changes. I walk into a shopping center and we walk to the very end. There is an electronic store which looks interesting enough to be worth a visit. The front shelf has ridiculously cheap items like a toy hovercraft for $10 and a fully proportional radio control plane for only $1.99. I took the plane and asked my parents if I could get it and they agreed. I walked up to the cashier    and noticed my sister was already there. It seemed as though she just appeared out of thin air. I waited for her to finish, and then bought my item. I then waited on the side facing the door for everyone to finish. It was sort of hot so I took off my jacket. My mom told me to put it back on immediately, because other kids will steal the jacket and use that as a distraction to take my airplane. Just then a suspicious looking kid kicking a basketball showed up. I put it back on, but my plane was missing. I wondered if it could be in my pocket, so of course it was. 

Now I was watching a movie again. The view was focused on the man's girlfriend who was thinking about all the times she spent with him with a small smile. They all started towards the car. I also wanted to say goodbye so I quickly went through the mall. The lights were off for the exit. I walked through but crashed into a plastic object and fell down. Unscathed I got up and continued out the door. I found myself back on my street. I had come out of our own house. I saw everyone loading into the car. It was raining quite hard. I waved goodbye, and the sky started to clear. "Classic movie." I thought, convinced that I was part of a real life movie. Can't really explain that one. Once they drove away I stared into the dark clouds. The sun was in front of me (in real life it would not rise or set over that area). It was shining on the edge of the cloud and lighting it up in such a lovely way that I can't express with my poor writing. I wanted a better look because the houses were blocking my view so I jumped. I jumped about eight times as high as I normally would. Something clicked. I must be dreaming! I did the nose reality check which verified this but the already setting sun disappeared. It was dark except for the tiniest glow from a street light. I couldn't see, so I knew I had to spin and fast if I wanted the chance to stay in the dream. I sent the signal to my body, but it was too late. I woke up in my bed discouraged, because this was the second time over the weekend I got lucid and everything faded.  I used to be able to stay lucid much longer.

*Pointless Mission*

This was one of the most vivid dreams I've had. I remember many things from the sounds to feelings and visuals. It started out with our class going to the school library. I still didn't know why. I turned to one of my friends and started to talk all about lucid dreaming. I explained reality checks, and demonstrated the nose reality check. "If I pinch my nose like this, and then breath and it works... yes! Just like that! Then I know I'm dreaming." This was the stupidest way I've ever missed becoming lucid. I mean, I demonstrated the nose reality check and noticed that I could breath with it shut! One DC gave me a funny look when I was talking all about this, as if he was trying to say, "you *are* dreaming you idiot. We were walking on a circular grass area and I started to jump around. I found I was jumping very far. In fact, a couple times I missed the ground and took off slightly again. My friend counted that I was in the air for seven seconds. In the dream I rationalized that this was because I was bringing my legs up so it would take longer to hit the ground. Following the curve of the circle brought us to a small sidewalk that would lead to the library. My teacher stopped all of us for a moment. 

I took a flying leap and jumped high and far. I gripped my shirt and found it was the exact one I was wearing as I fell asleep. It felt very real. When we got into the library I discovered I was holding a yearbook. This made me certain that it was the end of the year and that we were all getting our final grades. I saw (you guessed it) my friend again. _If you haven't already noticed I dream about her a lot. Probably since I have had a crush on her since last year..._ She was giving out final grades in the next room. I waited in line for my turn to go in. The bell rang. I checked the clock. It was 12:05. Close enough to lunchtime for me not to question. I walked out through the door and my friend also did at the same time. I said hi, and she took a few seconds to reply. I do believe that if I didn't find this a little odd she wouldn't have said anything at all. She is holding a large poster so I help her carry the other end. It didn't occur to me that I could just *roll it up.* The poster fell, and about five people help pick it up and get it back in a well done team effort. I got a little jealous because I knew in real life nobody would do something like that for me. 

We continued walking, but the poster was now a piece of plastic wrap. She asked me if I wanted to go to the science room, and I said I would. _Seriously, what is it with science rooms in my dreams?_ We turn slightly to the right. A huge garbage truck is ahead to our left. We pass it without a word. When we get to a certain building I notice I'm holding a bottle. I dropped it and it got slightly crumpled and the label got peeled off. For a short time I speak with the water bottle as if I was speaking to my friend and it answers. I go up the stairs on the building to the science room. I attach a nozzle to the bottle to make it easer to drink the water. Opening the "science room" I find a stout middle aged woman sitting at the end. The lights are off. I realize I'm eating something that tastes a lot like a donut but has a much more full, heavy feeling. The woman tells me that in order to enter the science room I must go to the janitor downstairs in order to check in. I look at the water bottle about to speak to it, when I notice that my friend isn't near. I can't expect the bottle to answer without aid now can I?

The bottle sort of vanishes when I go back down. I notice a restroom and guess that she is inside so I continue walking to the end in order to wait. A small circular area of colored granite stones is on the floor with two concrete benches. I start hopping from bench to bench to pass the time and join her again when she comes out. We walk back upstairs. Directly in front of us is a huge red structure of bars. I'll try to describe it as best as possible below since it was pretty complex. 

The structure is symmetrical on both sides. There are some red metal bars sticking out from the ground below which support the top layer. The top layer has a large gap in the center with more red bars running from one side to another bridging the gap. On each side there is a very narrow black walkway made up of strong chain linked metal bars covered in black rubber or plastic. Each of these walkways is divided into two sections by a weak chain link fence that divides it with about 3/4 of the walkway on the outer side and 1/4 on the inner side.

We climb onto this and I get a feeling of déjà vu. We walk on the outer end clinging to the weak chain link fence. It is a long way down and we would surly die if we were to fall. I'm still grabbing onto the fence when it begins to bend backwards. My friend picks up the water bottle which vanished as if to make it seem like we had a purpose coming there. Scared for my life I climb over the fence to the other side which is only a third the size of this one. The fence rebounds and nearly knocks me off. I stare at the dusty blue sky above on my back, thinking about how stupid I was to come up here to begin with.  I could see my name on the headlines of the paper. I dragged myself slowly increasing speed using the holes in the walkway for something to grip. I start slowly waking up, but my last thought in the dream is: "Strange. I'm on this structure for no reason and I never did question my reality..."

----------


## Yosemine

I barely remember my dreams from last night. What I do remember was mostly nonsensical. I was very unaware during the dreams unlike most that I have where, although I'm still influenced by the dream, I can reason and think for myself. 

*Wednesday 1/23/08* *The Three Chat Rooms*

My mind being uncreative decided it was going to dream that I'm on the computer in chat rooms again. I was on three websites at the same time. One was Dreamviews, another was called Lemonade, and the last was called Dream Signs. The last one didn't even make me think about it as a dreamsign; I was basically on autopilot anyways. The Dreamviews chat is on in the background and a few things change in the text but once again I don't think about it too much. Dream Signs chat has this one person with the screen name "Kitty" spamming chat. Lemonade chat has an entire website and chat devoted to talking about lemonade. I don't remember what I typed, though people kept writing about how good lemonade tasted. 

*The Flood in Seattle*
Yup, another Seattle dream. The beginning and ends of this dream make no sense so I'm not going to bother with it except for the middle. I don't remember much of those parts anyways. So, I'm in our garage and I hear I'm going to Seattle. I remember about how this trip was planned. I sort of got to Seattle with no memories of how I arrived, but I knew a couple of days had passed even though it felt like a few seconds. I was on the upper story of our old house staring at a blank wooden wall. I was holding a bow and arrow. Near me were dozens of arrows so I took them all and shot a couple into a bush. I wanted a target to shoot on. I think I went outside. I looked back at the house but there was only a big dry area where it once stood. _The house which was built in 1938 has also been demolished in real life. A shame really... Even though we live in California now it did shelter us for three years._ An enormous target was resting on a wall about fifteen feet away. 

One of my friends from Seattle set it up. I loaded the bow and tried to take a shot. I couldn't really pull back the string. I took another try but I couldn't pull it again. I gave up and let it go with just a tiny bit of tension and it flew out and actually curved to hit the target. I realized I was hogging the bow and gave my brother and friend a try. I went back down to where I had "come out." It was cold, but not freezing. It was starting to snow, or at least I thought it was. I looked down and found out that the sprinklers were on and that the water coming out was instantly freezing into powder. Out of nowhere it really started to rain. I had walked further down and saw that I must have walked over a three foot tall wooden fence. The rain started pouring down and running down the small incline I had walked down stopping at the gate. I knew the gate was going to collapse and I really wanted to watch. When it wasn't collapsing I sent a mental "just fall already" and it fell over on a kid. The fence was now about ten feet high and the kid was trapped underneath. I went there to try to get it out and heard that there were seventy feet of water now. Now there's some intense rain. I wish I could go on to talk about how I saved the kid, but instead I start communicating with him with mental text messages and it becomes absolutely, embarrassingly stupid.

----------


## Yosemine

Had sort of a disturbing dream last night to say the least. I'm scarred.

*Thursday 1/24/08* *The Book of Birds and Murder*

I was walking down the hill I always go up for school. I need to cross the street but cars keep coming. One guy was about to cross and I think I had to grab him to stop him from running into a car. Either before or after I crossed I saw an old lady. Her husband was across the street... completely naked. I stared at him for a few moments, actually thinking that he was a lion before realizing it was just a naked man. I tell the lady that and she found it amusing and laughed as I walked away. I saw a white fence that cars simply drove through. They didn't open it, just drove into it and it would swing as they hit it. I crossed the street for no reason and got stuck for a few moments because of the traffic. Meanwhile my friend from LA had to go get this book from another house and once I cross I decide to help her. When we get to this house I find that we actually need to sneak in to get it. A brown wooden fence surrounds the house and I climb over. I had a thought about "how real this feels" but other than that nothing else made me think it was a dream. 

When I got over I look at the book. I read it out of curiosity and find that it is written very poorly, though I don't quite remember what the first part was about. I flipped through and found that it was about just about everything with a rather large section about the autonomy of birds. It was filled with realistic diagrams and cross sections of birds, but oddly I think it called the foot a "tweeter." I notice my thumb is on something black. Curiosity overtakes me and I decide to look at the image. As soon as I turn it I know that this page is dedicated to the description of a certain murder, and just after that I look at the image. It is nothing but the picture of a head with blood coming out from the cut neck. I'm shocked and shut the book instantly. I get disgusted at the publishers for letting such an image pass into a book that doesn't even warn you. 

After this I warp to my house. I'm talking to my friend now who is analyzing or writing a play and I ask her if she too thought the picture was unnecessary, and she thought the same way I did. Now I sort of just see a large Garfield comic and I read it. It isn't very funny. The first box has Garfield sitting on a tree complimenting Nermal. I have no idea why. I forget the second box but the third had Nermal in a hospital for feeling so happy about the compliment while purring. Really out of character and not funny at all...

*Mile Run* 

Our PE class is running the mile. I'm just cruising with everyone else because I don't feel like getting a really good time and wearing myself out. The whole class stops at a fence to look at something and I do too. When we come back our coach says that he failed us for this unless we do the rest of the mile well. We start running in a dark house. After just a few laps I decide I ran the mile and my grade gets bumped up to 70&#37;. Once again I wonder why I'm not in track.

----------


## Yosemine

The night before I didn't have any recall, and last night I only remember two dreams but they felt very realistic. Never before have I felt the world so perfectly in a dream. 

*Saturday 1/26/08* *Driving the Volkswagen-Bicycle*

I was riding in a Volkswagen minivan (you know the one I'm talking about) and my sister (only age 12) was driving. The seats were arranged in an "L" shape and I was sitting at what would be the base of the L. My sister was sitting perpendicular to me and looking out of a tiny window in order to steer. I thought this arrangement was very dangerous, but didn't question it further. On the first turn on the freeway the van dangerously skids to the left, and I feel the tires slipping and my body being thrown to the side. The seating arrangement was normal now. On the next turn I heard the tires squeaking during a turn. This happens on my bike when the air is low, though I don't know about a car. I told my sister to pull up at a gas station so that we can fill up air. She missed the first exit but we get off on the second directly into a gas station. I get out of the car and tell my sister to put it on park. She doesn't do it and I reach in to the now shrunken car and try to do it myself. I have a lot of trouble doing so but it worked eventually. I glanced away and when I looked back my bicycle was there. 

I didn't think this was weird at all, but I realized we couldn't fill the air up now. I decided that we should go back home. My brother and sister got onto the bike together and I followed. I saw some people with long skateboards, and again like in the dream I had on 1/9/08 I decided they had skateboarded here on the freeway. We were about to enter the freeway, and my sister asked about which way we should go. I pointed right... but something was weird. I didn't notice in the dream but the cars were all going to the right on the lane we were going to enter *opposite* the way we came. This meant that there was no way we would have come from that side and I got confused, but eventually we started off right. We ended up at a large bridge. My sister saw our mom and waved. She was at the bottom walking on a concrete path near a gushing river. Our mom waved back and my sister talked with her on the cell phone. I realize we had taken a car and we were too young to drive (I forgot about the bike now) but my mom didn't care. We met her at the top of an enormous staircase and we begin to talk. I tell her that the car had steering problems, claiming that it was the fault of a large dog that steers the cars with its eyes. I call this dog a "metaphor." My mom asks how it is a metaphor and I say it is just a figure of speech. _Well that makes a hell of a lot of sense..._ I couldn't smoothly move my eyes to demonstrate since they kept jerking around. I got them under control eventually and saw my neighbors on my left. A couple of the younger kids started to come to me and I woke up. 


*HIT Attempt*
I'm not sure if it is actually called "HIT" but I think it stands for Hypnagogic Imagery Technique. I was trying to fall asleep for over an hour after the last dream, and just when I was about to give up I started "almost" hearing someone talking. I was making up the words but there was no mistake that I usually wouldn't be able to do this. In a few moments I started to see a wall in front of me. No... it was a corner. OK... now I saw the walls coming together to make that corner. The walls were becoming very realistic. I felt like I could just reach out and touch it, and I decided to wait a little longer to see if I could enter a lucid dream. I tried to roll out of my body, but instead the image of the wall started to look like the picture on an old TV when it gets interference. I heard a static sound that sort of hurt in a way I can't explain. I think if I would have waited a little longer I would have entered a dream, because I got into a non-lucid dream now. 

*Television, Music, and Littering*

The dream started right after that HIT attempt I had. I was watching that cartoon with the coyote and roadrunner. It was a new one and I was annoyed that they would ruin old cartoons. Sometime during the show it said that they started to fight over watching a movie together. They both went over a surreal grassy field which I was convinced was taken from real life. The camera kept slowly going over this field until it got to a road. Instantly a biker and a cartoon turtle on a tricycle zoomed by. In a moment I was riding the tricycle. I was going really fast and I was worried because tricycles aren't known for being very stable. As soon as I thought this the front wheel started to rock back and forth in a convincing wobble. I manage to stop, but not after nearly tipping over. The biker comes back and starts to rant about how new music sucks. He says that one song he liked had the line "like a February man in bed" which he thought was brilliant. In my dream I recalled this as a quote from a Shakespeare play... I take it to mean that the guy is depressed since February is winter and he is seeking comfort in his bed. For some reason in the dream I found this line to be amazing as well. 

I started to walk and got to an artificial but convincing lake. I was holding a log strip of rubber and I threw it into the lake. I realized I was littering and decided to get it back. I looked down and noticed I was wearing only flip-flops. I hate those in real life so I wondered why. There was a very steep dirt hill into the lake and I started to slide down grabbing onto the plants for support. The plants felt so realistic I'm amazed even now. There were a few flowers and I was afraid of the possibility of bees but I got down safely. I walked around this puddle, and the lake sort of flipped around so that I was on the other side but the entire lake was in front of me. I took a tree branch nearby and made waves hoping that the strip of rubber would come back. It didn't, so I dragged the branch towards me to create a suction effect the and the strip came back. I didn't want to wade to get the strip, so my brother appeared and got it for me. All the people around the lake cheered and I asked my brother how he got down. He pointed to a staircase...

----------


## Yosemine

I don't remember any dreams of great length from last night; I actually didn't remember them upon waking until a little more sleep. Still, they were interesting, and somewhat humorous upon waking. 

*Sunday 1/27/08* *Talk to the Ferret*

I see a small animal in my backyard which resembles a ferret. I assume it is one in my dream. My dad says to watch out for it because it might carry a disease and not be too friendly. Although it looks harmless I agree and keep my distance. The ferret however slowly approaches in a timid way. I notice that it is gray with a tail that has alternating black and gray stripes. It starts to climb up the leg of the portable table we have outside. My sister wanted to touch it, and as soon as she did it got spooked and ran to the fence and then on the side of the fence until it got to the ending corner. I didn't notice in the dream, but my backyard was not correct because we have a hill, but the hill was missing. Hesitantly the ferret starts to come back and flops into the grass below. I have the urge to go see it closer and when I get near it starts to talk. 

For a moment I thought this was amazing, then I "remembered" that I could talk to animals, before "remembering" that humans could all talk to animals. It told me that it was very hungry since a bunny had been eating all the grass. _Though I don't know what ferrets eat I doubt a main part of their diet is grass!_ I felt bad for it, but for some reason I asked if it had any diseases. It said it was healthy. I wanted to give it some food and noticed I had some sunflower seeds in my hand. I fed it to the ferret and it sent a little telepathic  thank you and I awoke. 

*Sightless Lucidity* 

Well, I solved my problem of staying in a lucid dream for over five seconds. However, now I had the opposite problem! Instead of having surroundings so vivid I was shocked to be dreaming, I had imagery so dull I have to wonder if it was even truly a dream. It all started when I decided to try to fall asleep conscious. No counting, no focusing on HI, just fall asleep while conscious. My mind was drifting but I kept that idea locked in my mind. Soon I felt some intense vibrations and I knew I was going to make it. When they were over I was nearly sure I was dreaming, but I let my dream body feel it one more time just to make sure. I opened my dream eyes and I was staring straight though the opening on the side of my bed just as I fell asleep. I hopped out of bed but everything was very dark. I tried to do the nose reality check but I could not coordinate my movements well enough. I decided to try to fly through the window without jumping. If I lifted then I surely was dreaming. 

It worked and I went through the window as if it were open. I couldn't really see anything. My vision went completely blank and I knew I had crashed into the street. A voice told me to think of a colorful place so that I could see but I just warped back to my room. I decided to try again and it worked. I found myself flying over nothing. For some reason I yelled "Increase dominance!" but quickly noticed that was not what I wanted to say and I yelled "Increase clarity!" I now saw a jumble of pixelized buildings that looked like something from a movie. But everything was still unrealistic and dark. I looked down onto the street and estimated that I was about 200 feet high. I turned in the air and realized that this wasn't any fun at all when I couldn't see anything. I decided to experiment with sleep paralysis. I tried to move my physical body out of curiosity and I felt something move though I doubt it was my real body. I tried to jolt my leg, and I think it actually worked so I instantly woke up. 

*VILD: The Ultimate Legal Drug*

What a silly dream this was. I was talking to my neighbor and her young four year old son. The young boy was talking about how he witnessed the development of my town in person and told a story about how everything was brown and empty but was slowly grown. This, of course does not make any sense because a four year old can't really see something like that. His mother started to talk about how she hires teens to work in the nearby apartments and I wanted to visit. I ended up on my bike and I was going towards the apartments. When I got there I saw a small skating area shaped like a bowl. I went around it before I heard my neighbor start talking again...

She started talking about new drug called "VILD" that was proven to increase speed and awareness. My vision went fuzzy. I was shown a movie of people eating Jello. My neighbor said that "VILD is ingested with Jello with a ratio of 1 part Jello: 2 parts "VILD." It is a powder that you simply mix in with Jello while it is liquid. I start to ride my bicycle in a sort of demonstration for the effects of "VILD." In a moment I have a false awakening and my vision is sharp and clear. I decide that means that the "VILD" is working before I wake up for real. 

*Dream Fragment: The Popular Dark House*

I was outdoors looking at a huge house. It looked old and worn and a threatening whirlpool of clouds was churning around overhead. People were flocking by the dozen to get inside. I went to see where they were coming from and reached the end of the world. People were just spawning from an endless black void.

----------


## Yosemine

I can only remember one dream from last night. I had a bad head and neck ache which woke me up about every forty-five minutes and those wakings were so sudden I couldn't remember anything about my dreams. Surprisingly after that night I felt very refreshed throughout the day. Well, at least this dream was really long. 

*Monday 1/28/08* *Selling Pink Lemonade for a Living*

I must say I haven't had many dreams more vivid and enjoyable overall than this one. The atmosphere was so cheery, and I had more than a few absolutely random parts that I found myself laughing about even a good few hours after waking up. It started at my best friends house in LA. In real life, her mom runs sort of a support group for pregnancy and helps the woman there deliver as painlessly as possible. There is usually food on the table during these meetings. In the dream there was a lot of food, so I guessed it was right after one of these meetings. I think (everything is still fuzzy) that I was watching TV with my friend. When everything finally cleared up and became sharp I was outside in her backyard laying on the grass. My dad was beside me in a lawn chair and we were just looking at the sky. I saw what first looked like a large blue kite, but it became apparent soon that it was a glider. It had red stripes near the tips and seemed to be composed of a light metal structure with velvety wings. I saw the pilot. It was a guy dressed as *Superman* who was just tied to the bottom. I "remembered" that this was something they do in LA. I had a conversation with my dad about how this was a huge waste of money, especially when it tax dollars that went to it. I got up and started to walk away, but I heard the distant whine of a jet. I decided that the "glider" I saw was actually being towed by that plane. 

Somehow (I don't remember how) I got to a festival. I was on an asphalt surface and I looked behind me. My best friends mom was in a stand that sold pink lemonade for about $2.50. I "remembered" that this was how they made enough money to live there. Her mom said that there were other stands but they were more expensive. I don't know why, but I went to another one of these stands and bought a cup (only about 20oz) for *$5!* It tasted fine if not a little watery. I continued to explore this new place and got to a dirt trail with two chain link fences bordering it. I got to the end and crossed a street without a purpose. As if my mind didn't want me to continue, many people started to come down from the street at the left and back down the dirt trail where I came. Curious I followed. I overheard someone say that these were all the workers at Knott's Berry Farm. Someone even asked if "the Ghostrider was really haunted." 

I continued walking after them and a man walked by me and pushed all his fingers into my diaphragm. It hurt quite a bit. Right on cue, a guy I know from school came up from my right and told me, "This place is too big for you." I  had to agree to this, but I also said something about how most people would be good enough in this crowded area to ward off criminals since they would back others up. I got to a fork in the road. I decided that since I must have come from the left I should turn to the right. I passed under a large bridge and saw a crowd of people in a yellowish field on the right. I think they were all people I knew in elementary school, but they looked more grown up than the age they "should" (if they never grew up) have been. A volleyball sailed over my head and I saw the guy who had launched it. In my dream I decided that they were all playing a game of "Sockball," the name of a game we had in elementary school which is basically baseball but instead of a bat you use your hand to punch the ball. As I walked I looked back because the ball seemed to be floating down much more gently than usual. 

The kid who punched it said sorry, but I gave him a thumbs up to imply that all was alright. In front of me four people were tossing two more volleyballs back and forth but I managed to weave my way through. I saw the $5 lemonade stand on the left. They had set up some sort of "lemonade gun" that would shoot lemonade in a fast jet into your mouth. I decided this wasn't too bad of a gimmick. I go back to my friends stand. The lemonade is still about $2.50. I noticed the ground was as slippery as ice. I began to slide around on it before going into a small glass building. It was basically a rectangular prism. I mom was there sitting in a chair. I found glasses on the ground and put them on thinking they were my dad's. Everything shrank realistically. Still... I remembered that I myself wear glasses which warp everything more so this slight change meant the glasses were very weak. I removed my glasses and tried them on. All went fuzzy. OK, so they weren't my dad's. 

I ended up on my sister's bed. I got a letter which stated that my parents must attend parenting classes for "abusing" us. It pissed me off a little since my parents are great, and somebody must have been spying on us though admittedly very badly. I found a workbook also. In my dream I knew my brother was to complete it to show the writers of the letter that my brother was getting a good education and was literate. I took a test in it about a songbird in Africa. I think one question had to do with killing it. Go figure. I notice the test says "This test may be done once and only once." I look at the answer sheet which is full of my markings and wonder how I'll erase them well enough to disguise that I did it before waking up.

----------


## Yosemine

Bah, back to the school dreams. Oh well, at least I had a nice break from them for a while. 

*Tuesday 1/29/08* *Wandering Around at Lunch*

This dream was very long, however I don't recall it too well. It started off with me in English class. The teacher was praising something I did and showing it off to the class. I wished that she would just be quiet and start the lesson. Before that the bell for lunch rang (though I have English for 1st period) and I go out. It is a dark day with only saturated yellow light. I see a guy that I don't really consider to be my friend, but we talk occasionally. We walked over the the one two story building at school and to the top. We had a really deep conversation which I can't remember. A lady walked by and told us that for today lunch will last twenty more hours. I didn't believe her and I went downstairs. I saw my other friend (yes, the girl who turned into a water bottle) and went over to say hello. As usual, she didn't notice me until I wondered what was wrong. I sat down at a lunch table and she tried to put some rotted food in my backpack, I guess as a joke. "A little out of character" I think. 

I stand up now holding a water bottle. _What is it with the repetitiveness of my dreams? Skateboards on freeways, water bottles and my friend, getting hit by a white car. If only I would recognize this._  I throw it over the stairs trying to hit the top. I missed and it fell through the railing and off the edge. A couple guys walked by looking at me and I yelled "Goal!" in order to make them think I meant to do that. When I get the bottle back my stubby cell phone is inside. I wonder how it got inside, and I realize it is now underwater. I start trying to take it out, but the bell rings. I forget it even existed. As I walk away my friend tells me we have a four day weekend. "I'm counting the days," I mutter to myself and "wake up."

*Weird False Awakening*
This was a little weird. I had a false awakening from the last dream and it was incredibly realistic. For the first few moments I felt just like I was awake until the dream logic took over. I started to record my dream, and in this false awakening I remembered every detail... except one. I remembered getting lucid in the dream. I don't know for sure now though, but I doubt it. I got out of bed and turned on the light. I guess light switches work fine in my dreams. I walked out of my room and saw that my brother's light was on also. Same for my mom's office. I turned on the light where we keep our towels and found a stuffed toy monkey and a foam plane. I took both into my room. I sort of saw a video of the stuffed monkey against a blue background with my mom talking about it. She called it the "kaki" monkey, or in roughly in Hebrew the poop monkey. OK then. 

I was back in bed now, and my mom was coming over. I suddenly knew I had to scream out to her or else I would get hurt. I tried to make a moan, but nothing came out. I tried harder and only a tiny sound came out. My last thought was about how this was a typical dream sign before I woke up.

----------


## Yosemine

I didn't really enjoy the dreams from last night. I was sort of stressed so a couple were sort of violent (including one where *I* was the violent one) and short. These dreams actually made one. I dreamt I saw places that I dreamt about previously in the night. I won't go into the bridges between them because I don't know how much I actually remember and how many false dream memories were implanted in my head. 

*Wednesday 1/30/08* *Escaping Being Beaten*

Ugh. What a stupid dream. I was running around on some very high structure. It must have been 100 feet at the least. I suddenly realized that the railings were low and if I lost my balance I could fall off. Now afraid I leaned on a purple pole with my hands tingling from the idea. I slowly walked off and I saw this other guy running. I hoped he wouldn't hit the purple pole and fall off. Of course, he did. He fell to the bottom (here only about 50 feet down) and landed on some concrete. He was out, but (somehow) alive. Some other guy went down a ladder to get to him, picked up his head and started to pick up his head and ram it down into the concrete. Without thinking I yelled at him giving him a new target. He somehow got to the top again, along with the guy I assumed was now dead. They *both* started to chase after me. I took a few sharp corners and got stuck at the end. There was a huge drop to the ground which was a pile of wood chips. Apparently this death trap was a playground! "I'm dreaming," I told myself but I didn't believe it. With a choice of quickly or dieing slowly and painfully I decided to jump. I fell down fast but I was fine when I hit the ground. 

I continued to run away. I glanced over my shoulder and saw both of them simple walk down the drop as if it were a small step. They must have been huge now. "You can jump but can you run?" they told me. I started to run faster and everything took an alien appearance. I don't remember much except having a false awakening and recording the dream in my journal. I had drawn a couple sketches of how they looked which were creatures with football shaped heads and tiny eyes. In the actual dream they were humans. 

*Illustrated Sonic the Hedgehog*

I had another false awakening in a bed with lots of people I checked the clock. It was six. Someone must have messed with my alarm. Everyone seemed to be crowding around the computer. I looked the found myself playing a new Sonic game which was completely hand illustrated. It was ridiculously hard, but the controls did respond and everything worked just as a game would. The game was drawn in many shades of brown, and the animation was choppy, but I decided it was a pretty good game. 

*Attempting an Inverted Picture*

I'm driving by a pretty canyon and have a camera in my hand. We are at the bottom and a huge, light brown cliff is on my right. I decide I want to take a picture of it. Wait... just a normal picture won't suffice. I must take this picture upside down. In order to do this I chose a setting with a very slow refresh rate, thinking I could turn the camera quickly enough for it to take the previous image. Obviously this wouldn't work in real life, but I got it to twist slightly. My idiotic dream self didn't realize that if I wanted to see the cliff upside down all I had to do was turn the image over after I took it! I browsed the pictures and found a video. It showed the New Years ball coming down. In this video the ball failed to work three times. It didn't occur to me that if it would have failed then they couldn't redo it since New Years would have passed. 

*Combined Dreams*

I was sitting on some metal bleachers with random people in some of my classes. We were called to the blacktop to play a game. In this game two people rode on a plank of wood which somehow slid easily across the tarmac. One steered it and another acted as a motor to push it. There were two sides divided by a set of two parallel lines about five feet apart. One person on another one of these wooden vehicles stayed there and the object of the game was to push this person and the wood over to the opposing side and keep them there as long as possible. My brother took the front to steer and I acted as the engine. Not too long later my brother messed up and we both fell off the wood. I hit him three times on the head. Why? I have no clue. Even in the dreams I felt bad and hit myself three times. 

My brother and I started to run across a field. I saw a park on my right. I "remembered" this was the place I had jumped from earlier. It still was a respectable height, but it looked a lot more like a playground now with a slide and bright colors. My brother fell down and I got mad at him again. Luckily I didn't hit him this time... After we reached the end I turned right and we got to a concrete path. We turned right again and started down it. I found I could jump very high. I jumped and managed to spin twice before hitting the ground. Once I landed in the mud barefoot and it felt nice and cool when it squished between my toes. I kept jumping around until I saw a pool on my left. I decided to go ask my mom if I could go swimming. I got into a different pool where my mom was directly behind the bleachers where I started. I actually felt the cold water and swam over. I asked my mom for the time and she said it was 7:20. I remembered waking up at 6:00 in the earlier dream and she told me I could just skip school for today. 

*Dream Fragments*

Fragment 1: I'm in a restaurant. The waitress gets mad easily and starts to write down percents. I helped her. 

Fragment 2: I remember that my alarm clock is set to 6:00 and decide to set it back to 5:50. It is dark and I start clicking the set button to change the time. I only changed the minutes, but the hour changed as well.

----------


## Yosemine

Last night... wow. I had a great lucid dream (though I briefly lost lucidity and didn't have control) and my other dreams were really vivid. I'm really happy with the stability of my lucid dream this time. I could have stayed in it forever but I "died" in it which gave me a false awakening!

*Thursday 1/31/08**Experimenting with my Alternate Reality*

I was in a room that looked like my sister's. Right before going to bed I made sure to remember that I was going to sleep and that anything I remember for the next few hours wouldn't be real. This may have initiated the realization that I was dreaming. I tried the nose reality check. I actually couldn't breath. I was pretty sure I was dreaming so I jumped. I stayed up just a little longer than normal and I was convinced. I managed to stay calm and focus on where I was. I read the previous day about how different people have different types of memories, and I decided to find my best. First I focused on my sense of touch. I felt the smooth metal surface of a lamp and the rough wall. I also rub my hands together and it works. Next I try for visuals. I stare at the wall. Staring at it for too long causes it to go fuzzy, but if I look around like I would in real life I wouldn't be able to tell the difference between a dream wall and a real one. Lastly I try audio. I yell out something but find that it disrupted my thinking a little and didn't sound well polished. From last night I conclude that (out of these three memory "types") my visual memory is best, followed by touch, and finally sound.

I walked out of the room and saw a guy which somebody told me was "...reading a research paper upside down." Unfortunately I lost lucidity. I heard about another guy's lucid dream and followed this disembodied voice's directions to retrace the steps. It led me up a wooden staircase into a small apartment. Inside a man is drawing a cartoon. The series he is making is called "Twenty Facts a Day Cartoons." It is sort of like Ripley's Believe it or Not. I ask him if he fakes the facts, but I don't recall the answer. I heard a man whistling from another apartment. It occurred to me that the walls would have to be very thin for me to hear this whistle with such clarity. I remembered that I was dreaming and my lucidity was regained. The surroundings had changed, but I was still in an apartment. I noticed I was making a hamburger. Taste! Perfect opportunity. I took a little bit of the bun and popped it into my mouth. It was the correct texture, but mostly tasteless. I put on the patty and tried again. It was very juicy and I tasted it as if it were loaded with all the condiments and vegetables. However I was only eating a patty and a bun! 

Next, I wanted to see if thoughts of waking up could make me do so by accident. I repeated to myself that I was in bed, and that I don't want to wake up. Then I sent a "wake up" signal which thankfully did nothing. Great! I moved on to the window, done with this apartment. I stepped outside and grabbed onto the curtains which were outside. They were blue, and I remembered that the nose reality check didn't work. I was 99.9&#37; sure I was dreaming but... what if I wasn't? Too late, I had let go. I tried to fly, sure I was dreaming now but it was too late and I hit the ground. In the past I always woke up upon impact. So I did... into a false awakening. I ran downstairs and told my mom all about the dream before waking up for real!

*Assorted Segments of a Certain Dream*

The title just is so catchy I had to put it on even though it has nothing to do with the dream. This particularly vivid dream unfortunately goes mostly unremembered so I have plenty of loose ends. Because of this I'll present the parts in an order than makes the most logical sense, though I can't say for sure whether I'm right. The farthest I can remember is walking down the school hallway. It is a mix of the middle school hallways and high school hallways. Some guy mimics my movements behind me. In real life I might even think it was kind of funny, but in my dream I got furious. I yell at him and continue to walk. Suspecting he is doing it again I turn and see him starting up again. I yell curses at him and turn right at the next corner. I saw a lot of cars going up a hill, probably into a parking lot. However, they were going at least 60mph on a tiny hill, and they were stuck solidly to the ground. I thought this was a little weird. Soon three girls went to the top. A chain link fence was in front of them and a car, which separated them from a smallish 30 foot drop. They pushed the car until it made a few holes in the fence. I kept watching and they made the car fall off the drop about ten feet away from me. It landed with the most phony crash sound you could imagine. "What a terrible attempt at sound." I thought. I can be so dumb in dreams...

I somehow got home and I was running in the street with new running shoes I got. In real life they are those spiked shoes which really wouldn't work too well on asphalt. I warped to the bleachers that are positioned over the track at our school. I don't remember anything but falling down onto concrete flat on my head. I didn't feel a thing, but I was sure I *should* be hurt badly which actually scared me. If I didn't feel pain from a fall like that, what nerve damage could I have done?

*Mission to Catch a Serial Killer in the Future*

Very entertaining dream upon waking, though a little violent. My dreams have been a little violent as of late. Hmmm... Anyways I had somehow gotten into the future. I was in the car with my family taking in the sights of the future. They didn't look different at all, except gas was about $4.50 for the lowest quality. We continue driving and I see a sign that says "Click Here." Funny part is I tried to move an invisible mouse in order to "click" the sign. The sudden realization that I was actually in the future finally caught up with me. I was amazed at how *little* cars had changed. I must not have gone far at all. I thought back, and came to the conclusion that I was in the year 2014. As we continued to drive we passed a Six Flags park. It was huge with hundreds of roller coasters. I saw Kingda Ka towering above, but it was the wrong shape and didn't have a single support. There was a wheel full of people spinning at a rate which would have crushed them, but I saw everything go in slow motion. A blond woman waved at me, so I waved back. It was pretty hard to do in slow motion. 

I got to a school. Everything there was paid with a card. The school seemed to be part of a *shopping center.* _Actually I wouldn't be too surprised..._ I wanted to buy food, so I pulled out some cash from my pockets. When I tried to pay, I was told it was unacceptable, though whether the problem was me trying to pay with cash or not being a student wasn't clear. I realized that there would be an elevator in the back that would lead to food. I asked if I could use it and the guy there said that was OK. I got to a room with signs all around it of popular fast food places. I knew that the restaurants were directly above these. As I walk to the elevator a tough looking guy grabbed me and picked me up through the ceiling tiles. He demonstrated to his girlfriend (which acted trashy) how he could do this. When he put me down he threatened to hurt me. I (surprisingly) wasn't angry at all and just told him to stop. As if that would work. But it did. He runs behind a wall in another room and kills some girl. "Why did I ever start watching this movie?" I think. So, naturally now I'm watching a movie. 

I see a man running up stairs. He has a flashback to the other times he has done it, and discovers (in a very well done style, great job brain) that he has the power to bend gravity and fly. Some government program comes to test him. I become the man, and hover over an "anti gravity testing machine." Of course I had to ruin the moment. I randomly farted over the machine (thanks a lot digestive system). I sort of warped outside an office. It is understood that this is some time later after that test. I go inside and I am given a mission to capture a serial killer. I know it is the man that killed the girl earlier. I walk outside and begin the search for the subject.

----------


## Yosemine

I can't recall much from last night. Also, I had slept on my hand, so when I started to write it hurt and was very hard. I didn't take many notes, and the dream has faded throughout this day. 

*Friday 1/1/08* *How to Fail School*

I was wandering around school. It was truly a "dream" school this time, with many elements from all my previous school dreams. I walked into a room and got a memory of being here before. I remembered a segment from a previous dream from the end of last summer, but I replaced the female teacher I dreamt about with the male one I have now. I walked out and continued down to another classroom. I saw my 8th grade Language Arts teacher and spoke to him. His voice was very low, unlike him in real life. I wondered why it had changed so much. After a long time (I can't recall a single detail) I was outside on an elevated parking lot. It was pitch black, with just a small strip of light from a car headlight. A man spoke to me. I wanted to talk back, but I also wanted to know who I was dealing with. I was just about to say "Get in the light." when he said it to me. The glare made me unable to see the man I was talking to, but he was a teacher. I asked about how missing a few classes would affect me. (Earlier in the dream it seems I had skipped a couple classes). I don't remember the answer, but it wasn't good. Then I asked about citizenship affecting your report card. He said that if you get an "unsatisfactory" they will deduct 0.1 points from your GPA. 

I got into the car with my dad driving. It was daytime now. We were driving on a freeway when his glasses fell off. He couldn't get them back on. We were going down the road which kept going in circles lower and lower. Eventually we went off the road and into a big pit. I took the steering wheel since everyone seemed to have gone mad and tried to drive upwards. Somehow I made it up like an 80 degree incline... in a Previa. Once I got to the top my dad, sister, and brother were outside trying to push the car. I ran out to help (didn't think about pressing the gas again). The car started to leak "fuel," or notebooks. Yes, notebooks. The same kind my dream journal is.  The car was soon reduced to soggy piles of cardboard. I woke up then.

----------


## Yosemine

I don't remember many dreams, but the lucid dream that I did (over 10 minutes long) made up for it big time!

*Saturday 1/2/08* *Killer Bees from Clairity* 

Hehe, how random and with a Dream Views member as a background character. I started off looking at my computer desk which was back alongside a different wall than it is now. I saw a "bowl," or more like a plastic petri dish with very high sides, which was full of bees. I "remembered" that I Clairity had sent these to me. I noticed that they seemed very aggressive, and I decided they were probably killer bees and that I'd better put on the cover before they all attacked me. I put it on and they became enraged. I took them all downstairs to show my dad so that we could figure out what to do with them. When they saw my dad they tried to get out buzzing wildly into the sides. I saw what I thought was another bee to my right. How could it have escaped? I followed it and it went into the dining area. I saw an enormous wasp nest hanging on the wall. What I thought was a bee was actually a separate colony of wasps... in my house! I told my dad and he just went over, took a look, and came back not alarmed in the slightest. I had a false awakening (I seem to be getting a lot of those lately) and go online to write about it. Whenever I try to type, something always distracts me. Finally I woke up for real and decided to attempt a WILD. 

*Staring at the Universe*

This is the best dream I ever had, and only because of one minute of it. The rest was OK, but rather uncontrolled. It started with me running in the backyard of my best friend. I could only move my knees and I was going pretty slow as a result. The grass was wet and I slipped and then *flew* a good eighteen feet up into a building. Talk about a dreamsign! I saw my friend from here who seemed worried about how I felt. "Don't worry, I can't be hurt because I'm dreaming!" I yelled out. She looked a little unhappy, and I realized that this would mean she didn't exist which would obviously upset a person. I asked her how it feels to be a dream character. "Good enough for me," she replied and gave me a little hug. OK then, I thought, before I get too attached to the dream version of this girl I better leave. I found myself in my bed at night. I hopped out and tried to turn on the light. Damn! The switch clicked but nothing would turn on. I used to be able to work this, but I guess I now expected it not to after reading about it. 

I walked into my bathroom randomly. "Better get over the mirror," I thought to myself. I managed to turn the light on here and looked at myself. I actually seemed very normal. The only thing off was the angle of reflection. I tried to actually turn myself into an evil looking person, but just managed to look like an idiot. I remembered reading that you can actually go through mirrors. I decided to try. I got in, but really was nowhere. It just seemed like I had my eyes closed on a sunny day. Rather than risk waking up I crawled back out. I decided to try the mirror on the right. The same thing happened, but I pulled out a piece of material with writing on it. It said "keep your textbooks in here." I thought this was hilarious and made a mental note so I'd remember it upon waking. I went downstairs and it was still dark. I walked into the living room and still couldn't get the light to work. Fine then. I clapped twice. It actually worked. Thank you Clapper! Instead of instantly turning on, it took about ten seconds. Probably so my brain could actually calculate how the light would look. 

I see my mom and explain that I am dreaming. She also gives me a hug. And I was worried I'd have mean dream characters. _Well, I need to try strangers to truly figure that one out._  I decide I want to fly now. I walked out the door, and the first thing I saw was a spiral galaxy hovering low in the sky. No houses were on that side to block my view. I looked up. The sky was a mix of black, dark blue, and neon red, like a nebula. There were tens of galaxies up there with hundreds of huge, bright stars. I looked at the clouds. They were grayish purple and very saturated and smooth. I took the corner, and the sky was literally glowing with bright orange and white stars. A floating brown ball with brown spikes all around it also flew above. It was the most beautiful thing I have every seen. I forgot all about flying and just stared at this sight for a while. Who knew how long it would last? When I had my fill (chills still racing through my body) I continued down where I originally was going. I reached some sort of end. I didn't look down, but it seemed as though the entire Earth was simply a tiny flat area with my neighborhood on it floating through space. I wondered what would happen if I jumped. 

I took a few steps back and ran to the edge and leaped. There seemed to be a slight gravitational force with pulled me down ever so slightly until I landed onto a building just floating there. Actually... I noticed I had not actually landed on the building but on a floating license plate. It was now bent and for some reason I knew I had to jump off of this area to make it back. I knew the limits of my mind, and that if I tried to jump back like this it would probably make me fall into the area below, possibly waking me up. I found a box which opened into a toy ferris wheel. I was amazed at how realistically my mind did this. If it was built in real life it might even work. After playing around with that for a few seconds I set the box down and jumped off of it back to my house. Unfortunately the brilliant display of stars and galaxies was gone. I went inside and kept trying to turn lights on with my mind, but I had no control at all. I didn't mind too much since the dream was pretty awesome as it was. I heard my dad say it was the end of the Earth. How could I resist watching this? I ran out and looked. A gigantic glaring object was shining on the world. I thought it was going to expand and engulf my little world. Instead it turned into a galaxy. The stars were back, and a lot grouped together to spell out "Mario." I turned around and saw thousands of Pikmin on the ground and lost lucidity. It was daytime now and I tried to collect them. My mom said that I should feed them so I knocked off some of those balls of spikes that grow on trees and they ate it. A cow also came and I fed it some apples. I'm not sure if cows eat apples. My sister came out and my mom told me she was now a chef. This made me regain lucidity. I noticed that the dream was starting to slip, and I was beginning to forget some of the previous events. I woke myself up on purpose.

There is something else I realized just now. I woke up at 5:50. That is when I usually have to get out of bed to get ready for school. I guess that, along with the fact that the dream was slipping, I "knew" that I usually have to get up at around this time. Maybe it was a coincidence but it is interesting nonetheless.

----------


## Yosemine

I've got to say I really enjoyed my first dream last night. Well, as long as the main theme lasted, the ending was really random. I woke up very suddenly though so some small details were lost, which is a shame since it was a fairly long (about 20-30 minute) dream. 

*Monday 1/4/08* *Journey to the Ends of the Earth... with a Suitcase*

I was walking over a swimming pool with my best friend from LA beside me. She has been showing up a lot in my dreams lately. The pool seemed to be a long, deep river that snaked around a center building. I think I pushed my friend in, which would be pretty stupid in real life considering the bridge was at least 18 feet off from the water! After crossing the bridge to the center building, I discovered it was a changing room/rest room; just what I expected. It was separated oddly, with all these intricate walls dividing the man's and woman's section. I had to pee, so I went to the nearest urinal. You know those dreams where you just stand (or sit) and take a piss that lasts forever? Yeah... I just gave up after like five minutes of this. 

I walked outside and found that a group of people were holding some sort of event. Apparently you picked up a suitcase, and then followed the person in front of you over a set trail. I knew this trail would pretty much span at least a couple hundred miles. For some reason I decided to join this party and grabbed two suitcases. The one I held in my left arm was light enough, but the one I held in my right was pretty heavy. I started down a path and slid down a dirt hill. I visualized where we were all going and literally saw myself walking along a thin, black path. A line of a few dozen people was in front of me and I kept following. Soon we got to an area (which was enclosed now that I think about it) with many buildings consisting completely of staircases. You would go up turning slowly to the right, and when you completed this rotation you would go down continuing to the right before going on to the next building. I followed people up and down these structures. On one of them  a group of a couple guys and a couple girls start making out in the center, and after we pass I hear them get yelled at by the rest of the people for stopping the line...

After a few of these buildings we continued on, but I noticed I wasn't holding my suitcases anymore. I tried to remember where I might of left them, but it was as if they had disappeared! _They probably did actually._ I needed to go and find them. When I started back this lady started looking at me in a threatening manner. She told me that I better not convert her son from Christianity to whatever religion I had. OK then. I could not find my suitcases so I grabbed some clothes instead and continued on. I don't know how, but I found myself in control of a hamster in one of those balls. Eventually, after going through a few tubes, it ended up on the street and became a normal golf ball. I knew it was supposed to bounce in a very certain way to make it to its destination. I doubted it would. So of course it did not. 

*An "Exact" Replica of our Old House*

I was in the backyard in what I thought was an old house I lived in at ages 5-10. I looked around, but something was not right. I heard some person say that it wasn't the original, but in fact an "exact" replica of the old house. I put exact in quotations because it was not right. I counted the stepping stones. Only one was there instead of the seven or eight there were supposed to be. I went to the end where the fence should have been broken _(that was our pathway into the neighbors backyard to retrieve lost balls at the time)_  but it was in perfect condition. I pointed this out to my dad, and he looked up at the grapefruit tree and told me that in real life the grapefruit tree had also been cut down _(as far as I know it is still there)_, but here it was.

----------


## Yosemine

I can't say I really liked any dreams from last night. One was mildly disturbing...

*Tuesday 2/5/08* *Dream Views Chat and more Hamburgers*

A short, boring dream from early in the night. I was on chat here, and somehow I had found one of my friends who didn't even know about the site. I knew it was them. We chatted. I noticed the text I wrote change, but shrugged it off. I went downstairs for dinner and we were eating hamburgers. I wanted to eat another one in a dream since the last one tasted so good, so I guess that would be why. My mom was catering to my every need, and I was actually wishing I could just go up and make my own. I took a few bites and it tasted great, though not on par with the one in the previous dream. 

*Chicks in a Dryer*

I found myself by a dryer and two bags. I opened the bags and found that each one contained a little chick. The dryer was open (but rotating for some reason) and they both jumped in. I pulled the first one out, but I could not find the second one. I smelled something that reminded me of a barbecue. I took this as the smell of that poor chick being roasted alive... I opened the top, _(don't ask me why there even would be a top)_ and saw a long streak of blood and a few cracked pieces of bone. There was a book in there too. It was about the same shape and color as "Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming" but I didn't read the title. I went to my mom to tell her since obviously I felt bad, plus the blood wouldn't be good on the clothes. She told me to go back or something. I have no idea what happened to the other chick. Instead of a dryer I find a barbecue grill. It is still on, and to add to the matter it is on the sidewalk of a city. I think this is dangerous, so I go to turn it off. 

When I twist the knob steam erupts from the bottom. I was expecting a scalding burn but just got a mild warm sprinkle of water. I turned it back until it was off and not letting off steam and somehow found my way back home. I actually seem to have warped there, because I was floating under the almost closed garage wondering how I had arrived. I noticed I was levitating. I thought this was because I was holding my breath. I let my breath go and sank to the floor. When I got it I flew a little by shaking my body in the air. I was reminded of dreams I used to have when I was younger. "Don't be silly," I told myself, "*everyone* can do this." I see my parents and they tell me I need to drive to LA. In perhaps the only logical thing I thought during the whole dream I remembered I was too young to drive. 

*The Cheap Pool Set*

I was in a shallow plastic inflatable swimming pool. I don't remember much but seeing a few guys. I overheard someone say that one of them was very fast and I noticed a kid with the longest legs I had ever seen. The pool was getting dirty so I dragged it away to dump out the dirty water. I poured it out and took notice of a small house with an open window which seemed to be blurred up. I realized someone was getting dressed in there. I didn't remember that the world does not just blur up when you undress... When I got back some family was there. An old man with hard eyes looked at me and started to breath hard. He was starting to creep me out so I left. I saw a big and empty concrete pit that I wanted to swim in. I wondered how I would go about turning the water on. 

*My Mom's Desperate Old Lover*

I was on an unfamiliar street and we saw a man. He apparently had a crush on my mom all through high school and wanted to marry her. He tried to impress my mom by being "funny," or dressing up as Harry Potter and shooting little plastic things that were supposed to represent spells. I keep running away from him, and my brother tries to get him to prick his hand on a tack. My mom said not to do that. Running around made me dizzy. When I stopped the world was spinning and I felt nauseous. I lied down and closed my eyes. Then I changed scenes and I was explaining this event as a dream to my sister. I called the man who wanted to marry my mom "Supersonic." I noticed I only had one page left in my dream journal. I knew something was wrong, but woke up to my alarm.

----------


## Yosemine

The only reason I did not update this journal yesterday is because I quite literally had seven hours of homework. I really wanted to record them since they were so random and fun. 

*Wednesday 1/6/08* *Completely at Random*

I had this dream early on in the night, and it was very illogical and unorganized but fun to think about. I started off in a school classroom. Our teacher started to cry and walked out of the classroom. The "next" day, when she came back in everyone in class started walking around some concrete area while she read a really weird poem about death. After that I went outside. It was really hot out there, and I saw my sister (even though she is in middle school). A passing guy claims that he beat my mile time by 1 second, and I want to beat his time. I got to the track and noticed that nobody is running. We all start off in a big clump and ran around the track. Somehow I arrived into another classroom. The teacher tells us to follow the symbols she had placed on the floor. They had a pink background and every one had a picture of a boomerang with one arm exaggerated to lead the way. This part is hard to explain. I got lucid, but it was so low level I'm not sure if it can even count. I was holding my cell phone and remembered the lucid task, and I was about to go carry it out when my vision faded. Rather than try to get lucid back, I just let it go. I remained lucid staring at a pale blue image before I ended up in my bed not lucid.

I was looking out of a huge window from my bed at a store sign. It had a large display which read out random facts I assumed they got from customers. I wanted a closer look at the customers. I looked away, and when I looked back I could see the store just a street away with the people inside. I shank down under the covers since it occurred to me that I could be seen too. I noticed the store was called "TC." People in the store kept trying to steal things, but whenever they did a guard would pull out an electric coil that would send out a shower of sparks and stun them. One guy tried to steal fifty things. The "next" day I was in that store looking at the products. I noticed that half of the bags of chips were open, and the apple juice bottle had the inside replaced with gelatin. I decided that people were still stealing things from this store. 

*The Football Game* 

I was in a cold and snowy place. I saw a hill that sloped down to a large, green cactus. My mom went down the hill and slipped on the ice, nearly onto the cactus. My dad went down and slipped (barefoot) right into the cactus. He yelled "OWW!" It seemed that he forgot about the pain as soon as it came out though. My dad found that the area behind the cactus was mostly mud under a thin layer of ice. He sat down in it, and invited my mom and I to join him. Both my mom and I agreed it was way too cold (not to mention nasty). The scene changed and I got to a football game. There were not any real seats, and only bleachers on both ends parallel to the touchdown zone (I don't really know the terminology). I wondered why I would be at a football game, but decided there must be a logical reason. Not that I looked for it. I found a kid, and bet him $1 on one of the teams, and he bet me a Koosh ball. That's an odd bet for you. I chose the Koosh ball I wanted and gave him my dollar, telling him that we'd meet again and I'd either give back the Koosh or he would give back the dollar and he agreed. 

I found my parents near the top. A screen dropped (don't ask from where) and a video started to play. It was some guy who was very passionate about the game, and started to cry with every word. Everyone laughed at that. An official looking man handed my mom the ball. Apparently she was supposed to throw it to the players below to start the game. She threw it badly, and it bounced off of about four people on the journey down the stands. One blond girl with lots of makeup and a $500 purse that was hit randomly stood up and said, "Oh my God! I am so spoiled!" My mom and I exchanged a glance that said, "I bet you are." Out of nowhere I got back a school assignment with the answers being about the game of football. I got 100% on the first section, but I can't figure out the second section. It kept changing from 60% to "06%" to 47%. This was driving me crazy, and I woke up. 

*Dream Fragment: Mission for the Lasagna* 

I was at school. It was night. I had gone through a really long hallway of tiles. I saw some basically worthless item in a room; I think it was lasagna. People are on a mission to acquire this. First I go along with the dream logic and begin to plan, before I realized that there was no *reason* to get it in the first place. I asked why we were even doing this when we could get in trouble. Some other guy said it was fun. I decided to join in and woke up. 


*Thursday 2/7/08* *Four Snapshots (and one video) of the World*

I barely remember anything from this dream. Only four still pictures and one moving. In the first one I was running on our schools dirt field, but the straightway spanned about five times longer than normal. I was wearing shorts and the sky was dotted with fuzzy clouds. In the second one (which was the only "video" I remember) there was dense fog and I could barely see. Through a break in the fog I saw a cloud screaming across the sky and wondered why I wasn't feeling any wind. In the second still picture I was walking down a concrete staircase. In the third picture I was holding onto a chain link fence, looking at something I don't remember. In the fourth picture I was inside a building and saw the faces of a few people I know. The alarm woke me up, which probably is what messed this dream's recall up so much.

----------


## Yosemine

*Friday 2/8/08* *Night of Fragments II*

Not another one of *these* nights. I remember nine different fragments. I think the first four were from one dream, the next two from another, and the last three are quick dreams I all had within 50 minutes waiting for my alarm clock to ring. 

Fragment 1: I'm looking in the mirror. I turn around and notice it is very long. I go to my sister and tell her I need a haircut. She twists the hair around until it tears, and I get a large bald spot on my head. Later I was at my house talking to my dad about this, and he didn't care. I was getting really mad since he should have been at least somewhat angry with her. 

Fragment 2: I see a slide show of old houses I supposedly lived in, but never did. They were also far too small to be any normal house where I live. 

Fragment 3: A black man (who had been injured by my sister and was wearing a large bandage on his head) said that my sister was sick and needed to go to the hospital. I told her to try to remember the dream she might have under aesthetics. I'm then lying down on a bed and I see a machine called "Dream." You are supposed to press your eyes into two lens. I tell my sister to do a reality check since *she* is dreaming. I demonstrate the nose reality check and I can breath. I tell her this means she is dreaming (I'm not lucid though). I see her run off into a happy lucid dream. Later I ask her if she got my message in the dream when I visited her in it...

Fragment 4: I was at school, and I had forgotten about an assignment. I went to the teacher's website, and every other word was misspelled. 

Fragment 5: My friends are acting kind of weird. My "best friend" in the dream looks like a combination of my two real life best friends. She gets mad at me. 

Fragment 6: People keep running out of a room. More and more join them. I join also and run out of the door to the exit of a theater. 

Fragment 7: I had a ball with a string attached. The end of the string had a pompom. I was in the school library and I was twirling it around. I threw it at the librarian and we both started to play catch. The librarian eventually became my teacher. _My dream journal says this next part though I don't remember it._ My brother wanted to go out of the library, and I did also. 

Fragment 8: I was in the house I lived in while in Seattle but with different parents. My parents were apparently the heads of some school. I saw my real dad come in, and he had bags full of strawberry flavored cough drops. I ate one and it tasted just like a strawberry Jolly Rancher. 

Fragment 9: I was near a lunch table like the ones at our school. A small ferret-like animal (_it seems like I dream of ferrets often, though I don't really care for them_) was under it, but it had the snout of a pig. It kept running away but coming back to me. It was really cute and I laid down beside it. It was breathing quick, and I "remembered" that this animal had once told me that it does not like when other animals breath quickly. I pointed this out, and it answered me with something I don't remember and began to breath slowly. I joined in. I "woke up" but only halfway. I knew I had to get out of bed, but I closed my eyes. Almost immediately I was about to fall asleep (I know the feeling now that I've had one true working WILD). I forced myself out of bed because I knew that even though I could have made myself have a short lucid, there was always the chance of losing lucidity and oversleeping.

----------


## Yosemine

The last dream (not fragment) I had was so awesome! I can't remember all of it since the scenery was so complex, but part two is pretty amazing. 

*Saturday 1/9/08* *Failing...Again*

I don't remember any details, but this dream started with everyone being given their math final exam back. I didn't remember getting it, but figured I probably did pretty well. I opened it us and only had a 43%. I go to my math teacher and check my grade. It is a B-. My math teacher says I can make it up. (I'm not counting this as a fragment because the events took place over 30 minutes and kept a constant theme). 

*Stuck on the Bed*

I was sitting on the edge of the second story of a bunk bed we used to have. Somehow, the rest of my family was stuck there, and I noticed the ladder was gone so I couldn't go down as well. It was only a seven foot drop, but we were all too afraid to go down. I somehow fell asleep. I heard my family talking from outside the "dream." All I saw was blackness. I did the nose reality check and I wasn't surprised to find it was a dream. It was so low level, I couldn't think of anything to do but continue to breath through my nose. I "woke up" a few seconds later. _I'm not counting this as a lucid dream. I didn't really dream, and truthfully though I knew it was a dream, I didn't really know it was a dream._ When I wake up, a girl (who I decide is most likely a Dream Views moderator) gets a ladder and helps us down. 

*The Battle where Everything Goes*

I'm so happy I didn't become lucid in this one. It was the best dream ever. First, lets get over the dull beginning. I was on the bunk bed we used to have again (so this may have been part of the previous "dream"). For some reason I (a guy) was having a sleepover party. _In real life my sister's birthday was yesterday, so that would explain why._ Only one friend is over. I realize how irresponsible her parents must be in order to let her come here without even knowing me. She doesn't really act like herself either; instead she acts pretty much exactly like my best friend does. We walk out to the living room which is from the house I lived in while in LA. Lot's of presents are on the table, and my friend says her dad is here to pick her up. Her dad came, but he was Mexican. I was wondering how the heck a girl from the Philippines would have a father from Mexico, but I didn't question it too much. After they left, my uncle told me to come over upstairs since he had something to tell me. I asked if it was good news or bad news. He told me it was bad, and that the father of the girl was probably evil or something. I didn't understand why, but believed him anyways. 

Somehow I get to a freeway, and I am huge. I see the dad of my friend jump out of the car and start trying to cause crashes or something. My actual friend is helping him. I have a long stick and fling the dad away, but I don't have the heart to do it to my friend. OK, now that all that weird stuff is over with, it's time to have some fun. Everyone was having a battle now. I was now small like the rest and a full-scale fight started. But it was different. There weren't any real guns, or knives, or any other lethal objects in this battle. We were all fighting against each other, and we all had odd weapons. I had a Nerf gun. Everything imaginable is used in this fight. People are throwing ice cubes at each other. Some things I'm fighting aren't even people, but rather inflatable plastic animals! It was pure chaos. I was running around gunning down the plastic animals which my little Nerf bullets could pierce and destroy. I would shoot people in the face to distract them, and someone else would "finish" them off (though it seems nobody really died, they just "lost" and would leave the battle even though it was for *something* of great importance. I continue to run looking for ammunition for my Nerf gun and use the objects around me to ram it into the gun quickly. Running back, a man threw two strips of colored rubber at me. I ran and everything went in slow motion. It curved after me, but I stopped it with my hands which didn't hurt. I turned back around. The entire battlefield was now purple. Strange animal shaped clocks were hanging up there, and a there was even a spinning purple spiral. "Oh no," some guy yelled, "it's a deep freeze!" I asked what that was, somebody told me that it was when the world contracts and time freezes. All of us froze and everybody but me became hundreds of cups of water. I played out a mock battle with the cups. I saw bowls at the end, and told my brother that if we began the battle, these cups would evolve to become everything we used as weapons and fought against. 

*Dream Fragments: The Vacuum and Hairspray*

Fragment 1: I was watching a trailer for a new Hairspray movie. A critic said it was very good, but also much more serious than the previous ones. 

Fragment 2: I was using a vacuum cleaner to clean up some dirt on the counter. I sucked in about three socks by accident. My dad pulled them out but they were now gloves that kept ripping more and more.

----------


## Yosemine

Some weird dreams last night. I also tried a WILD and got very close, but a stupid owl outside ruined it for me...

*Sunday 2/10/08* *Motorcycle Crashes, Gangs, and Riders*

This was an earlier dream, so it is pretty weird. By the way, I don't have anything against motorcycles or motorcycle riders; my dad rides a motorcycle every day, but he has something against Harley riders so I guess that rubbed off of him into my mind a little bit. First I was at school, and we all had to go swimming. Our P.E. coach called everyone out of the pool and we did a "warm up walk." I got to my house, and ate some pretty nasty jelly beans. Then (finally on the topic of the main dream) I started to watch a video of motorcycle crashes. First a guy on a very small and thin motorcycle fell onto the freeway from somewhere. He tumbled over about ten times, and ended up right side up on the other side of the freeway. Surprised to be alive, he carried his now bent motorcycle over the concrete break on the freeway and rode away on the furthest right lane (so he could exit I guess). Then I saw a man on a motorized tricycle coming the opposite direction on the freeway. He kept making it jump off the ground by moving his body up and down. Then I saw a Harley rider who was driving dangerously and swaying back and forth with his hands nearly touching the ground. 

A policeman (or some guy who was *supposed* to be a policeman) came up to him and tried to get him to stop. Next to him was a really weird looking guy with a long head and ridiculously buff shoulders. That guy then ripped off this exterior and we saw he was another Harley rider. This scared the policeman which allowed the original Harley rider to get away. The camera moved to a top-down view and I could see a whole group of them following the first one. They all went onto an odd freeway which looked like a cartoon and the supports were models of famous landmarks. The scene zoomed out, and I know this video I just saw was on YouTube. 

Now I was near my dad and he was talking about the video and then about gangs at schools. He said that there weren't gangs when he grew up. While my dad starts this intelligent conversation *I* start talking about drugs, and how the name of one sounds like it would taste like horseradish... Then my dad started to talk about the mind and memories. He said that he thought that too many similar memories will confuse the brain into forgetting, and that  this could be the cause of memory loss. He talked about a man named Henry that he knew who was deaf and had so many memories that were similar that he simply forget everything. I thought about this for a while, and in the dream it sounded really revolutionary. Even in real life now I have to hand it to my mind for making up something that actually sounds almost plausible. 

*Caterpillars aren't good at mountain climbing*

I was climbing a sort artificial mountain for no reason. I had to go with an animal that looked a lot like a caterpillar and was green. It was very slow, and I had to wait for it to go up. I don't know why, but I just had to keep it with me. On the top I abandon the caterpillar and write my name. _I hate people who write their names on things like that._ To get onto the top area you had to climb a rectangular support beam. I saw that video games were at the top and I realized I forgot my glasses. My vision was actually fine. I got my glasses and put them on and then climbed to the top. I warped to a classroom and someone said "remember girls, stretching is good for you." Everyone in the class started to laugh, but I didn't get it. I end up reading about illegal immigrants learning English. 

*Dismembered Feet*

I saw a bag on my driveway and went for a closer inspection. Inside I saw a human foot which at first was really floppy, but later became stiff and shrunken. I was worried that this was *my* foot, so I put my foot against it to make sure. _I don't see how this check made sense... I had my foot!_ The toes were too small though. I don't know why, but I put my nose to the bag to smell the feet. I realized that probably was not the safest thing to do. I asked my neighbor how the feet got there (I guess there were two now) but I don't remember the answer. Regardless I went into an area behind the two houses in front of mine. There was a man with lots of oranges, and my dad was eating a circular slice with the peel still on. I should try that sometime. He gave me one too, and I ate it. I tasted both the peel and inside of the orange very realistically. He went to get me a full orange, even though I didn't want it. I asked him how the feet got there, and he told me. A girl had been running around in this area and annoying everyone. Eventually the bartender had enough and threw something at her. *I warped to the outside of my house*. The girl ran out from this area towards my house *I see her running* and made a wrong move which broke her feet clean off. 

I saw the girl doing this, and realize that for one she didn't seem to care that she had lost her feet and also the prosthetic feet she got must have been made really quickly. I also realized that if I tripped while running I had a chance of dying... It applies in real life too, so that kind of sucks. Oh well. I found a penny on the ground with the heads side up. I guess I consider this good luck, so I picked it up. Then I saw a copper colored Canadian dollar on the ground and picked that up as well. I turned around and about ten quarters were rolling down the street to a drain. I asked a man there if they were his, and he said they weren't. I chased the quarters down, but they fell into the drain before I caught them. There was lots of junk in the drain. It began to rain, and the papers in the drain stated to dissolve, and I noticed there were a few photographs inside. One was supposed to be a picture of my dad, mom, and I as babies separated by a line. The pictures of my parents were in color, and the picture of my dad as a baby had him with a full beard and smoking a tiny pipe...

*Contacts*

For some reason I got contact lenses. I tossed them into my backpack along with a picture I colored. I somehow got into a car, and heard a buzzing sound. I heard someone say it was a cannon "charging up" and that it would soon shoot someone out of it. I looked back as we passed it and sure enough a guy was shot out. He then opened a parachute. I warped over there, and I was somehow attached to this parachute but he was steering. He was coming down rather fast, and I told him to try to slow down a little. He said he would do that nearer to the ground. We hit the ground in an instant, even though a second ago we had been fairly high up. For once I noticed that I had warped. I wondered how it would have happened. Then I saw that we were on a flat area which was elevated compared to the rest of the ground. It looked further down because it blended in with the ground below. I looked to the side and saw a steep dirt incline. The elevation didn't explain why we did not see this, but it was the only one I could see making sense. For some reason a lot of people were there. They all went down the incline and I wanted to follow them. I nearly fell off because of the weight of my backpack, so I threw my backpack down before realizing my contacts were still inside.

I went down after the rolling backpack. At the bottom I opened it, but miraculously they were fine. However, they had a lot of air bubbles stuck inside. I wanted to put them on to see if the air bubbles would mess up my vision a lot, and I took the contacts up to eye level. They seemed to be making some sort of suction effect, but I didn't let them on.

----------


## Yosemine

I slept like a log last night and don't remember much. I did remember one dream, but I attempted a WILD and didn't record it because that wakes me up too much. I woke myself up too late for the WILD, so it didn't work, and now I can barely remember the dream I had... Figures. 

*Monday 2/11/08* *Even More School*

Yes, another one of these. I was in a new class, and we all had to work on a project. I can't remember what it was. At any rate we colored something in, but I noticed that even in the dark some parts seemed darker than others. I wondered why, and looked at my colored pencil. It was a rainbow one. When I got out of class I saw my friend, and as usual she didn't pay attention until I wondered if she was alright. Once again, I've forgotten this part but I think I talked about how the project was really difficult. Somehow I got to i-am-bored.com. There was a link titles "Hey There Delilah" and I clicked on it. It was a few pictures. The first said "Hey There Delilah" and the second said "Take teh pill." Then I was watching a trailer for a movie. It was a lot like the trailer for Fool's Gold. Then I (or at least from wherever I saw) was over the ocean following a wave. Some guy near me had a cannon which was moving with the wave as well, and he was singing a song in which he just kept repeating the word "sailing." He shot a lady out of the cannon, and the alarm woke me up.

----------


## Yosemine

More bad recall. My recall really hasn't been too great lately. I remember one dream, and one fragment. 

*Tuesday 2/12/08* *Indoor Tornado*

I started this dream up by waking up in a sleeping-bag beside my best friend from L.A. and my sister. I was in the largest room of the house I lived in a year ago. I realized it was my birthday (that's really on 2/17). I went outside, and my mom told me a tornado was inside the house, and although I got two good RC planes they were destroyed. Being the emotional spoiled brat I am in dreams, I started to cry without realizing that I should be happy the house was still standing, let alone how it is impossible to have a tornado indoors... I went inside and saw I actually had a couple more presents. I wondered why my mom would get me two great RC planes in the first place, and then bother to get me more stuff. I opened the box and found a small model rocket inside. The motor wasn't really on a mount, but part of the rocket was smaller and fit snugly into the casing. I groaned. I'm really ungrateful in dreams huh? Sort of bothering me now actually. 

*Dream Fragment: Changing Dream Journal Pen Colors*

I opened the casing of my pen I use to record my dream journal and inserted a different colored interior. I started to write, but I decided that black was sort of set as the "tradition" and I changed it back.

----------


## Yosemine

There we go, another night of OK recall. These dreams all seem to have taken place at school, except for one fragment. I was on the verge of lucidity in a one of them, but for some reason my mind almost didn't *want* me to do reality checks. More on that later...

*Wednesday 2/13/08* *"I'm skipping school today mom"*

Early night dream. Yes, that means it is really random. I was at school, and for once it looked exactly like it does in real life. Some huge inflatable had been set up. I don't remember now, but in my notes I wrote "a huge inflatable used for..." I think I know what that was now. Ahem. My sister was beside me for some reason, and she was making "solar balloons" which were yellow. I told her this wouldn't work, and that they had to be dark. Regardless they lifted off. It had random stuff in it upon second glance, but I didn't take much notice. I guessed it was the work of the wind. We went around the curve (our school sort of has a large circle around the office) and I saw a teacher I have. Then my sister, myself, and my recently joined mom started to walk home. I got in the front and walked through a tunnel alone. I got home. I realize I should be at school, and decide to skip school for a day. Now that isn't like me at all... My mom ordered me to go back. I saw a friend of mine (past entry readers know her quite well already) at a track meeting. We were all watching a video. She stared into it without notice of anything else, just like in many other of my dreams... I'm seriously starting to wonder why. 

*Classic Dream Signs*

Oh boy. I can't believe I didn't get lucid in this one. I was at school again. I looked down and noticed I was wearing yellow pajamas. They were the kind that babies wear that are one piece. I swear I don't have any of those. I think about how this is a classic dreamsign, but I'm convinced I'm awake. A reality check never crossed my mind. I took it off. Even better. Now I have a t-shirt and some briefs to strut around school with. Somehow I got my P.E. shorts on. I really felt the clothes this time. I went to the end of a hallway. Three girls (which I don't recall ever seeing in real life) were there. In my dream they were supposed to be people I admired or something. I told them all they were awesome, pointing at a certain one and saying "especially you!" I realized I wouldn't do something like this in real life. Well, I guess I did... I walked down to the lunch area. I saw a guy who was my "friend" which I don't know in real life. He is playing tag and I joined. One of those people who patrol the school stopped me. She asked me if the universe is flat. I said something about nobody knowing, before saying yes. Then she looks at me for a moment, and describes exactly how I feel about myself. I'll try to remember a few sentences. 

"You seem very simple on the outside... but in your brain... you are very complex." I wish I could remember. I was dumbfounded. This lady had just looked straight into me. She must have been a DC... only *I* would be able to know so much about myself. I thought I was probably dreaming... that I should wake up to record what she told me. But...no. Hadn't I done a reality check a few minutes earlier (in fact this was a memory from a dream fragment I had previously). It was something I've been wondering about my state of mind for a while. I forgot though and walked with her telling her how amazed I was she could do this. She left, and I saw my friend again. Same blank stare. She noticed me, and said that she "compromised" with her friends by giving them "three items" since they wanted her "husband" to go away. Huh? I noticed now her "husband" (or boyfriend as it was in the dream) was the guy I played tag with. I got sort of silent. I also got pretty jealous at the guy. We went to get ice cream or something. I told her about the lady. Then I lied down on my back to think about the weird events of that day. 

*Dream Fragments*

Fragment 1: I was playing with my brother's troll figurines outside in the front yard. My mom called me in and I left them outside. I saw a paper with the numbers from people from my school. That same girl from all the rest was at the bottom (man this is getting annoying) and below her name was a lot of random writing. 

Fragment 2: I was at school. People had a lot of helium balloons with ribbons. They let them float high up with really long ribbons. I know that they will release, and they do. I realized that this was a dreamsign for me. I did the nose reality check. I couldn't breath. My nose is stuffed up right now, so maybe I was breathing through my mouth or something if that makes a difference.

----------


## Zimmerman

very cool dreams man, a couple of really good lucids as well... i especially liked the "Staring at the Universe" dream!  It must have been quite a sight seeing that array of colors in the galaxy.  Also, the mini ferris wheel sounds cool.  Turning on the lights by clapping is a clever way of going about that too, I want to try it next time I'm in the dark, lol.  I also liked the Nintendo references in the end with the Pikmin and the spelling of Mario in the sky.  Very cool, keep up the good work, eager to read more  :smiley:

----------


## Yosemine

Thanks for the comment Zimmerman! "Staring at the Universe" is my favorite dream so far as well. Last night I was too lazy to record my dreams when I woke up, and they all faded except for one. It is a rather random school based dream which I had about 3 hours after I fell asleep.

*Thursday 2/14/08* *Walking Candy*

Just as usual, I was at school. I saw a teacher I had in 8th grade. He is my favorite person there (not as a teacher though) and he also liked me a lot as a student. _It's pretty rare for me to genuinely like a teacher._ He said hello to me, and then promptly left. I was a little annoyed at this since I thought he could at least say a bit more considering I hadn't seen him for nine plus months. After that I was got into science class. There is a small but definite possibility that this was a different dream. The teacher there had a box of what looked like colored rubber. He (or she, I don't remember noticing) said that eating one of these would make you move uncontrollably to a certain mark in the room. Somehow this would set a satellite dish in space, so he needed some volunteers. I laughed at this and said, "we'll I'll fight it!"I truly thought I would be able to overcome whatever this candy did to you. Someone gave me a green one, and I ate it. I don't recall it having any taste at all. My legs started to move. I couldn't control any part of my body below the waist. Just resisting a little was painful, so I went along with it. After about six steps of automatic walking I stopped at an area below two green lights and regained control most impressed. 

After that I went out into the hall and started to walk out. I heard my friend call my name from behind. I turned around, but nobody was there. I continued to walk. I heard my name called again. I looked around...empty. I wondered where she was. She appeared by my side now. "Yes?" I asked. She started the usual routine of ignoring everything I said, just like every other dream. Why? "Are you OK?" I asked. What a silly question, I thought, of course she isn't alright. She then split off away from me. Now I was at track, but with my P.E. class. We were supposed to run 100 meter sprints. I saw my friend again, and she said something to me. I walked over to the other side of the track and found a computer. Somehow it became a laptop, and I was playing a game. It started off with me controlling a circular orange spaceship. I was originally in the cockpit, but soon the view switched to outside. The game filled up my whole field of view unless I looked down to the keys. After taking off the ship through a roof I was blown away by the expanse of sky I had to navigate. I was over Earth I suppose, and pretty high up. Now I was flying one of those spaceships from Super Mario Galaxy that the toads had. The "Starshroom" I think. It had lasers, and I burned away a few "civilian" ships. I found a secret star of some sort. When I got there Mario fell out of the ship down into the sky. Game Over.

----------


## Yosemine

My recall still isn't up to the usual. Just a random commentary about today. It felt so much like a dream I had to do multiple reality checks constantly. First one of my friends changed schools. Then I kept getting mood swings from happiness to sadness. Finally, the girl I like (that girl I always dream about) actually gave me a birthday card which said that she is "at a loss for words" because I gave her a present yesterday (her birthday was yesterday). I can't figure out if that's good or bad, I'm leaning towards bad. Lucky me. Then she was all quite just like in my dreams. At least she answered when spoken to, or I might have gotten really freaked out... At the end I had trouble running in track and nearly fainted just from a couple 200 meter sprints. Great day huh?

*Friday 2/15/08* *The Pool Restaurant*

I was walking around a lake when I saw a path to the water. It was quite long, and at the bottom there was the person I dreamt tried to kill me back on 1/30/08. He actually is a threatening looking guy in real life, but he's pretty nice as I've learned now. I'm pretty bad at judging people, at least subconsciously... Anyways, I decided to go down there for no real reason. I felt like I could jump for miles, but I didn't want to embarrass myself in front of all these people that were appearing down there. The area we stood on was actually floating, and as more and more people got on it was sinking. Soon the entire "boat" (that's what people called it) sank and when I swam out I was in a backyard pool. A little kid was riding some sort of mechanical "kick board" which I think you pedaled to move. I got out and my brother was besides me. I discovered that this was actually a restaurant. The owner had returned from a vacation and was talking about how the food the guy he hired was bad for the kids. He said he usually just made them pizza. 

I somehow changed the title of the restaurant by the means of a nearby computer. The sign above it changed as well. After that pointless action, my brother and I both got into the water. Don't ask me why, but we pretended to be Africans that were swimming to Antarctica. When we got to the end of the pool we discovered an elevated area with snow on it. It wasn't cold at all, so my brother and I played on it. Another man came there. The owner wanted him to say how the "artifact" made him feel. As an answer, the man cuts off one of his fingernails. 

I went to tell my sister about the snow. She told me that it was fake. I knew it was real moments before, but I picked it up and now it was composed of beads of foam. "Thanks a lot," I told her, "you just ruined my dream." I was actually annoyed that the snow was now made of beads since it ruined the whole beauty (if you can call it that) of the dream I was having. Oddly, I didn't consciously realize that I was dreaming. It is very difficult to explain, since it seems like I really knew but... I didn't. After that I decide to cut my fingernails. I start with my left thumb. I cut off over half the nail. I was slightly alarmed and changed to the right thumb. This time somehow the entire nail got loose and was only held by a flap of skin at the end. My dad started to tear it off, ignoring my pleas to stop. It actually *hurt* a good deal. Eventually he tore the whole nail off, and the top layer of my skin sort of bubbled up so that I could look through my hand sideways and see the lower layers. Disturbed, I went to get a band aid. I got to a cupboard. Opening it I found hundreds of boxes of band aids, and one box of Slim Jims. My mission now forgotten, I grabbed two Slim Jims (with a healed hand I suppose) and started to open the package before the alarm rang. 

*Ferry to Canada* 

This one is almost a dream fragment, but not quite. My family was on a ferry which somehow was going to Canada. I saw an unearthly mountain in the distance. It was extremely thin, but very tall. I went to get a camera to take a picture. I found myself in a snowy area. A camera was in the snow. Somehow I knew it was my uncles. In fact, my uncle was right behind me. I picked it up, and saw that it was 11.4 megapixels. I was pretty impressed, and when I looked back it says "upscales to 100 MegaPixels!" I don't really know what that was supposed to mean. I woke up now, really annoyed because I knew this dream was at least 30 minutes long, but I only remembered 5.

----------


## Yosemine

Hmmm... still having trouble with my recall. I remember one dream, and a couple fragments. It's annoying because these were really long (like over 40 minutes) dreams that I just *know* were interesting. The one I remember is also pretty long, but sort of dull. 

*Saturday 2/16/08* *The Carnival-Classroom*

I was in a room playing a carnival game. You had to throw plastic tubes into a basket that the tube would only fit into one way, so you had to get both the spin and throw just right. I remembered winning it (in fact I do think earlier in the dream I did and that this isn't just a false memory) but this time all of them missed. For no reason I ran and slid on the tile floor. Somehow I got into a "classroom." At least, I knew it as a classroom. It looked exactly the same but my English teacher was there. I apparently had come in to get help with an assignment. I saw a Knex roller coaster and ask the teacher what the maximum Gs it experiences are. She opened a book and showed me what she considered detailed drawings of the roller coaster. They were supposed to be the top, side and front views but I only saw scribbles. She flipped through the book and showed me all these word searches and other "fun" activities. When she closed it I saw my name written on a Post-It note and guessed this was for our scheduled meeting. I started talking with her, until I realized it was a little weird that I'd be talking to my teacher just like she was my friend. She acted like one of my friends would too. I shrugged it off. I heard someone mimicking my science teacher behind me. I looked around and saw both a kid I know and the teacher. The teacher pointed to a random girl and told me "she really likes you you know." OK then. 

I got a partner to work on a project. He is a person in my English class that is also doing sprints in track like me. I basically let him do all the work; something I don't do in real life. _Usually it's the opposite actually..._ He had drawn a picture that looked like the diagrams we see in Geography which shows the parts of the city such as the urban core, urban fringe, rural fringe etc. In my dream this was a drawing of a roller coaster. I looked away, and when I looked back one of my sister's friends was doing the work instead. I told her I was going to get a snack. In my dreams I felt like I was doing a lot of work just standing around... I came out of the room and ended up in my house. It was like I was coming out of my sister's room. I went to get some yogurt. I found the drinkable kind and opened it. It was really thick, but I drank it anyways. The yogurt was disgusting so I threw it out. I went back and noticed two more large jugs of this. I "remembered" that this was a special kind of yogurt that played music when you shook it. Yes, the actual yogurt made the sound. I shook one and it started to play the music you hear when you get the hammer in Super Smash Bros. I did it a few more times since I thought it was pretty cool. Unfortunately the alarm woke me up to go to track practice...

*Dream Fragments*

Fragment 1: I was at some sort of mall. I went to a store. A lot of girls I don't know, and one I do filed out. 

Fragment 2: I left a house that we don't really have to go on a walk. All I remember is coming back and noticing it was now on the opposite side of the street and going in. Something was flying in there (I think) and it reminds me of a dream I had a while ago. I'm not sure if the end is accurate, since I'm starting to remember many, many similar dreams I have forgotten about.

----------


## Yosemine

I had another "Night of Fragments" but I can't remember most of them. I was too lazy to record them also because I was waking up every 10 minutes. Guess I was just excited for my birthday today. 

*Sunday 2/17/08* *Dream Interpretation*

I was in an apartment with two other people. They told me I needed to find an interpretation for a dream that was either "red" or "worse." I went into the elevator and started down. I wanted to make sure I had the correct words, so I went back up to verify it. After that, I went back down and outside to look for a way to find out what they would mean. I found a place that seems to have been some sort of racing track for cars. It had a computer titled "LaBerge" which I took to be some sort of super-database about lucid dreaming. I figured it must have something about dream interpretation somewhere. Someone else was on though, and I didn't want to wait. Somehow I ended up looking for a visual representation of those words. I found a red plastic mat and decided it was good enough. I tore off a little bit of it, and put it in my mouth... It tasted like a fruit roll up. I went back to the apartment and saw the guy. He told me I should become lucid before an alarm woke me up. Then he went to have "lucid sex" as he told me. I was trying to understand what was happening. I wasn't lucid, but I knew I should be... which also means in the back of my mind I knew I was dreaming. The dream faded, and when I finally reached "lucidity" I was already "awake" (false awakening." I wanted to DEILD my way back into the dream. I was on my back, and so I waited and somehow I felt like I flipped over onto my stomach. I was about to get back into that dream, but then I moved in real life and the light from the sun woke me up for real.  

*Dream Fragments*

Fragment 1: There was a fire on the ground. I knew if I stepped on it I'd fly high into the air. I needed to get a flying bicycle to go on, so I went into a bicycle shop. 

Fragment 2: I was watching a movie. A sign was always in the way. Someone removed it and I was happy.

----------


## Yosemine

Once again, bad recall, but what I remember was pretty interesting. 

*Monday 2/18/08* *The Google Maps Cheese Factory*

I was looking on Google Maps at major cities. They were indicated on the map with a little crown. I got to a world view (which looked mostly normal) and found the city of Hong Kong (indicated by just "Kong") on the map. I zoomed in and saw a little representation of it in 3D. Hong Kong appeared to be a small city with a lot of roller coasters... I went traveled on to the outskirts, and I heard my dad say he grew up here. _My dad grew up in Israel._ Eventually I got to an area which was shown in computer graphics, but I seemed to be in the scene now. From the top view there were mounds of white powdery stuff. Upon closer inspection it was flour. There were hundreds of sort of cartoon-like human skulls and people were putting flour on them. I understood them to be making bread with the skull being a cast for the shape. I somehow got to a cheese factory. They talked to me about a cheese taster named Max who was traveling the world. There was a hanging block of cheese. I took a little. It was just OK, and it tasted like the cheap Gouda cheese you buy in supermarkets. My parents seemed to think it was amazing though. 

*Those Murderous Pigeons*

What a random dream. It is kind of a fragment, but I'll let it be a dream. I started off looking out the window over my mom's computer. I saw a pigeon coming towards me at an extremely fast velocity. It seemed like it it was trying to kill me! I ducked instinctively and heard a loud splat as it hit the window. I looked up. At first only a little bit of white goo was there. I looked away. When I looked back, I saw a glob of (still living) white junk with two eyes and a beak. It was slowly moving to the left... Somehow it got into the house. There was a crater on the wall as if it had hit inside. My brother picked it up. He went to show my dad. I think they were going to cook it and eat it...

----------


## Yosemine

It seems like my "bad recall" is becoming "normal recall." I don't know what caused this...

*2/19/08* *Terrorists*

This dream started off normal enough. I was in a classroom, and a lady came in and told me that my CSF application was rejected because it was written on a transparency film. They showed me the sheet, and I actually had written on it. Soon after that I was sitting near a computer and went to Dream Views. It looked exactly the same, except there was this huge religion debate going on. My friend was sitting next to me, and we talked about that for a little bit... After that I somehow got to Israel. _My relatives live in Israel._Now, I'm not one of those people that thinks that Israel is a place with really extreme violence, but in my dream there was a terrorist that I saw through a store window with a large box. I knew that it was a bomb. The guy was about to blow himself up in the store. There was an explosion and the center of the store sunk down and nearly collapsed. I somehow got up to a balcony that had been on the store. A snake (it was a person in my dream) was stuck between some what seemed to be a crack in a support which had fallen down. He was asking for his father and died. 

It seems like now someone came after me. My math teacher (yes, my math teacher) ran out and beat the guy up...really bad. I nearly got lucid just then, but the dream got a hold on me once more. I got captured, and I was ordered to go to a certain area they called "U-1" (don't quote me on that though) under the threat of death. I saw lots of letters and numbers on various shacks, so I guessed that "U-1" was one also. I found "U-1." A kid told me this was where he was supposed to go. I looked back up and I think it was now "A-1." I saw "U-1" to my right. It was a barrel. A woman came up and poured some apple cider for me from it, and told me this was all I was getting today. It seemed as though they were going to leave us here until we were either killed off purposefully, or just died of starvation. I was told to go into one of the shacks. Oddly enough, there was a computer there with an internet connection... I tried to find out where I was. I found a thread on a website about it; apparently they scared you for there own fun... by "haunting" you in the dark with chicken costumes. I naturally woke up now just about 30 seconds before my alarm.

----------


## Yosemine

I've had lots of homework lately with literally no time to write in here. I've tried to, but yesterday I didn't make it, so I'm going to record two nights worth of dreams. Last night I had two bad lucid dreams, but I recognized some simple dreamsigns so I'm good. 

*Wednesday 2/20/08* *The Flying Hockey Stick*

I have mostly forgotten this dream, so I only have a few details from the journal. I was at school, and my friend typed out some really long thing to me and searched it up on Google. After that we both went to a table full of food, and I smelled the steak. I got to track and for some reason we were playing baseball, and my position was actually behind the backstop. The ball (a tennis ball no less) flew by me and I tried to catch it but there was a big delay in the movement. I got it and threw it to someone. It was a bad throw, but the ball magically curved to the person I threw it to in flight. I thought about this for a little bit but decided I must have put a little spin onto it. Someone swung a hockey stick (being used as a bat) and it started to spin and fly in the air. I started to laugh as it cruised around the field, and I think I laughed in real life since it hurt and I woke up. 

*Thursday 2/21/08* *False Half-Awakening*

I was running in track, but I was having some trouble running. I realized I was dreaming. I had a false awakening now, and I saw a chair moving around my room. I thought I was in a stage where I was half awake and half asleep. I watched the chair slide around, and looked into the open closet. _The closet was closed in real life. That's how I know this was a false awakening._ I'm kind of afraid of it, so I envisioned something scary in it to show myself that it wouldn't be too bad. I saw a gaping open mouth. It scared me a little, but I was able to convince myself it wasn't real. I still thought I was half-awake (is this somewhat lucid)? I "fell asleep" and saw some anime which I don't remember. I got another false awakening but also got lucid. I was paralyzed. I kept hearing my dad trying to convince me I was awake. I somehow typed out a message into the air.

*Unstable Lucidity*

I started off on a roller coaster with a loop. I pretended to sleep on it for fun. After that I got onto another roller coaster called "Viper." It had five loops. I "remembered" that the first loop Viper had caused many people to pass out. The track went around it though, and we somehow skipped the loop. It went into what was described by others as a "freefall." It was quite realistic. I got to English class somehow and found that I had a yearbook. I opened it and found my picture taken on a bleacher. I had a memory of the picture being taken, which probably really happened earlier in the dream. The class was using an RC plane simulator, and we were supposed to describe the handling on the plane. I told a kid you can just look at the programming or something. Amazingly, this simple dreamsign soon got me lucid. I got into the house I lived in Seattle and went down to ask my mom if I was dreaming. She told me I was not, but I didn't believe her and was now completely sure. My vision began to fade. I concentrated on my mom's nose, but soon everything was gone. 

Somehow I got to our school track and I was thinking about the dream I had "last night." I remembered how mud can pile up on your shoes. Sure enough, mud began to pile up until soon I had a foot of mud under them. I found it difficult to walk, and woke up for real.

----------


## Yosemine

My recall is so bad now it isn't even funny. Only two dreams last night... from a 10 hour sleep!

*Sunday 2/24/08* *Canamexico*

At first I was in a place that I knew as Canada. I must have been in a city because there were tall buildings all around me. I may be confusing this with a real memory actually... Anyways, somehow we got to a small area which I understood to be a "Mexican" place. In truth it was more like that one area in Knott's Berry Farm. At night, I touched a box or something like that. Somehow the night passed and it was morning. I talked to my sister about touching this "box." I forget what it was called. My mom said we were going to the airport soon. I knew we were going to Israel. 

*Cytokinisesy*

I was at a swimming pool. There was a poem that I had to decode or something. Upon thinking of this poem I got a quick flash of a memory that I received it from a girl in a classroom, though I can't vouch for the accuracy of that. Afterwards, my mom came out of the pool, and we went into a strip that separated two different pools from each other. She saw a bag full of rubber bands and asked me if they were good for my plane, but I said they weren't. She didn't understand why. _In real life I need a 3/32" rubber strip for a plane I made for Science Olympiad, but I have no idea where to get it in time for the competition..._ I got into a gym, and I was holding some plane which had not yet been covered. A man told me it was made very well. Later, when I looked back at it, I saw that it had some markings. I decided the reason was so that I could cook food and put it on the plane... I went outside. There was something I needed. It was a box again. I touched it, but it was wet and sticky with green paint. I decided to wait until the next day so that it could dry. I saw some pancakes and ate one. My sister said they were through "cytokinisesy." Apparently, you just eat some food and chant "cytokinisesy" and it would warp out of your stomach and come back together perfectly on the plate. This way you could just eat it as much as you want and never get full or fat. Obviously if you did it too much you'd starve to death. I kept doing this, but soon the bread I was "cytokinising" became sour and I stopped.

----------


## Yosemine

Ho hum. It seems my once good recall is gone. I only remember one dream from last night too. 

*Monday 2/25/08* *The Most Boring Dream Ever*

Just what the title implies. In the beginning it was lunchtime at school, but I couldn't find any of my friends so I just stood and waited for the bell to ring. A guy I know came up to me and told me to imagine rubbing seaweed in my butt and how painful that would be. Great. He said the same thing about a sharp metal sheet. I told him the seaweed sounded worse. After that I walked over to class. I missed it, and saw that I had gone to room 705. In my dream I needed to get to 702. No problem, I just walked back a little bit. Rooms were numbered logically, even though they weren't in the same arrangement in real life. I sat down to class, and the teacher said we'd have a sub tomorrow since she had to give a speech about a book she was reading or something. I caught a glimpse of it and saw that the font size inside was huge.

----------


## Yosemine

My recall still isn't too great, but I get an interesting feeling thinking about my second dream last night. I was very aware (though not lucid) so the memory seems as if I was doing everything in real life even though many parts don't make sense. 

*Tuesday 2/26/08* *Melting Snow*

This dream is a bit hazy. I started off in my kitchen and looked outside the glass door. The backyard was full of snow! I went out. It was only about 1/4 of an inch deep. I was in a t-shirt and realized it wasn't actually cold. I thought this was odd, but I saw my breath condensing and soon forgot about it. A machine was letting out warm air. No! It was going to heat the atmosphere and melt all the snow! (I seriously thought that). I wanted to turn it off, but when I got it instead I personally melted all the snow in my backyard. I wondered why I did it, but just shrugged it off again. Somehow I got into our car. My mom was driving (from the second row it seems) and telling me that all the dreams I've been having about snow mean something. _I've had a few recent fragments where all I remember is snow._

*Illogical Logic*

Yes, the title doesn't make sense. I needed a filler. You all know I suck at titles. Anyways, I started off at what seems to have been a club of some sort. I saw some guys from my school that I wouldn't exactly consider the nicest of people... They were talking, but soon they all started swearing at each other and soon enough they were fighting. I half-ran half-walked over to my dad and walked away with him. We got to a tunnel. It was pitch black. I couldn't find my way back. My dad told me something about looking to the sides. I did, and found that a piece of paper dropped on to a drawer which automatically rolled out. By moving this paper to another drawer I could move myself (I was hanging by my pants belt. Thank God I didn't have a realistic feeling...) I wondered what would happen if the drawer failed to open... but no. That couldn't happen. Eventually the paper became a lock. The lock bounced off one of the drawers onto the ground. Now what? Only one choice: undo my pants. So I did, in front of a few people. The funny part was they didn't care in the slightest. 

When I got down I felt *extremely full.* My stomach was popping out like 5 inches more than normal. My brother and sister came and they were like that also. I figured we must have all gone to a restaurant and well... pigged out. A lot. A ridiculous amount. Somehow I got to a track, and the school track coach was there. He told me to run two 100 meters and one 200 meter. That sounded easy enough; I wasn't full anymore. I tried to run, but it was very difficult. I was getting very annoyed when I ended up in my house the next day. It was morning but I wasn't hungry. I remembered the huge meal I must have eaten the day before. I suddenly had to take a crap... so I did. I sat for like 5 minutes of wasted dream time on a toilet dumping a load... After that I got onto my computer, but that's all I can remember.

----------


## Yosemine

Hmmm... I know I had an incredible dream last night. Unfortunately, when I woke up and thought about it I seem to have fallen asleep by accident. Now I only remember the boring dream...

*Thursday 2/28/08* *Surgery at 3:00*

I dreamt I woke up in my bed. There was a projection of a clock on the wall, and I noticed it said it was 3:00. I had just fallen asleep at about 3:00 so I accepted this quickly. My sister came in and told me I have to have surgery. I can't really remember what happened, but I just laid down in bed and enjoyed feeling comfortable. After that the "alarm" rang and I got out of bed to eat cereal. I started to eat some Crispy Rice cereal, and I realized it was as if I didn't have my braces which hurt right now. I kept eating it but I couldn't get full. I remembered the track coach telling us to eat light that day for the track meet, so I stopped and really woke up to my alarm.

----------


## Yosemine

OK, I seriously NEED someone to help me be able to stay in lucid dreams longer. I had one last night, but once again it disappeared in about five seconds. 

*Friday 2/29/08* *Numbers in the Sky* 

This dream was long, but I only remember the end. I was in the house I lived in while in Seattle (this seems to be a common dreamsign) and I was thinking about flying my RC plane. For some reason I was considering launching it in the house and having it go through the roof somehow, and I would control it from my sisters bed. Logic kicked in and I realized that wasn't possible so I went outside to check the winds. As soon as I opened the door rain hit my face. Strange... the sky seemed blue through the window. I looked up but there were lots of very dark storm clouds with accented sides. It looked a lot like an illustration. I turned around and looked up again. There were hundreds of these stars arranged in perfect order. They were dime sized and looked crescent shaped. These things were obviously impossible. I looked back to where the storm clouds were. Now I saw lines of 1's and 0's across the sky. I wanted to memorize them so that I could plug them into one of those text to binary/binary to text translators upon "waking up." That thought just came to me, and I instantly became lucid. "I'm dreaming..." was my first unoriginal statement. I looked around. I made the mistake of deciding I didn't have much time. I instantly jumped to fly. I made a turn, but the dream was fading fast. I yelled "increase clarity now" as I heard someone say might stop that but it was no use, I just woke up. Or did I? It was probably a false awakening, but I didn't check. 

*Round Trip* 

This is a tough one. I remember I started off at home... then I went on a car ride that seemed to last for days... Eventually I was in the car and my best friend from LA was sitting beside me. My mom was driving carelessly and we almost hit other cars and the curb. Eventually we got to "Old Town" (in real life it is a small place that our city grew around with old late 1800 and mid 1900 shops and homes. We got out of the car. I remembered a joke which I found hilarious. I tried to tell it to my friend because I guess it was an inside joke, but I couldn't remember it. For all I know I laughed at nothing. I walked down the sidewalk; apparently I was getting something. A man stopped me guessed my age. He said it was the "guess age" game. He guessed 14 at first. I'm still adjusting to being 15 instead of 14. Then I said he made a mistake, and that he meant 15 when I realized he was wrong after a few moments. I "won." Apparently if *he* guessed your age correctly *you* got a prize. I thought this was really weird. I guess my subconscious was feeling generous.  I won an "Etch a Sketch" but you couldn't draw anything. All you could do was move this scoop around inside which would move sand. 

I ended up in a room. I had some candy and I ate it. It tasted "different" than what I "remembered." I don't think the candy actually exists. I looked at the package and it said "now with a strawberry center." That was it... yep it tasted just like that type of candy. I turned around and saw one of my friends eating a Clementine. _Funny what enters your dreams. I didn't dream about my track meet at all, but I did dream about Clementines which was a short discussion topic at school yesterday..._ She was afraid it would splatter on her or something. I ended up back home. My best friend from LA was next to me, and my sister was on the left. There was a ton of popcorn on the ground. I needed to eat it or something. I started to. It tasted alright. My sister was trying to eat the popcorn with a fork which wasn't working. She wanted to be "sanitary" though all she was doing was spread her saliva all around the bowl instead...

----------


## Yosemine

I woke up early yesterday to go to the Science Olympiad regionals so I didn't really have any dreams. Oh... but my team (of two) won first place in Write it Do it! Anyways, last night I had some odd dreams. I got lucid in one, and was able to overtake the fading. 

*Sunday 3/2/08* *Someone, Chlorinate the Pool!*

Short dream. I was working at a swimming pool or something overseeing lots of people swimming. After a while of this, I found myself inside the pool and everyone else out. I looked into the water, and there was algae all around the bottom. Being stupid in dreams, I tasted the water. It didn't have the taste of chlorine, so I figured that was the reason. Another guy came next to me and we both hung on to the edge of the pool. A long worm (which for some reason I decided was a tapeworm living outside the body) was on the side of the pool. The kid next to me ate it, and a girl on the outside of the pool smiled at that.

*Rock Fight to the Death*

It started off normal enough. I was in LA, and we stopped by some place. The outside of it looked like the entrance to the large mini-golf place there. But instead of mini-golf there was now a baseball field. This was kind of depressing for me since I had a few good memories from there. I turned around and saw small holes that I guessed used to be where the holes on the mini-golf courses were. I continued down, and saw lots of snow in a thin but long ditch. I went into it. It wasn't cold or anything. A girl told me to get out before I got beaten up. Apparently people who thought they owned this ditch would try to kill you if they found you in it. For some reason I stayed in the snow. A few people (kids, probably 9-14) came with rocks and started to try to hit us with them. I got out and started to dodge them. A younger kid of about 9 threw a huge rock at me which narrowly missed. I grabbed it. We were now fighting on something like a huge bed mattress, so the rocks were bouncing. I hadn't done anything but self defense until now, but I took the huge rock and tripped the kid down and held it over his head. I didn't want to kill him of course; he was only 8 after all and a person. 

I told him if he kept up the fight I'd drop it on him and let him go. He got up and got a fist sized rock, and said something like: "You think your huge rock is  (I forgot this part), watch what I can do with a medium rock!" He threw it at me, and it bounced narrowly missing my head. I tripped the little kid again and threatened him once more. I just couldn't hurt him. I let him go again. He gathered up his friends and they all chased me. I was running nowhere. Everything was white. I got to a door. The view changed to 3rd person. I had no control. "I" ran out and shut the door just as a rock was hurled at me. I couldn't see this part (my subconscious generally blocks out truly violent moments) but I heard the rock ricochet off the door and a disgusting sound of impact as the rocket hit the kid and he collapsed... I was relived, but still felt a little bad as I literally flew away. Then I saw Bart Simpson shoot a "coffee gun" and realized this was just on TV. The scene zoomed out and I was back to the normal world. 

*Running in ROTC* 

I'm not in ROTC, nor do I want to be, but in this dream I was. I was told to march over somewhere. Instead of marching, our whole group just chatted. Some of us were ordered to do it again. "You know who you are" they told us. Yup, I knew. I ran over since they said to jog back. I just kept jogging. Not sure what happened now. Since this march took about 6 minutes overall, I don't consider this a fragment. 

*Flying to a Cloud*

I was crossing the major road we have here in our town/city. It basically is the backbone of the town (and naturally it is getting filled with traffic). I saw a Baskin-Robins on the left. "I wish I had some money," I thought. I found a quarter which I think was on a tree branch. It looked... a little weird but nothing too different. I started looking for more. I found two more coins I took to be quarters... but something was wrong with them. They were very big. They were shaped like octagons... They were made in 2000 but they didn't look like any quarters I knew... They... weren't real! Of course! I was dreaming. The scene instantly changed and I was on a hillside. I was looking directly at my friends face (also my partner taking the job of the "doer" in Write it Do it where we got first place) but the dream started to fade as usual. "Ridiculous," I thought, "the dream shouldn't be fading." I started to question why the dream would even fade. I guessed I just always believed it would. But it shouldn't. After making this simple connection the dream came back. So that was my problem. I expected the dreams to fade. 

I looked around a little. The dream was still a bit unstable. There were flickers here and there. I figured this would calm in a couple moments and it did. Out loud I said that I would remain in this dream for at least 15 minutes to increase my confidence. OK... well... hmm... I could fly as usual I guessed. I hopped up and went into a great and well controlled flight. As soon as I got past the hill, I looked below and found I was about 2000 feet above a small town. Each building was surrounded by green from trees, grass, and small plants. It was very pretty. I turned left. "So this is what some people meant when they said a lucid dream could be the best moment of their lives," I thought. It made me really happy. Unfortunately I lost a minute or so of the dream upon waking, but I had gotten down to the town and I was walking (still lucid) with a couple young girls. I remembered the task for February, and decided to try it even though it was March. I "fell" into some underground chamber. I saw another young girl and decided to ask her for something I didn't know about myself. Before I could, she asked if I had seen her pony. Err... rather than get too tied up in a plot to find a pony I left and continued down this underground tunnel. I got above ground again, but I got stuck inside a brick wall! Don't ask me how, I just did!

The view switched to third person. I could see "my" leg stuck in one side of the wall. I had somehow become a female? Whatever, I needed to get out of this wall. Maybe... someone was on the other side and he was going to blow it up. That thought didn't work. My floating but still stuck self looked to the left. Some guy (a bad guy I thought) was also stuck in the wall but he had an enormous hammer. That was my ticket out of here. The guy needed to smash the hammer into the wall since his arms were through and he could move his elbows. "I" got shot in the leg. Of course, being a dream and not even in "my" body I didn't feel a thing. The guy with the hammer started to smash it. It felt like I was controlling it in a way. He finally broke it and "I" fell onto the sidewalk below and came back into "my" body. But I was a girl. Hmm, whatever. I sort of reached in and removed the bullet, just to be on the safe side so that I didn't have to think it would slow me down or something. My science teacher as on the left, and I was facing a building. I wanted to fly back over the town. As I jumped to fly, she began to chant "Girls! Girls! Girls" and then "666, 666, 666!" Err... alright then. Some people below told her not to say that and they started to ask each other of the origin. For some reason I thought "Swedish" so of course someone below yelled that out. I looked it up and I was really wrong though. Soon enough I was back to normal and a guy again.  

I continued to fly. I took off my jacket and felt cooled off. I thought it would be fun to parachute with my jacket. Anything was possible over all. I convinced myself I couldn't fly. I tried, but fell just as I wanted. I was going down very fast and when I used my jacket I stopped instantly. Pretty fun I thought. I looked up at the sky. It actually looked normal. I could see the moon. I thought it would be very fun to fly to it. But... that was too ambitious for right now. I saw a cloud, and decided to fly there instead. I took off and kept going up and up. The cloud kept getting closer. The dream was fading. I looked down to regain my senses. OK, a little more. It all faded to black, and I woke up.

----------


## Yosemine

I have a few fragments from last night. They were pretty vivid.

*Monday 3/3/08* *Dream Fragments*

Fragment 1: I was in school in an unfamiliar math classroom. My math teacher was there and she handed back an essay I had written (for 9th grade math?). She said it was "much more organized than last time." I got the grade of only 7/10. When I asked why, she just told me I didn't follow the correct structure for the headings, and I looked at the back page and saw that I had completely messed that up. 

Fragment 2: First (this may be a false memory) there were these two old ladies at my house. I was being kind of hyper. The next day we all went to IHOP. The next day I was at school, and my 8th grade Algebra I teacher told me those two were her sisters, and that I was acting "seriously stupid" or something according to them. I confronted them and...gees I just don't remember. 

Fragment 3: I was in a car driving on a road that my dad took me on with his motorcycle. The sky was red. We had to stop because a man was in the middle of the road calling himself on the cellphone...

Fragment 4: For some reason there was a *Science Olympiad* competition about who could throw *rocks* furthest from a hill. The rocks acted pretty realistically, but the wind curved them much more than they should have.

----------


## Yosemine

Yesterday I had like, this epic dream, but I accidentally fell asleep before recording it and forgot just about all of it. Last night I had two dreams and one fragment. One dream was very long, but because it kept a similar theme all the way till the end I can't recall detailed moments of it since they all kind of blend into each other. 

*Wednesday 3/5/08* *Lunar Eclipse*

Great dream. I was outside my house and it was night. I happened to look up into the sky. Just above tree level was the moon but it was three times bigger than usual. I looked away then looked back. It was enormous. Something started to happen... the bottom was vanishing. It was an eclipse! My glasses were dirty. I took them off quickly and tried to wipe the dirt but it wouldn't go away. I looked at the moon (now blurry, but not nearly as much as it would be in real life) which was slowly being eaten from the bottom up. By the time I got my glasses clean the moon had vanished. For some reason I threw my glasses up into the air. When they landed I found I had given them a huge chip in the plastic. For some reason I didn't care. I heard some announcer speaking. He said something like: "Look up folks, the moon isn't going to get this bright for a few more years!" I looked up, and the moon was glowing like the sun, though the rest of the world remained pitch black. The glowing began to subside, and it appears that the dream ended. 

*Bus Ride*

I was in a yellow school bus. There were a lot of people in it. We just were driving along _(just had a flashback to an earlier dream. After a long time dreams seem so... magical)_ and one girl went out of the bus while it was still moving and ran in front of it. She darted to the left, but I wondered why someone would do that. We got to an elementary school. Some kids got dropped off. "There are 5th graders in here!?" I blurted out for no real reason. Somehow the bus widened. I was supposed to make something on the computer, but the alarm rang. (The events here were spaced out so this dream was like 30 minutes long). 

*Dream Fragment: The Wooden Floating Bridge*

I was on a floating bridge which seemed to span on for miles. The top looked a lot like the golden gate, but the bottom was made out of the wood you see at piers. Kind of odd for a major bridge I thought... I walked down. Someone was managing to rock the bridge back and forth. I saw a kid with three legs.

Edit: I realize after reading this that people could think the bridge was floating in the air. It was actually floating over water. Sorry about that.

----------


## Yosemine

My dreams from last night are a little hazy. The second one took place after I accidentally fell asleep after the alarm rang. I have got to stop doing that...

*Thursday 3/6/08* *Doused in a Red "Cleaning" Solution*

I started off back in Seattle. I was on the small hill (which dips down) and there was a bus. It seems that I was looking for something. It also seems that nobody was in the bus except for a crazy doctor... I continued on and saw some Marines. Of course. I was going to join the Marines (where the hell did that come from)? A car pulled up. It was my mom. I got inside. We went through the tunnel that would lead to a bridge in real life. Instead, we got to a "swear bridge." Depending on how much you swore, it would retract either one bridge or the other. I think we went on the "nonswearing" bridge. It curved in an "S" shape. We somehow got to a room. I was instructed to look up into a machine or something. The guy there started to squirt out a red solution from his mouth and covered me with it. It reminded me of the nasty stuff dentists use to clean your teeth. It took me a little bit of time, but I realized he was squirting it out of his mouth. I asked him about cleaning it. My mom got mad at him for doing so. For some reason I started to defend him and then woke up. 

*RC Plane Flying*

I was in Seattle again. I was on top of that same "dip" but there was a field. I threw my RC plane into the air and started to fly. I was gaining altitude fast, and then the plane vanished behind something. I couldn't see it now that I think about it, I just thought of it as behind something. I played with the control stick, somehow knowing where the plane was before bringing it back. The wind was picking up (first time I've ever felt the wind in a nonlucid dream). I guess I landed. A car pulled in and the man inside started talking to a girl outside about something unimportant (I don't remember anymore) in a voice that sounded suspicious. I backed away slowly not wanting to get involved.

----------


## Yosemine

I had some pretty nice dreams but they were all lost from the alarm, including a lucid dream...

*Friday 3/7/08* *Helicopter Bombing*

I was at school watching a helicopter fly. I think I saluted it or something. Some guy yelled out "Why are you saluting it when its going to bomb the school?!?" Bomb the school? I ran under one of the lunch tables (as if that would help) but it had the chain link with the holes. It wouldn't help at all. I went to the undercover area instead. I knew it wouldn't save me, but at least I could feel a little better. I cried a little (automatically really, I didn't feel any strong emotions during this dream) and I saw my friend crying too. I can't remember anything, except that we were at a swimming pool. My friend (on the swim team) was also there. Once again, I can't remember a thing except being back at home talking to my best friend from LA. My other friend walked to us. What is she doing here? I thought. 

*The Amusement Park*

This dream was very long, but I forgot most of it. I was in some sort of amusement park. I was watching some people doing something (very clear I know). I was looking through "wide screen" binoculars. I got back home and asked my mom to go back. She said we could. I went back there, and asked the people if I could get in because I had a stamp on my hand. They wanted me to attach the "Feather that came with it." My mom had it, but I think the alarm woke me up. 

*Dream Fragment: Don't Trust DC's*

I was talking to a man. I thought to myself about whether or not I was dreaming. I knew I was in an instant. I asked the man "Am I dreaming." "No," he said. "Yes I am." "No you aren't." I could feel myself losing lucidity. It was as if part of me didn't want to accept this fact. I don't know what happened now. I probably switched scenes and lost lucidity.

----------


## Yosemine

Amazing. The first dream was extremely vivid... the second one seemed to last for days. I think the second may have been two combined dreams. I even got some lucidity briefly. I did so much in just two dreams. Once again, amazing to me. 

*Saturday 3/8/08* *Pink Spikes*

I was in a shoe store and for some reason I was buying new spikes for track. They were an unreal (literally) combination of colors which sort of changed when you moved it from side to side with a lovely but not overdone shine. They were also cheap, so I bought them. Night passed, and I woke up and got out eager to test out the spikes. I looked at them, but now they were pink. I can't run with pink shoes! The scene changed and I was at school running with my normal spikes. They worked "just like in real life." It was interesting the way I thought this in the dream too; as if I was aware I was dreaming. After that I saw something with George Bush on it. I "remembered" he came to our school to give a speech. (Why)? I went to see him. He was fighting back against some people who called him racist because apparently he had done something "racist" against Obama. He was even campaigning again. I don't know why I didn't catch that. Bush showed everyone the poster he made that caused him to be labeled racist. It looked fine to me. 

After that Bush went into our gym. There were mats stacked up into stairs at least 30 feet high. He ran on them wearing spikes, leaving holes in the mats. He didn't even care about them. Now we were supposed to make an American flag out of sheets. They were very silky and we had to tear them up for some reason. At first we were tearing them one by one when I realized we might as well just lay the whole sheet down. I wondered why I would do something so illogical. A guy came up to me and said I needed to verify my AP classes for next year. Instead, he gave me a paper with two questions about my parents. One was about us being either rich, middle class, or poor, but I forget the second. I wrote (normally) about how I'd consider us middle class and some other stuff. The only weird part was my writing looked too perfect. It was coming out nice and rounded, almost like computer text. I thought about this a little. If I didn't wake up in a couple seconds I probably would have become lucid. 

*Living in a Dream*

I was very aware in this dream, even though I was swept along with it. That made it even more fun. At first I seemed to be at the snack bar in a movie theater. I saw my friend that left the school. I told him that his email and phone number he gave me didn't work, and that I would give him my email. _I'm ashamed to admit that in real life I nearly forgot about him by now._ A guy there took me to see a "cool calculator." It was one of those calculators they put onto a computer and it was projected on a huge HD TV. The resolution was impossible; we were only a few feet away yet it looked like an ordinary computer screen. The man and his daughter demonstrated a computer program meant to make video games get better graphics. This, of course, made no sense, but I saw them do it. It was a video of flying through the woods and over water as if you were a small bird. You could move the mouse. There was a single red button that showed up at one point during the flight, and if you clicked it would update the graphics to the computer game you wanted. I thought it was weird that you had to watch this whole thing up to the button to change the graphics instead of just pressing it to begin with.

I walked out of the place. I realized the true purpose of where I was; it would record you humming while you slept. See, there were three stages. The first was just in bed closing your eyes, the second was in HI, and the third was during a dream. Three different people would hum during one of these three stages and the hums would be combined into three parts to make music. Just then a blind man riding a bicycle came out. I accepted this and told him which direction to turn... but wait... how would he know how much to turn!?! Of course he tumbled over because he got off the sidewalk into the grass. I ran over to him, feeling fairly concerned seeing as this was a dream and my emotions are usually dulled during them. He got up, turned his head and let out a disgustingly loud and high pitched crack the originated from his neck. I turned away cringing. When I looked back he was the schools track sprinting coach, but he was still blind. Since when was he blind? I let that go. We all lined up for some run. We asked him how long he had been running, and the coach answered something like 11 years. That wasn't really that long if he was about 40. 

Instead of running the race, time skipped ahead to after all the races. We had won. The team ran together and celebrated. I jumped up and spun... one, two, three times before hitting the ground. "Just like a dream," I thought. Something weird happened now. My vision faded and I was aware that everything I had done before was just a dream. I started to see stacking blocks. HI? I don't know. I lost consciousness but then woke back up, seemingly back in the dream with a completely different plot and scene, but still aware of what had happened. I wasn't lucid. It was dark and I was outside. I had a sleeping bag. It was about to rain or something. I went inside and slept. I got a false awakening. Somehow I got lucid here. It looked so real. Ugh, I couldn't move my legs. I tried to roll out through the wall to get outside. No such luck. I touched my nose, reminding myself that it was not real, but that it was "real" enough so that I didn't have to wake up. My vision was flickering simulating a crappy TV. I think I gave up and decided to "sleep" back into a normal dream.  And I got back to where I started. 

I got out of my sleeping bag. I was in what seemed to be a square of undeveloped dirt with some desert shrub. It was fenced all around. I walked out of the square, and got a sheet of paper. When I walked back inside I saw that a plastic bin cover had droplets of water on the top. So it did rain last night. Last night? "Hehe, last night I dreamt I woke up." I thought. So it was definitely a false awakening if I "woke up" in my bed. I was sleeping in a sleeping bag. A man was at a table with soap. I went there. He wanted me to make my hand seem like a mouth and put foam all over it using the soap. I did that and practiced. "Got it." I said when I was finished. The man told me I was smart. He pointed to a guy in the background which was throwing and catching something, and told me he was "not smart." Just then a garbage truck came and took a dumpster away. No! That thing has presents in it! I remembered this and my mom came in the car. She picked me up. We wanted to get the presents back. 

The truck had a sign on it that said "Now Happy Holidays! $30." We couldn't catch it. Maybe next year. We seem to have been trying to get these presents back for two years already. We got back to our old house. We were in the backyard walking by the playhouse (or shed) that was there. I saw an enormous food chain drawn out. It had like 300 steps. It didn't occur to me that food chains don't work this way at all. But then again I remembered this was constructed by a two year old. We walked for a while. Wait? Why was this "playhouse" so long? In real life it wasn't too big. As soon as I thought this we got to the end. We entered. It looked like our current house's garage. My mom put something on the shelves and I woke up.

----------


## Yosemine

Yesterday I got Super Smash Bros. Brawl and I was pretty eager to play so I didn't update. Yeah, lame excuse, but it wasn't an amazing dream anyways. 

*Sunday 3/9/08* *Poems*

I started off at school. I was talking to one of my friends that usually doesn't talk much. For some reason I took a bus. My friends were all there. We got to some room. I looked around and found some poems. I started to read them. The grammar was terrible, but they all rhymed and made sense. I can't remember them. One was about a failed relationship and it was very depressing. I woke up, but I had forgotten what the poems read. 

*Monday 3/10/08* *Hovercraft Car and Bicycle Motorcycle*

I started off in school. It was dark when I went out. I "remembered" my mom wanted me to drive home. I went into a car. The keys were on the dashboard. I inserted them and went into reverse automatically. I wanted to go forwards. I moved one of the sticks (not sure if it would have worked in real life though). As soon as I tried to turn, the car started to slip. I got out of it, and tried again. It was as if the car was a hovercraft. I kept trying to turn the dumb thing, but it would only glide around the parking lot and crash into other cars. After that the car became a motorcycle. I sped out of the parking lot, not even looking where I was turning. I almost got run over. After that I got to a street, but the turns weren't ordered right. I just followed the others. To my surprise, the bike handled exactly like my bicycle. It even gave a small wobble when I leaned too much. I got a little faster, but I was having trouble staying in the lanes. Finally I got home and went into the garage. My dad was there. I asked him if cars tended to be slippery during dreams, and he said they were. "Well that explains a lot," I thought (nonlucidly) and then I woke up.

----------


## Yosemine

*Tuesday 3/11/08* 

*Nose Piercing*
I was in English class. I got a paper with 13/15. In real life I may have been slightly disappointed, but in the dream I got furious and tore it up. I somehow got to science class. My friend was next to me, but her nose was pierced with this enormous button thing. What the? Why would she do that? She wasn't the kind to do that... and her parents were very strict. No, this couldn't happen. I looked back. It was still there. I asked her how her parents allowed her to get it. She said something about it not actually being a piercing and being useful for later in the day. I went outside after the bell rang. I found a folder, and inside was a lot of work done by my English classmates. I found mine, which had a note asking to be excused. The teacher wrote something like, "Though yours was the most organized of all packets, I cannot allow you to be excused from this assignment." I saw some people eating hot dogs and went into another classroom. It began to rain very hard. The intercom turned on, and the lady said "If you are poor, come to zero period. If you are poor, come to zero period." What would poor have to do with zero period I wondered. The alarm rang and I woke up. 


*Dream Fragment: 5 Minute Mile*

I was at a track meet but instead of sprints I was doing long distance. After I ran I went to see my mile time. First it was 5:10 and then it changed to 5:00. _In real life my last mile was 5:43, though 6:02 is more typical._

----------


## Yosemine

I've been so tired lately. Last night I had an interesting video game dream which is pretty rare for me. I'm not really sure about the other dreams. They seem like a continuation of the first one, so I'll count them as one. At any rate when I woke up those "three" came to mind first. 

*Thursday 3/13/08* *The Collapsing Tower*

I was on some brownish tower which was round and a circular wall went around it. Basically, it was a building, but since you could look down over the edge which wasn't connected to the walls it was kind of indoor tower. I was collecting something; trophy bases from Super Smash Bros. Brawl I think. I threw one under the tower and it began to collapse. A friend of mine told me it was alright because I could get lots of something (either clocks or coins). The tower collapsed and I found myself controlling myself and some other people from a 3rd person view. It was all flat. I found this area and picked up a huge amount of clocks which seemed to be bonus points. Somehow I got to a place where we were drawing. I don't really remember what anymore. All I know is that my partner drew a face at the top to show what our picture was about... I got back home. I had a piece of paper, and I made it into an airplane shape. I gave it a small toss, and it worked surprisingly well. I thought it would be very unstable. I took it outside holding an Aero Ace RC transmitter. I "powered" on the plane (how did it get a motor)? I let go of it at half throttle and it climbed straight up! It could turn, but just barely. Soon it became one of those circular helicopter things. I used full throttle, but it wasn't any faster than half throttle. My uncle came out and watched me, and I accidentally crashed near a group of people. Strange... these people weren't my neighbors. Hmm, whatever. I decided to walk further away to avoid hitting them.

----------


## Yosemine

Like all my dreams were about track last night due to a track meet, so they all kind of melted together so that I only remember fragments. I did have one lucid dream though. It was interesting in the sense that in the beginning I continued along with the dream. 

*Friday 3/14/08* *Flying away from Practice*

I was at school on the top of the bleachers that overlook the track field. Somehow I just figured out I was in a dream. I went down to the track where we were all going to run a 100 meter sprint. I told all the people there that instead of running, we should all fly to surprise the coach. When the coach gave the signal, they all ran instead, but I flew up into the sky. I looked down at our coach, and he flew up to my level and told me to get back down. I reasoned with him, telling him I was only dreaming and such and that there was no reason for me to practice. He didn't quite buy it, but I flew away before he made "his" mind. I kept going higher and higher. I just couldn't resist the temptation to finally make it into space. I was flapping my arms now. It was as if the atmosphere was flattening. Instead of seeing that half a sphere we are accustomed to I just saw a flat line of blue. Almost out... I kept going up and up until I broke through! For a split second I saw a huge spiral galaxy to my right (spiral galaxies seem to be a common thing for me in dreams) but that galaxy then turned into my window, and everything else formed into my walls and bed. It was the fastest I have ever woken up, but an RC revealed I was (most likely) awake.  





*Dream Fragments*

Fragment 1: Don't ask me where this one came from. And, yes, I am straight. I was in a shower with two other guys. One was from a foreign country, and he was complaining about the construction of American showers which allowed cold air inside. I was in a different compartment in the same shower. I saw a little steak on the side of the shower and actually ate it...

Fragment 2: In track we were running a 2 1/2 lap race. I could actually run pretty fast.

----------


## drmrgrl

wow!

your dreams are so interesting to read  :smiley: 

i didnt read all, but skimmed through quite a bit. i cant wait to read more!

----------


## Yosemine

Thanks, I love comments! Last night I only remember one dream but it was an interesting one. I love the way it felt animated, but it looked real. I also want to write down some older dreams I've had... you know just for fun. I'll add more to that list as I remember them. 

*Saturday 3/15/08* *Miniature Environments*

I was standing on some grass looking at a snow-capped mountain. It wasn't very large; maybe 2,000 feet high tops. I knew it as Mount Fuji in the Philippines, though online I just found that there is a Mount Fuji in Japan. My friend (from the Philippines in real life) was standing next to me, and I asked her if this was "Mount Fucheee." I couldn't pronounce it. "Yeah, Mount Fuji" she told me. Without thinking I took off at tremendous speed and flew all the way to the top. I thought the atmosphere would probably be too thin to breath, even though I wasn't so high up. I stayed up there for only a couple seconds before flying back down. My friend was gone, but I didn't notice. I was now assigned to some sort of quest. I knew I had to go up to a certain place. I walked away and noticed I was walking away from a tiny pond. I saw the kid that I once dreamt tried to beat me up, and then in a later dream he was almost a friend. Now he was part of our "survival team" it seems. He was fishing, and you could see the whole thing flexing as if a fish was hooked. "Pull it out!" I told him, and he did. Sure enough a fish was on it. 

I walked just a few more steps and found myself in a desert environment. Small dust devils were coming around but they looked fake... like that cell shaded animation style. Instead of dust devils however, I thought of them as thermals. They were all decreasing in number and one kid there kept asking for more. I went up some wooden stairs and remembered my "mission." But... I had forgotten the paper which told me what to do! No problem, some other people were there with the paper. I asked one kid there (a track member) if I could use his paper, and I was allowed. It was set up like our mapping quest assignments in geography. I read my question which stated "If you stand at 60 degrees north-east, was is the original color of the paint you see?" Hmmm... OK. I looked down over the edge of the wooden platform I was now standing on and saw a huge compass rose created out of chalk. I found north-east and backed away into a small wooden shack which was my "60 degrees." I looked forwards and saw a few metal poles painted in purple and gold. Purple and gold. Those must be the colors. I went down to where I left. 

Instead of a desert there was now a concrete area with no apparent use. I talked to a teacher there, and I was told my answer was correct. She looked at me and told me that my whole team (two other guys around me I guess; one was riding a bike in circles) was very unique. Unique? Well, I guess lucid dreaming was fairly unique I thought. In fact... why don't I practice that now. Verging on lucidity I suddenly thought, "Are you stupid or something? You're awake, how the hell will you be able to practice lucid dreaming?" My alarm woke me up that moment, so even if I had gotten lucid it wouldn't have mattered.

*Older Dreams*

*Age: 3-4 Category: Scary*

_You must understand something before you read this dream. I was terrified of a small indent in the wall over my bed. I don't know why, but I just was._ I was in my tiny bed holding a toy car. I saw the indent in the wall. Without reason I began to smash it into the wall, and soon the wall crumbled down. I saw the landlord (who really did live next door; it was one of those connected homes) and she shook her finger at me. 

*Age: 4-5 Category: Fun*

I dreamt there was a water pipe leading to our house which would flood the house with water. Soon the pipe let out water and I went swimming indoors!

*Age: 5-6 Category: Fun*

I was at school in our kindergarten playground. I found a wooden stump and stood onto it. Then, as I walked off I was surprised to find I could walk in the air a little! I could not fly, but I found that I could give a little midair jump at the level of the wooden stump. I jumped back and forth from the fence to the wooden stump.

*Age: 6-7 Category: Nightmare*

Scariest dream I ever had. It was because of this dream that I stopped watching the show "Madeline." See, I had a Madeline doll (don't make fun of me please) that I really loved. One night I dreamt that I was in a shopping cart going slowly down on an incline. I was waiting for my mom to take the car through the car wash. My Madeline doll was right in front of me. All of a sudden she started to sort of "glow." It's hard to explain. Then, her lips flew off and they chattered up and down around the cart coming towards me faster and faster... 

*Age: 7-8 Category: Nightmare*

I was in my house and I chanced to look out the window. Wow! The sky was red and I could see some random junk just floating around. Then, I saw a "meteor" coming towards our house at about 50mph. I tried to yell for my mom but only a whisper came out. I tried again and woke up screaming. 

*Ages: 10-11 Category: Lucid dream (six)*

Lucid 1: I was outdoors in the front yard. I looked around and saw we had a small black car. I somehow became lucid. I decided to try to drive the car. I got in and backed right into the grass. "Forget this," I thought and woke myself up (what a waste)!

Lucid 2: I was on some field and I became lucid. I decided that my shoes had rockets on them. By imagining this I was able to fly to about 100 feet high before they quit and I fell back down. 

Lucid 3: I was in my house and became lucid. Everything looked so real. I decided to experiment. I noticed how far I could jump. I ran to the window to see how well my brain did shadows from the tree. Everything was kind of yellow, and the tree's shadows were sharp and jagged. 

Lucid 4: I walked outside and became lucid. I decided to try to fly. I sort of hovered and bobbed upwards before gliding. I think I was satisfied and woke myself up. 

Lucid 5: I was climbing on a slippery rock. I was about to fall off. I realized I must be dreaming. Stupidly (no reality checks; I didn't know about any of this stuff) I jumped down headfirst to the rocks below and woke up. 

Lucid 6: I was in a room with yellow and green tiles that went all around it- even on the walls and ceiling. There was no way out, and I got lucid. I tried to go through the walls but I could not. I tried to wake up but I could not. I saw a knife and killed myself to wake up...

*Age: 12-13 Category: Scary*

This dream was long. I don't remember much of it though. I was indoors in this playing area. I climbed a huge fake rock there. As I neared the top it became slippery. I felt like I was going to fall. My hands got this odd feeling I never got before. _I've felt it ever since when I think of something that may mean falling off of something. In fact, I'm getting it now recounting the dream._ I climbed down. Later I went into some room with lots of ghosts. I wanted to speak with one. 

*Age: 11-12 Category: Nightmare*

One of the most horrible dreams I ever had. I was outside and it was dark. A wind brushed the trees. I cannot emphasize how realistic everything was. All of a sudden, one of the trees had a light shine from it. Then, with a horrible, booming voice I heard something say, "Come here boy!" I got tingly just recording it right now. 

*Age: 11-12 Category: Nightmare*

I was at a park watching someone fly an RC plane. Suddenly a bomber plane came out and dropped a bomb. I ran away, knowing I would probably die. Behind me there was an explosion and smoke filled the air. I ran up a hill. It was difficult to breath with all the smoke. I was going for higher land where the air might still be breathable. I made it to a clear area but the smoke was catching up. It was a dead end. I climbed up some rock. Other people were there. For some reason I then ran into the smoke gasping for breath and got to the bottom, to save someone I presume. I went back up to the rock, and all the people there started to build some structure to keep us safe until later.

----------


## drmrgrl

readng through all your old dreams was interesting! its a clever idea too. i'll try and keep up with your journal! its really fun to read  ::D: 

keep up the awesome dreams!

----------


## Yosemine

Thanks. I've wanted to do it for a while. Last night I had some weird dreams. I actually dreamt in cartoon and accepted it. Unfortunately I can only remember fragments of my dreams. Though it seems long overall I probably remember less than half of both.  

*Sunday 3/16/08* *???*

Why the title? Simply because I have no idea of what was going on. I was in a bed trying to fall asleep. I couldn't fall asleep so I looked at the time and it six-something. Wow! I had been trying to sleep for over an hour. I somehow bought a Mac for $330. "Wait," I thought, "I don't need a Mac." I went outside and found a guy that I could sell the computer to. He gave me back $330 for it. I went back inside and went to some room. There was a box which had many "important" items in it. I was supposed to do something with it. Then I found myself in a graveyard. My sister had somehow opened up a grave. A shriveled up thing that was obviously once human lay inside. Obviously I was terrified and I ran away. Later I came back to close up the grave. I had a magic wand and I tried to close up the grave with a magic spell. I muttered some random words. When that didn't work I joked with my brother about the "Avada Kedavra" curse and nearly killed him in the process. We eventually sort of clicked this plastic thing into place to close up the (actually empty) grave. After that I went back into my room and onto the computer. The blinds were open so I closed them.

*Another Random Dream*

I started off in a gym. I had a toy helicopter which ran on 4 AA batteries. I knew this was pretty much impossible but it flew just fine. In fact, I got this thing to fly for a good five minutes before the battery ran out. After I had done this free-flight and the battery was dead, a kid showed me a cheap transmitter to fly the helicopter with that I had missed. It had a wheel (for steering I guessed) and a small joystick for roll. I didn't notice there wasn't any pitch which was to be expected with roll nor that the transmitter was very shoddily constructed. I do think the focus kind of switched to the boy who gave me the transmitter. Now things get weird...

The boy walked outside, and "I" was sort of floating above him. Everything seemed to be drawn in watercolor at that point. The boy got to an older man and I knew this must be a computer game and the older man would help the boy find his way around. The man led the boy to some building which the boy was supposed to go inside. Instead the boy (now somehow Calvin from Calvin and Hobbes) asked for a ride in the flying machine that some other authority figure was on. Everything was drawn in cartoon now. This other guy let him on. After a 12 hour flight (I heard someone actually say "12 hours later") they landed on an island with a fire on it. Yet another guy was down there who claimed that his house had been destroyed or something. The man that flew with "Calvin" suddenly claimed that "Calvin" was an idiot. Everything faded to black and we could that "Calvin" had become a kid that looked more like the Super Smash Bros. Brawl version of Lucas. His eyes shown with hate. Then, behind them appeared an enormous yellow whale! "Lucas" got eaten by the whale, but when he escaped he became Homer Simpson... 

A fight ensued. All these cartoon animals started to battle each other. A huge pig came out from the water and started to eat Homer. He was trying to escape, and the pig chomping him removed his spine. This allowed homer to escape. He came out as a huge bear with his head half off. He ran into the water to try to get his head to actually fall off. After tearing off a few layers (including a dinosaur layer) he was Homer again...

----------


## Burned up

Pleased to have found your DJ Yossemine.  Your childhood dreams make good reading too.  I know what you mean about being afraid of a crack in the wall.  I remember being not so much afraid but rather disgusted by a light brown crayon in my colouring box when I was young.

I really must commit my ancient dreams to print too.  They're mainly nightmares too.

Oh, and careful with the Avada Kadavera curse - there's no way back from that one  :smiley:

----------


## Yosemine

Hehe, yeah. That curse is a real killer... (crappy joke). Anyways, last night I remember being in four dreams, but I only remember two of them. I can only remember fragments of the first one. 

*Spongebob vs. Squidward*

This was a 10 minute dream I had after my alarm rang and I fell back to sleep. These dreams are usually the most vivid, and this was no exception. I was watching TV, but as usual it filled up my entire field of view. I saw Spongebob in his bed thinking about how he would fight Squidward the next morning. This ninja came into the room and offered to teach him how to fight. They practiced all night long. I kind of entered the scene and went downstairs and ate a few grapes before I was just watching TV again. It was daytime and time for them to fight. Spongebob and Squidward went outside in their front yards. I think the Flying Dutchman's ship came in briefly as well. I said to my brother (which I could not see) "This one is definitely going to win." Win what? They began to fight. Soon they were both jumping out of the windows and both of their hearts stopped; we saw this as images of real hearts beating and then stopping. I thought that was kind of stupid. After a bit more of this I woke up suddenly remembering I had to go to school. 

*Searching for a Science Book*

One of those annoying text based dreams. I was in a library and I needed to find some information. In fact... I was looking for a book. Yes, that's it. A science book. I printed out a lot of information about something. I realized I didn't even know what I had printed out. It was all about lucid dreaming. The last page was titled something like "The Effects of Sex on Lucid Dreaming." Weird. I walked around looking for this book and saw my friend. I showed them the last page from my lucid dreaming stuff. It was about the same I think. I just kept looking for this stupid book and then eventually woke up.

----------


## Yosemine

Ick, terrible recall last night. Ever since my recall went down it never came back to its original level it seems. My dreams though I must say have become many times more vivid (or maybe that part of my recall improved). 

*Tuesday 3/18/08* *Dream Fragments*

Fragment 1: This was a long dream. I only remember being very hopeless, and some man was very mad at me. He called me on the phone to complain about some weird thing I wrote frantically the day earlier from trying to escape from somewhere. Last thing I remember is trying to write down my name in some dirt with a stick sadly, but the stick didn't leave any marks at all. 

Fragment 2: I really play too much Super Smash Bros. now. I dreamt that our entire house was like a SSBB stage, and that we were controlling the characters. I think I was Kirby. 

Fragment 3: First Smash Bros, now Mario Kart? I was literally at the Mario Circuit track. I wondered where the other tracks were... but of course they were at different locations. I watched a race, and then had to save Kirby from something I think...

----------


## Yosemine

Awesome lucid last night. I went to bed with a real mission to get lucid for an experiment right here on Dream Views, so I guess the hope worked. I lost a tiny bit in waking, but other than that the recall of that dream was great. 

*Wednesday 3/19/08* *Lucid Experiments and the Task of the Month* 

(I fell asleep very quickly with the intention of becoming lucid). I started off in the living room. Just a few seconds here and I was lucid. OK... I got to get over these experiments. I began. I was supposed to test how hard it was to do certain tasks. First up for me was writing. I wrote down a sentence without any effort at all. Simple. I seem to have had my dream journal right in front of me, and I recorded down that I had done this task hoping that the text wouldn't change too much. I then read a sentence. I forget it, but I know that it made perfect sense and was very easy to understand. After writing that in my journal I then tried to draw a cube. It was difficult. I made an impossible shape; a flat cube. I have no idea how. I tried to replicate it in real life, but it ended up always working. Odd. I tried the second way I know and got a shaky, but correct cube. After recording that I hummed a little tune. Easy. Recorded it. Finally, (I was supposed to do six tasks and my stupid journal had five entries so I forgot about the "look and understand art" one) I said a "never before said" sentence. It was very easy. In fact... I quite liked the idea of being able to yell as loud as I wanted. I began to yell out some random phrases, and I heard my mom yell at me from upstairs to keep quiet. 

Oh crap... what if I was awake. I'd be in trouble... I did the nose RC. I couldn't breath. "This is silly," I thought, "I know I'm dreaming. I can't let the dream become non-lucid because I thought that the nose RC wasn't working." I pinched really hard, and I was able to breath a tiny bit. Hmmm... well... let's see what's outside then. I walked into my backyard still clutching my journal. Without thinking rocketed up about 30 feet in the air and then began to flap. My journal was making it a bit difficult, but I didn't want to let it go for some reason. I looked down. Incredible! I didn't know I knew so much about how my street looked from above. Whether or not it was a completely accurate depiction it was quite amazing. I decided to stay rather low and not test my limits this time. From nowhere this huge, white, moss covered cross was sticking out of the ground (note: I'm not Christian). I flew just inches above it. I needed a place to let go of this journal. I could feel the air, but the journal was restricting it from one hand and sort of subtracting from the experience. For some reason I just couldn't think of *letting it go*!

I decided to fly over to my school to see how our track looked from above. I actually flew the completely opposite way to school, but I figured I was going in the correct direction in the dream. Instead of a school I got to a bed floating on some clouds. It was my bed. It had my lamp on it. I laid down my dream journal here. It just seemed right. Now I lost something in the recall. I somehow was on a street. My lucidity was a little muddy. This little kid was talking to my brother about failing school. After that, I regained all my awareness and decided to do some aerobatics. I flew up into a loop about 30 feet high. But a problem! I couldn't see the ground! I bumped into it with my head and gave a small bounce. I got up... ouch. It hurt a little. Just a ting. But still, pain! "Guess that means I am indestructible," I said remembering the lucid task. I walked a little laughing because it actually hurt. I realized that this task was not for me since it might result in some more serious pain. 

I decided to attempt the "bring an inanimate object to life" task. I saw an old newspaper thrown in the middle of the street. "Err... live?" I realized I didn't know how this was going to work. I continued on looking for something better to bring to life. In the middle of the street I found a purple couch with wheels. The wheels being a source of motion, I figured it would be easier. I pulled it towards me and let go hoping it would continue on it's own. No such luck. I had a brief but powerful realization that I could do anything and tried again. Two white circles lit up on both sides of the couch. Eyes. It was coming towards me now. I signaled for it to follow and it did. "Good girl, come here!" I said to my pet couch. "Awww... good girl." I told "her" when "she" obeyed. Perfect. I saw my sister. I wanted to ask her some questions about being a DC. Of course, only the unoriginal "How does it feel to not exist?" came to mind. I asked her. She put on a very sad face. I was taken back for a moment before I realized and told her "But you can't actually feel sad!" Of course since she didn't exist she couldn't feel emotions. "You got me there." she admitted with a straight face. Then my sister began to complain about the whole dream world. "And it smells funny." I added randomly. She looked at me with an agreeable expression. I then woke up at 5:48. Two minutes before the alarm rang; definitely not a coincidence. I had been thinking about waking up also. It was as if I needed too.

----------


## Yosemine

I didn't even try for recall last night. I just wanted some sleep after the track meet. 

*Thursday 3/20/08* *Riding a Helium Balloon*

This dream was about 8 minutes long and it was one of those short sleeps I have after the alarm rings and I fall back asleep before it rings again. As usual for these very short dreams as of late it started off with Super Smash Bros. (I don't even play that a lot). I was controlling Samus, but she wasn't really doing much more than three moves; probably since I don't really know the animation for all of them. After that I started (in first person) to battle this huge bomb-omb in a Kirby costume. I picked up some music there and realized how I was in first person. That didn't make sense. I got distracted though as Kirby became a large helium balloon. I picked it up and found it had enough power to lift me up. I jumped off of a cloud I seemed to be on and drifted above the school. It reminded me of another dream I had. I found that by pushing my legs down I could descend, and I would ascend automatically. I came in for what I wanted to be a brief landing before I really took off, but my balloon hit a tree and "blew up" into a huge fake spider web which covered several trees. A kid from my school looked at me angrily and said, "I was just about to touch it!" I tried to take some of the web off, but it stuck realistically to the tree. "Great, how am I going to clean this up." I said, and the alarm rang.

----------


## Yosemine

I had an interesting dream last night. I don't remember it very well though. I was kind of tired (excuses, excuses, excuses). 

*Friday 3/21/08* *The "Professor's" House*

_In our town there is a children's museum. It is set up like a house of some weird professor that collects junk and sort of puts them together in "scientific" looking ways._ I dreamt that we had literally moved into this house. We had emptied it out, but I wanted to check if there was anything in the attic. Who knew what could be in there? I looked in a closet and saw a square outline on the ceiling to get into the attic. I opened it up and a ladder conveniently slid out. I closed it and opened it again since I thought the ladder was pretty cool. After that I climbed up the ladder and peeked inside. There was lots of stuff! The attic somehow become a cupboard on the wall. I saw dozens of Gameboy games... but they were very small. But of course. they were only mock-ups and probably worth a lot of money. There other genuine Nintendo games as well. On the very left was a small submarine sea-monkey aquarium which was surrounded by a plastic tank. The tank was filled with water and there were hundreds of sea-monkeys in it. My view zoomed in only to this tank and I saw that there was also an interesting worm-like creature with a mouth on the side. My brother came up to take some of the stuff but I yelled at him. For some reason I wanted nobody to move these objects. I felt as though they were part of the house; not to be messed with. 

*9:37 400 Meter Sprint*

I was running in a 400 meter race. I was cruising along quite nicely. Not too fast, but not slow like in most dreams. It was probably about 60 seconds in real life. After that I went to check the times of my "team" (though I had not handed off a baton, in my dream I was the first leg of the 4*400 relay. Somehow the rest had already finished. Silly dream logic. My time was indeed about 60 seconds, and two other team members had 57s. But... what was this? The *fastest* guy in real life had somehow ran a 9:37! Yes, that's in minutes! What the heck? "I can walk a mile faster than that!" I said in surprise. I kept looking at the sheet in disbelief and got into a car. I saw a comment written next to every time. The 9:37 said something like "work on your form." The two 57s said something like "great job (*insert some random thing to improve*)" Mine said something like "Keep degrading you are doing great but stop being so boring." What? That makes no sense. I looked at it again. It said something a lot more logical this time. 

*Dream Fragments: Gay Policeman and Sterility* 

Fragment 1: I was in a building. Some gay policeman was sitting at a chair. He wanted to "get together sometime." I "politely" declined. Then I went into a room with singing chairs that resembled ducks. 

Fragment 2: I was walking down the sidewalk. I had been tested and I had too low of a sperm count so I was sterile or something. I walked with the others (male and female) that were in the same boat as me. One girl behind me said that one of the girls in the front was weird. "Yeah, I think she is transsexual." said another.

----------


## Yosemine

What can I say? Very weird dream about space last night. It wasn't a movie dream, but it wasn't in first person either. 

*Saturday 3/22/08* *A Journey to the Edge of Space*

I began near the man-made lake we have in our little neighborhood sitting on the grass. I had my little brother next to me... but it seemed as though my sister had never been born! I needed her back. I walked along, thinking for once about how much I loved my brother and sister. I found a place that would kind of make a baby for you. I wondered how I would make sure the baby was a girl. Now, somehow I got to see this video of a little kid. He was climbing the walls of a castle and walking on a rope stretched across it. And now... I was in space on a rocket ship. (I just realized how much I forgot about this dream, such a shame). The view switched and I saw some people on a rocket flying through nothing but white with some colored streaks all around. Some old "hippie" music was playing. 

I saw another video. It was the same boy, but now in cartoon. He had entered some other dimension. He was climbing on a cartoon castle and walking on a cartoon rope (I became him occasionally while he was doing this). After he got down you could see there was some car that kept coming by. A "teacher" he hated came out, and she was hit by it. Finally, another car pulled in with a huge egg in it. The egg was dressed like a female and could speak. The boy was supposed to drive her so... he did! Like a maniac. Since she was an egg she tended to spin in her seat, so he always turned to make her spin around. He got back in space. I saw the colored lines on the white background again. They were starting to swirl. Soon they were clumped together and I couldn't see. Pumba (from The Lion King) said "We have gotten so far away that the waves have slowed down so much!" Indeed. I looked at how many long we had been traveling. It was some seven and a half million years. We were over a cartoon "Earth" now. The last planet here. I realized that I had not felt like I had been traveling for millions of years.

*The Clubhouse*

I was building some clubhouse. The walls had already been made, and there was no roof. I considered putting some glass up, but then I realized that would make the temperature too hot inside. My friends and I began to put lots of potted plants inside this "clubhouse" of ours. A swarm of bugs came inside so I left. I continued walking. I seem to have been at school. I saw my friends at a table and ran over to them. I then jumped over one of the tables and landed far away on another. I was amazed I had accomplished it. My friends then turned and ran up a grassy hill. I followed. We just ran up and down the hill, and I even rolled down it... 

*Dream Fragment: Flying South for the Winter* 

I was watching some birds. They were talking to me. They told me to meet them soon. I went to them and discovered we were all going to fly away to some other place. They told me to drink a lot of water, then puke it out and drink again. I only drank it once, and we all began to fly away.

----------


## Yosemine

I didn't have any particularly amazing dreams last night, but at least I remembered them. I also tried a WILD but fell asleep unconsciously. 

*Sunday 3/23/08* *Hello, Hello, Hello*

I was at a "track meet." It was on some basketball court. I realized my dad needed to take me somewhere... I think it was a hot air balloon ride. (I saw a video of people going up in hot air balloons. They were launching from a pool). Then I also realized that conflicted with my 200 meter race. I went around looking for someone to take my spot after asking the coach. Everyone I knew was in long-distance. I basically spent 10 minutes looking for someone to take my place before giving up and deciding that my lane would just be empty. As I walked back they started up a baseball game. I went into the car and heard a demonic version of the "Hello, hello, hello" thing you hear on that one cell phone commercial. My dad was not in the car. Somehow I became lucid... but in the process of waking up. I would probably have a false awakening. I... kind of did. I woke up staring straight at the ceiling. It was difficult to stay awake. My body was trying to go back to sleep. I figured I better do the nose RC. I moved my "body" and did one. I didn't feel my hand on my nose, but I knew it was "there." When I finally could move I got up and did another RC and found I was completely awake! My hypothesis is that I woke up in SP and moved my  "dream" arm. I didn't feel it on my nose because nothing was on my nose and of course I could breath. Then I exited SP and got up. 

*RC Planes and "The Slingshot"*

I was with my dad and we entered some store/amusement park. There were only three rides I could see and they were all for little kids. I walked to the back of the park and saw a ride they called "The Slingshot." That ride does actually exist in real life by the way, though obviously constructed differently. The ride was a circular capsule attached to two bungees. The bungees were attached to two tall poles. The people were trying to test it, but it failed. I lost interest and went into a store. There were lots of RC planes in there. For some reason I wanted to get an Air Hogs Skywinder. My dad actually let me buy it. I opened the box, but then, right next to the Skywinders I saw another box. It was like an Air Hogs Aero Ace which has a Li-Po battery. That would get a lot more flight time. It also claimed to have elevator control. I picked up the box. It was an ugly fellow. It looked like a bee with two propellers on the sides. On the box it said FT: 6min CT: 25 minutes. I read these as "flight time" and "charge time." I figured this was an aerobatic plane. 

I decided to get it instead. We were allowed to do so even though I had opened the Skywinder box. I then realized I have a "real" RC plane and that there was no use to buy this one. We still got it, but I woke up before I got to fly. 

*How to Stop Volcano Eruptions*

I was at school talking to my friend. It was really awkward with lots of silences. I didn't know what to say so I walked back and forth. I chanced to look over the fence at all the houses that spanned all the way to a mountain in the back. "It's amazing how much stuff there is in this world." I said. I began to think about how much soil, and metal etc. there was on Earth. Then my friend began to talk to me about a lab experiment she did in science. She  told me it was about volcanic eruptions, but that at first she had mistaken Saturn for a volcano... She gave me a sheet of paper with an illustration of some guy throwing rocks into a volcano. It also had lots of text but I didn't bother to read it. I gave her back the paper and she asked me how you would stop a volcano from erupting. "Throw lots of rocks into it I guess." "Sort of, but you only throw one, or two, or three, or four, or five, or six rocks into it." After that I went to another lunch table where people were carrying out this experiment with small volcano models. For some reason they took the "lava" (fruit punch I think) into their mouths before spitting it out into the volcano.

----------


## Yosemine

The last two nights I have been waking up at 7 to go to track practice instead of 5:50 to go to school or 8:30 as I would naturally. This kind of screwed up my recall for the last two days. Last night I finally had a few dreams but unfortunately also had about 3 false awakenings involving me recording my dreams. Therefore I have mixed up two of them. I'll write it out as one dream with two "alternate" endings. 

*Wednesday 3/26/08* 
*The Bumpy Bus and the Breaking Windows OR The Bumpy Bus and the Two Second Football Game?*

This has got to be the first time I confused two dreams together. I'll present it with ending "A" or ending "B." I started off at a bus stop... my old school bus stop in Seattle. I boarded the school bus along with my dad (don't ask me why). We started going down a bumpy hill in reverse. Inside we were all bouncing around and it felt like a roller coaster. After that we started going forwards back up the hill though it wasn't as exilerating the second time around. The bus took us to...

A: ...an incorrect version of my high school. We were going to watch a football game. We sat up high in the stands and waited for the game to start. I heard a gun go off (guess track is getting to me) and the game started. And then, in a couple seconds, me not having enough time to even see what happened the game ended! First it seemed like a team had somehow been disqualified, but then I found out that by some "loophole" our team had won... in two seconds! OK, so that makes no sense but I accepted it anyways. I went inside the school and realized I didn't remember the game. Now I started to question the fact that the game had only lasted two seconds. Perhaps... perhaps I forgot! This guy at a computer screen then told me he would show me pieces of my memory that I had "forgotten." He started to show me some pictures. I caught a Rube Goldberg machine in there, and maybe even a rubber ducky. Interesting. After that I saw my friend. It is spring break and since I can't see her out of school I naturally miss her a little. I went to say hi, remembering this fact. She kind of looked up, and told me she had to review for a test. Great welcome, eh? I went outside sort of mad at her for not caring *at all* but I quickly forgot as soon as I saw our car. My dad was driving it, and the wheels seemed somehow loose. A couple wheels feel off from the right side and the car continued to go forwards as if it still had them until the left ones came off and the car crashed to the ground. My dad emerged from the wreck smiling.

B. ...a kind of mall. I saw one of my buddies in ROTC. He was wearing his uniform and was talking to another ROTC guy. They seemed to be guarding the place. They were also talking very loudly. After that I turned around the corner only to see my brother at a fence. He was throwing a tennis ball. Then he threw it under the fence and it bounced and broke the window of a car! "You idiot!" I yelled at him. Then he took one of those shot put balls and threw it behind him again at great force! It bounced off the asphalt and hit another car; this time a pickup truck and broke it's back window. I couldn't believe he was acting so stupid. I called for my mom to put an end to it. 

*False Awakenings*

I know I had three, but I can only remember two. 

False Awakening 1: I simply rolled over and began to record my dream. I couldn't write well. I rolled back and woke up for real in that approximate position. 

False Awakening 2: I woke up and grabbed my dream journal. I noticed the closet was slightly open _when I really woke up I saw it was closed all the way._ I turned on the light but I heard my mom come by. For some reason I didn't want her to see me writing in my dream journal. She stopped by my room and I pretended to sleep. She asked for John F. Kennedy. I probably fell asleep in the dream and entered a different scene. 

*Dream Fragments: Earthquake and Doors*

Fragment 1: I was in science class. Then, without feeling an earthquake I just knew one was coming. I could sense it far away to the right of me. In a couple seconds the room shook a little bit. I wanted a bigger quake! I wished for a bigger one (was a crazy)? Nothing came. I could still sense that it was going on to the right...

Fragment 2: I was in a place that I knew wasn't real. I was not lucid however. I was following a dog through some tiny doors. I went through one and got to an area with golden rain. I continued on and found another tiny door. The dog was trying to get through and we pushed against each other to open it first.

----------


## Yosemine

I don't know what the problem was last night. I was waking up every 30 minutes or so. I could not recall any dreams except on two of these (and one is a fragment). It seems as though if I dreamt the periods were very short or didn't even start up. In fact, when I woke up this morning I somehow fell asleep again by accident and got into a dream instantly, though I usually can't do that at 7. Maybe I'll get some REM rebound tonight, or perhaps I really just couldn't remember anything. 

*Thursday 3/27/08* *The Distance around the World*

I began watching a rat. The rat was supposedly on a "mission" to go journey around the US and go around and around until he reached at least the distance around the world, but he only had three days. And, lucky me, I was going to lead him! We began to walk around. I somehow was going places very fast, even though I was traveling at a normal pace. Someone spoke. The narrator. He said something about the rat following me, and that whenever it was tired I would inject it with adrenaline... I got to the East in a couple seconds and walked around some person's living room. I realized I'd be able to get better "mileage" if I just ran back and forth across the US. So I did. It would only take a few moments to run across the entire country. Three days passed as we did this. I just knew the days were passing. Time was up. I had a fake Nerf gun and shot a random guy to stop the clock (made sense in the dream). I looked out a window of a house I had gotten in. There was a large heart shaped balloon. 

On the bottom of this balloon was some sort of sensor... it had measured the path at which the rat and I had gone in miles. I looked behind me. There was a bag with a letter. It was from a friend I had back in elementary school. I kind of liked her in kindergarten to third grade (elementary school crushes). I forget what it was about. I also pulled out a sheet with the amount of miles and such that we had traveled. I had earned an "A+." I saw a kite under my bed. It also had a note. It said something about me marrying some guy's daughter... and I had to drop out of high school to do so. What? Creepy. I wanted to fly the kite and ignore the note, but I realized it was huge. The guy could probably see me fly it and kidnap me or something. Of course. It was a very elaborate plan to kidnap me. Clever. 

I forgot about this as I turned around and saw my little kindergarten crush- fifteen now of course. She gave me a bag of presents. Lots of shirts with weird pictures (including some guy with glasses eating a bamboo shoot).   "But of course you never liked brand name clothes," she told me. I woke up with a start realizing I was going to be late for track practice! 21 minutes had passed. 

*The Rectangular RC Plane* 

I was flying an RC plane with my brother. Where I got it wasn't important; I had a new RC plane and I was flying it. It was a bit floaty and it felt like I was flying in a simulator with the physics slightly off, but everything looked very realistic. I turned sharply and lost the plane for a moment. When I found it I noticed it had caught a thermal and had shot up hundreds of feet! The plane being so floaty, I decided to bring it down with a great dive. I got down quickly, very quickly, and decided to do a barrel roll. Just as I started the logical part of my brain screamed: "You idiot! This isn't FMS! _FMS is a free simulator off the internet for RC planes (Flying Model Simulator)._ Besides, you only have elevator and rudder control! You can't do a roll so low with only rudder!" I tried anyways ignoring that logic. It somehow seemed incorrect. I only got inverted when the plane dived down onto some grass. Not much damage. Only a broken nose. 

I took it back to our car. I remembered I had my Easy Star to fly. The batteries were under the car. Where was my transmitter? Must be under the car. I looked under and sure enough there it was. It was still on. The batteries must have been low. Yes... they were. The light was red. I "remembered" packing extra batteries but I only had four. I got two more old batteries and put them in. I also saw a flat RC plane with only a vertical stabilizer near the back that was completely rectangular. How peculiar. I went in for a closer look. 

It was mine! I didn't remember ever having it, but it seemed to be the one I flew before. I wanted to see how it was controlled. Instead of being controlled from the back, the surfaces moved in the front. In fact, the whole plane could twist and move up and down to turn and rise and dive. It looked like some stuff I imagined just for fun while bored. And here it was, completely "real." It was so fun. I just messed around with the controls until I woke up.

*Dream Fragment: Sim City Airport*

I was playing Sim City. I put a single building down and got a deal. The whole "town" was to become an airport. Out of curiosity I accepted. After I tore down the building an airport spanning the whole grid was built. Runways swirled round and round in circles. Eventually I was there. I was figuring out the aerodynamic properties of the various book shaped planes based on models...

----------


## Yosemine

Recall problems. I've by now accepted that my recall isn't going to be as good as it was in the beginning. I suppose I'm just not as into it anymore (though I'm surely not stopping because it is still extremely enjoyable). Once there was just something so mysterious about LDing but now I've kind of gotten used to them and stopped trying as hard. I'll try harder again (but not too hard; that is just as bad). Speaking of lucidity, I'm well overdue for a lucid dream. I'm probably going to have one tonight. 

*Friday 3/28/08* *Bubbles*

I was at school (what's new?). I had just been at a track meet or something. People outside were doing cheers. There were both guys and girls and they were lots of people that I knew from various points in my life. They were all so enthusiastic. I said something about how I could never be like that and did an exaggeratedly bored cheer. And I had something in my hands... bubbles! I looked down and saw a bucket (like literally a mop-bucket) of solution for soap bubbles. I blew one and "caught it" as if I had been doing it my whole life. The catch was very odd. I wasn't holding the bubble. Instead I had my hand a couple centimeters from the bubble closed as if I were holding it. The bubble would just stay in place like this. My friends thought this was amazing (and it would be in real life). I also realized that this was interesting, but rationalized it. "I think it is because when I put my hand close to the bubble it blocks the wind from blowing it away." Just after saying this I realized (or should I say it became) how windy it was. The bubble popped so I tried again. The first attempt just made a splash and got my hands wet with the bubble solution. The second time I got a huge bubble and was able to hold it since my hands had the bubble solution. I took the bubble and put it into the solution. Somehow it stayed in it without getting into the solution. When I pulled it out the bubble was very heavy. I squished it until it popped and let the solution fall back into the bucket. 

*Dream Fragment: Lucid Task of the Month: Block out all Light*

I saw some people. Lucid dreamers. They were doing the "task of the month" which was to block out all the light with a tiny object. One guy tried with some small blue thing, but some light seeped through.

----------


## Yosemine

I got lucid three times last night. Unfortunately they were at the ends of my dreams so I couldn't stay in them long. I also got paralyzed during my WILD even while in the dream which is really annoying...

*Saturday 3/29/08* *Powdered Powered Rocket*

I was in a hobby store. On the ground was a piece of paper. I read it. In some vague way I absorbed the information: it was about some special offer to get a model rocket that ran on some powder. There was a lot of powder so you could get lots of flights. I wanted it, and my dad and I began to do all this stuff to get it. After a while I saw the rocket just hanging on the wall. I picked it up and gave it to the cashier. It was only $2.79. We wasted a lot of money on that "special offer." After that we went outside and walked to the car. I saw my friends but didn't make much of an effort to say hello or anything. I went into the car and we started to drive. My sister threw a bra out the window for some reason and it somehow got stuck to the top of the car. She got really embarrassed...

*Memorizing my Combination*

I was at school. My third grade teacher was also my math teacher. We were actually doing math. What a waste of dream! After about 10 minutes in class we went out to lunch (which is actually after the next period). I spent pretty much the whole time staring at a classroom trying to make a poem for an English project I had gotten "earlier." I was getting lots of ideas but I couldn't put them into words. The bell rang and so I went to the locker room for track. One girl almost went into the boy's locker room by accident. I found my lock and decided I wanted to memorize my combination... I knew it might be different... I wanted to know it so that I could compare it against my real one when I wake up. Wake up? It knew it was a dream, but I didn't *know* it was a dream. The sentence was meaningless until a few moments when I realized that I do this often in dreams. I wanted to smack myself when I decided that meant I actually *was* dreaming. I mean, how stupid could I get? I wanted to go outside. I suddenly had my glasses on and they were dirty. I took them off and tried to see sharply without them. I could get fairly sharp but there still was a bit of fuzziness. I cleaned them and put them back on before forgetting about them altogether.  There was some glass in the way. I could use the door, but what the heck? I went through the glass without a problem. The dream was slowly fading away. It should have been the end of my REM period anyways. I tried to use as many senses as possible. I started to fly to feel the air. My sight had faded to *white*, not black this time. I opened my mouth to allow the air to dry my throat a little. I felt my clothes. I stuck out my tongue in case I ran into something I could taste. I tasted something kind of salty. I "opened" my eyes. I was back in bed. It felt incredibly real. I knew I was still probably dreaming. I did the nose RC and it worked. I heard somebody talk about some book or medicine called "LucaNet." I lost lucidity and began making faces in the mirror before waking up an instant later.  

*WILD III*

After I woke up and checked that I really was awake it was 6:19. I tried to fall asleep for another 45 minutes before I decided that was too much. I knew that with a WILD I probably would not have much of a dream (I had woken up naturally without interrupting REM) but it would probably allow me to calm down and fall asleep. I closed my eyes and began to think about how nice the bed felt, and how I had all the time in the world to just lay there. I relaxed a lot. I began to think about places and people that were important to me because it relaxes me further. Soon I was beginning to get HI. By focusing on the HI (though I know people say not to it works for me) I could skip the whole sleep paralysis thing and enter it without being scared. I was messing around with these various images in a state of half-consciousness. It was just as fun as dreaming itself. I could create these places and narrate what was happening, but it was as if all of it wasn't coming from me. The stories were too complex. I became fully conscious once more and realized to my delight that I was in SP. I tried to move my hand but it was frozen. Not wanting to wake up I went back into my HI fantasies. And then, all of a sudden my body began to pulsate. They weren't like the vibrations I was used to. My whole body seemed to be contracting and expanding many times per second. It was very interesting and didn't scare me one bit. I knew I was entering a dream. After they were over I knew I was dreaming. I did the nose RC just to make sure. Too early though. I was waking up again. I tried to roll over and closed just one eye. My eye got stuck. My whole body was stuck. But what could I do? I woke up a little while later, but at least I know for sure that WILDs are pretty easy for me in the right conditions. 

*The Drinking Machine*

Yeah, this dream is messed up. I walked into a library and saw a machine set up. There was a lot of beer rolling down a slope into someone's mouth as he laid in a bathtub. Then, somehow whenever he peed the liquid went back into the machine and he drank it again. The beer would make the person pass out and then he would drink his urine until he woke up. Not surprisingly I found Homer Simpson in the tub... Yeah...

A long time later I was looking at the sky. It was dark and the clouds were moving fast. I somehow became lucid once more. I wanted the sky to be blue. My brother was eating toast with jam beside me. I ate it, "knowing" that it would change the weather. And it did! Going along with the dream is the best method of control. Really. I looked up at the "moon." It was a golf ball! I wanted to fly to the moon, but I decided to just sit on the roof for a little bit. My sister said something that made me laugh. As soon as I laughed I woke up. 

*Dream Fragment: Too Many Game Copies*

I was on the top of the bleachers at school where there is a small sidewalk. There were lots of game copies in my backpack but I only needed one. With the help of others I began to sort out which ones were mine.

----------


## Yosemine

Wow that was annoying. I slept for 11 hours but don't have much recall at all. I guess I *overslept*. The fragments I do have are interesting enough. I'll probably remember more as the day goes on and I'll add to this. 

*Night of Fragments III*

Fragment 1: I had captured some people in a cage. I don't remember what they did wrong.

Fragment 2: I was walking around with only a towel around me in a cold, snowy place. I walked in a circle and went into a warm room. 

Fragment 3: I was growing corn. It was growing quite fast. One of my more mature ones was getting dry so I got the hose. I had trouble controlling the stream. 

Fragment 4: I was at the dinner table about to eat dinner... naked. 

Fragment 5: I saw some of my friends near a parking lot.

----------


## Yosemine

I was tired last night so I don't remember my earlier dreams, but my last one was amazingly clear. I mean, this dream mirrored real life. Though I didn't notice some somewhat obvious dream signs, I was thinking very clearly. 

*Monday 3/31/08* *Retaking Algebra I*

_I had to retake Algebra I in 8th grade due to moving school districts. That always made me somewhat mad because I deserve to be in Algebra II now._ I was in my Algebra I class in 8th grade. For some reason I had to retake it. My teacher gave me my workbook with grades in it. I had 106% in the class. I flipped through the pages and noticed I had drawn some stuff in the book. My teacher wrote down detailed things next to the drawings. The teacher told us we were going to learn (and at this moment I thought "quadratic equations") quadratic equations. She said it was the equation for a circle. _(Quite honestly I forgot the use of quadratic equations, though I remember something with arcs and gravity...)_  It was now break time. I walk out and realized I was in middle school. I wondered if I was now the tallest. I looked around but I seemed short. I walked slowly and looked around. I could feel something incorrect about that day but I just went on to the lunch area. I found the spot (a solitary bench) that I sat at all last year. I took out a raspberry Nutrigrain bar and began to eat it. It tasted exactly the same. 

Just then I saw a duty and remembered I needed to be at the high school! I quickly went over to her and said I needed to get to my high school. She showed me into a room. Unsurprisingly a science room. A teacher sitting at the desk began to talk to me about what I should do but I couldn't concentrate. My friend came in from the side door, as usual not noticing me. In dreams I must have gotten used to this because I was just thinking "Screw it. She doesn't want to take any notice then neither will I." She went into another room. I wondered what she was doing in the middle school. I got really jealous all of a sudden. They must be giving her some award or something and all I get is to retake Algebra I. _(Yes that isn't very nice. But another things that bugs the crap out of me is that all my friends get awards and junk but I never got recognized for anything. In my opinion I'm just as smart as they are... but then again I don't enjoy school much so maybe the teachers don't think I deserve anything for trying even though I get a 4.0). Yup, I'm the jealous "perfectionist" type._ 

Anyways, my friend's friend came in too. What were they all doing here? She talked to some other guy about a machine she got to work out her arms which was ironic because the has some of the skinniest arms I know. I looked back to where there was originally a window but now there was a counter. I jumped up to see above it like a little kid. I jumped higher than I anticipated and stayed up longer than usual. I thought about it a little. It was barely a difference. I must have pushed off harder I decided at last. My sister came in too with a little kid. For some reason I thought of him as Dill from To Kill a Mockingbird. I guess Dill wore earrings. _Now I get it! Yesterday at Target I was trying to notice how many people wore earrings. That's where this came from_ My sister kicked him in the ear... twice! The earrings ripped right though his ear lobe. My hands started to shake. I could feel the kid's pain. I ran away and got onto a computer and got onto Yahoo Answers. I followed a link and got to a video of a first person view of flying sideways. I wished I could lucid dream at the moment to do that...

*Painful WILD*

After an... err... natural awakening from a previous dream I realized that it had actually interrupted my REM period. I figured I might as well attempt a WILD. At first I tried on my stomach as usual but my neck hurt on it's side. I went onto my back and I was actually getting somewhere. All of a sudden it felt as though someone was pressing down near the bottom of my belly really hard. "Just keep at it," I thought. "It can't hurt you; it's all mental." So I did, but the feeling kept going on. When it stopped I was almost sure I was dreaming. I stayed in a while longer and when I got up I did the nose RC to find myself completely awake! I tried again but just fell asleep into a weird half-dream that involved a flying pig and the game Medal of Honor Allied Assault. Amazingly I got lucid at the end of it. It looked like the Algiers (the Medal of Honor version.) Hehe, so this is what it feels like in a video game I thought. I was in the air and I gently floated down. The dream was not vivid at all. I remembered that I needed to do the final task for an experiment I am participating in because the due date was tomorrow. The sudden panic woke me up instantly.

----------


## Yosemine

Last night's first dream was so nonsensical I didn't bother trying to know what happened. I've forgotten nearly all of it by now. The second dream was very vivid from the parts I remember, but I woke up suddenly from the alarm so I lost a lot...

*Tuesday 4/1/08* *Musical Trash Can*

This is basically a dream fragment from what I remember, but I know it lasted about 15 minutes. At first all I remember is floating above houses that seemed to be emitting a light in some haze. They were reddish yellow and orange. Somehow I got to my school. My dad was with me and he wanted to show- _Whoa! Out of nowhere I just started getting these flickers in my mind and I remembered a forgotten dream segment. Cool._- me something. I followed him. It was something about the mind's reaction to sound. He said that the mind naturally equalized sounds it heard. A trash can nearby was booming loud music (the tune of which I don't remember) and he told me to plug one ear. He said that the sound would equalize so that it sounded like I was hearing it from both ears. I tried but like in real life it didn't work. It seemed to be working for him though. 

*3D Algebra*

I'm not quite sure of the order of events here, so I'll just combine my three "fragments" in the most logical order. First I think I was in math class. Algebra I again... A girl near me yelled out "But you told us we'd do 3D algebra today!" Somehow I got to the road that goes by my house. It was an exact copy. I was walking and I suddenly wondered where the heck I was going. It seemed as though I didn't have a goal in mind. Then, out of the blue, I "remembered" my goal. I was going to fly my RC plane. I kind of noticed I was not carrying it, but my incredibly stupid dream mind said "Yes you are." I walked down and crossed the street. The funny thing is that I pressed the crossing button after I had crossed the street. Made sense in the dream. And so in the end I got to a dirt field. I realized once and for all that I didn't have my plane with me. Another man was with me. I happened to wonder exactly where I was. I walked to the end of this dirt area and discovered that it sloped down very steeply and had grass all over it. These grassy and steep hills stretched on for miles on end. I called my mom asking her to pick me up and she did. She took me somewhere... where was it?

----------


## brianG

Wow you have some crazy dreams but its really great that your recall is so vivid most of the time. I look forward to my dreams too because I can never expect whats going to happen. Keep em' coming my friend!

----------


## Yosemine

Hey thanks, but I don't think my dreams are too crazy at all. Last night I did have a couple weird dreams though. One was really violent...

*Tuesday 4/2/08* *The Midnight Train*

I love this dream. It was very late at night (or early in the morning, your pick) and my mom and I were waiting for something. A kind of hybrid between a bus and a train pulled into the station. My mom hesitated before realizing it was ours. She pulled out some money and gave it to me so I could give it to a very formal looking man up on the station in what looked like an open ticket booth (it had no windows). I dropped some of the money by accident. I went over to a different man in the same booth and handed over the money, dropping some more in the process. He looked at me a little and joked about how clumsy I was to the formal looking guy. I wondered why I was so clumsy myself. We boarded the bus/train. My brother was also with us. Intensely bright lights shined down inside of it. I took a look around. There were windows on every side of the bus, and they were set down low. There was a reason for that. All the seats were near the middle of the bus arranged in squares two seats by two seats. There were three of these blocks and they were spaced apart about five seats from each other. In most any location you sat you could look out of at least two windows. 

The glaring lights were starting to bother me. I wanted to look outside a little. A few moments later all the lights turned off. I could easily see outside and it was obvious we were moving fast. Other than the occasional bump the thing was incredibly smooth. I walked over to the back of the train to be with my mom. Not too long later the sun started to rise. I saw two suns; one directly above the other as if it was a time lapse photograph and then it became the only one. I could see a hill faraway where I knew we had come from. The train must have reversed direction because we were going towards it. Then, all of a sudden, the track the vehicle was traveling on dissappeared. We were going on some dirt. (The place I always rode my bike I told my parents. I had a false memory of always seeing the tracks and wondering what they were for). Coming towards us was another one of these trains. Like ours, it was only one car but had the wheels of a train. It was colored blue and looked as if somebody had mashed cubes together so that they assumed a rectangular shape though some cubes still jutted out around the basic rectangular shape. 

We pulled into the station and we got off where we came on. What a strange thing... to come back where you left off with no stop in between.   

*Another Guilt Trip*

Here's another dream I would rather forget. Still, violent dreams are important in a way so I'll record it I guess. It started off with me in the backyard of our old house on the outskirts of LA. I was listening to the radio and heard that I had a chance to win a "Daisy RC Plane." This part makes no sense so bear with me. I heard somebody else win the plane by answering some question, but I knew I had won. Beside me sat the "Daisy RC Plane." It had pictures of flowers on it that looked like old wallpaper. I would draw over that later I decided. A kid came near me and stole my plane or something. I got extremely mad, tens of times more angry then I've probably been in real life. I went after the kid and... geez. I don't remember. I think my mind has a violence filter. All I know is that eventually I saw him lying down on the ground and I beat him with a track baton. He looked at me wincing and said "The pain is excruciating." I felt really bad about what I had done and I ran to our garage where my dad was. He listened to my story (I remembered what happened then) and said the kid deserved it. Still I felt horrible. I went back and found my *sister* lying down there. No way. I didn't hurt my sister. Now I felt extra extra horrible. She looked about age five though she is now thirteen. There's a reason for this; I used to hurt her a lot when I was seven until I was eight and I still feel a bit guilty over that. 

There was a mob of people in my backyard and they started a race. I remembered the death of a football player (which I know but not very personally) from a bullet wound to the head. He had died right behind the tree and his body was still there apparently. They raced to his body. That was sickening to me and before I could say anything a huge fight broke out. I tried to stay out of it by going off to the side along with five more people and probably woke up. 

*The Plastic Drawer House* 

This one is a bit tough to recall. I know I saw a house which looked like one of those storage containers that were thin and tall with plastic drawers in them. It was five stories high. I entered this house and tracked the travels of a small toddler which was just visiting. He had been there the year before and went up to the baby floor (fourth story). He found that he couldn't fit into anything. A shame because there were slides that went on all around the building. He went down and crawled around the building. I can't remember anything but eventually getting to the bottom story and looking up. 

*Dream Fragments*

Fragment 1: I found a wheresgeoge dollar bill and couldn't wait to put it online. 

Fragment 2: I fly my RC plane on my street and crashed it breaking the wings.

----------


## Yosemine

I'm having trouble remembering my dreams at this exact moment, but I'm sure they'll come as soon as I start writing. I also had a WILD which worked, but in the dream I couldn't coordinate my movements. It's so annoying; I can WILD with about a 40% success rate, but I can never do anything in the dreams which are hazy and disorientating. 

*Thursday 4/3/08* *Work Opportunity: Door Opener*

I was originally in a movie theater. I went to the door and began to open it to whoever happened to come in. I said I might as well work for 0$ an hour. And so I did this for about 10 minutes with great enthusiasm. I found it very fun. I wondered how much I would get paid for this "job" of mine and I asked some guy that worked there. He said I'd get $5 an hour. Kind of a crappy salary if you ask me. I lost the will to open and close the door and walked off. I was now in a library. I was sitting with some other people when an old man came up. Stephen LaBerge! Of course, having never seen pictures of him until today, he looked nothing like him but I knew it was him, as did everyone else. I wanted to say something but I was too shy. He smiled a bit as if he knew. I continued walking and saw a TV screen with me in it. I was opening the doors. All of a sudden an alarm went off, and on the TV the words "No iTunes Allowed" appeared. The camera switched to a view of me taking someone's iPod to store it for him later, though I didn't remember doing that. I tried to find the theater entrance so that they didn't think I was running away, but it didn't exist any more! 

*Apology on Hold*

I was eating lunch with some people in track, and someone got really mad at me and went away. I wanted to go say sorry to whatever the heck did that to him and walked down to a circular area where everyone was sitting. I heard some whispers as I walked by. The kid had spread rumors all about me already. I found him. He had carved lots of stuff into a tree nearby. He kept yelling at me, and when I looked away and back he was gone. I kept going trying to find him again when I came to a group of hundreds of 6th graders posing. A man was controlling a video camera and panning along their faces. He was doing a pretty terrible job and impulsively I took control of the camera for a few moments. Realizing I didn't need more enemies I quickly left. The 6th graders were done as well and they all jumped over a small fence, so I blended in and did the same thing. 

*WILD IV*

I woke up at 5:27 which is like my perfect WILD time. I made sure to not turn on any lights which always woke me up. It took a while for me to get comfortable because my mind was moving so fast. When I did I heard a couple of girls talking about me. I figured that these voices could distract me enough to easily enter SP if I concentrated on them. As usual I consciously created the voices, but they were far beyond my normal abilities. I started seeing my wall through my eyelids. Unfortunately my eyes seemed to be twitching and occasionally my eyes would really open ruining the illusion. I kept concentrating on this fake wall of mine. I had entered sleep paralysis. I knew because I opened my eyes hoping I was in a dream already but found I was quite awake and unable to move. I felt like I was moving but nothing was. I closed my eyes again and focused on getting the wall back. In a few moments I was back on track. The vibrations I was having peaked out and dropped. They repeated this for a few times before stopping altogether. I knew I was dreaming by now but decided I should wait a little longer. Then I quickly rolled out of the bed to avoid getting stuck to it. It was a very sunny day. I think I was actually one of the girls that was speaking. I noticed this but figured I'd be a guy again in a few moments so that wasn't an issue. The issue was that I could barely move. I sent the signal and there was a lag of at least half a second before it happened. I tried to stop and relax but I just woke up. 

*Dream Fragment: Wario's Shirt*

I was in a store and discovered I was wearing a jacket with the same pattern as Wario's shirt in Super Smash Bros. Brawl to much embarrassment.

----------


## Yosemine

I had a very "dreamy" lucid last night if you know what I mean. I drifted in and out of lucidity and entered a 3rd person view once... to a person that isn't even me. I had a few nonlucids I recalled when I woke up but I can't really remember now. Maybe I will when I begin writing as that usually happens. 

*Friday 4/4/08* *Dark Sun*

This dream had a plot, but I don't remember it. I think I had a girlfriend and we were going somewhere in the dark. It was pitch black; I couldn't see a thing. I knew I was walking on a trail, when out of nowhere the thought "could I be dreaming?" came a long as it does a lot during normal days. I smiled. The answer was definitely yes. I remembered my task of finding a painting and seeing if I could understand it because today was one of the last days for the experiment. But how was I to find a painting in the darkness like this? I levitated up to treetop height trying to make it into day. I could see the sun up there; it was making a dull light, but it was still dark. I tried to move it further up in the sky but I couldn't. I was getting confused and before I knew it I must have entered a movie theater. Not lucid, I saw in 3rd person view a huge black guy that I understood was me (a small white guy). I don't remember what happened, but I as myself left a building in 1st person view again. My dad was behind me and said "Isn't it amazing what the mind can do?" "What?" "Isn't it amazing what the mind can do?" I looked around again and remembered I was dreaming. Thanks dad! I looked around. I was by a gray road which had lots of those little bumps on it. I could focus on everything at the same time so the whole picture was very clear. It was so vivid I decided to just walk around, my original task forgotten. I ran by a fenced off place which had lots of tidy buildings with smoke stacks on it. It seemed important. I kept walking and wanted to cross the street to continue on another road. A white car-(just noticed it was white! Just like earlier dreams. The white cars are all out to get me I guess)- sped by and I wondered what would happen if I touched it as it moved. When it collided with my hand I heard a huge "whap" sound and my hand hurt. It was fairly painful for a dream, like if you backhanded a wall sort of fast. In the middle of the street now I saw another car coming towards me. Not wanting my whole body in pain I ran out of the way instead of being hit by it like I would have wanted. I kept walking and I remembered the whole passive control idea just as I took off to fly. Flapping and hovering a little bit above the ground I saw a metal canister which I wanted to contain some pill (forgot what for). Just as I was about to reach for it, I "woke up." Perhaps I really did. At any rate I was paralyzed so I decided to just close my eyes and enter a dream fast. I dreamt now that I was writing down my lucid dream on Dream Views in a really fancy format. I woke up for real shortly afterwards.

----------


## Yosemine

I had a random dream last night. Sometimes you just can't believe you didn't get lucid when you wake up...

*Saturday 4/5/08* *The Land Before Time (Edited Version)*

I was walking around a house and noticed that everything looked very sharply defined and almost drawn on. Then I also "realized" I was watching "The Land Before Time." The view zoomed out so that I was watching television, and my dad messed with the TV settings to give a worse picture that he thought was better. The view zoomed back in and I continued to watch this movie. The first thing I saw was the profile of a man lying down. Two girls were climbing on his face and jumped into his mouth. All around the man there was a bright light. The guy looked a lot like Link from The Legend of Zelda. The camera changed and we saw the man get sick from the girls being inside of him. Then the camera changed views so that I was outside looking down at the street. A colony of mobile eyeballs with tails was multiplying, and they all slithered down to the middle of the street. Soon they morphed into bunny like animals that were all carrying carrots as if the carrots were parts of their bodies. Days passed in the traditional movie way and the bunnies began to starve. They started to die on the street and eating their carrots slowly with glazed eyes. My mom said it symbolized the starvation of the people living in Pakistan... Then the view switched again and we saw a shopping cart being lowered closer to lava. The shopping cart had several levels and a dog was dropped into it. The dog fell through one "story" into another until it had gone down the full four "stories" on the shopping cart. Some fire touched it and it became encased in ice. My mom laughed and said "He was frozen from the heat!" Then I saw Bowser as he appears in Super Smash Bros. Brawl and he was coming down with a platform so he could appear to float. He hit the lava and began the Smash Bros. "star" death but (from what I understood; the view was still zoomed in) resisted it and flew back. He did this a few times before I woke up. Usually I'm too lazy to write notes for random dreams, but this was an exception. 

*Dream Fragment: Bouncy Balls*

My brother and I were on the top of our old bunk bed trying to get a bouncy ball to land on a certain target. It was very important for some reason.

----------


## Yosemine

I'm getting tired of WILDs. First of all they make me dizzy and they just don't seem safe though I know better. Second I can always enter SP and gain control of my "dream body" but I'm really awake. Lastly I lose a good amount of sleep over them and sacrifice remembering a ton of dreams. I know that since I can enter SP I just need a bit more practice but I'll have to think about it. 

*Sunday 4/6/08* *Modified Aero Ace*
Unremarkable dream. I had a small plane which was really a modified Aero Ace plane. I was flying it around and it worked pretty well, but it was too windy and the tail (which was in the front like old planes) snapped. I flew it again and it got up but I had little to no control and it almost landed in a lake. I picked it up and noticed it now had a large motor on it. I wished I had tried using that one. I entered my house and found an Air Hogs U-Build It plane on the floor and was really happy. 

*Running out of Fuel*

I was walking up a ramp onto a tall playground. My muscles really had to strain to get up it. When I got to the top I kept walking and got to a lower level which I decided to stay at. A teacher ordered us all off of the playground by levels. Then, all those on level one ran over to a bucket of water and made a circle around the playground and back. She called for the level two's (me I guess) and they all ran at the wrong signal except for me and some other boy. Then the teacher asked us something about global warming. My sister claimed to have seen my dad's presentation about it. I didn't understand since when my dad gave presentations about stuff like this. My dad said global warming was overinflated and that the bigger problem would be running out of oil. After that I went into a building and saw a PE coach who is in the Marines at our school so he hasn't been there for a couple of months. Even though he's really tough I kind of want him back if just to know he's alright. He told us that if the world ran out of oil we couldn't watch television so there would be no reason to live. Err... OK. I think I woke up then. 

*Dream Fragment*

My mom was selling stuff in an indoor area. There were things that looked like slot machines but they had pictures of food. If you pressed a button a roller would revolve, but the same food would appear. I decided it was a food dispenser.

----------


## Yosemine

Whoops, some crappy recall last night. Also more 3rd person. I've probably been getting more of those since it was spring break and I played a lot more video games than usual. That's over with so I get to go to another type of dream I hate... school dreams. 

*Monday 4/7/08* *Suicidal Dog*

I'm not quite sure where I was. All I remember is seeing a dog that was about to attack me and an unlocked car. I ran into the car and sealed the doors. The car was on a pendulum or something. It began to swing up and down. I wasn't scared because I figured that I had boarded a new ride of some sort. The dog ran under this swinging car and almost got hit. I somehow was able to steer the car away. Not too long later I wasn't in a car, but on a giant swing set. I kept swerving to miss the dog and almost hit my brother who was on a swing beside me. I don't know what happened now. All I can remember is entering and waiting in line for some new go-karts. The karts were extremely small and yellow and were electric powered. The floor they traveled on was a very shiny metal. While I waited I counted how many karts there were to see if I'd be on next time. I counted five. Then I counted the people. I was number six. I didn't want to twice; that would take forever "knowing" the length of this ride. I looked behind me and saw two more karts for a total of seven. Wishful thinking at its finest. 

Bored with waiting, I began to see the karts in a race as if I was a ghost floating above the track. One guy was going very fast, but crashed into a wall at the last second. I "helped" him somehow. I had some control. Whoever was in the kart won even after the ten second delay. Now it was my turn. I got into the small kart and buckled the small seatbelt. Then the dream ended. Typical. 

*Dream Fragment: I will have a lucid dream tonight* 
I was walking alongside a wall of a building at school. I said out loud "I will have a lucid dream tonight." I felt as though I was being cheated of something but I didn't know what! Then I went into the classroom and began to read an article. I don't remember what it was about.

----------


## Yosemine

Don't ask me why, but last night's dreams give me the chills when I recall them. I had one successful WILD (though I could hardly see or feel) and two dreams. There were very vivid and weird. 

*Tuesday 4/8/08* *Ice Running*

I was outside in front of my house. As I walked down the street I came across what looked like our shoe rack holding parachutes. I remembered about a parachute I had in real life which was a tiny parachute man! In the dream it was huge. I picked it up, and as I was fumbling with the strings not paying attention it transformed from rip-stop nylon to plastic bag material. I opened it and was instantly acquainted with the powerful wind which was pulling the parachute away from me. I decided to run with the wind allowing the parachute to pull me. It was pulling me pretty fast and all I was doing was a light jog. I wanted to sprint but the ground felt a bit slippery. My brother also got this parachute and just squatted down and let the wind pull him completely. I was pretty sure that an asphalt road had too much friction for this to happen unless the wind was very strong. It was now night. How the darkness fell without my notice was interesting to me. My dad had opened the trunk of a car and wanted me to fetch something from it. As I was doing so I realized the ground was covered in a thin layer of ice about 1/2" thick. I also took note of how warm it was; both the ice and the temperature outside. 

I followed my sister into the house. I heard the music from Super Mario Galaxy in the Space Junk Galaxy. It was pretty eerie and I told my sister is sounded kind of scary at this point in the night. We walked over to the TV and (not surprisingly) found my brother playing Super Mario Galaxy. "This level." Was all my sister said, though the level was unfamiliar to me. Then I became aware that the game he was playing was merely a demo when an advertisement came up for a Spongebob game. "Ah, Spongebob. That was the only good 3rd party game on the Wii." I said without thinking. It just came out. After lots of advertisements that I can't recall very well my brother began to play a game. He boarded a purple dragon and started to shoot little birds for points.

*Track Explosions*

I was with the track team and I was standing in a grassy area. In my hand I had a big metal bullet shaped object. I figured it was a miniature bomb. Being an idiot in dreams I threw it to watch it explode. It flew maybe... 5 feet before impacting the ground and erupting into a harmless "explosion" of what looked like water vapor. The whole team now began to find these little things and throwing them. I found a gigantic one that was cylindrical. Before I threw it I looked backwards and saw a guy do a long jump, but he did three or four spins in the jump which were impossibly fast. When he landed a fraction of a second later I noticed he was naked. "Well, clothes would only get in the way of his spin rate." I rationalized. I turned back and threw my cylindrical bomb. It flew up a good 20 feet and hit the ground looking like a wheel with lots of spokes around it. I decided to keep it. 

*Going Through the Mirror*

I woke up, checked the time, and started back to sleep. In a couple of seconds I felt the weight on my chest like in WILDs. I decided to continue with it. As usual soon I saw my wall form right in front of my eyes. I waited a while... just in case and reality checked. Yup, I'm dreaming. I went to my bathroom out of habit (that's what I'd do in the middle of the night as it appeared in my dream). I flipped on the light after imagining my face to be really creepy. I wanted to get over my fear of mirrors. I looked like a normal person screaming really loudly. Worried I might wake up the others I reality checked again. Then I climbed inside the mirror to get out of the house. Instead I got nowhere and soon warped back into bed. I did another reality check and I was still dreaming. I went back to the mirror and into it. I heard a woman say something like "you are going to the beach." Indeed. I ended up hovering over the sea near the shore. Unfortunately the dream was hazy and I couldn't really appreciate it. I wanted to get down. I was always afraid of diving, but I figured I might as well do it in a dream. I plunged head down into the water. I didn't even feel the water. An old woman next to me showed me some huge servings of food. When I asked if she was worried about her health she just said "I'm old; I'm dying soon anyways." I then woke up somewhat disappointed at once again having a dream with the clearness of mud as a WILD. 

*Falling for Money*

I remember that I punched my brother for something with something like "warning" power. I'll admit I'm pretty weak in the real world so I was hell of surprised when he flew all the way across the room. I ran over to say sorry (as if that was enough) but he was OK. I looked up and saw a TV. There was a game on called "Falling for Money." You ran and tried to fall as painfully as possible and the more painful it appeared the more money you won. Brilliant. Somehow I joined the game and made one jump where I hit a nearby table and got some bonus points. I noticed that I had jumped very far but don't know what happened then (too bad, I might have even gotten lucid).

----------


## Yosemine

I can't really remember my dreams well from last night. I have very vivid recall when I first awoke but because I had to do some... "mandatory cleanup" I forgot it soon. Man, those are getting on my nerves. 

*Wednesday 4/9/08* *Transport Vacuum*

Technically, in the state this dream is in at the moment it is a fragment. I know it was long though so I'll count it as a real dream. I remember seeing my neighbor walking. He said hello to me. It was dark and the street was very shiny. Afterwards I went to a room with tubes in it that my mom told me were for transportation. We were going to go inside them and be sucked in by air to wherever we were going to go. First we vacuumed up a lot of stuff such as cups to have when we got there, and I forgot the rest of the dream. 

*In N' Out*

This was one of those dreams after I fell asleep after the alarm rang. As usual it was very vivid. I walked down in a nice, clean city with the goal of buying lunch for me and my family. I saw my family stick their heads out of apartment windows which I took to be my "house." Just then I saw a car go into what I understood to be In N' Out's parking lot. That sounded good to me so I went there only to find a strong metal gate in place that would block any car. I noticed this but guessed it was just a trick of the light that made me think a car was going into the parking lot. I kind of warped into "In N' Out" which looked more like an empty market. At the end was a counter and I went to it. My mom was ordering, and a guy there came up and started speaking in what I took to be French. He kept pointing at a bag full of cubes of something white; probably cheese. My mom said that it looked like he was talking about drugs, but I told my mom he was most likely laughing at how he had pickles in bags. I woke up at exactly 6 with a start because I needed to go to school.

----------


## Yosemine

Last night, while in the shower I did something interesting. No, not that. I asked for a lucid dream. I figured that would really get part of me focused on getting lucid. I did get lucid- five times! Unfortunately I don't remember one of them, and one is too short in my memory to really be considered a dream. I only remember doing the nose RC. 

*Thursday 4/10/08* *They Always Know the Answers*

This was a brief nonlucid dream which I think was my first WILD which failed. I was watching a game take place and people were answering questions. Some guy said they almost never got them wrong. Then, they forgot the answers. Confused our team put on bird costumes. I started to laugh very hard. I knew it was a dream when I was waking up but it was too far during the wake up process to really consider it anything. 

*Stupid Lights*

I just realized all my WILD counts are out of order. So be it. This WILD was quick. The only problem was that I picked up my head and actually felt two heads. When I was in the dream it was pitch black. I pulled the blanket off of me and went into my brother's room. I wanted to wake him up by turning on the light. The lights didn't turn on. I kept trying, knowing that lights can and do work in LDs but it didn't work. Later in the dream (this was the first WILD and I don't remember much) I went outside and looked up at the stars. They looked normal, and I wanted to fly to them. I figured I was good enough at LDing now to do it. I flew, but when I passed some of the stars they were tiny. After a while I stopped near a star. It was tiny. What do you do when you see a tiny star? Eat it of course. 


*WILD Hamburger*

At first I believe I was buying a hamburger which was supposed to cause instant WILDs. When I was waiting for my order I talked to my mom, who said something about dreams. I became lucid on the spot, laughing at how the dream totally related to lucid dream inductions techniques. My mom was speaking in Hebrew as usual. Now that I was lucid her speaking was a bit worse, as if my mind was trying to recall how to speak in Hebrew. There was a noticeable delay between her saying it and me understanding it which does not happen in real life. Then I went outside. I saw a kid running away that I think jumped over a truck. I decided I would try something different today. I jumped up at least 40 feet. It felt awesome! Like a roller coaster. I did a couple loops before coming down, flapping my arms just before impact to slow down. 

*Growing Up*

I began the dreams following the travels of a gay mouse and elephant couple who were talking about having blood tests done on them. The mouse said that when he had a blood test they usually nearly took away all the blood in his body. We went into an alley, and when I came out I was holding some lavender flowers I figured were "for my girlfriend." Wait... since when did I have a girlfriend. Better RC. I did the nose RC and was thrilled when I could breath. I looked around. The dream was kind of hazy as if I was waking up. I decided to avert my focus to the gravel below, and I concentrated on feeling it. When that didn't quite worked I did it on a fake leaf. It didn't feel totally realistic, but I was eager to continue. Remembering how much fun I had jumping, I ran to a gate and jumped right over it. Then, as I kept going up, I arced all the way over a large pool and came to a nice landing on the other side over another fence. Some DC's looked at me and told me that I was good at jumping. That's an understatement! Then I wanted to get very big. I started to get taller. I imagined (yes, this sounds so geeky I know) that I was Mario doing the Super Smash Bros. taunt where he increases in size. It was working very nicely. Then, my sister told me to look left. When I did I saw a little kid, and my sister said it was "beautiful." I lost lucidity. The rest of the dream was spent with my brother flying small planes with a rubber band. I felt hurried, as if there was something I wanted to do.

----------


## Yosemine

I cannot remember much from last night. I did have a lucid dream (yet another failed WILD got the idea into my head later in that dream) but it was short and unstable. I've been really into trying to get lucid lately as you can see, and when I want to get lucid, I get lucid. 

*Friday 4/11/08* *Track Picture*

I was going to take my picture for track. I realized that I had forgotten my uniform, but went up a concrete staircase anyways where we would pose. The "staircase" became more like a building and I was at the roof. I was afraid of falling and stepped down, only to become stuck on a tiny area with a large drop in front of me. Somebody helped me down. Later I went back up the stairs to see what I had been on, and it looked as I would have imagined it (obviously). 

*Blinking Houses*

I was near a small lake, and somehow got lucid. It was very low level because I thought about how I was going to wake up very soon and accepted it. Then I decided to fly for my last five or so seconds I decided I had. As I went up the houses were blinking in and out of existence. I woke up a couple seconds later. 

*Dream Fragments: Broken Elevator and "Yes Sir"*
*
Broken Elevator:* I was in an elevator, and I pressed the button to go up. The elevator was broken and brought me to a random location in a building. I then watched a video of Mr. Mosby standing in the elevator which was over a staircase. It was really funny and I laughed. 

*"Yes Sir":* I was watching a play with kindergarteners in it. I talked, and a guy near me told me to be quiet with a "shhhhh." "Yes sir." I said.

----------


## Yosemine

Sorry, I've been really lazy and stopped recording dreams for a couple days, and judging by the recall that isn't good! I only had one dream per night. I'm on the edge whether or not to count one as lucid, so I think I'm not going to count it. 

*4/12/08* *Abused Animals*

I remember being in some thrift shop which had a lot of caged animals. They were kept in really bad conditions and when I went outside and looked at the caged birds one of them was dead. Some people I was with called a shelter or something. I have a memory of walking through a hallway talking with my brother. I was back in the thrift shop and I was looking in this box which had planes in it. I found a huge one for $3 which had an electric motor. I decided to get it. I payed the guy there (yes, the same one that abused the animals) which five tissues. I thought the tissues were dollars. I got back two real dollars in return. One had the wheresgeorge site on it. I went outside, and saw a creek. Some rabbits were overcrowded in a cage. One of them just managed to squeeze though a crack and plopped down near the creek. It began to drank some polluted water which about five other bunnies. I knew that they would die if they kept drinking the water. My dad said that the water was like beer; it tasted really good and the bunnies could drink it until they would die and not care. No, seriously. 

*4/13/08* *War Games*

All I can remember in this dream is attempting to snipe some guy with a real gun, but knowing it was all just a game. I had trouble focusing, and most everything was white. The view went to third person and bird's eye, and I had to move the "mouse" and click to get back to first person. 

*The Wall is Up*

This can't be a fragment because... well... this was the whole dream! Basically I did a half-assed WILD and got into a semi-dream. I saw a wall facing sideways, but my eyes were twitching. I actually held down my eyelids to keep them open. I knew I was dreaming and woke up a few seconds later. Still, it almost seems as though it was a very vivid daydream...

*4/14/08* *Soldering Fumes Cause Heart Stoppage*

At first I was in (you guessed it) science class at school. My teacher gave us this huge packet. I asked her when it was due, and she said it was due "tomorrow." I tried to argue but it wasn't any use. I decided to start on it, but my pencils weren't sharp. Not going into the boring details, I spent about half an hour dreamtime finding pencil sharpeners and attempting to sharpen pencils which never worked quite right. Later I was in my house and woke up in the middle of the night (dang, I just got that... what happened. I can't remember. I know I dreamt of waking up!) At any rate I eventually went to my parent's room and my mom said she was soldering in my room, and it released some toxic fumes which stopped her heart for four seconds. I went into my room and smelled it, but then I left before any damage was done. (My heart is skipping now for some reason, maybe just thinking about it so I'm not recording any more today).

----------


## Yosemine

Dream journal every day folks; a couple nights and you may end up like me!

*Tuesday 4/15/08* *Instant Tomatoes*

This was actually my second dream but it was more entertaining and I want to record it while it is fresh in my mind since I lose a lot of details throughout the school day. So, I started off at my house in Seattle. I wonder why I still dream of there so often. I went outside and my brother was throwing a plane glider which seemed to be made of plastic but was gliding extremely well. Then I found small, launchable foam gliders that don't work so well in real life. Launched off near the hill in our front yard however, they could go very far. I played with them a little bit before the neighbors came out and looked at me funny. 

Then I went near our deck and saw some tomato plants. First they were just normal with the green vines, but every time I looked I thought it was a different day, and soon the green stalk was replaced with wood! "I knew those green stalks would never support the tomatoes!" I thought. My mom came out and ate a few of the small tomatoes. Then I looked at my plant (which was normal without the wood again) and saw a tiny tomato off a plant that was blackish in the middle. I moved it a little, and water began to flow into the tomato. It was getting larger and larger, and I stopped it before it would explode! My mom took it and cut it, but all the water made it just blow up and leave it's little tomato guts strewn across the deck. Then my brother gave me a plate of food with cubes and pyramid shaped vegetables and M&M's.

----------


## Yosemine

Last night I finally recalled a decent number of dreams, but not very vividly. I also can't recall how long the dreams felt because right now they feel maybe three minutes each, but I just know they were ten plus minutes. 

*4/17/08* *The Maverick*

I understood myself to be at Knott's Berry Farm again, but they had the Maverick there, a roller coaster in Cedar Point. I wondered what it was doing there but forgot about it soon. I saw a video of the ride with an announcer describing the "fantastic journey" we were about to make. I rode the ride, but I don't really remember this part. All I know is that I rode it three times. The real only thing I noticed is a metal bar that was sticking in a way that you could actually touch it. On the third run I actually fell out of the roller coaster right onto my head. I was fine. Then I realized I had this plastic head shield. Without a doubt that is what kept me from being killed. And I was beginning to consider dreaming too! I think I was picked up by a man in a car who had a look at me before I continued. I noticed that all people boarding the ride had a plastic helmet. 

I went with my dad and brother towards the ride. I was actually going to ride it again even though it nearly killed me. Instead, I went with my dad to a new place which had a sign saying it was Concrete Playland or something like that. I went with my brother up the ramp which took us in, and found that the inside was at first a big staircase with water dripping from the ceiling. In the dream ascending these stairs was very fun. At the top we went through a door which brought us to a small and flat grassy area. I ran happily around it and then continued with my brother. We went down a few feet to another door. At the end there was a small blowup slide I slid down. I nearly fell off the grassy area that it was on, but the second time I looked there was just mucky water where a drop would be. We kept going down (below the mucky water which would be impossible as it had no walls to keep it in) and a beetle landed on my brother. I laughed at him, remembering when we were afraid of those and called them "queen bees." A "real" bee then buzzed straight into my ear and I woke up instantly. 

*Lots of Bunnies* 

I was riding my bicycle around town. I swear I was doing this for at least ten minutes, but I can't remember any of it. At any rate I got to a small street and I saw a bunny. It was running into the street and back out and cars were coming by so I chased it back into the bush. I went back a little and saw that there were a lot of bunnies all over. I watched them a little bit. They were all brown and seemed more heavyset and muscular than normal ones. I know I now got involved in a plot with an old man and an old woman that lived in a small apartment, but I cannot remember the details. 

*Bungee Hopping*

I was in a car and I was taking a field trip from school to Sea World. My sister in middle school was in there anyways. I spoke nonsense in the car to annoy everyone, but soon said "Wow, I just realized that yesterday I got to go to Knott's Berry Farm and now I get to go to Sea World!" I was told we were going to stay until seven. When we got there I kind of... floated up the pathway. Somehow I got into a bungee seat thing. Basically, it made you weigh nothing at all since you were in a seat that looked like a baby swing seat and had two bungee cords suspending you from a tree. I jumped up and got about ten feet up. I did it again and got to twenty. Soon I was flying to a hundred feet, and went above the length of the bungee so that in real life I would have hit the branch suspending me. I tried to stop but I could not! Every touch of the ground sent me shooting back up, no matter how slight. In the end I jumped forwards and "swung" and bounced and hit a branch with the bungee so that I did a loop around it and got stuck. Then I just hopped out. My alarm was about to ring and the dream was ending. I got "lucid" and set the tree on fire for some reason. Then the dream ended. I won't count it. When I woke up the alarm rang a second later.

----------


## Yosemine

Best lucid dream EVER last night. Well, other than Staring at the Universe. I got so swept into the dream plot and had a lot of that dream logic, but I knew I was dreaming. How fun. 

*Friday 4/18/08* *Yeah, and it was a car first!*

I was WILDing. It was really hurting my feet. My left eye kept getting stuck when I was in the dreams, but I was lucid. After a while I finally got both of them open. This is early, so I don't quite remember, but I think I went through the window onto our roof. I could not feel any tactile sensations, and so I concentrated on what I should feel, and soon enough I could. I climbed onto the higher part of my roof. I was about to jump down, and some guy asked me about it. I said "I'm dreaming" to which he replied "Well, I am too." I jumped down onto the lower roof from the higher one. Then I had the idea of slingshoting myself off of trees. I jumped onto a tree, and let it bend. Then I flew right off of it. I caught onto another tree and did it again. This time I missed another tree, and fell onto the ground. It didn't hurt. Then I had a false awakening. 

I knew I was still dreaming but did the nose reality check. For some reason I was convinced that the nose reality check is done with glue. I ran out of normal glue, and used super glue instead. As I walked down, I remembered you nose RC with your fingers, and realized how stupid I was, and that super glue would have glued my nostrils shut! Silly dream logic. I went downstairs and got to the door. I wanted to just pass through it. That... didn't work. I licked the door, and it even tasted like a normal door. Yes, I know how that tastes. I went outside, and saw my sister leaving with her friend in a large black car. I remembered an idea from somebody of going into a vehicle and seeing where it would take me. I asked if I could come, and the driver said I could. I went into the comfy seat and let her drive. First she went down to the end of my street and turned into someone's garage. I was worried she was going to stop there, because that wouldn't have been much of a journey. I tried to get control of the wheel, but the lady refused. She turned around and drove up the way to exit our relatively isolated street. I kept asking to drive, but wasn't allowed. So, she kept driving. We turned left as usual, and then went down the usual hill. I was worried that I was about to wake up because things were actually *flashing*. The mountains would blink in and out of view! I focused on my hand (just now I realize I didn't seem to have a thumb) and the pores on my skin. I couldn't get it very detailed, but the dream was stable now. We turned left, and got to a freeway which doesn't exist. Finally, something fun! The roads banked at over 60 degrees. 

The lady was driving normally. Come on, this is a dream, have some fun. I grabbed the wheel and somehow changed seats. I got to a fork in the road and noticed that the left road banked at around 70 degrees and the right one "only" had a 40 degree bank. I steered left. The car bounced as we took the turn. The lady was freaking out, and I realized I was driving! I wanted to see how cars handle in my dreams when I never drove one. The gas pedal was messed up, and I couldn't control my speed well. Still, the steering wheel was fine. I took a flat turn at high speed and felt the car swaying to the side. I can't say it feels like I drove something like it before, but I doubt it is the real feeling of a car. We got to a dirt road. My subconscious switched the car to a dirt bike. I didn't really notice the switch at the time and kept riding it and bouncing off the tiny bumps. I turned, and some girl asked me if I wanted to "save lives." 

My lucidity was there, but it was extremely low. A kid behind me said he wanted to "save her life" which somehow meant he wanted to have sex with her. I drove by her and got to the area where we would save lives. I saw lots of kids from my school. One from the track team looked at my dirt bike, now a rusty bicycle with training wheels and told me that it needed some work or something. "Yeah, it was a car first," I said. Then I rubbed my hands a little since the dream was fading. After that I walked down to some people exchanging dollar bills. I got two dollar bills, and truly believed I had acquired some dollar bills in real life as well. Then I began to wake up. I heard my classmates saying they were learning about Blue's Clues, and the science teacher denying it before waking up.  


*Dead Panther*

I was in our old house in LA. Next to me was a small animal which I knew as a baby panther. I also knew that we had a larger panther in the backyard. My dad had snuck the panthers in. My dad told me to go check on the larger panther. I left the baby panther and went to the backyard. I opened the door, and then the second screen one. It was pitch black. I couldn't see or hear any panther. I was suddenly afraid that the panther was staring straight at me, and that it would attack without warning and kill me. I "knew" that it was quite tame, but with animals you just never really can be sure. I closed the door quickly, and my dad went out. He looked at a certain spot and then came back inside and told me that the panther was dead, adding that he knew it was dead for a while. I was now worried that my dad would be jailed for mistreating animals; from what I knew the only thing my dad fed the panther was bread. 

*Dream Fragment: Swearing Computer*

I was tying on the computer, but every word I tried to type would become a bad word. I was worried that it was really my fault and that I was typing them.

----------


## Yosemine

Last night's dreams were fairly disturbing. Mainly one of them where a ninja tried to eat my dad... more on that below. 

*Saturday 4/19/08* *Eaten Alive*

I began nowhere. Like literally in the middle of nowhere. I knew it to be the poorest country in the world. There was nothing as far as I could see. I looked down and saw that the area below seemed to be covered in tar. Then I wondered if there was oil around this country. Maybe that could make it rich I thought. Somehow I got to school, and my dad began to tell me a story. He told me about how a man was looking for someone to eat, and my dad agreed. I was watching a video now. This ninja thing came by and I closed my eyes. My dad was describing how it started to eat him. I can't describe how creepy it was then though it sounds so silly now. Then my mom found the website and went to it. An image projected across the ceiling. My mom told me to shut my eyes. I did, and my mom browsed through the sick site while I kept my eyes closed. Then we ate dinner, and I got some orange juice. The bottle was nearly empty, until I turned it upside down. Orange juice dripped down from the underside of the lid. (I don't know how this works really. I inverted it and the lid stayed on top? Dreams.)

*Evil on the Building* 

I can just barely remember this one. I know I was on a mission to get to the top of a wooden building where I would meet something evil. I needed to kill it. I went with another person, and we climbed to the top. At the top there was a door, and we opened it. Somehow I decided we killed whatever thing was at the top. We then walked away, but I was getting a bad feeling. Then I understood; the building was about to collapse as a final trap for those that tried (or in this case succeeded) to kill it's residence. Some metal tiles started to fall off of the sides. The side we came from collapsed. There seemed to be no way out. I saw a staircase far below through some collapsed floors. There was no choice but to jump. I jumped, and tried to grab onto the edge of the first hole. It broke like I wanted it to, but slowed down my fall. I did it to the second hole as well and slowed enough to not get hurt when I reached the stairs. I ran out and saw that my partner had somehow found another way though I knew there was none. Possibly the building collapsed a bit providing an escape rout. Then I saw people, including my mom, eating at a restaurant below. I screamed at them to get out because the building was coming down, but they didn't listen. "Get the fuck out of there," I yelled. _I think that's the first time I ever swore in a dream._ The tiny supports holding the building above snapped, and the rest of the building fall. Luckily, the wall going around the restaurant was high enough to keep the building from touching the ground, and everyone was alright. 

*Dragon at the Baseball Field*

I'm not quite sure where I started out. At any rate, I ended up being with my family at a base ball game, even though I'm not a fan of sports much. Then they left to go to a party or something. Somehow I learned of an incident there that would have everyone killed if they didn't go out. I called my dad and pretty much demanded that he would leave. He didn't listen, even when I explained he would die. I kept trying with no use, until they finally agreed to come back. I closed the cell phone and looked around. Everyone seemed to be in cartoon. It was as if I was in a TV show. Two players were arguing about who was out by just going: "You're out! No you're out! No you're out!" The announcer was speaking about how well they were expressing themselves, and how poetic their words sounded. Then I was basically watching a movie. I wasn't really there, but someone was speaking to me. They were talking about the pointlessness of baseball fields. I looked around at the stadium. "Yes, it is kind of a waste of metal." we both said at the same time. 

Then a man jumped down from a balcony and down onto the field. I was following behind him. Instantly, a "dragon" that was just bone came charging after him. He shook the ground with every step and the whole field pulsated. Then, just as he was about to get the man he flew off to one side and broke apart. I figured that he shook the ground so much that the waves had combined and knocked him over. The man lifted his hands up for cheers and instead found himself looking into the face of the dragon again. I swear the dragon gave a little smile before changing the whole field to lava. The man got stuck in a hole, which somehow protected him from the lava. That didn't make sense to me, so I made him fly out by flapping my arms. The lava went away and the field looked normal. NO... wouldn't it more likely be black or brown? I made it brown and woke up.

----------


## Yosemine

The night before last night I didn't remember a thing, and this night I remembered some more slightly disturbing dreams. It'll pass eventually, but come on brain, be nice. 

*Monday 4/21/08* *RIP: My Sister*

This was among the saddest dreams I've ever had. I began at an alternate version of my school watching a track meet. We seemed to have an all weather track now. Then, for no particular reason, I began to run. Then I noticed that the people behind me were somehow in the meet, though not on the track. I moved aside. The kid that first tried to kill me in a dream, then didn't care, and then finally was my "friend" was running beside me. Everyone was cheering him on, so I did as well, though I have since forgotten the name. I kept running. I got to a maze of concrete which seemed to lead nowhere. I heard a little girl behind me. I turned around and looked at her. I knew she was from a nearby elementary school. I was about to continue running, but for some reason I thought I should stay with her. We both went back to my school. Just when we got there she ran away, and disappeared. I had a horrible feeling that I'd live to regret that. I saw the 200meter race going on. A couple of guys didn't know where to go, and ran there at the final second. 

Then somehow I heard that the little girl I had seen had disappeared. A guy needed someone to search the mall which was located behind our school for the girl's cell phone. The scene changed around me and I was near an escalator. A man at the bottom with me prompted me to start searching. I went up the escalator. As I went up I noticed a lot of dead bodies around me. It wasn't bloody or gory, but needless to say I wanted to get out of there. Halfway up the escalator I saw the phone. I got it and walked down the escalator which had stopped. It looked like my sister's phone. Then I got into a different room. I think I still had the phone, and it had a message on it. I don't remember exactly how the message went, but it said something about her committing suicide. I "remembered" that the little girl was my sister. Basically, the rest of the dream (about five minutes) I just kept crying and crying. 

*Uranium*

This is a funny little dream. I dreamt that I was at my friend's house, and was by their washing machine. For some reason the uranium was powering a washing machine... Then I actually opened the compartment where the uranium was, picked it up with my *bare* hand and no protection whatsoever, and moved it into a DVD player. Somehow that supplied it with power. I then realized what I had done and told my dad. He put the uranium back and looked at my hand. My hand was absolutely normal (so much for getting lucid) except that it was slightly purple. I pondered about the possibility of having to amputate it, but didn't really care either way. 

*Lucid Dreaming Drive-by Knife Attack*

This dream makes so little sense I can only remember the gist of it. I was in a car with my dad, and I just knew a guy was going to come into the car and try to slice my dad's arm. When he did, my dad did the same thing to him and left him in the street. I remembered that I was lucid dreaming (what?) at that moment so it didn't matter. Then we went home...

----------


## Yosemine

I don't know whats up with my dreams lately. They've been really weird. But I must admit I'm enjoying them a lot when I awake. 

*Tuesday 4/22/08* *Human Growth Hormone*

OK, OK, this is weird, but first I was in the shower. I was completely naked of course, but didn't take any notice to it. The shower was in a normal room and I was talking to my brother. But that's just the beginning. I pulled out some shampoo, and some of it splashed onto my tongue. Disgusting! I'll say now it was probably the nastiest thing I've tasted both in real life and in the dream world. Luckily dream stimuli tend to fade quickly, and I didn't taste it a split second later. I checked the bottle to see if I should call the local poison control agency or something, and at first it seemed quite normal, but I couldn't find the number. The next time I looked it said it was a highly nutritious food with human growth hormone added to it. My mom came in and brought us a couple other flavors. I tasted an orange one. It had a very odd texture and consistency that reminds me of "crazy hair" candy. I tried the one I had before again, and now it was basically tasteless. I don't know what happened next, but eventually I was watching a movie being filmed. People were in a carriage (including a woman dressed up as if she was in the 1700s) and were kind of... spinning. I can't explain it. It was like the carriage was break dancing or something. "Do you think they'll know we're celebrating?" the lady asked a man beside her. 

*Warning: River Out Ahead* 

This was an eight minute dream after I awoke. Vivid as usual. At first I started on a first person view of someone going down a snowy slope. The video filled my entire field of view, so it was like I was doing it minus controlling the movements or feeling what was happening. The guy going down was talking about what his son called sleds. The snow changed to ice, and the guy did a few jumps. Then he got to an area covered in what seemed to be snowballs and went over all of them. Then he got to a river which was running and fell over and yelled "The river's melted!" He stopped just before hitting the rocks. With that over, I was in our garage, and we were about to go to that place. I went on my dad's motorcycle, and he said that putting a brake near his right foot was the biggest mistake ever made.

*Memories of a Lucid*

I got lucid last night... I can't remember much, or even that I surely had it so I don't want to count it in the total because that one is confirmed dreams. Basically I was sitting in bed, and did a reality check. I could breath through my nose. Then I had a false awakening and continued breathing through my nose but I forgot everything else...

*Dream Fragment: Night Running*

I was running at night with a group. What else is there to say?

----------


## Yosemine

I have to finish homework, so this'll be quick and very summarized. 

*Wednesday 4/23/08* *Mark75's Newfound Banning Ability*

This was weird. I dreamt I was on my computer just browsing the internet when this message pops up. It has a lot of blank areas, but the top says "You have been banned from Dreamviews.com" and below that it said "Mark75." What? I somehow managed to get onto Dream Views, and saw a list that also said I was one of the banned members. 

*Airplane Wings or an Ant Farm?*

I got my RC plane and some ants came out from under the wings. I took the wings out and they were full of dirt. My mom took the dirt out and gave me back a couple of hooks instead of the wings but I did not notice.

----------


## Yosemine

I had an... interesting dream last night along with my lucid. I won't go into all too much. Let's just say it involved a place called a "sextaurant." Ahem. Anyways, I had lucid dream which I kept drifting in and out of lucidity in. It was not vivid at all; I need help with vividness because lately it just sucks!

*Thursday 4/24/08* *The Source for Lucidity's Power*

I can't remember just how I got lucid, but I was in a super market. I did a reality check and knew I was dreaming. Impulsively I jumped up to fly. I flew to the top of the supermarket. Then I remembered I wanted to do other stuff than flying. I came back down and looked at the food. It was difficult to see. I ate some but it didn't taste like anything... I got an onion and ate it and did taste it. Then I went outside and began to fly over some flowers. I was worried about the dream ending, but I told myself to calm down. Unfortunately I was too conscious. I was trying to make everything consciously, so naturally the dream faded to black. I remembered to just wait. Soon enough I was in a room with a TV. What a great opportunity! I turned it on wondering if anything would even be on. Channel one... nothing (not even static, just a black screen). The next channel (somehow channel 17), nothing. The next channel (30 something I think) nothing. Then it went back to one. That wasn't fun. I moved my arms forward as if I was pushing a show into it. A show popped on. It was about sleep and dreaming. 

I decided to go to the next channel. When I put the show into it, it was about space. Once again, perfect opportunity. I could "jump" into the show like I heard others do all the time. I... I don't know... jumped in. I found myself looking at a tiny planet with lots of windmills and oil pumps. I heard a man speaking about it, claiming that this power was used for lucidity. I laughed a lot when I heard that. Unfortunately I don't know what happens next. I got into a nonlucid dream which involved a talking tree with arms that were muscular and some guy getting hurt from being hit by a car. At any rate I was lucid again near my school. I then remembered the lucid task of looking under my bed and in my closet. The scene changed and I was in my room. I looked under the bed first. Nothing interesting. Towels, clothes, and lots of empty space. Boring. I opened the closet. It was also boring. I didn't have my clothes in there, but I basically had everything else like a slingshot monkey and other toys in there. I then had a false awakening. I originally thought I had woken up. Then I lifted my head and it felt... different. I did a nose RC and was happy that I was still dreaming. I got out of bed and ran out the door, never to remember the rest of the dream!

----------


## Yosemine

Sad, this is my 100th post in my journal and I have a fifteen second segment of a dream. What sucks more is that it was bordering on real life in realism, so the dream could have been cool...

*Friday 4/25/08* *Crappy Theater*

I was in a movie theater entrance and I had a lady bug on my finger. It let out some liquid as many ladybugs have done to me in real life. Nasty. I let it go. Then I went into the theater. The screen was about two feet wide and twenty feet high. That wouldn't work. I turned my head and there was a large TV (about 80 inches) on the wall which was going to play the movie. What a ripoff. Interestingly, my last thought was "here comes the alarm" and my alarm clock rang.

----------


## Yosemine

More horrible recall. But I'll have a lucid dream tonight. I want one. It sucks that this is the entry to page five. Every first page on the other entries had a lucid dream as far as I remember!

*Sunday 4/27/08* *Fan-Made Simpsons Cartoons*

The first half of the dream I was watching Simpsons cartoons, but they were made by a fan. They were OK, but a little choppy. Then I played this Simpsons game where I controlled Bart, but I don't remember the objective. It controlled well though.

----------


## Yosemine

My recall has gotten pathetic. I literally woke up five plus times during the night, and only remember one full dream now. At least it was a kind of cool one. 

*Monday 4/28/08* *Scared Captive*

I began at a football game, sitting on one of the top decks. Some people near me were talking. I needed to go down, maybe to the restroom or something. There were stairs that went down back and forth. I went down the whole flight with my dad. Then, after waiting a bit because I would have been "in the way" of the football game (don't ask me how) I followed the others figuring they knew better than me. We were crawling up a steep grassy hill. It was difficult to hold on, and I was slipping. A guy kept repeating something that began with a C. I asked him what the "C's" were, and he told me they were his prisoners. We got to the top of the hill, and all of these "prisoners" were hiding in stone huts because their master so to speak had told them a lot of lies about what would happen to them. I thought that was just plain cruel, and night fell. Another man came and did some sort of deal with the first becoming the new master. Last thing I know is that  a bunch of squares with legs came marching in and I ate one which tasted like mashed potatoes.

*Dream Fragments*

These are more like snapshots. The first thing I remember is running with a backpack. I wasn't really running from something but *to* something. 

The second is seeing an enormous palm tree while driving in a car. Those bulbs near the top were swollen to a ridiculous size.

----------


## Yosemine

I wanted a lucid dream; I got a lucid dream. But I didn't really get what I wanted...

*Tuesday 4/29/08* *A Beginning and an End*

This was a WILD. I woke up at around four, vaguely recalling having a terrifying lucid dream. I guess my mind blocked that one out. Not wanting to leave like that I decided to WILD. It was fast. About two minutes and I knew I was dreaming, but in the dream I was still in bed closing my eyes as usual. Knowing that I *always* get stuck in my bed, I decided I would try to teleport somewhere. I didn't really visualize anything, so it is no surprise that I ended up somewhere I didn't want to go. I was now playing a "game" about lucid dreaming, which took up my whole field of view like in nonlucid dreams. But I was lucid this time, and it was extremely annoying. I had slight control over the character, which was flying around by pressing the "arrow keys" which I couldn't see. I decided I could become that character, so I did. 

What happens now, or for the next thirty minutes (honestly, I know this dream was over thirty minutes long) I don't know. Shame really. I know that at the end I went into a bus. I had a low level of lucidity, but I knew I was dreaming still. There were lots of students in it. I told them all I was lucid dreaming and did the nose RC to prove it. I noted that my nose was a bit stuffy. Then I had the "greatest" idea. I would fly *in* the bus, and lift the bus up as well. So I did. Luckily I didn't think about how the bus would be extremely heavy so it lifted up nicely. Nobody was really in the bus now so I believe I just stopped flying and let myself drop. I rolled all the way to Florida in the wreck, as my sister pointed out. Last thing I remember is being in my brother's room, and my sister said my alarm was ringing soon. I was just about to wake myself up because of that, but I thought hearing the alarm incorporated in a dream would be interesting. I waited a little but nothing happened. I woke up to check on the time... you know just in case I overslept. 4:00 AM. What a liar...

*Another UFO*

I remember... leaving a bus. Odd, maybe waking myself up was a separate dream. I don't know. I looked up and saw a *huge* circular UFO go across the sky and spinning slowly. I ran into our house to tell my mom. I wasn't scared at all; in fact I couldn't wait. I knew they would help us in some way. 

*Dream Fragments*

Fragment 1: I was looking in my jacket for my PE clothes. They weren't there first, but I found them the second time. 

Fragment 2: My friends were standing in an area near my school. When I got there they all left.

----------


## Yosemine

As you can tell my recall has taken a turn for the worst. I only remember a fragment from last night; a shame for this dream was so realistic it was just amazing. 

*Friday 5/2/08* *The "Best" Game on Earth*

I was at school, and it was getting dark. There were lots of people having a good time in the lunch areas. I knew it was a party, but you had to pay. I decided to join, but I didn't have any money. I asked my mom, who was happy to give me some since I'm usually not social and she wants me to be more social. As I joined in, a guy pointed me towards "the best game on Earth." It was a video game where you controlled a little circular object with the arrow keys, but typed in numbers to move which flashed on the screen. The larger the number, the faster and further you would travel. When I was done, for some reason I also thought the game was just brilliant. Come to think of it, it wouldn't make an absolutely horrible flash game...

----------


## Yosemine

Still bad recall as in I only remembered one dream, but it was an amazing one. More real than real life...

*Saturday 5/3/08* *Bike Riding From and To School*

I was sitting in my science class, and the teacher told us to take out a certain homework sheet. I remembered I had forgotten it at home, along with another major project. Don't ask me why, but I ran out of the room; or maybe the scene changed. I was now riding my bicycle. I went uphill, then downhill. Details are vague for this part. I feel now that I was almost totally conscious of my surroundings. I was beginning to wonder why I had left science for this. When I got to the road I didn't hit the button for one of the crosswalks and waited for the light to change. When it did, I drove with the cars to cross the street; something I wouldn't do in real life. I was going as fast as the cars were, and noticed I needed to get up over the curb of the sidewalk. Still going extremely fast, I pulled up the front of my bike (also nearly impossible in real life since it is isn't a tiny BMX bike or anything) and got over it without feeling a thing. I was now on a gravel road. I realized I didn't remember it... but of course I had crossed on the other side of the street. Purely by guesswork, I got home. The dream had allowed me to think I could navigate in places I didn't know at all!

When I got home, I told my mom why I had come. She didn't seem to mind, and gave me my worksheet and a replica of a human heart that must have been my project. We got into the car (or once again I just "got" into the car) and began driving. I realized I had "forgotten" a pass I remembered the teacher had given me (probably a false memory) and that it was still in the house. "She'll be pissed," I told my mom. My mom told me not to worry. We got back to the brown gravel road. My mom didn't know where to go. We kept going to dead ends and such. I began to tell my mom where to go. I realized every turn I did was the "right" turn. Once again the dream was changing to suit my decisions and allow me to complete whatever goal I had. The scene shifted, and I was on my bicycle again. I *almost* noticed it right then, but I was behind my sister. I was actually driving alongside my school, but I didn't notice it because my sister was sitting on the bike sideways and we were going at least 25MPH. _In real life I don't go this fast, but in the dream it seemed natural. I barely had to peddle._ I knew that some people rode their bikes like this, but I yelled at her to stop. When she didn't I became extremely afraid that she'd fall into the road and began yelling for her to stop with a few swear words thrown in for good measure. She finally stopped, but we were heading towards a group of people. They all had blond hair, and they were riding bikes. I squeezed the brakes, and the bike slowed to a crawl. I then weaved through them; they weren't moving anywhere. That is when I noticed the scene change. I wondered why I was even going there. I didn't remember that the school was just to the right of me. Then something happened. I noticed that I was seeing extremely well. I didn't have any floaters, and the colors were popping out from every object. 

I never remembered breathing so easily or seeing so well I thought. It was amazing. I took a left turn and said bye to my sister. I was actually going away from the school now. I crossed a street without really thinking about it and peddled up a hill. It felt like I was on gear 3-4, but my legs obviously weren't getting tired. I strained slightly to get up the last part, which was all a collection of round rocks. After the apex of the hill, I got next to what looked like another school. It was made of red brick and was very rectangular so to speak. There weren't any round parts on the building. Most schools here have something round to them. In addition to that, it was slanted with the hill. To my left I saw a kid from my school that always skipped track practice, so why not school as well? I realized that I had forgotten to get to my school. How stupid of me when I was so close before. I looked for the lights over the football field which can be seen from fairly far, especially at the top of a hill. I found them, but they were different. There were only about five per group, and they were white and rounded at the top. I went down the hill, and got to a park where kids were playing. Over the first field I just road across (the grass didn't seem to bother the bike) but I was in trouble with the second one. Some kids were playing football, so their moves were unpredictable. A guy was also about to throw a baseball to be hit by his wife. They told me I could go. I forgot about my bike and ran. And slipped! I fell onto my side, mimicking what happened to me on our slippery gravel track a few days ago.  I laughed with everyone else and ran again. I had to go through a square opening in a metal building. There was about 1 inch of metal sticking up from the ground, and I suppose I tripped on that. I fell to the other side, and laughed again. A lady told me that she was impressed that I wasn't hurt since I had cut my ear. As soon as I got inside, an alarm rang. I instantly just knew I was sick with something. It must have been from my human heart replica... which was real enough. Not worried, I sank down and waited for the paramedics to arrive.

----------


## Yosemine

Instead of one long dream, I remember a few shorter ones. OK, they were borderline fragments, but at least my recall is improving a little.

*Sunday 5/4/08* *The Monster Bus*

Ah, a bus yet again. I need to start RCing whenever I see, ride, or hear of a bus because I have so many dreams relating to them. At any rate I was first with everyone from the track team. They were going to practice, but I was going home. I had gotten onto a bus somehow, and it was driving away. When I looked down I noticed I was extremely high off the ground; much more than any bus I've been on. I saw some people running, and telepathically said hello to all of them. We took a left turn, and I was thinking about why the bus was so high up. I was sitting on my knees, and got down from them and the bus was now normal size. I accepted that. When I got off of the bus (once again, I don't know how) I was next to a car that was ours, even though I didn't recognize it. When I got inside, a person started messing around with the oxygen content in the car, bringing it down to 5% and then to 18%. I lied down and looked at the sky. It was a uniform shade of yellow and also seemed to have lots of dust in it. I blamed it on pollution. 

*Rain Cover*

I was sitting on some bleachers, waiting for something. It was beginning to rain. Over me I stretched out a clear plastic cover which kept me dry. A girl behind me asked something about it, and I made it smaller so that it only covered myself. Then I stretched it out so it covered everyone around me. 

*Don't even ask...*

I don't know where this came from. I was running away from some people; I don't know. I went under some tunnels... err... reunited with my family... and saw a minimodel of where I had run? Once again, don't even ask; I don't know.

----------


## Yosemine

Ho hum. More bad recall. This whole *page* has had bad recall. 

*Monday 5/5/08* *Hill Cruise*

The dream was very vague, but I was in the car and we were riding through some mountains before taking a left turn. We kind of got stuck because of those spikes that they put on the road to prohibit you from going in a certain direction were there. My dad did something to retract them and we drove over them.

----------


## Yosemine

This is so weird, my recall just died. I can only remember one dream from last night, and only a few moments of it. It was a weird one. 

*Thursday 5/8/08* *Plastic Explosives*

I was at my old house in the backyard, but it was flooded in frigid water. I went into it, and felt very cold. I got out with my heart beating realistically slowly. Then, my brother got an explosive. It was green and shaped like a stick of dynamite. I told him it was "remotely activated." I then threw it into the water, but it floated. It was a water bottle now, with some air trapped in it. I took the air out and threw it under to explode later.

----------


## Yosemine

My recall still sucks now (seriously, to anyone reading this check out the previous pages for now) but I remembered one dream again. 

*Saturday 5/10/08* *Vintage Buried Model Cars*

I don't really know how I started off. I remember that a squadron of planes flew low over me. There were some shaped like boomerangs, and they were flying with the "point" forwards like you'd expect. Next to them were some big, two engined bombers that were colored white and green. After they passed I recall that we dug, or I understood to dig, in a certain location. I cannot remember digging though. Dreams can be odd like that. We unearthed a cardboard box (which would have long decomposed in real life) and opened it. Inside were three tiny model cars made of metal. They weighed quite a lot, and it seemed as though they were powered by a tiny motor. They must have been worth a lot of money, but I didn't want to take them. I looked at them for a while and then buried them back underground for people in the future to find them. "Who do you think is going to find them?" a guy asked me, "We're in Chad you know." I didn't really take the idea that I was suddenly in Africa to heart and walked away. As I was doing so, the world "blinked" six or seven times. What I mean is that it turned black and came back to normal before doing that again. I looked up and saw that it was the planes flying low and casting shadows on the ground. I walked in their direction.  

A guy on a pink Barbie bike quickly came by. I laughed. Then I saw two little kids putting on a show with fake fighting. I followed them back and got to a plaza with lots of people. I forget what the kids did, but I know they acted mean to me and I was glad when they went away into a car. I walked down the plaza, and my little brother asked me, "Why are they even here on a school day?" "It's Saturday." was my answer, and it really is Saturday. "No it isn't." I ignored his comments. Looks like my dreams don't like me being very aware... I got into a little store and walked to the back. My mom was looking at some stuff and went away. The first thing I saw was an ant farm. I looked around at every item, but I've forgotten most of them. I know the bottom shelf was medical books though. On the ground I found a pack of ring shaped candies that were sort of flat. The package said something about Christmas and a contest. What I got from it was that every Christmas, the person who ate a pack the fastest would win a prize. I ate one. It was like a soft Jolly Rancher. Then I thought about how I could eat it fastest. When I figured I would lose anyways, I looked out the windows and saw a hot girl. Then my stupid brain decided that it was time to have an untimely awakening... 

I hate those!!!

----------


## Yosemine

I remember two dreams from last night which sucks considering how long I slept. In one of them I tried to WILD which is annoying because I should have done a reality check beforehand. 

*Sunday 5/11/08* *Honda Ruckus*

I was in my garage and was going to drive a Honda Ruckus that was in there. I got onto it and drove a little. I was only going about 18mph and went on a small dirt trail with it. After following the trail for a slight right curve I got to a building. I turned right onto the parking lot, and... parked the bike I guess. I remember I went into the building, but currently I cannot remember what I did inside of it. For some reason I'm thinking it was my "job." I came back down, and found the Ruckus in a different location, but just decided it was my mind playing tricks on me (indeed). I got onto it again and started to ride back. When I got back on the trail, I went onto a red railing which went onto a small bump for no discernible reason. I climbed onto it and when I did I heard a person say: "That's what I always really liked about [somebody's name], he always spoke the truth." I slid down the railing and got back onto my Ruckus. When I started up again, I came to a sudden realization. I was fifteen, didn't have a drivers license... and I didn't have a Ruckus either. I ignored the last part but got home quickly, fearing that I'd get in huge trouble. When I got there and parked the bike, I noticed how slowly I had gone the whole way. My dad was in there also and didn't seem to care. I asked him if I could ride in our street just to get the hang of it better. 

*My Dad's Frogs*

I began in science class. From what I understood, I was making a PowerPoint. It was for math class and the teacher didn't like it. But instead of math symbols I was trying to draw dinosaurs. When I finally gave up, I noticed I was one of about five left in the whole class. I reasoned that it was break time, and that I had missed the bell. Not hungry, and with no particular person to meet, I decided to stay inside. I saw a guy go on some computers (which really don't exist) so I did as well. As soon as I sat down, there came this urge to WILD. I had asked my subconscious for a lucid dream starting in my science class after all, since I figured that I knew the place well enough to get lucid but not get frozen in it like my room tends to do. Guess not. I started to breath a little slower and sank into the chair like another person on Dream Views once described. I couldn't get very far however because "something" interrupted me. I don't really know what. I got out of the chair and found that my garage was straight outside. I went in, hoping to fall asleep in there. 

I lied down, feeling quite comfy and began to try again. Just when I started my dad came in. I gave up on the WILDs. I sat with my dad on a bed (makes you wonder why I tried to WILD on the floor) and saw that he had a lot of animals, including frogs. Some time passed as I did something else (I don't think I actually did anything; I think that my mind gave me the illusion that time passed) and I was back looking at the frogs. I looked at one from the top and it had two shriveled and dead frogs in it that had died from a lack of water. That's really a guilt trip back from when I was eight and forgot to give my frog water. I told my dad, who said he had filled the tank with water. The tank was full of water now with a few frogs swimming around in them. I looked to the right. There were tadpoles with feet that were just developing. Below were five vases, each with some life that I knew to be tadpoles earlier and earlier in the development phases. "So you like frogs?" I asked my dad dumbly. "Yes." With that intelligent conversation over, my mom came in. She accidentally knocked over a tank which seemed to be full of Sea Monkeys... just like this little kid did to me when I was thirteen. This must have been like the revenge of my past pets. Then she basically knocked over every tank in the garage. I "remembered" that I had a fish in a blue box. I ran to it and found that my fish appeared to be dried up. I picked it up and I knew it was dead but I tried to get it to water. The fish turned into the box for the video game TrackMania Sunrise but I didn't notice. I still thought it was a fish. Wherever I touched the box it turned black and would sink in. I picked it up and it turned into a Halo 2 box. Just then I realized that I was holding a box.  Sure the box was ruined, but DVD's were waterproof right? I really don't know. Neither does Google. The weird part is that the problem had just turned from a lack of water to too much of it. I put the disk into our DVD player, forgetting that I needed a computer to actually run it, but as it span the player gave me a message that was something like, "Crystal Identified" which I knew meant everything was OK.

----------


## Yosemine

I understand why my recall was so bad now. I've stopped waking up randomly during the night. Now that I've gotten used to it, I think my recall is improving as well. Since I didn't wake up, what I split up to be different dreams may have been scene changes, but they also all felt like different dreams if you know what I mean. 

*Monday 5/12/08* *Chinese Costco*

I entered a Costco with my family, and recalled that I was in China. I spoke English with my sister, wondering if everyone else heard gibberish like I heard. I was surprised that the store seemed almost empty. After walking a little, we turned right and saw a table with newspapers on it. The newspaper was in English (though I didn't notice) and had a picture of a guy on a racing bicycle cheering. I guessed he was the winner of an important bike race. Underneath that magazine was another newspaper, except this one was of Lance Armstrong lying down next to his bicycle in a green suit. I supposed he had also won another important bicycle race and was taking a rest afterwards. Then after walking a little more I found a small toolbox. I "remembered" that China had lots of cool little gadgets, though I think I really meant Japan and confused them in my dream. My dad picked up a few things as if he liked them. 

After that we walked through an aisle which I assume was the toy section. Everything was in US dollars (though I didn't notice once again) but ridiculously expensive. A tiny, plastic model rocket was $49.99. I kept seeing all these cool but extremely overpriced toys everywhere. At the end was a small flying toy that would fly over you and chirp like a bird. It looked like the black automated plane from The Incredible, except in this case it was white. When it came down I carried it around for a while because I really liked the idea. In the end, I looked at the price. It was $43.99 so I set it back down. 

*Cross Country Hill*

This is one of those few scenes; long time dreams. In the beginning I dreamt I saw some people running up a hill, and I guessed they were training for Cross Country (I'm running in Cross Country next year). They ran back down. "Days" passed and I saw people running up the hill again. I didn't run, but went near the coach. "Are you sure you can run?" he asked me. "Yeah, I'm healthy." I told him. After that I started to follow everyone. I was in school but it was different. I saw a lot of people making a chain by holding each other's hands. I joined and all together all the students formed a line a good 250 meters long, but looped around. 

*Dad's a Murderer?* 

If my mom or dad saw this dream, they would get mad at me and tell me to clear the crap out of my head! I started out not really being there, but watching. Somehow my dad attempted to murder my mom, and was caught. I saw a brief video showing how he had also tried to kill his girlfriend in high school but without any success. My mom got a boyfriend then, and I walked downstairs thinking that while my dad was an awesome father, he must have been a horrible husband. I was pretty much emotionless about it though. Later I was with my mom on a school bus (buses again). It was night and we drove to pick up a hundred or so students. We passed my sister who was walking on the sidewalk. When we got to the "school" the person in charge said that only sixty kids were ready. We waited inside before I woke up.

----------


## Yosemine

You all knew my little spurt of good recall couldn't last long. I only recalled one dream upon waking up. I've noticed that retaining dreams has gotten better though. I don't even have to write them in the mornings because I remember the dream all day long. 

*Tuesday 5/13/08* *Mario Kart Wii Online "Time Trial" Mode*

I was playing Mario Kart Wii and found that it had a new online mode. Basically, you'd be racing with four other players, but you wouldn't actually be with the players. You could see the screen split into four parts, and the other three were the competitor's view. Then you would all compete for the best time, even though there were no items and you couldn't see the competitor's kart on your screen. I played a level and thought it was a nice little idea for those that prefer time trials.

----------


## Yosemine

I remembered a few dreams from last night but not in great detail. They are interesting enough. 

*Wednesday 5/14/08* *Living Out a Book*

This dream started with me reading a book. Soon enough I was actually "in" the book so to speak. I was driving a car up a tall hill. The road went around and around. I think I passed by a red brick wall on the way up. I came back down on another road. Then my dad somehow interrupted my reading and the scene vanished. Later, I found the book again and flipped through the pages to see where I left off. I found the right place and continued reading. 

*SNES Game Rentals*

This was a morning dream. Vivid as always. I was standing in a line. A long one. I really didn't know why, my goal was just to reach the end. I stand in this line, quite literally, for ten minutes. Ten wasted dream minutes. At the end of the line, someone suddenly asks me, "Can I help you?" I glanced inside and saw lots of SNES games. I told them to bring me any game. "What genre?" "Oh... action/adventure would be good." I meant to say a platformer, but I guess platformers are action/adventure now... 

*You Can See without Eyes*

I was in this store. I remember that I was in this store for what seemed like at least thirty minutes, though I cannot remember why. I do remember that when my family was about to leave, I "remembered" I had forgotten something. I ran in and went to the spot I thought it would be. Of course, my glasses. In the dream they had thick red rims. I saw more of these red rimmed glasses lying around. The guy in charge of the store claimed they were also forgotten. "Dumbasses," he gracefully added. We both found one pair of glasses without any actual glass/plastic upon first glance. It seemed as though the lens area was filled in with red plastic. The other guy picked it up and flipped the red plastic up so that it vanished, and plastic was left. Then I went back to the car, and my mom said something about my eyes being done. Good. I took my "eyes" and stuck them back in. I realized I could see without my eyes. "But then again people who astral project claim that they can see without eyes, so maybe I was doing something like that." I thought. 

*Dream Fragment: Hypnotism*

I was watching a TV show which was supposed to hypnotize you to fall asleep and initiate a lucid dream. I turned to my mom halfway and her face was painted over and blue. I guessed it was working and turned back to the TV.

----------


## Yosemine

Not the greatest recall once more. However, I've been noticing dreamsigns again which is always good, even if I always forget to reality check in the dreams. 

*Thursday 5/15/08* *Sonic the Hedgehog Murders*

This is a small snippet I remember. I was in a thrift store and found they had a good collection of CD's and games. I filed through and found a Sonic the Hedgehog game... or so it would seem. It was rated M for some reason so I opened the manual. The beginning showed pictures of Sonic, Tails, and Knuckles (that's the right names I think) on a green field, but as I kept flipping the background eventually turned black and there were pictures of fire and then weapons. I asked my mom if I could get it out of curiosity, but she said no because it was rated M. 

*Swim Suit Underwear*

I was in a classroom sitting down when for some reason I took off my pants. I have no clue why, because in a moment I was thinking, "Holy crap, I don't have any pants." I looked down and saw that instead of boxer-briefs I was wearing my swimming shorts. Cool. I guessed that I was going swimming later and had worn the swimming shorts on earlier in the morning to save time. The teacher then told me to go to the office because I was violating the dress code, even though I really wasn't. I grabbed the note she was giving me with more force than necessary and walked out the door, somehow arriving at the office moments later. The office looked like the one in the first middle school I attended, and which I hated (and still hate) with all my heart. Two women came up to me; to give me pants that didn't violate the dress code I guessed.

----------


## Yosemine

I finally had another lucid last night. It sucked. But it was a lucid nonetheless. I'm beginning to wonder if I'll ever get the hang of it...

*Friday 5/16/08* *Wine > Life*

I began by getting a bottle of wine from a high place. I didn't really know how to get down, so I jumped. I had a pistol in one hand and hoped that the recoil would slow me down before I hit the ground (what the heck)? I shot the pistol ten feet from the ground and when nothing happened I flipped over to fall onto my back so that the wine bottle wouldn't break. When I got up my back really hurt for a few moments. Then I somehow got lucid in a kitchen. My hands kept changing; one moment they had seven fingers the next they had four. This had never happened to me before where my hands are totally normal in all other dreams. I decided to have fun with it by looking away, visualizing how many fingers I had and then looking back. I managed to get seven fingers per hand again (though I could only see them and not feel them) down to four per hand (though I couldn't see my thumb I still felt it). I then got back to the normal amount and the dream became unstable and I had a false awakening. Everything was extremely realistic. I was doing the nose reality check so I knew I was still dreaming. I took note that I heard birds chirping outside. Nice touch. I started to get out of bed but really woke up. Quite honestly, in the dark like that the dream world and real world looked the same. 




*Dream Fragment: Falcon Control*

I was controlling a falcon over the beach. I was making it chase after a seagull for fun. I asked my brother if I was getting the seagull to move away, but he said no.

----------


## Yosemine

I had an incredibly long lucid dream last night. So long I cannot remember the beginning all too well, so I'll start with the part I really start to remember from. 

*Saturday 5/17/08* *Doing Basically Everything*

I got to do basically everything I wanted (well that I could think of in this particular dream). First I got lucid in my backyard. I went into some mud and rolled around in it. It was so realistic I couldn't even believe it. Who doesn't want to roll in mud once in a while? After that my shirt was very wet and I wanted to clean it off because it was really nasty feeling. Basically, I "reset" the dream to start off with a clean shirt. The dream was a bit hazy but I wasn't letting that stop me. I instantly went down to look at the gravel. Gravel? I remembered the lucid task. Being quite uncreative I ate a few rocks, but I can't remember what it was like. After that the world was a lot clearer and I started to fly up a bit. I flew up next to a building with a roof that has those semicircular overlapping tiles. I wondered what it would be like to slide down it. I sat down and slid down the roof. It was very bumpy, but I got pretty fast in the process. When I was off I flapped my hands and arms to recover by flying. 

That was fun and all but I wanted a bigger building! I kept flying and went over our fence. As I gained altitude I found myself in a very different town than I was "supposed" to be in. It reminds me of pictures of England I have seen. Unfortunately for me, all the buildings were pretty low, except for one. I flew over to it. It had parts with a green slanted roof, but most of it was flat and white. I landed on the flat part. At the end of the roof I saw some people jumping off and flying back. Fantastic idea. I ran and then jumped off the building, doubting myself slightly. I kept telling myself I could do it, but I wasn't too sure. I jumped off (quite thrilling) and levitated right there. I turned around in midair and went back to the roof safely. 

Then I had another great idea. Why don't I bungee jump? I had the building, now all I needed was the bungee cord. I then thought (consciously, I knew I was dreaming though it may sound like I was nonlucid) that the bungee cord must be under the overhang of the building. I reached under and sure enough I pulled out a bungee cord. It didn't really have anything to put my foot in, so I just tied the ends on. Even though it was a dream, I was a little afraid so instead of jumping off I did one of those wimpy "dives" where you crouch down and just fall off. The way down wasn't too exciting. Yes, I saw the ground getting closer, but I had a bungee. The way up was different. I could really feel the line stretching out and slowing me down, and then springing back. All the blood went to my head and I sailed over the overhang (good thing I didn't hit it because the bungee was attached under it) and landed on my feet on the building once more. A DC (which I knew as "ScaredyLuigi," an old online friend from the now shut down Nsider, but I thought he was from Dreamviews) then fastened the bungee to his feet and really jumped off. He was literally an inch from the ground when he pulled up. "Always have to outdo me." I said jokingly. 

I didn't really know what else I wanted to do at the moment, and the scene seems to have changed around me. I was underneath some metal bleachers with the same kid. I now noticed that he looked like one from the Cross Country team I just joined at school. I realized I forgot the beginning of the dream (indeed at least ten minutes have been cut) and I asked him if he knew. I figured that it was worth a shot. He said something like, "No, that's the problem with lucid dreams." I kept walking and got to a place where a lot of DC's were leaning on a blue railing and looking out to a park on the opposite side. I flopped on my stomach and found a pile of rocks. I remembered the task again, and also that I had done it. However, I thought the first one didn't really count. I was also trying to think of the second lucid task but I couldn't figure it out. I popped a rock into my mouth and chewed. It was ridiculously soft, and the once hard rock fell apart into grains probably 1/10th the size of playground sand. I didn't really have to swallow, the stuff just went down. I threw in another two and started to gag. I mean, the rocks were absolutely tasteless, but they were making me gag really violently. I thought it would be idiotic to throw up (especially since it just might happen in real life) so I spit out whatever was left in there and got up to look for a drinking fountain. The DC's leaning on the fence said something about how horrible the person managing the park on the opposite side was. I looked, and saw a woman with black skin, but it seemed to have cracks were the skin was red. It was as if the black was flaking off and soon all of her skin would be bright red. I turned and saw two things: a hell of a lot of graffiti and a drinking fountain. Not thinking of looking at the graffiti (which could have been interesting) I started to drink water and flush out the rock with it. I then "woke up" into blackness. I had forgotten a lot of my dream and decided to complete the final step and record the dream. I "awoke" from this half dreaming state. 

*Dream Fragments* 

Fragment 1: I was in a store looking around. I can't remember this dream too well now, but I found some stuff on the walls like propellers. I acquired a pair of glasses and saw fine. I was going to buy them for some reason. 

Fragment 2: I remembered I had forgotten shorts for track and field and thought I was getting marked off. I entered a gym and sat. I noticed I was wearing green shorts and got much happier than I should have and began shouting with joy. Silly dream me. 

Fragment 3: I saw a video of a guy on a bike going on this crazy course with banked turns and yellow nets that acted as trampolines. The music playing in the background was that of Mario Kart Wii's "Mushroom Gorge" track and I must admit it fit very nicely.

----------


## Yosemine

I had a couple really random dreams from last night. My recall for one of them is actually pretty good. 

*Sunday 5/18/08* *My Spider*

I was in this store with tiles. It was selling washing machines. My dad wanted to get a washing machine, but it was part of a solid block of marble. I on the other hand saw this guy that told me about having a pet spider. I somehow was forced into having one, and then the man told me they live for up to 30 years. My dad was now trying to get a refrigerator but it was stuck in a solid block of foam. The manager of the store helped him cut it out and put it into a bigger refrigerator. In the end of the dream I was lying on my bed looking at my spider. It didn't move and was boring. I "accidentally" lost it. 

*Special Dream Views Event*

I first attempted a WILD. One of my eyes opened but the other got stuck. In the stuck one I could see blue swirls, but in the other I just saw the edge of my bed illuminated by the sun. I thought I was half asleep and half awake or something. I waited for it to pass. When it did I got out of bed thinking I was awake. I did not find it weird when a woman that claimed to be from Dream Views was in my room and told me there was some special event going on. I think everyone was attempting to dream share. I thought I might as well join in for the heck of it, but first I needed to take a shower. Let's skip the shower scene... After the shower I went downstairs and saw my brother playing Mario Kart. "This is the event?" I thought, "To play Mario Kart?" So I played Mario Kart. I was on a different course which I think would have actually worked very well. The road was stone and it had some mud around the outside that would allow for some shortcuts with a mushroom. The item "boxes" were triangular, so the fake item boxes were also triangular. The end had a fountain you would steer around before coming into the final stretch. I won the race, and some official looking people came to greet me. I was extremely embarrassed because I was playing as Peach and I was pink and everything, and for some reason Peach represented me. It's confusing to understand in the real world, but it makes sense in the dream. 

One of the men takes me to a car. I note that it is a blue and scratched van. A little kid is playing a game inside. When he finishes he tries to take the game with him out of the truck. His mom pulled the game out of his hands and put it back, and then grabbed the little kid by the legs and dragged him away. The little kid was trying to reach for it and crying. I then saw a man in the front seat shaking his head. When he saw me he told me that I was going to participate in a game. I could see a lot of prizes, including a fish tank. He gave me a Frisbee and four toy plastic dynamite sticks. He then told me I had to hit the red Frisbee that was hanging on an upright stick about fifteen feet away, adding that it would take good accuracy to win "the dynamite." I threw the Frisbee but missed. I opened the package for the plastic dynamite sticks, but forgot to throw them at the Frisbee, aiming for a wooden stick instead. I missed all four times, before remembering I was supposed to be throwing this stuff at the Frisbee, which had moved one wooden stick to the left. I went to collect all the pieces I threw, but couldn't find one. The guy in the car was trying to show me where it, and another piece was but I couldn't see them.

----------


## Yosemine

I had a long dream involving going to China again last night. I suspect that by now I've lost about half of it, but oh well. 

*Monday 5/19/08* *China in the Clouds*

The dream began with me somehow being in Israel. I saw my aunt but ignored her. A couple seconds later I noticed her and hugged her. The scene changed and I was now at what seemed to be a swap meet, but I knew I was in China. I looked around, but there was no dominant race. Basically people from all over the world. I turned into another row of the tents but everyone was coming towards me. I distinctly noted a man with a mustache on a white bicycle. I couldn't fight the traffic so I turned around. I saw a restroom. It had a weird picture on it that looked like a guy sitting on a high tech toilet I once saw in a video of Japan. I went in and opened the stall. There were two normal toilets (both in the same stall). I turned around and I had some boxes. My dad was with me. Inside the boxes were some toys. I picked one up and said, "Made in China" presumably as a joke... My dad laughed, and so did two other people in the adjacent stalls. My dad quietly told me how it was silly that they were laughing at something they didn't know. The scene changed again and I was... well I don't really know. I was in a different place but looking up. There was an explosion and some metal parts slowly came down. I realized the bathroom I was just in exploded and the two guys in it probably died. I started to fly and caught a couple of the bigger metal pieces.

----------


## Yosemine

I don't remember my dreams too well, but I had an interesting sense of time in one. 

*Tuesday 5/20/08* *Stealing Sugar*

In the beginning of this dream I was walking in a closed area which I thought was Mexico. As we rounded a corner my dad said that the place beside us was the best food you could get but he didn't want to eat there at the moment. I remember later that I had stolen a bag of sugar. When I got caught I gave the workers the bag of sugar, plus twenty dollars each that I found in the backpack I was carrying to keep them quiet. 

*Pre-AP English*
_
I'm taking this ridiculous "pre-AP" course next year in English for the hell of it (I have an A and if I want to I can write well though I don't like being all dramatic about it in my dream journal. I prefer casual language here)._  I was in this course. I was watching a PowerPoint presentation about what we were going to learn. Originally it said "AP English." I noticed and glanced back. It now said "Pre-AP English." It was such a small difference I thought I just misread. The next day we were watching a video. I had to draw a picture of a weird shoe for some reason. I felt like I spent around 45 minutes on this and then class ended.

----------


## Yosemine

I had a lucid dream last night, but I basically wasted it. 

*Wednesday 5/21/08* *Track Star*

This was neat. I was in the middle of our football field watching people running around the track. When I looked away and looked back they were further ahead than the speed at which they were running. I was talking to a guy on the team, but I don't remember what we were talking about. Then the head coach came up to me and told me that I was a very good runner and that if I kept it up I could make varsity next year. 

*Dream Views Chat 2*

I was on Dream Views, but I was on a new chat system. The original chat was still there, but there was another one too. I tried to type but lots of random numbers and letters came on the screen. They entered in, and I got a message that stated that I was banned from Dream Views for spamming...

*Naiya's Lucid Dream*

I woke up and closed my eyes for a DEILD attempt. Instead I got this... I saw Naiya (a Dream Views member) on my computer. She was lucid dreaming. I wondered why she didn't have her nasty dream guide around. She went downstairs and into my sister's room. I then walked away towards the kitchen wishing I could lucid dream as well. I then realized that I was dreaming and felt pretty stupid. I walked outside. The dream was nice and vivid. It was windy and the sky was semi dark. I looked down and up again and the dream cleared up further. I got to a brick wall and climbed over it. I then decided I would figure out once and for all why so many people get sidetracked by sex in LD's. I wouldn't have sex (that's crossing the line) but I would feel her boobs out of curiosity. _I feel so dirty._ I flew into our neighbors house expecting to find a random hot girl. I did, asked for permission (which I knew I'd get) and then preceded... I woke up shortly after. Not enjoyable... I'm sure it's great in real life and all, but there are so many better things to do in lucid dreams.

----------


## Yosemine

I can only recall one dream from last night but what a dream it was. I don't ever want to fall asleep again...

*Thursday 5/22/08* *The Dying Head*

I was leaning against a chain link fence that blocked me from a fall down a steep, rocky hill. Out of the corner of my eye I saw something rolling. Curious I made my way to it. I couldn't believe what I found; the head of a child. "He" (I can only guess what the gender was before) had light brown skin and stared back at me with open eyes. I didn't know what to do. Here I found a still living person which couldn't speak (no way to move the air), couldn't breath, couldn't eat, couldn't circulate, etc. Yet in a second he spoke to me. He had a disproportionately deep voice. I don't remember exactly what he said first, but I asked him how he could speak without lungs and live without a heart. My mind was working pretty logically, and I was suspecting I was dreaming, but he told me that he was dying of a disease. I didn't care whether or not I was dreaming, I wanted to make sure he didn't die alone freaky as it was being with him. I put him on my lap and his eyes rolled back. I yelled at him to wake up (I got pretty panicky) and he managed to stay conscious. I really had no idea what I should do. Though I didn't witness it I he died a couple minutes later. 

I was now in a room. I seemed to have caught whatever disease he had. If it could be caught so easily it must have been dangerous, and I decided I would make sure to call the doctors (even though I had a memory of the kid saying the disease was incurable and "creative") but I'd stay in the room to prevent an epidemic that could wipe out half the world. I was cured soon afterwards. I was now in a school cafeteria buying pizza. I remembered hearing that pizza was the little kid's last meal (where would it go though?) I silently stood to honor him and sat down. I decided I never wanted pizza again.

----------


## Yosemine

Once again I only remember one dream but it was funny. I learned that heaven absolutely sucks, and that God isn't the nicest fellow. If your going to take offense to this, just don't read it OK?

*Friday 5/23/08* *The Afterlife*

First let me start with a false memory I had later in the dream because the dream will make more sense this way. In the false memory I had died in a coffin. I had not been able to open a container I was in so I fell asleep. Somebody thought I was dead _(you'd have to be quite an idiot not to notice I was breathing)_ and put me in a coffin. I woke up with the part where the head goes open, but I couldn't move. Next thing I know I'm on a bed (it is a bunk bed and I'm on the top) where someone greets me. I already know I'm in heaven. I sat there for a little while then asked, "So do we stay here for eternity?" "Yes, you'll stay here for eternity" said the person who greeted me. That was somewhat reassuring, but then came the thought of what I was going to do. There really wasn't anything to do...

I think that the person everyone decided was God came now. Everyone rushed in towards him. I was curious to how I felt in heaven when I ran. It was an interesting feeling. I felt light, but my steps were heavy, as if the lightness was only an illusion. "God" walks over to the side of the room and demands for us new arrivals to show our papers. If we didn't have any papers he would send us to Hell. I found my legal documents in my pocket and gave them to him. After than I had a thought about marriage and how much it would suck to be married for eternity. I really just wanted to be reborn or something. I wrote down somewhere that there were millions, possibly billions of places to go... but I had an eternity. What happens when I've visited them all? The dream ended with those thoughts.

----------


## Yosemine

Bad recall once more, but I messed up my sleep schedule so that isn't much of a surprise. 

*Saturday 5/24/08* *Saving the Suicidal*

I saw a fighter plane (F-16 probably) flying. Soon I was flying in it. We got to this place and now I was on the ground. It doesn't make sense now, but there was somebody suicidal in the F-16. We set up a mirror to "show that we cared" to save them. Yes... yes.

*My Dad's a Comedian*

I went to see my dad perform comedy, and asked him what the funniest joke he told that night was.

----------


## Yosemine

I had some OK recall last night; 1 "long" dream and two very short ones. They were at my friends house. Last time I was there marked the time my recall took a turn for the worst, and I reminded myself to "revise" that when I was there. Maybe that could get my recall back. 

*Sunday 5/25/08* *Hard Water*

Cute dream. I was swimming in a pool. There were these tubes that you would put into the water that would initially float, but as they filled with water they would soon sink. Nothing big in real life, but in the dream everyone loved them. In what I can only guess was a while later I threw one in but it didn't sink. I then "remembered" that the pool was now salt water (denser so I guess the tubes were too buoyant). A girl said she would go get a tube she used "in Miami." I supposed it was a tube built for the saltier oceans. The next day there actually was no pool. It was drained, but instead of a pool bottom there was a huge carpet where people were playing soccer. The edges were really dirty (you know how all the crap in the pool collects in the bottom edges, that's how I figured it all got there). I somehow got a vacuum and started to clean up all the dirt. I took a right turn at the corner and found a ball. I picked it up. The center was clear blue plastic and it had brushes all around it. I threw it at a nearby different pool and to my surprise it bounced right off hardly leaving a ripple. I would come back to that later... but I had to finish vacuuming. 

I kept going up; to my right there was now a soccer field (a real one with grass). I turned right again and on my left there was a lot of grass which is weird because I was indoors. When I had finished my round I bounced the ball across the pool. Some other people caught it and threw it back. We kept going back and forth. There were computers in the same room as the pool... Afterwards I went out through a door. Some people were running backwards next to a door and slamming into the wall. I "knew" that they were trying to do this glitch (no, really, a glitch) that would reset the "game." I did it too and managed to managed to erase world peace, or at least that's what my track coach standing by told me. He gave me a test to get it back. All the wrong answers were crossed out, so I didn't read the questions, but for one question the correct answer was Queen Elizabeth II. 

*Another Dumb MKWii Dream* 

I was just watching a replay of my character in Mario Kart Wii winning a race in an ice place for at least three minutes. At the end I was given control, and somehow the other karts had caught up. I hit the gas (or pressed "A"...) and got into second place. 

*Nature vs. City*

I saw a ridiculously dry desert. I mean, it was the dustiest, driest thing you could imagine. I could see as if I were a camera. "I" moved and got near a river. Can you imagine a dry river? The riverbanks were dry. I swear the area under the running water was dry. An animated hand touched the water. I swear even the water here was dry... A voice said we were near San Fransisco. The camera panned up and I saw an enormous city with many high-rise buildings. The camera panned all the way across this metropolis.

----------


## Yosemine

Yay, this is my last post on page 5, the unlucky bad recall page. To add to the event I had more bad recall last night! Doesn't it all just work so well?

Wow, I just noticed that this page started with The Simpsons and ended with The Simpsons. Bring on the good recall (please). 

*Monday 5/26/08* *Water Bird*

No, this isn't a dream about a monkey talking in sign language. I was in some water playing this "game." I was supposed to be a bird's "dad" and the girl with me was the "mom." The goal was to keep the baby alive in a variety of levels. I was supposed to give the bird water with a toy that sucks water in then blows it out (I played with one earlier yesterday). The mom was supposed to give it food or something. I found a floating sled on the water and climbed into it, trying to get comfortable. Being stupid in my dreams, I thought that the sled would make me able to paddle faster. My subconscious knew better and made it nearly impossible for me to balance, let alone move the sled in the water. I sucked some water in and fed it to the bird (which wasn't real now that I think about it). It skipped to level four, but I don't remember the rest. 

*Dream Fragments*

Fragment 1: My science teacher told me to finish my Rube Goldberg machine. I added on to it a little. 

Fragment 2: I was watching The Simpsons after voting for an episode to watch in class. The "Simpsons" themselves were represented by tall animated buildings.

----------


## Yosemine

As a joke, my subconscious made there be no recall yesterday night (read the last entry). I had some OK recall today, and a weird thing which I seem to have woken up in... but I can't be too sure. 

*Wednesday 5/28/08* *Alien Invasion*

They're back again. This was part of a chain of dreams, so I should start from the beginning, though it could almost be three dreams. First I was flying an RC plane somewhere I've never seen. The ground was blue like some tennis courts and the sun was setting. The plane was new, but I didn't fly it much. I think that originally I was showing my brother what a great glider this huge airplane thing I made was (out of plastic and paper), and it was flying very nicely so I guess sometime it shifted into an RC plane. The setting sun was blinding me a little, and I held the plane in my hand. The rudder was "bang bang" control (not proportional) and it would bend at 90 degrees. The amazing part was how fast it did this; so fast the eye could not follow it. By moving the stick back and forth it would seem like the rudder was facing both ways. I was going to do a test to see how the plane would fly (wondering if it would just act as if it were now draggy) but I didn't want to risk it. I then went to my house. I wanted to fly my bigger plane before sundown. I entered directly into my room and took the plane and the batteries outside. The sky quickly went from orange to a darker purple. I needed to fly fast. 

At this moment I "awoke" in my bed. I was on my back, and I could see through the circular window on the wall. Something big was coming. A Boeing 747 flew overhead. I tried to get a closer look at it, but my vision was flickering and my eyes were twitching. I then awoke again, probably still in a dream. Not really thinking, I closed my eyes to go back to sleep if I woke up. I was still looking out the window in my dream. This alien spacecraft came by my window, but it didn't scare me at all. The alien would utter incomprehensible phrases inside. It somehow got onto DV chat. I was on DV chat as well now. It typed things out randomly like "ajfovienpa joi npao nofij." The language of the alien of course I reasoned. A translation appeared below in tiny text. All I got before I woke up was "I love your city Verona." 

*To China Again*

This was a short morning dream. I left my house into a town I don't know. It was like something from a story. Everything was bright and vivid... and very happy. I walked with my family to a bridge. I think it was red, and a drawbridge. A band was playing on it. My cross country coach was in it and gave me a quick approving nod when he saw me. He didn't have his beard, like in real life that day which must have been "important" to my subconscious. At the other end of the bridge it was dark and not welcoming. We needed to go up some weird metal thing that had lines like stairs of an escalator. I ran up it, only to slip. My mom said it was from Hong Kong to count the workers going in and out of a building. "Well no wonder it doesn't work I said," though in the dream it didn't occur to me that everything was cheap Chinese junk if it came from there. When we got up it seemed we ended up in a factory that extracts metals or something. I woke up at 6:08 then remembering I was supposed to be out of bed 18 minutes earlier.

----------


## Yosemine

I remember a couple not-to-long dreams from last night. Very vivid, and I could think straight. 

*Thursday 5/29/08* *Tiger Attack*

_It must be said; before this dream I spent a lot of time at my house in another dream knowing I must play in our school's production "The Outsiders" even though I didn't know the lines. Since I only remember feelings, I can't describe the dream._

I was in a place that housed some tigers. I noticed that the fence was very low, and I knew that a tiger could jump it very easily if it wanted to. I was there for a few more minutes when one of the tigers escaped the cage. The ones behind me did as well and they surrounded me. Idiotically, my first instinct was to try to pet the tigers; something I don't think they liked too much. I ran away (knowing I was screwed but not scared; I rarely feel extreme fear in dreams) and could see that the tigers didn't even move. They just faced each other. One of them was white. 

*Tall Bicycle* 

My mom and I were driving, and on the left we saw a long and thin lake. If we would have turned 90 degrees to the left we would have been facing towards the long side of the lake, so the thin side was what I saw. Looking at the water, I was impressed with the clearness of the water. I could see every rock (there were a lot of smooth boulders in there) all the way to the other end of the lake. I wanted to walk across it, and was considering it before I saw some speedboats passing. Not wanting to be chopped in two, I decided not to enter the water. My mom had a boat too, but before we could ride in it it became a bicycle. I somehow got onto it, and my sister said her friends were sitting in the back. One was sitting on top of the other's shoulders. I biked around the track. I noticed how high up I was for a bicycle. It was frightening (but not "extreme" or as bad as it would be in reality), especially since the turns felt wrong. Every good turn felt like the ones where you know you are going down. I thought it was because of the tallness of the bike, and that I was leaning it too much. My sister's friends got off in the middle, and I skidded into a small crash, but luckily the bike had shrunk. I looked at my sister's friends. They were really small, and I couldn't believe how much they had messed up the handling of the bike.

----------


## Yosemine

The night before last was too vague to get much. I got lucid, but I can hardly remember that part. I'm not putting it in the "official" count. As time goes on, I'm making what counts stricter since I'm getting better and no longer need to count lucid dreams 5 seconds long. 

*Saturday 5/31/08* *Many Parts, One Dream*

This dream felt like one when I woke up. I didn't feel like I had a few 5 minute dreams and a 30 minute dream. I felt like I had a 1 hour dream. Now, this happening so early in my REM period would be unlikely, but it felt like that. For that reason I'll list all the things under this "one" dream because I don't know where they divide. The probable reason I dreamt of abuse is because Daniel Danciu showed me a "wonderful" chat room full of pedophiles last night... I mean, it was literally, as Daniel put it, a pedophile training ground...

911: I was in a room with a kid I know from school. He started to sing in a very low voice. I don't know what happened, but as I sat on the sofa I knew I was in danger. I needed to get help. I "remembered" that there was a camera in the room that the police were looking at (that is weird). Since they wouldn't have sound, I held up nine fingers, then one, dropped it, and then picked up 1 again. I hoped that they would treat it as a 911 call. 

Abuse on the staircase: My dad was after me, and I was on a staircase (I don't know why I dream of family members abusing me since I have awesome parents). It was very wide, and metal it seems. I ran up to the top of it. A metal ball fell from somewhere and onto my sister's head. Though in real life she would have had at least a good bruise, she just said "ow." Forgetting I was going to be abused or whatever, I took the metal ball and put in on the metal railing of the staircase. It rolled down the railing and I chased after it, sliding down the railing and running on the stairs (my arm was wrapped around the railing). I caught it at the bottom. 

Impossible Track Star: I was listening to our track coach speak about this track person that was the fastest member ever to join our team. I saw a picture. Not to be mean, but the girl in the picture was really fat. I know you don't have to be nothing but muscle, but it seemed impossible that she could run fast. 

Dodging Bullets: I was in a bus (again, that is a dreamsign I never notice) in the back seat. Through the left window I could see a couple guys I knew from track in a nice looking convertible. "Don't worry, we'll back you up," they said and drew out guns. They pointed them back. I looked through the back window of the bus and a guy in a red suit (reminds me of Edgeworth from Phoenix Wright) drew a gun and stood up on his car. He took a shot and it went right through the bus and through the seat, leaving a neat hole a couple inches to the left of me. As usual in dreams, I was slightly alarmed but not frightened. I saw a guy standing behind the moving bus (but not going farther) take shots towards the guy that almost shot me, though I for some reason thought him as a "bad" guy. More shots were fired and I moved around the bus, "dodging" every bullet. I looked back, and that guy behind the bus was still there. I noticed that this wasn't possible as the bus was moving, but I didn't care. 

I now was in a car in the front seat (amazing how my brain picked logical ways to show the action, other than the switch of scenes). There were people in front of us that wanted to kill us (my mom was driving) too. We drove right over them. "What a violent movie," I thought. We kept running over people in the middle of the road. When we stopped I was on a field. Some guy was farting and flying. I looked at him for a bit, laughing at how the *other* people weren't getting lucid with such an obvious dreamsign. I seem to think about other people getting lucid in my dreams fairly often. I saw a nearby kid and "remembered" that I needed to talk to him. I asked if he was... well I forget the name. He said his name differed by one letter, though it sounded the same. _Just now I realize it wouldn't be possible to notice that just from speech._ There was only one explanation: this was his cousin. Silly dream logic. 

Parallel Universe: I barely remember anything here but that my dad was in a parallel universe. "Perhaps I'll try out time travel later," he said.

----------


## Yosemine

Two dreams. I didn't notice the obvious dreamsign of instantaneous time change, but whatever. I was fairly entertained by last night's dreams so I have no right to complain. 

*Sunday 6/1/08* *Knott's at Night*

I was at a place I understood to be Knott's Berry Farm and it was nighttime. They didn't have any lights on so it was nearly pitch black. In fact, we were literally the only ones there. There weren't even ride operators. As I was walking, I noticed I had forgotten my glasses strap which annoyed me a lot. I took them off and put them in a closed pocket of mine I believe. Then my sister and I rode Silver Bullet which was horrible. I didn't feel anything at all. When we got off I ran into a small store hoping I could buy a glasses strap. There was nobody in there either, and I could see a clock that said it was 10:24 (I think; it was definitely 10-something). My sister got me back out. I wanted to go to the log flume ride, but it was closed. I then decided to go onto Supreme Scream. I was scared that it was "dangerous" today, but it went up by itself and didn't crash so I went on. Once again, no ride operators, but I sat in the seat. We rose instantly. In a couple seconds we were at the top. When it shot me down, I noticed that I didn't have the over-the-shoulder restraint over me, though in the dream it was just a lapbar. Since it shoots you down faster than gravity would accelerate you, I flew out of the seat and had to grab onto a metal bar which saved me. I managed to pin myself down with the lapbar. When the ride did the bounce back up, it actually went up to the top. The drop back down was pretty fun. 

When I got back down I went to my sister and told her how I almost died on Supreme Scream. She told me not to complain because she almost died on the ride she just went on... I then saw a big light. It was very colorful and aimed at the sky. "Hmm, must be the Freedom Tower," I thought. Then I noticed *that* was going to be in New York. 

*Children's Matsuri Volunteering*

I am volunteering for six hours today at a little festival thing for kids here so it's only natural I'd dream about it. I was in a place that looked like my best friends backyard before they remodeled it. I think in the beginning I was talking with a couple little kids. Eventually the biggest one and I somehow got into a wrestling match for fun. Let me tell you it was very embarrassing to be pinned down by a 10 year old... I was able to get him off, but then I stopped because some people I knew walked by and I didn't want to seem like a huge idiot! After that I think I sat in near a wall and remembered that I was volunteering. I checked the time and it was 12 something. I needed to volunteer at 1. The volunteer check off was just to the left. Then, the time changed to 1:19. I didn't understand how that happened, but I was almost twenty minutes late! I quickly went to the booth, but they said they didn't have a job for me. I yelled at them, telling them I emailed the main person and all before they called her over. 

In a real email, she said she'd be wearing yellow so I knew who she was. She was a lot younger than I'd imagine; maybe 18 maximum. I don't remember what happened here, but the scene switched and I was in the house talking with my dad. He remembered it was the last Saturday of the month (well, what do you know, yesterday *was* the last Saturday of the month) which meant that there were model rocket launches. _I used to make and launch model rockets in a club, but I got bored. I'm an airplane person._ "I have to volunteer," I told my dad. Regardless the scene changed and I was now at an open place with light, powdery dirt that wasn't quite sand. I observed a few rocket launches. The first they launched more than one. I saw the streams, but lost the rocket. The second one was a normal looking rocket which didn't have an ejection charge short enough so it just hit the ground. The third rocket was weird. It was blue and white checkered and seemed inflatable. When it landed, it exploded. from the top launched a softball. When it stopped rolling I kept it as a souvenir.

----------


## Yosemine

*Monday 6/2/08* *Flying Fish*

I got some fish and crabs that would literally fly. They were attracted to the light, so if I put them near my bed they would fly up to the window and hover there. I went to sleep. When I awoke the next morning the crabs were still up, but soon they all fell back down onto the bed. After running out of the bed, the crabs vanished and I couldn't see my fish. When I did, I saw that it was dead because I didn't give it any water. Flying fish or not, it needed water I reasoned. I took it to the sink and washed it, but it didn't move so I went out to bury it. I went around the house to the left and buried it. My dad came and talked to me a little about something. I left the area and kept walking until I got to a McDonalds. I wanted to use the bathroom, but a little girl was in there on a computer (yes, I was in the Men's room). Her mom came soon as well. Screw that; I pissed anyways. Luckily the alarm woke me up before I started a never ending pee...

----------


## Yosemine

As you can tell, I haven't recalled anything the past few days. Honestly, I'm waiting for next Saturday when I leave on a trip to Israel and finally see my relatives again so dream recall is not one of the top things on my mind. Last night I did manage to get lucid twice (I lost it and regained it later in one) but I don't remember the dreams too well. 

*Saturday 6/7/08* *I ran out of titles...*

I was in a store and I had a little throw plane. The wings were foam and the back was wood. I threw it and it worked OK. The tail broke and I found a thick wood block the perfect shape if I were to trim it down. I went to look for a good machine to cut down the wood. This lady was in my way, and for some reason it made me really mad and I yelled "Get out of the way, you bitch!" As soon as that came out I had no idea why I said that. I would never do something like that in real life. I apologized; the lady didn't seem to mind. When I left the store I felt that what I said earlier was not something I'd ever say... in waking life. I suspected that I was dreaming. I did a reality check and found that I really was dreaming to my great relief. I do not remember what happened next. 

*Rube Goldberg Machine*

I began standing on a metal pole thirty feet above the ground. I realized that this was not something I'd normally do, so I did a reality check and found I was indeed dreaming. I hopped down and found a computer. I hoped to watch TV through it. I did a Google search for "TV" but found nothing of importance. The links it gave me made sense, but not for what I searched up. I turned and saw a Rube Goldberg machine and lost lucidity. I watched it work. It was too precise. Marbles bounced just right to get somewhere. Everything seemed too delicate to be reliable. Even the spin of some balls made a huge difference. It all seemed like it shouldn't be working at all. But it did. At the end I congratulated the person, telling him something like: "I'm amazed you made such a reliable Rube Goldberg machine, even though the steps seem hardly linked together and depend on minute factors." I noticed I was dreaming again. It all made perfect sense now: the machine wouldn't work in real life. I still thought it was cool. Later I was putting the machine video on my YouTube nonlucid again. I was trying to find the best way to stress that it was not my video, since I have a few of these machines on my account.

----------


## Yosemine

More bad recall, but I don't care because I'm going to Israel in a week. Woo!

*Sunday 6/8/08* *How Dinosaur Muscles Contract*

I was outside at school. I was taking a test, as was a friend I had kinda forgotten since he moved. We were taking a math test. I don't remember the questions, but I got 100%. Afterwards I was asked to explain how dinosaurs contracted their muscles. I wrote down something like: "A lot of flaps open in the dinosaur muscle cells, which turn solids into liquids. The liquids, being denser, cause the muscle to shrink in overall size and contract." Yes, I know that generally liquids are less dense than solids, but I'm an idiot in dreams.

----------


## fannyaliff101

*You have the coolest dreams I have ever read before!! Thanks for sharing them with all of us... Do post more!!* :boogie:

----------


## Yosemine

Thanks much! Sorry about not updating; I'm on vacation to Israel and the last week I was too excited, plus the last two days I was stopping in London for a short visit. I finally got the chance to pay attention to recall. I may not update this every day, but I think I'm going to record it on paper and then every few days update this online dream journal. I do believe I had a low-lucid dream last night. I had done something wrong and was worried that I was awake, so I reality checked. When I found I was dreaming I was simply relieved and didn't do anything else. 

*Wednesday 6/18/08* *True Artificial Intelligence*

I can't remember much of this dream which is a shame. I start remembering when I was walking in some plaza and I heard a voice which scared the crap out of me... It was the classic "evil robot" voice with a a few tones combined. Inhuman as it sounded, and scared as I was for that moment, as soon as I turned around and saw the creator I was relieved. It looked just like any normal human being standing up straight with a blue shirt. I figured it was the most advanced robot known to man. I began to question it. If only I could remember the questions. I asked it very many questions, and it answered me logically every time. Everything I or it said showed up on a small blue screen below it in white text. When I was done questioning him I woke up. 

*Babysitting my Cousin*

I'm now in Israel where all my family is. Naturally I dreamt of family members. I was basically babysitting my cousin the whole dream. Nothing interesting at all. When my mom and aunt came in I forgot about my job and sat with them. When the mother (not actually the correct aunt; it was a woman I didn't know) came in I ran over to her. She was about to try to put a metal ball in her mouth. I tried to defend why I wasn't with her though I knew it was my fault.

----------


## Yosemine

*Thursday 6\19\08*
*Plane Crash*
I’m not sure where I began; this whole first sequence could be a false memory in the dream. However this order makes the most logical sense. I was in a plane and we were attempting to land. The first two landings were aborted. On the final attempt I saw a flash of fire in the front of the plane and then I was outside standing on some bleachers near a flight attendant. I understood that it had been some time since the last event. The attendant casually informed us that there had been a crash, but nothing else. Needless to say, I was curious about what crash I and my whole family had been in and survived without a crash. I must say I felt sort of… cool to have experienced something like that. I started to search for news articles on Google. I saw many perfectly readable headlines (I don’t have reading problems in dreams) that just said things like “Plane Crashes.” These articles gave barely any information about the crash itself, which was annoying me greatly. 

I finally found a good article. It showed a line that followed the flight path the plane took before it crashed. It was a leftwards curve that gradually grew straighter before it ended. I was then teleported to the scene. I was walking down on the street next to my brother. My brother told me 90 people died in the crash. I realized I didn’t know what plane it was when I started to wonder what percent of people that was; it also didn’t make sense to me that we were perfectly alright. I didn’t have time to think about it because our plane flew overhead. It was yawing a lot instead of rolling into the turn and very slowly. It reminds me of some large RC sailplanes that use a rudder in the way it was turning. It was sinking turning left before it sank below some buildings. My mom was by and for some reason I told her “Every crash you can walk out of is a good crash.”  

The “next” day I walked into a classroom. We were taking a test. I saw a different scene when I was told how to do number two. A hand reached out and grabbed things out of the tree. A disembodied voice explained that we needed to get a memorable quote from a lucid dream in one of six categories. The hand pulled out different things based on the category explained. One was “foliage” I think; the hand also just pulled out some red tree leaves. 	I thought it was very stupid, but promised myself to try to lucid dream that night. Finally I was back in the class and a kid asked me if I had forgiven this kid I know in real life that is really short and is a bit…well…dumb, but doesn’t bother me much. I remembered something about a fight with him. Without thinking I just said “I was in a plane crash.” Another kid I know came up and started to talk to me. His breath smelled and his teeth were yellow. 

*Futurama*
This dream episode began with the sun flashing numbers inside a blue halo. 10…9…8…7… and a whole fleet of spaceships from Earth came; 6…5…4… Dr. Zoidburg and another random voice started counting the last three numbers, 3…2…1… The numbers paused. Dr. Zoidburg got mad that “Someone stole his joke.” Two men crawled out from nowhere. Everyone was standing on solid ground now. The two guys said they needed to blow up the sun because they are “exploring the religion of Robotology.” They weren’t robots though. Fry asked them if they were afraid of Robot Hell. Bender started to sing a song (which actually rhymed perfectly) about what he had experienced in Robot Hell. Among them was the top of his head was scratched painfully, and most notably and the final thing he said was that they put an iron peg into his ass. The scene skips to Lila. She was pregnant or something. I thought to myself that this must be the final episode. She recounted a fuzzy memory I didn’t get. The scene switched back to Fry looking at the image of a planet. He pulled on a lever and the planet is shown in blue with people appearing as white wisps. The scene switched again and I saw a guy not on Futurama (but drawn in the same style) that was supposed to be like a main character now, near the people causing the whole mess. Fry wants this man to kill the other two. There was a pathetically tiny click and Fry yelled “He’s fired the heavy guns!” 

The guy not on Futurama then said he must find a successor because he was old. The other men are shown to be dead. The successor for the guy not on Futurama was this young boy walking back. The first man stuck a red button on the boy’s back and tapped it. It played sad music. From what I can tell that was supposed to be a joke. The kid then fell into this Mario warp pipe. In the dream this was really sad and I went up to get a glass of water. When I came back my brother was on the couch and he said it was too sad. 

*Moon Movie*

I landed on the moon. When I got out I ran to a balcony without a spacesuit and took a breath above a plant. It worked in the dream; yes I know that wouldn’t work. There was little oxygen so I quickly ran into the nearby building. I noticed that even with the door open the air inside wouldn’t rush out. My only “logical” conclusion was that I was in a movie with bad special effects… Some guy yelled. I remembered now. This was part one of trilogy. The guy was yelling because someone was lost on the moon and they needed to find him. 

*The Future of Shipping: Traveling through Houses*

I was sitting in front of my desk back home and a train came right behind the desk. It had packages strapped right to the back! All the things I wanted were passing right behind. But they were for someone else I told myself… this was a shipment passing through my house. I looked out the window. I could see at least ten tracks side by side with cargo trains. It reminded me of my “Midnight Train” dream. I looked below my desk and saw a flimsy track made of popsicle sticks. I figured I never saw this because I was usually sleeping by this time. I waited for another to come. 





I had only one dream I could really remember last night. The other is the shortest fragment and it makes no sense. 

*Friday 6/20/08*
*The Destruction of the Sand Dunes*

I was walking with my family and came about a small place full of sand dunes. I ran up one and jumped. I flew quite a distance and the soft sand cushioned my impact. I did it the other way and the same thing happened. My dad showed me a video he took of my jump. You could see that I jumped over ten feet high. Some trucks came in and began removing tar from the sand. Then a huge truck with a long blue basin at the top tipped slightly and drove to remove all the sand and put it in the top! I was really mad and chased after the truck. The biggest truck containing the sand then dumped all of it away but it came out in round, boulder-like chunks. Hundreds of cars gathered around me and another man that just came in. He came out of a bus and started to protest about what they were doing to all these dunes. A bunch of people booed from the left. “Come on Washington!” he yelled. I guessed that people from every state came here to decide what would become of the place. After a bit of this hundreds of small children came onto the now flat and no longer reddish sand. I went under a parked truck with some other people. The protesting man said “Now children, pretend you are like car wheels taking a bite of sand.” The children took it literally (if there even is a figurative meaning) and took a big bite. Another man sensing the danger of choking yelled “Now spit it out.” All the children obeyed. 

Soon I found another kid by the wheel of the truck that hadn’t obeyed. He was nearly dead. Now, before everyone says I’m heartless I’ll tell you that unlike most people I am occasionally very unemotional in dreams. It’s as if I know that nothing here is real to begin with. At any rate I didn’t feel sad at all and attempted the Heimlich Maneuver. I was duly pissed when it wasn’t working. I became intensely tired and gave up. Give up? Yes, I gave up. I can’t believe I’d do that. I handed the kid off to a pretty girl near me to try it. She couldn’t get the sand out either. The kid managed to say: “I have one last request… I want to feed myself.” I gave him yogurt and then I woke up. I assume he died…

*Dream Fragment: Harry Potter’s Suicide*

All I know is that Snape committed suicide and Harry Potter followed his example by decapitating his own head. A little kid asked why, “because he’s stupid” I answered. 


Last night I remember one dream. It wasn't anything special. 

*Saturday 6/21/08* *Perfect Instrument*

I was in the street. I was holding... a basket or something and a bunch of balloons. My idea was to make it fly in the air and attach a GPS tag thing to see where it landed. In the beginning it barely took off. I put on another balloon and it took off. I realized I forgot the GPS tag. I thought I might be able to find it (yeah right)... Soon I understood that someone else put the tag on though. I got into my tech core class. We were given weird instructions to do some stuff with a fish and take out something from it. Before we were shown this random video. There was a nearly naked indian kid walking near a stream. The commentary said, "The teenager is looking for a drink of water" and something about a three foot long fish that is about to bite him. I'm not even kidding; this eel-like thing with very sharp teeth probably 30 feet long flew out of the water and captured him in its teeth. The boy struggled as the giant eel leaped over the small dam in the river. 

With that over with I carried out my instructions. At least I think I did; I kind of warped over to another spot in front of the teacher with a false memory. He told me it was good but I didn't remove the thing from the fish. He reached in and pulled out a yellow plastic shell filled with air. After that I noticed that there were dozens of string instruments out; virtually identical wooden boxes with metal strings going over the open top. Someone played the opening to "Stairway to Heaven." I found the one I considered mine. It was very out of tune so I fixed it up. I started to play it. It now sounded perfect. I have no idea how to play stringed instruments but I decided to try the opening to "Stairway to Heaven" for the hell of it (get it... hell of it... nevermind). It played exactly like the recording and I felt as if I really did it. I remembered it was the last day of school. When the bell rang we all ran out. When I was out of the school I saw a small white car float to a perfect landing floating on balloons. It must have been the thing I sent up earlier. I thought it was awesome that it would return to where it lifted up. My mom then picked me up in the car.

----------


## Yosemine

The last few days were crazy so I had little time for recall, but I got a short excerpt from today. It was very boring, but there is an interesting twist... 

*Tuesday 6/24/08* *Horrible Movie*

I started off watching a basketball game played by girls of about ten  years old. I was bored so I looked through a telescope all over the court, though the telescope didn't magnify anything much. I'm not sure what happened but I was then in a plane. The pilot wasn't present but I didn't find it weird, and a girl went up to go fly the plane. When she didn't do it in the end I got up and saw buttons arranged in the traditional telephone rows and numbered. A person told me to press one to lock the pilot's doors, two to lock the windows, and three to do something else (start the engines I'd guess). I did as told. The "camera" zoomed out and there was a kid flying a bus. I thought I was watching a movie. He got in trouble when he landed, but changed at some point into a kind of fat man wearing a blue shirt. And it stayed that way. He just kept talking about nothing nonstop. It was very boring. I heard a sound that sounded like a marble hitting a wall. I figured it was people slamming the door as they left the theater since the movie sucked so much. The cool part: I later found out my brother was playing mancala as I was sleeping; the source of that clacking sound of marble on wood.

----------


## Yosemine

I have honestly have had no time for dreams lately; I only have one from yesterday. It is a low level lucid dream and isn't interestng in the slightest, other than how low in lucidity I was. I am tired beyond belief right now so excuse me if my writing is hard to understand today. With luck tonight's sleep will bring good dreams and leave me feeling awake for a change...

*Wednesday 6/25/08* *Lucid Music*

I hardly remember this dream; if I didn't have the paper from yesterday I doubt I'd remember it at all. I just had finished math class when I remembered I was in Israel and school had ended. A few seconds later I figured out I was dreaming. I saw my aunt and showed her how I could fly. She kept telling me that lucid dreaming is dangerous. I then thought it would be interesting to try to listen to music. I decided to find a tape recorder. Since it was such low level lucidity it was on the ground right in front of me without me even thinking twice. I pressed play on the tape. The music was slow and boring; mostly chimes I think. I moved a little and saw another tape player. This one played vagually familiar music, but it sounded a lot better than I would have remembered. In the dream I concluded it was something my brother made with the short sound bits on Garage Band. It might be. I called him over, like he was a real person and then completely lost lucidity. I moved over to a bookshelf and saw a book titled something like: "The Human DNA." I opened it. The first line said, "This, I believe, is the entire human DNA sequence." Instead the letters "A, T, C, G" it was full of numbers. The middle started to contain symbols like colored flowers which I assumed were abbreviations for the huge numbers... 

The back page of the book had a little calander looking thing with what I thought would be all the numbers. I closed the book. I felt like I had been in "the dream" for a long time (even though I hadn't). I didn't really become lucid. _These things are hard to explain._  I found a yellow sheet of paper and a pen and began to record my dream. I was doing it in a weird way and drew arrows from one block of words to another. I suppose the arrows started to switch direction because I noticed that it looked a bit different. My mom called from the distance telling me to wake up. I guess you could call me lucid now, because I realized that recording things in a dream was idiotic since they woudn't be there when I awoke!

----------


## Yosemine

I have little recall from last night. I got a virus infection in my throat and felt horrible. I still don't feel too great, but I'll record what I remember. The driving a car part was more realistic this time since my uncle let me drive his in an empty sand area. 

*Friday 6/27/08* *Bright Yellow SUV*

This was a short dream. The first thing that happened was that I saw this kid riding a small motor scooter. After looking for a couple seconds he offered me a ride. I thanked him a lot and decided to give it a try. I rode to the end of the street (which looked like the one when I lived in Seattle) on the small scooter, turned, and then gave it back to him. When I walked to the end of the street my dad rolled out a bright yellow SUV he said he got for free. Our family being sort of "anti-SUV" made it natural when he said he was going to sell it. I noted the color again. It was a weird color for a car that looked like that. My dad said that it would be hard to sell due to its color. I somehow got to get into a car and started to drive it. The area was really small so I had a lot of trouble turning. I told my dad I wanted him to drive. Somehow I pressed the gas hard and the brakes at the same time. The car slowed down a bit until I released the gas so that it gave a sudden stop. 

*Dream Fragment: Underground Oxygen Source*

I was in some parking lot and I could see restaurants in the distance. I suddenly became afraid there wasn't enough air down here. A thing from the ceiling with holes in a row made the sound of gas escaping which I deduced was pure oxygen. I thought it was needed because the restaurants would use gas flames which might use up all the oxygen.

----------


## Yosemine

I had a hilarious dream last night which was senseless yet I believed it was real. Heck, other than believing it was real, it felt like my mind was working as it does in waking life. 

*Saturday 6/28/08* *A Future Warrior*

I began looking through a chain link fence at a river below full of life; most particularly two manitees. My dad threw some food to one which it ate, but the second one didn't eat the food when he threw it. I don't really know what happened next, but I know I eventually got to a room with a tile floor. It was quite large and soon I saw two funny creatures that looked like they were either made of gold or had gold armor (which, now that I think of it, would be the worst armor ever created). If they didn't have a small, closed bubble at the top they could pretty much be pots. I understood them to be against "us." Apparenly "us" was me and this fat creature with arms and a short sword. The fat creature and the golden one started a ridiculously fast swordfight (think Meta Knight's sword/spin attack in brawl for how quick it was going). I knew if I had to do anything like that I'd die, so I reasoned with the second creature. "Errr... how about a fist fight to the death... no wait! You have so much armor..." I said. "Indeed, titanium plating," it said laughing. Guess it wasn't "golden armor" after all. 

In the end we decided just not to fight at all. I looked to my left at the fat creature. It now had the golden one on its belly and they were still swordfighting. A little while later I couldn't see the golden creature anymore (and mine somehow vanished) and I asked the fat creature if he got him. He answered that yes, he did. I then walked outside. This kid told me that when the golden creature was on the fat ones belly fighting, it looked as if, "They were humping each other." OK... I laughed at the randomness though. 

I soon met up with my best friend. She had some gum which I "remembered" I had wanted for a long time. Unfortunately it was full of sand. What to do in a moment like this? Throw away the gum? No... My sister and friend stretched out the gum until it was some ten feet long. Somehow it actually got thicker and wider too. I was given an end and my sister got a pretty big rock, but in in the middle, stretched it back, and launched it. It worked amazingly well, and hit a building made of rocks I assumed to be an old fort. We did it with three more rocks. I looked to my left and saw that there were swords in wooden casing. I picked one up. It was very light. I wanted that fat thing to teach me how to fight with these swords. Maybe I could become as good as him. 

I went back into the building and saw a rack with flat, plastic shelf. On the top were more swords in wooden casing. The one below had some a sponge. "Thank God they make them out of sponge now," claimed a voice. I could see that they were play arrows. Below were play wooden arows which could be shot. I also found a wooden F-16 which morphed. It soon changed to a spongy green thing which would change into different animal shapes as it was manipulated. I went back to someone's house that I was supposed to be staying at and found out my dad was making a barbeque.

----------


## Yosemine

I feel terrible right now. My throat hurts really, really badly. I can't speak now because it is too painful. I am wondering how I can even drink, let alone eat. Dreams are the only relief I have for now because I don't feel the pain in them. 

*Sunday 6/29/08* *Laptop Computer Disposal*
In the beginning I was in a dark place outside. I crossed a bridge. Now I was in a room and laptops were all over the ground. I understood that they were going to be recycled or disposed but the people would make money somehow by doing that. I wated to take one, but I wasn't sure if I'd be allowed. Eventually I found a computer attatched to an iPod with a cable, but in the dream the iPod was the harddrive. I took the harddrive. Soon all the computers vanished and I couldn't find them. Later I was walking in a mall. I picked up some juice. It tasted really good, and my mom paid the man who sold it $2. We then went outside into a place I understood as a nice garden. I asked if we could see it, but my mom told me to leave it for later. 

*Why Climb When You Can Fly?*

This began in a classroom with my geography teacher. She gave us time to "wash our electronics" or something. I washed my iPod under a sink. Really. Then I took off the skin and washed that. I was about to wash my Nintendo DS too when this kid told me something I didn't understand and I answered with a yes, assuming it was that he wanted to use the sink too. He laughed, and I didn't want to know what I had "admitted" to. I told him that I thought he was talking about whether he could use the sink. I realized I had lost my backpack. I frantically searched for it but couldn't find it. Lots of little kids came in to practice a play now I think. I asked my teacher if we come back after break, and she said yes. I figured it was a special schedule. However, on the board the period order said to go to 4th period. I decided to return here anyways to find my backpack. 

Outside I was walking and I was thirsty. As soon as I was I saw a drinking fountain. I had never known there was one here, but I drank from it. It wasn't satisfying. A kid came behind me so I gave him a turn but he just left. I left also, and I could see the water splash onto a cylindrical object in the fountain. An aid turned it off somehow and came to me. She told me "There is a great possibility of marijuana abuse near the young children. Stand over by that fence to guard." I really didn't want to do this at all, but I went anyways. They told me I had to climb over the fence. At first glance it was tiny, and I told them I'd climb over it. When I looked back it was tripled in height and had a part that leaned inwards. The aid and a nearby girl climbed up slightly and grabbed the inward park and hung from it, flattening it. I began to climb. 

Suddenly, I just realized I was dreaming. "Wait a second, why do I have to climb over this anyways?" I hopped off and flew up... a little too fast. I was almost in space when I stopped. I wanted to get back to the ground though. I was over a pretty and colorful forest. I decided to "warp" down. I did three small warps down and I was on the ground. I was next to some mud. I wondered if I could find a bug and scooped up some dirt. Nothing was there. One of my eyes opened or something and I knew I was waking up and just let it go from there until I awoke.

----------


## Yosemine

I remembered a couple dreams from last night. They had very stable themes. 

*Tuesday 7/1/08* *Dogs*

I can't remember much; I know at first I found a black dog which took a liking to me. I was allowed to keep it and went with it outside. We both lied down to sleep. Later I went into to the neighbors house because I heard that she was going away for the week and that she needed a person to take care of her dog for $80. Having forgotten about my dog, I accepted that and entered the house. I saw a small, white dog run up to me, and on the side a white rat with black markings on his back. Soon my neighbor came and said "I'm going upstairs to cry." I didn't really know what to say, so when she went up I just left. 

*Weird Toys*

I was in a toy store with my family. We needed these plastic toy shovels with a very long stick in order to be able to get something in the snow. These somethings were other toys. I do not understand either, but in the dream it was important. I found mine, but I kept looking for a better one when I had decided, I noticed mine was cracked on the left side. A slight pull broke the whole head of the shovel off. I showed my family (which were waiting on a couch for me in a different location) and they told me to go back and find a new one. I went back but couldn't find anything. I went back and couldn't find any, but I looked at the other toys. The first one was called "Make the World." I saw the price tag at 20 shekel (I'm in Israel on vacation). Inside the box was a ball which seemed to contain bees and honey. I gave it a squeeze and saw a simulated explosion. I did it a few times and a model of the Earth began to spin around inside. Oddly I didn't find it interesting, if you ask me that would be one of the coolest toys ever. 

I moved onto the next toy called "We've Got Economics." Really. The boxes seemed to have been cut and folded by hand, and the inside was probably handmade too. That explained the 95 sheckel price tag. I was shown some video which showed that inside there were figurines from Nick cartoons that were shipped for three months and were slowly rotted to produce weird color patterns and shapes. This one contained Tommy Pickles with a "devilish" eye and some other messed up colors.

----------


## Yosemine

Short dream last night; nearly a fragment. 

*Wednesday 7/2/08* *Defunct Boomerang*

I asked my mom if we were going to an amusement park, and she told us we were going to Knott's Berry Farm. We soon passed through a ticket gate and were in the park. I saw a huge line for a water slide, even though Knott's doesn't have any. I went to find Boomerang because I thought it wouldn't have a line yet. I was thinking about how I hoped it would be more realistic than "my normal roller coaster dreams" but didn't become lucid. When I got there, it was completely empty.

----------


## bach1376

You dream journal is very interesting, and your lucids are great.  Keep up the good work.

----------


## Yosemine

Thanks, but I still need to work on average lucid length. My lucids have decreased as I haven't been working much to get lucid, but I'll do that when I'm back from vacation. Anyways, last night I know I had three dreams because I woke up three times. Do I remember them? Well, not really. 

*Thursday 7/3/08* *Jumbled Up Recall*

Lets just say I don't know what happened. I know that I visited some mall during the dream and went to a bathroom. In the bathroom lots of people were sitting around and I asked for permission for some reason to use the urinal. When I was "allowed" I peed, thinking about how sometimes these things never end when you dream... like this one. Later I was at this house and trying to fall asleep.

----------


## Yosemine

I had some weird recall with lots of short dream segments that don't have any connections. I'll just file them under one huge dream I guess since they can't stand alone. 

*Saturday 7/5/08* *Even More Jumbled Up Recall*

Fishing: I was trying to catch fish. Oddly the fish I was trying to catch was a goldfish in a small pond. The pond was so tiny it could be nothing but man-made. A person near me caught a large one and left it out to dry and eventually die. I caught one, but when I set it down I felt horrible. I just couldn't leave the fish out to die. I removed the hook and threw it back in the water. The fish had somehow forgotten that it needed water to survive and tried to gulp air. I put a mat over the pond, forcing the fish into the water until it breathed the water. 

Skier's Competition: At first I scaled a wall of ice. When that was done I was shown a sock and asked who's sock it was. I thought it was "the foxes" but wasn't able to say that for some reason. The person near me said that and won. I shook his hand, told him he was an excellent skier, and that I'd see him next year. 

Most Inefficient Car: I had won a small car that was sort of bubble shaped and my mom was driving it. We only travelled a couple miles and the gas was nearly empty. 

Polluted Water: I was standing next to a pool of water that would flow into a larger river. My geography teacher was there along with some classmates. There was a petroleum right next to it and I took that... what's it called... well the part the gas flows into the car through out. For some reason and smelled it to see if there was fuel trapped inside I think. It smelled like water and I pulled the trigger. Unfortunately, this was stupid as now there was petroleum in the water. Though I think petroleum is clear, in the dream it was black like crude oil. To add insult to injury, I threw the pump thing down into the water where even more of the petrol flowed out. I took out the pump and ran to get a bucket before the petroleum entered the larger river. I managed to scoop out most of it. A person put the pump back in but I got everything out again. 

Finding My Parents: I felt as though I had gone through an amazing adventure and was walking down a mall speaking fluent Hebrew to two kids beside me. I didn't have my very slight American accent which I took note of. I don't remember the conversation. I figured I should call my parents, but I remembered that we were in Israel so our "home" number (the one of my aunt) was different. I punched in some numbers; mostly five and sevens, and somehow called my dad. He was busy and didn't talk to me. I then saw my mom and sister outside and walked over to them.

----------


## Yosemine

Finally had a night of good recall; five dreams! One was lucid and for the first time I made it to space. Cool stuff. I remember creating a fireball during the beginning of my lucid dream, but that can't be verified. 

*Monday 7/7/08* *The Quickest Way to Travel*

I can't remember the very beginning of this dream, but I was walking with a man near a street. The man would lead me and we'd cross the street in times I thought were very dangerous. However I soon came to the conclusion that the man had somehow done this before, as in he already lived this time and memorized when the cars come. Soon I was walking with a group of people. One guy said he wanted to be in track (or something like that) and started to run. Having been in track, I didn't want to be completely outdone and I ran after him. I got the slow feeling that happens to me in dreams. I realized this and did a reality check. The first didn't work, but I was pretty sure I was dreaming. The second worked and I was verified dreaming and lucid. 

I got very happy and impulsively jumped into the air into a flight. I remembered to stay on the ground then in order to first observe where I was. I landed and started staring at a tree branch. It was then that I noticed vision was a bit blurry, but everything soon came clear after a couple seconds of staring. I looked up and started to judge what I should do. I knew there was something I really wanted to do, but I couldn't remember it. I did remember the lucid task of the year and thought I might as well attempt to get to space; remembering that I always woke up when I got there. I figured I needed to break this boundry eventually and started to fly. I got out of the atmosphere in maybe ten seconds and was in space. I looked "down" and saw the Earth. I can't be sure if it was geographically correct, but it did look real enough. The orbit I took was very eliptical and I decided to land in a random place and explore. I heard a voice telling me I was heading towards London, but having already visited it in real life I steered away and eventually landed in a place that a voice told me was old and dirty. I thought that would be perfect as I never had wandered around a place like that. 

It wasn't actually that bad though. The sidewalks were dirty in the literal sense; they actually had dirt poured onto them. I then thought about the cars. I never thought about the cars in dreams. How amazing it seemed now that everyone would follow the rules without me even noticing. I crossed a street and saw a red car squeeze in realistically into a lane with the others. This street had many cars so instead of walking I flew across it. I seem to have landed on a very wide sidewalk with nothing to see. I saw some buildings in the distance and decided to fly to them. Instead of my normal flapping, I figured it would be faster in the "rocket" way where my feet functioned as the thrust and my chest did the steering. It did work pretty well, but I wasn't going fast enough. I consciously thought of a new method for "warping" there. The warps can best be described as what would happen if you took a video from a plane going somewhere and then removed many frames in-between the start and the finish. The result is a very choppy video which is far shorter than the original. That is basically what I did. However, I thought it would be more fun to get some smooth speed and I tried to do it but failed. 

Remembering the lucid task of the year again I thought I should take a flight to Mars. I got into space again but the scene changed and I was on a computer nonlucid. I was writing down my dreams on Dream Views but the background was black. People were commenting on this dream, telling me that instead of a video I should write it down or that it was an interesting dream. Then I finally woke up for real. 

*Dirt Moving*

This dream was very vivid and everything felt real. At first I was given an order from my past sprints coach to move dirt from one place to another. There was a huge group of other teens that were going to help and I was in my old backyard. A girl told us how to make a "dirt scooper" out of paper. I thought the whole thing was ridiculous when lots of things would work so I didn't listen to her. I found a plastic bottle lying down and used it to scoop up and move the dirt. We were moving it from an area near the grapefruit tree to an area next to the garage. Though we were moving only slightly wet dirt, when we dumped it near the garage it became very wed and muddy. I spent about five minutes moving dirt. After that I became annoyed with the fact that I was moving so little dirt and decided to improvise. I went into the area behind the garage that in real life we buried our parakeets when they died and which always had very rocky soil. It was filled with old, rusted sheet metal but also some motorcycles. A voice told me that if I found something of the government's here they would pay me lots of money to get it back... I then found the smallest motorcycle you could imagine and "remembered" it was my dad's friend's and that it had incredible performance for its size. I rode it back to the garage and left it for him to find. I heard my dad's friend say "thank you" many times. 

Then I went back under the grapefruit tree and found my brother and sister unearthing some stuff I guessed we had buried a long time ago "when we lived here." They found a hovercraft. Yes, a real, rideable hovercraft. My vision went blurry but after they took turns I rode it around. It was very fast and felt "slippery" like you'd expect. Then, when I got back I put my baby cousin inside and pulled a lever I thought turned power to low. I let him go forwards slowly, but he got scared and started to cry. When I took it out and calmed him, I woke up. 

*South Park Snowball*

I've never seen South Park but I dreamt about them anyways. It was stupid. I was in a snowy place and I could see the outlines of the main South Park characters. They were scaring each other or something and one said, "You made me shit my pants." After that I found a small snowball which I was convinced was alive. Everyone went into a building made of snow to rest, and went lower because they said it was warmer down there. I stayed up with the snowball because I didn't want it to melt. I rolled it around since it "told" me it wanted to get larger. The snow was too dry and the snowball fell apart. Later, when I got out I found I slept in a McDonalds. But instead of McDonalds, the employees were wearing shirts that said "Trappers." 

*Peter Pan's Relaxation and Hypnotism*

This is a short dream that began with my sister and I sitting in a gym. It wasn't very large, but still had a huge bleacher. We sat near the top. I knew that at the bottom there was a homeless man. After a while my mom came in and she had two CD's that said "Peter Pan" in the title. On the back, my sister got one that had a sticker that said "relaxation." We put it in but it wasn't very interesting. Then I was about to put mine in which said "hypnotism" but the dream ended. 

*WALL-E*

This was a short dream. We were watching TV but somehow the movie WALL-E was on. I don't remember a lot but a guy in a crazy hat, and WALL-E riding a whale. I told my mom I wanted to watch it in the theater (didn't think about how it would be the same on our TV since the picture it was shown in was widescreen and HD).

----------


## apachama

Interesting lucid dream. I've never managed to get into space before. It sounds like you have flight down.

----------


## Yosemine

Thanks for the comment, and not to brag but flight is something I definitely don't struggle with. Also, in my dreams the sky is sort of flat, as in at just 5,000 feet you get into space. It's like how you decide where the sky ends on the ground, and then if you were to fly there fly there it doesn't end and instead keeps going, but in my dreams that *is* where it ends. Last night I can't remember much at all. Just three fragments... one which can only be described as interesting. 

*Tuesday 7/8/08* *Dream Fragments*

Fragment 1: I was at the beach. I wanted to go in the water but my mom said I needed to get out of the water. 

Fragment 2: I ate hummus with bread. It tasted OK, but a little more sour than I'd like. _(I think this was part of the dream the previous fragment came from)._

Fragment 3: My dad was visiting someones grave and we came along. Every grave had a pool with a fish right over it. My dad found the grave of his family member and yelled "fish" and stroked it. It was huge with bulging eyes. I thought about how this fish outlived its owner.

----------


## Yosemine

I had an interesting experience of two dreams connecting even though I woke up. I'll write them down as two parts because technically they are two separate dreams. Sadly, I have forgotten the order of many events, so I'll put them in the most logical one I can understand.  

*Thursday 7/10/08* *The Lucky Mall (Part 1)*

Just for those asking, no I am not crazy about malls. I know I dream of them often enough anyways... I began (obviously) in a mall. I went into a store that sold scratchcards and also had the lottery. Even though I doubt it is legal for me to buy them at my age (don't know) I took one and scratched it. The beginning said that if you get two monkeys on it then you get 27 shekel. The more monkeys, the more money. I scratched it and found that every square had a monkey. I couldn't believe how much money that must be. I quickly walked to the woman running the store and gave her my card. It was now the size of a small poster and was a painting of a jungle with monkeys hiding in it. I was worried she might miss the well-hid monkeys but she glanced to the side at a wall which had the same picture and the locations the monkeys should be at circled. Though the 27 shekel thing told me I was still in Israel, the lady spoke to me in English and told me that every square had a monkey. A man took over. I asked him how much money it was. He answered about some figure with a three. "3,000?" I asked (we were talking in USD) "300,000" was my answer. I gave a huge smile, but I wasn't as excited as I'd be in reality. I told him to put it on my bank account. I guess he knew it somehow and he did it. "Well, that'll pay for college," I told him. 

Now the dream gets a little confusing. I was looking for Knott's Berry Farm attractions in this mall. I found Boomerang, Montezooma's Revenge, and Xcelerator. They were all something like half the size of real life. I believe I woke up. 

*The Lucky Mall (Part 2)*

Back in the dream, I was in the same mall. I went up to an old guy on top of a huge inflatable slide. He told me he was doing a competition. He would present you with pictures of people and black ink and you would have to paint as neatly as possible on wherever skin showed on their bodies, above the knees. This game seemed completely normal and I accepted. Soon, instead of painting, he told me to go down the slide. I understood I was supposed to do it in the most "cool" way possible. At the top of the slide I remembered that I was leaving Israel in one day, though I have 19 days in real life. I flopped down the slide ungracefully. My mom was waiting at the bottom of the slide. She was really happy to see me and swung me around by the arms and threw me. I saw some people working in the stores smiling. I felt that I had seen them before. 

The dream got confusing like the last one. I walked by many ferris wheels. One actually would allow people to board by tipping over so the wheel was parallel to the ground, and then shooting back to an upright position. Another was spinning very fast. I saw a red wheel too, but I was more interested in a book that had made its way to my hands. They were full of wedding photos, and every page had a different plastic crank. However, the book lied flat. When the crank was turned, you could see a video come where the picture was seen. I remember most one with a boat drifting down a river. The last page I found a plant that looked like a tree. It had roots going into the book through a hole. There was a little description claiming that the plant had now died, but that it was the first tropical species "we" (I don't know who) had encountered. It also said there was a hard part in the middle. I felt it and found that the trunk was very soft, but that there were two long and hard objects inside.

----------


## Yosemine

I've been having really bad recall lately, but hey, I'm on vacation in Israel seeing my family for the first time in four and a half years. Dream recall isn't a high prioritiy at the moment. Last night I had a really violent (but also pretty badass) dream (sorry, no other way to describe it). 

*Sunday 7/13/08* *Transformers Fight*

Yesterday I had a fragment of a dream where I was following a video game character and the screen kept flashing "Optimus Prime" at the bottom. Oddly, though I've never liked Transformers I had another dream kind of about it. It started with me looking up at an apartment building. The decks of the apartments were made of clear plastic or glass, and I could see an old woman face down on one of them. I assumed she had died, but like in many dreams I didn't feel any emotion about it. Later I was in the building itself and something flew in. It was a human being, but he said that he was originally a truck. The only logical conclusion I could come up with is that he was a Transformer, and an evil one at that. I separated from my body, but it wasn't really "my" body. In third person this fight started out. I hear that your mind blocks the really disturbing stuff in dreams, and I think this happened here. I know a few things, they were fighting with sharp objects, and stabbing each other numerous times, and there was lots of blood. 

At the end the "Transformer" stuck a wire through the other person's arm though he didn't notice. The "Transformer" died, and told the other person that he got him as well. The other guy looked at his arm with the wire in it and started to scream, before he too died. Disturbing eh?

*Dream Fragments: Perfect Driver and Lifted Chair*

Perfect Driver: I was driving a black car, though I knew I couldn't drive since I'm 15. Having recently driven my uncle's car in a barren sandy place, and having a bit of trouble with the sensitivity of the gas pedal, I noticed that I was finding it much easier than the first time. I drove onto the freeway before stopping in an empty dirt lot. 

Lifted Chair: I went up some bleachers. Some kids and I were throwing a ball from the top to the bottom over the side. I threw it and it got stuck on a chair. Since we were high this didn't make sense or the chair would be floating. I saw a metal pole supporting it. I didn't notice that fact that it was completely illogical to build a metal pole to support a chair 50 feet off the ground like that.

----------


## Yosemine

Took long enough for me to get 200 posts. I had a few dreams last night, but I can't remember them well, because I recalled my dreams in a dream which always messes up my recall. I also WILDed with success, but had the sticking eye problem as usual. The Grand Canyon Bridge dream probably has some meaning (even though I'm not a huge believer on dream meanings), and even though it was short I'll describe the bridge. 

*Monday 7/14/08* *Grand Canyon Bridge*

I was at a place I understood to be the Grand Canyon. In order to "get there" you had to cross a bridge. The bridge was very thin. Ridiculously thin. It was maybe two feet wide and made of wood. Worst of all, it didn't have handrails of any sort. Oh, did I mention it would bend and twist with every move? It also had sort of an impossible curve to it; it curved upwards into a bump even though it didn't have the support to do that. This I suppose made it even more unstable. It was made of wooden planks, but had two thin metal strands running on the sides from one end to another. Crossing it the first time wasn't much of a problem, but the way back I was doing it with a bike. I shook the bridge too much with it and heard someone scream "Oh God! Oh God!" Then he fell off, all because of me. Other memories of this dream are that I saw kids standing on a small plastic thing and then jumping over to the other side, and a man shaking the bridge on purpose and almost making two girls fall off. I also got this weird message I heard in this dream; "Get out of here before the snakes start eating tomatoes." That, I believe, has no meaning. (Yes that was a joke). 

*Since When Did I Have Hair There?*

I dreamt that I couldn't fall asleep. I went up to the bathroom and noticed that I really needed to shave. Having done it for the first time only recently, and not to mention having shaved just before sleeping, I was quite surprised. then I lifted my shirt and saw I had a huge amount of hair going down from my armpits to right above my nipples. For some reason I shaved that off with a razor. 

*Lucid Dream Thwarted By My Right Eye (WILD)*

I woke up extremely tired. Perfect for a WILD. This is basically a DEILD type of WILD except I opened my eyes for a few seconds. I closed my eyes and lay down on my right side. The feelings of sleep paralysis came in very quickly. Soon it stopped and I began to wake up, but I created my own "artifical" sleep paralysis by sending this energy wave down to my legs. (I don't know how to describe it. I'm sure most people can do it, but it makes my heart beat very fast and my legs feel ticklish. I really have no clue what it is, but it helps with WILDs). Soon I saw a corner flash in a reddish hue before me, and a little while longer I was... standing up in the room I started it. I did the nose reality check to verify I was dreaming, and I was. Still, my right eye was stuck closed. I couldn't open it, no matter how hard I tried. I walked down the hall, took a left, and went into the room with a washing machine. I was pissed because this dream was very stable, very vivid, yet I could only see out of one eye and the other one was closed and twitching slightly. I tried to "rub out" whatever was in it. That helped for a moment and I caught a glimpse of a water fountain in the distance. My eye closed up again soon. I remembered I always fall asleep on my right side... which means I sleep on my right eye. Perhaps because the eyes are not affected by sleep paralysis I could still feel the pressure on them in the dream which would cause this problem. With this thought, the dream faded.

----------


## apachama

Wow. Have you ever had problems like that before while doing WILD?

----------


## Yosemine

Unfortunately yes. That is a major problem for me, and I've written about it in a few previous WILDs. I'm too lazy when it comes to WILDs to do anything about it because I have DILDs frequently enough for now. Last night I had a pretty good sleep, with an odd dream where I killed somebody out of self defense and then later got lucid. 

*Tuesday 7/15/08* *Justified Self Defense*

The first part of the dream is a false memory I had in it, if you know what I mean. In the memory a guy pulls out a gun on me. For some reason I have a gun too and pull it out, and just before the other guy shoots me I kill him. When I thought this I was very happy because it should fall under justified self defense and I wouldn't sit in jail for the rest of my life. A police car came next to my house and I walked over to it, expecting to be jailed before trial. Nobody came out. I went to what I considered the scene of the crime and looked for a security camera. If there was one I would surely be let off. I found one in a store. The lady running the store said "Hello 'Yosemine'." "How did you know my name?" I asked. "I drove your car... in '95." I smiled at this, perfectly lucid now, because in 1995 I was two, and of course I never owned a car. A dream character told her that "she got greedy." The dream was fuzzy
(I think it was the end of the dream) so I stared at a nearby metal pole. It was white and rusty. I ran my finger down it, hoping to feel the paint chips but it felt perfectly smooth. I then flew up, and the dream faded to black. I remembered it was a good idea to stay in the black and wait for the dream to return. I felt my physical body, but then quickly went back into sleep paralysis and into another dream. It was third person, probably not even in REM sleep, and as such it just kind of... vanished.

----------


## Yosemine

Hey, just realized I was on page seven and had a lucid dream on the first post there. Last night I had some jumbled fragments, made even more fragmented because my sister insists that talking to her friend on MSN for two hours is necessary while recording my dreams (which takes about ten minutes) is worthless. 

*Wednesday 7/16/08* *Crashing the Bus on Purpose*

Though I only have a fragment of information, I know this dream lasted about ten minutes which makes it an official dream. I was in a yellow school bus, and the driver kept crashing our bus into things on purpose. I recall seeing a bus leaning to the side, and remember it being impossibly thin. Our bus eventually tipped over, and I got out. Then, when it was OK, I went back inside, thinking it was very fun. 

*Waveless Beach*

I was walking down some stone steps which were going to lead to a beach. My sister said something about the waves being very small. I looked down, but the waves seemed good enough to catch and ride. (I like catching waves without a board and riding them. I forget what it is called though). When we got down though, and in the water it was just like a swimming pool. The only waves were caused by the people in the water. 

*Where's the Bag of Worms?*

I was on Dream Views and I found a post by me that I didn't know about in Senseless Banter. The title was "Where's the bag of worms?" Inside the thread was a huge picture that had a bag filled with worms in it. Below, several replies told me people thought it was really funny. The first one I read had an insane amount of smileys. After that I was at this place with games. Somebody told me to lift a bag with a fish in it and throw it into a plastic bowl. The bowl had the number 2 on it. I threw it in. I glanced through a door nearby and saw a computer. Then I felt for a mouse and moved with it through a 3D representation of a forest path. At the end I found a guy holding a bag of worms. Then, I played this game where a kid with an umbrella would walk under some trees where it was very windy, and I could feel myself under it holding the umbrella. There was a strong downdraft. I walked forwards and soon was rocketed upwards by a strong updraft. A counter said I flew to 79 feet, and I saw a high score list at the bottom change to show Yosemine (but I mean that literally, not like last time where "Yosemine" was subsituted for my real name).

*Yosemine's Gambling Problem*

Why Yosemine's Gambling Problem? Simple, along with the last dream about a scratchcard this one was full of them. Looks like I might like those cards a bit too much. In this dream I was standing in sand when I noticed money (in bills of shekel) all over the ground! They were in 20 shekel notes, or something like 7 USD. I gathered quite a stack of them before they ran out. Soon however, all this money became an enormous stack of scratchcards. I mean, if these had a value put on them, I'd have like 5,000 USD worth of these things. Usually of course you'd lose money overall, but since I got these all for free I knew I had a chance of making a couple thousand dollars (or a few thousand shekel). The scene changed so that I was in a factory scratching one. It was worth a measly five shekel, but hey, I had like 2,000 more. A man there told me to go away, because I had too many cards. I understood now that I was in a place that gives money for scratchcards that you won at. I tried to bargain with him, saying that he could let 20 people go before me for every scratchcard but he refused.

----------


## apachama

> Hey, just realized I was on page seven and had a lucid dream on the first post there. Last night I had some jumbled fragments, made even more fragmented because my sister insists that talking to her friend on MSN for two hours is necessary while recording my dreams (which takes about ten minutes) is worthless.



I take it you and your sister share a computer? Have you ever thought of beuying a notepad? Then you wouldn't have to depend on a computer for your recall.

----------


## Yosemine

Well, not usually, but since we are on vacation there is only one. I usually do use a clipboard with paper but I started drawing a picture of flying in a lucid dream on it and it's coming really nicely so I don't want to take the chance of smearing it, crumbling it, etc. Plus I am a really slow writer by hand and I hate taking about 20 minutes to record dreams in the morning, then another 10 on the computer. At any rate, I can retain dreams the whole day. Anyways, I have the shortest fragment from last night. 

*Thursday 7/17/08* *Shortest Dream*

Err, well all I know is that I was in a bus (again) looking out the window. I saw some walls of dirt. They were important in some way, and a tour guide was explaining their purpose which I have forgotten.

----------


## Yosemine

I had three dreams from last night and one fragment, including one WILD. That WILD could have been pretty good had not my cousin been so loud. 

*Saturday 7/19/08* *Instant Octopus*

I started out walking through a badly lit concrete hallway and coming to a store. The store was also concrete and badly lit. The first thing that caught my eye was a packet with the Sea Monkeys logo on it. I always wanted to find a store that would sell just the packets without the mini-aquariums so I eagerly snatched it to see the price. The eggs packet was 5 shekel, the food packet was 2 shekel, and the packet with the poweder that would make the water livable for them was 7 shekel. Overall, I calculated, that would amount to about 10 USD, which is totally wrong as 14 shekel is less than $5. I then noticed that the packets were huge compared to the ones I normally saw. I briefly set the packets back in the basket I found them in and took one out again. The price was higher on this one; 7 shekel. It also was much thinner. I looked carefully and saw that the cover had a picture of an octopus. How awesome is that, I could grow an octopus! Not thinking about how I'd care for it, I decided to buy it. I looked at another packet and saw an outline of a fish enclosed by a circle. I remembered that Sea Monkeys are really brine shrimp, but the fish somehow told me that these were brine shrimp as well, and not actual fish. 

*Thanks for the Car 'Evil Genius'*

I don't know where, how, or why I was fighting, but I was. I knew this guy (which was in a place I knew) was evil and that I needed to... teach him a lesson? So I went up in an elevator with my sister, chose a fake name, and had my sister call me by it when we were near the man. Somehow the fake name was very important. He just looked at me dully, and said, "And how did your name suddenly change?" I told him something about how it would work on most people but he was just *far* too smart for me. Then I took off my shoes. I went outside and ended up on a car on the freeway. I put my shoes on sitting on the car. Then I tried to get to the man again who was on the car but he jumped to the next car claiming he was bored of this. I can't blame him really. 

So... now I was on a this red car, with nobody but my sister driving, on the freeway. Sensing a problem with this scenario, I entered the car sitting in the passanger seat. I told my sister that I should drive because being 15 I'd arouse a lot less suspicion driving than she (13) would. She agreed, and I tried to turn on the left turn signal to change lanes and stop on the side of the freeway to change. I didn't think about stopping and calling for help. Unfortunately, I don't know how to do the turn signals, so I guessed. The turn signals were facing the wrong way, so everything was backwards. Eventually we changed lanes with one signal flashing, hoping it was the right one. Unfortunately there was no place to stop. Eventually I switched places with my sister while driving. Now in control of the car, I simply followed a lane, not thinking about where I'd end up. I could see a little counter where the speedometer should be warning me that the car would self destruct in twenty hours and thirty minutes. Since I'd be out by then I didn't care. 

Soon I was riding a motorcycle. Though it had two wheels, I thought it had seven. I wondered what people would think about a young person like me driving a motorcycle with seven wheels. Probably that I was an idiot I reasoned. After a little more driving on the freeway I got to a cobblestone street which had people walking all over it. I accidentaly hit a person at a couple miles per hour. She didn't notice, even when I accidentally did it a couple more times. Now the motorcycle behaved very realistically (well as far as I know). I didn't feel like I was riding a bike with a motor this time, the motorcycle had a much heavier and solid feel to it. I drove it down a very crowded street (almost smashing head on into a bike rider) until I got to some steps. I saw two of my friends, and they seemed like they were boyfriend and girlfriend... but they also seemed a lot older. Maybe twenty. I wondered how they seemed that old yet I stayed the same. I know this means that I feel like I stayed a little kid at heart while everyone else grew up. _Honestly though, I don't mind. If toy planes and rockets still amuse me, well then why not._ 

I knew I couldn't get up the steps so I turned and found a ramp. It was wet, and I was worried about slipping, but it was the only way up. I didn't give the motorcycle enough power at first, but with a little more it easily climbed it. Now I was stuck again at stairs, but there was a thin ramp right next to it. My motorcycle was more like a scooter now, so I made it up this thin ramp and stopped at the top before waking up. 

*Experiment with Real Life Sounds in Dreams (WILD)*

I woke up with my eyes closed. This was a perfect for a WILD. My three year old cousin was yelling, but I figured I could try. It wasn't long before I felt vibrations (which I aided with my little leg energy technique) and a vague wall formed before me. I could still hear my cousin in the dream, and the loudness prevented me from concentrating. I got up and walked over to balcony and looked over. My left eye was twitching this time, disproving my hypothesis that my eye twitches because I sleep on it (I slept on my right). Still, it wasn't that bad so I figured it would go away soon. I tried to make things more detailed but couldn't do it. There was a mist hanging over everything. I looked behind me and saw a couch. I felt the fabric before I woke up. 

*Dream Fragment: New Carnival Game*

I was at a carnival and could see a long string. It had something on it that had handle bars where kids would grab on and kick off objects fast as possible to compete for the best time. I waited in line, but it closed before I had the chance to try.

----------


## Yosemine

I had two dreams last night and a fragment. One of my dreams was set in the future, where I was visting our city's new waterpark, with is significant to me because that is where I fly my model planes, and soon with construction I won't be able to. 

*Sunday 7/20/08* *Slow Water Slides*

This dream started with me deciding to run up and down some waterslides I saw. There wasn't water in them so this was easy for the first couple of times. Then, even though I didn't feel tired, I found it was very difficult to keep going, as if my mind was trying to imitate the feeling of fatigue. I stopped at the bottom of the slide and looked at a yellow one, which then shot out a blast of water from it. I wondered how it would feel to ride something with waterjets so powerful. The scene changed so that I was at the top of this slide. I could see a kid being ready to enter the slide, and I suddenly understood that this was the waterpark being built finally finished, and this kid was the first rider. The ride operator was sitting in a chair nearby and gave me a couple coupons, telling me that it would allow me to ride a few attractions free. I went down to tell my mom, but the coupons said "25 Dollars Off" and "10&#37; Off." I realized that since I was in the park it meant you had to pay for every attraction, which was disappointing. Still, I wanted to ride. Another slide opened. It was just a straight line and the end would drop the rider onto a mat over a tile floor. Water wouldn't come out of the end of the slide. The people riding went very slowly, and the drop looked painful. One kid riding in a tube bounced off of the tile floor, never hitting the air mat. 

*Kid that Reads Old Emails*

I started playing some game, but an invisible wall would stop me from taking a car down a huge drop, which was bugging me. I warped over to a house. It was sort of dark and had a tube running under the floor and back up. A man gave me a paper plane and told me to put it in the tube. The first got stuck because it was too big, but the second went down. I went to the other side to recover it. I found a paper near the top of the other side but it was nothing. The tube was much larger here to I climbed in. At the bottom there was a kid sitting in a huge pice of paper. He told me they were all copies of old emails. I suppose he spent all day reading these. I gave him a paper I knew that I wrote and he started to read it out loud. It started out talking about how the perfect email had nine something but I don't remember much. I went up and could hear him reading it off. I laughed at it though it didn't make sense. 

*Dream Fragment: Neck-Snapping Ride*

I was watching a ride which would lift riders up and around in a circle. First it was normal, but then it went at such a speed that everyone would die. Kids came off OK, but I ran off. On the way I opened the gate for someone, and she said the Hebrew word for dog, but not referring to me.

----------


## Yosemine

I can only remember little from one dream last night. Rather than being those vague fragments I'm used to, this one was very vivid and realistic. 

*Monday 7/21/08**Pouch Birds*
I was in a small forest when I noticed some blue birds with very sharp beaks all around me. Upon closer inspection they lost their beaks which were replaced with these enormous pouches that housed their chicks. The pouch also seemed to be the bird's mouth. The birds were worried that I was going to hurt their babies, and I could see that they were ready to hurt me back if I got any closer. For this reason I stayed still, as I was completely surrounded by them. Later in this dream I was throwing and catching a ball when an enormous group of people came to do it as well. I also remember putting my stomach on a wooden board but I felt like it was giving me splinters. 
*<DIR> 
</DIR>*

----------


## Yosemine

What a day. My grandmother's house was broken into, and he stole 29,000 shekel (like 9,000 USD). The robber used gloves so fingerprinting won't work. Sigh. Well, I suppose all we can do is be happy that she wasn't in the house at the time and wasn't hurt. Anyways, this is a dream journal so onto my dreams. I had bad recall last night, but I do remember one dream which was lucid. It was very short. 

*Tuesday 7/22/08*
*Yosemines "OBE"*
I began on a tree, not so high up from the ground, but I was scared. Being so scared from something like this got me lucid, as I noticed this was illogical. I started to climb down from the trees, but I had a false awakening. As far as false awakenings go this one was very realistic. I could see my arms spread off the side of the bed. I could barely move one arm and I did the nose reality check. I could still breath, which confirmed my hypothesis that this was a false awakening. Still, I was paralyzed. I thought it would be fun to seperate from my body. I started to float away, and got to the window. As I exited the window, I woke up for real.

----------


## Yosemine

I had two very vivid dreams last night, and one funny and not very vivid dream. I noticed dreamsigns, but never thought about them. 

*Wednesday 7/23/08* 
*Changes to my Old House*
In the start, I remember hearing my dad say that we were going to sleep at our old Los Angeles house (we don't live there anymore, and it was rented). I was suddenly afraid of the old house, and I really didn't want to sleep in it. When I understood that we got there, I noticed under a soft light that the stairs had pictures of sunflowers on them. They also were coated by tiles. This was weird, but it was natural to expect some remodeling since we had moved. Inside I wanted to look out to the backyard. In real life this backyard was huge, but I could only see a very short distance from the window to the fence. I looked right and could see that the yard was quite long, but it wasn't right. All the stuff was in it, but since the yard was so thin it was in the wrong location. I also saw a small waterslide outside our yard that ended in the sand (the fence must have momentarily vanished). I recall thinking that it looked very painful; never did I think "I don't remember ever living in a beach house."
*Flying Breaks Necks*
I was in the park with my family, when a group of people ran by... kind of like antelopes. Then I saw a young girl flying in the air, before smashing into the ground headfirst. At first she didn't move so I started to run up, but soon she stood up and laughed. Relieved I sat back down again. When I looked behind me the second time, she was back on the ground. I went up the hill to her, and noticed she was already being treated. I knew she shouldn't be moved as to not cause more damage to her neck. Someone next to me called the emergency services and then dragged her away. I suppose I was content with this since I didn't pursue them. I soon got to a place where water ran down some rocks. Any steeper and it would be a waterfall. I looked at the water closely. I started seeing in frames. Every frame had the water splashing in a different, realistic way. It reminded me of something I read here on Dream Views. 
*The USA's Ultra-Quiet Rock Bomb*
In this dream I was listening to a story about the USA's rock bomb. Basically, bombers would carry a huge "light" boulder up in their planes, and drop it on Japan instead of using bombs. In my dream I knew we weren't in war with Japan, but did not think of that much. The story continued, talking about how the bomb was extremely quiet so that it didn't arouse any suspicion. _(Does it really matter how loud a falling bomb is)?_ They were also planning on hitting Mount Fuji with it. Imagine the damage a rock falling on an enormous rock could do. I soon drifted into another dream, with my sister's friend on MSN talking about her new Air Hogs Storm Launcher, then to a dream about my cousin tickling me. I had a false memory about saying "igloo" a lot lately, and my cousins thought I was saying "dig dig doog." _(In Hebrew "medagdeg" is tickle, and commonly I think that adults go "dig dig doog" when they tickle the children). _

----------


## apachama

> They were also planning on hitting Mount Fuji with it. Imagine the damage a rock falling on an enormous rock could do.



Remarkable exercise in futility right there. Is that a political dream?

----------


## Yosemine

No, I do not think it was a political dream. It definitely has to do with the atomic bombs dropped on Japan, and how I think that just dropping one on the mountain would have sent a sufficient message to the Japanese though. Last night I had a dream which changed scenes quickly. The first time I recorded it, it got erased and I'm annoyed so it will be low on details.  
*Thursday 7/23/08* *The Dragon Swing*
I began looking at one of my friends from school. I was indoors and concluded that I was at my old middle school in Seattle I completely hated. I remembered that I needed to get my schedule so I ran out to the direction I thought the gym would be. Unsurprisingly it was raining. I soon got to my aunt instead of the gym and knew I was in Israel and we were about to leave. I went up an escalator with my family and we all cried since we wouldn't see her for a very long time afterwards. At the top of the escalator I found myself in the back seat of one of those dragon swings. It started to work, but did complete loops. The area we were sitting in somehow inverted so that we were upsidedown near the ground. I heard somebody talk about how a kid lost his head on this ride, and felt my head brush against the grass.

----------


## Yosemine

I can't remember any details from last night, and the dream has a very unrealistic feeling to it. 

*Saturday 7/26/08**Robbers*
I was in a house, and lots of people were in it. I came to understand that they were all thieves that my mom had caught. I thought that it was impossible that so many different people tried to rob the house at the same time. The house wasn't ours, so my dream cleverly switched as I walked out to be a place you rent for birthdays. I now knew that it was my sister's birthday, and that our time was up. A new group of people was walking towards the house.

----------


## Yosemine

More horrible recall. Inconsistant sleeping/waking times are probably to blame for these past few days. 

*Sunday 7/27/08* *Impossible Mini-Golf (and two other fragments)*
There are three fragments I have from last night. 

Fragment 1: I was in a house. The first story was normal, and I went up to the third. The color green is all I remember (grass most likely). Then, when I went to the second story it was full of trash. 

Fragment 2: I put a mini-golf ball into a hole, and it popped out of a pipe at the top of the afore mentioned house. I wondered how gravity allowed it to travel up without any power. 

Fragment 3: I had gotten an R/C ParkZone Vapor and was flying it. Handling wasn't like I expected. I picked it up and saw that the rod controlling the rudder was in the furthest hole (don't know if the Vapor has holes or not) so turning wasn't at maximum. I also noticed that turning the rudder caused the wings to twist like ailerons.

----------


## Yosemine

Once again my recall wasn't good but at least I managed to taste in my dream again. And, yes, it was another hamburger... 
*Monday 7/28/08*
*Making Sure the Hamburgers are Safe*
This is a short dream. I started out in some car, driving from one place to another. When we stopped my sister and I were going to make a hamburger. We discussed the issues of an imaginary virus that contaminated meat. In order for it not to contaminate our meat I tied a knot in the plastic where we would store ours. Soon, a hamburger pretty much just appeared in our hands. When I ate it, it tasted a little more like a sausage than a hamburger (like the one I had the day before), but it was still good. 
*To the Beach*
Sweet, the lucid tast nonlucid. I started off at a rather ugly beach with large sand grains and very cloudy skies. I remembered that the Mediterranean Sea was quite rough lately, so I knew I should stay out of the water. I started to go towards the water, and found that a kid had made a small pool for him and his friends. Then, like in a tub, he removed a plug in the center and all the water level fell until it was all soaked in the sand. He moved over closer to the water to make another pool. As I walked closer to the water, the water actually retreated from me until it was behind a fence which prohibited entry. My brother ran behind this fence, and I noticed a policeman stretching out near the water in a chair, pushing out his enormous belly in the process. He called my brother and I back and told us to give him ten. This seemed natural so I did ten push ups. He told us to do it again, and I did it again. Then I heard him exclaim "There's the flag, we got a flag!" I now saw two people (probably lifeguards) holding a red flag, not black like I had expecter. This meant I could go into the water. I looked out to the sea and saw some rather large waves crashing down. Then I saw a warning sign which said "Go back to the bridge." Since I'm in Israel, I thought it was a bad translation. I could see a bridge far to the right in construction with huge, yellow bars. Then, as I looked forewards I saw warnings all over the ocean itself warning about fires underwater in that location! I told my brother that we should move right.

----------


## Yosemine

It's been days since I've recalled anything, probably due to the plane ride totally changing my sleep schedule. Well, I finally recalled three dreams (two false awakenings) and two of those were lucid! They were exceptionally vivid and I remembered my goals. 

*Friday 8/1/08* *Rendezvous with the Plane*

This could be a false memory, but this dream began with me in a Costco. I saw a man there and wanted to play a simple trick on him, but my mom pulled me back. Somehow I got to my best friends house. She had a jar full of these expandable water balls which we own in real life. I told her about how I was amazed at the amount she had and pulled a few out with tongs that were laying inside. Order of events is now confusing, but I think I first saw a picture of a really, really hot girl in a magazine. I was considering actually stealing it just for that picture by putting it under my shirt, but I noticed I was wearing none! _I fell asleep without a shirt as well._ I put my shirt back on, but then I noticed that there were other people watching so I abandoned my "mission." I think I went outside for a moment, before going back in and seeing everyone eating some fruit with seeds. I didn't want to bother with seeds so I ate a seedless grape. It tasted alright, though the grape was too soft for my liking. 

I looked back at the the balls in the jar and found there were maybe five of them. Remembering how full the jar was first,  I became lucid nearly instantaneously. I did the nose reality check, which kind of worked while laughing and walking outside. Outside I started to access what I could do. First, I remembered, I should probably look around to set the dream nicely. I looked at my hands. The world blurred up a bit. That didn't work. I rubbed them which didn't help. I decided to look at the ground. I made myself fall down onto the ground and looked into it. Soon the dream cleared up nicely. I  then began to walk to think of what to do. The dream was extremely realistic, and I was highly lucid. I remembered that I wanted to fly a plane. I saw one flying overhead. I thought first that I wanted to try to control it like an RC plane. I mocked the position of holding the transmitter and tried to control the plane with little luck. The only way I was getting on this plane was *flying* onto it! I took off quick, but when I turned around the plane was now a helicopter. I was about to go to it anyways, when I noticed a jet coming towards me. I shot out after it after it passed. The front door was still open. I thought this odd, but it was only a dream after all. Going extremely fast, I unfortunately felt nothing. I missed the door a few times, before the view got into third person, I was in the plane, and I saw myself fly into the plane. The plane changed to a bus, and we were going to a power station. I had a false memory of thinking that is what I'd like in a lucid dream, so I stayed on, then had a false awakening.

*Attempt to Discover my City* 

After the false awakening I stared at my wall for a good three minutes thinking about my previous dream. This may be what messed up order of events. Then, I noticed I felt a little different, and that my wall was just a tinge too dark. I did a reality check, mostly expecting to be awake, but I was still dreaming to my delight. I got out of bed and went outside. The sky was a beautiful clear blue. I had the weirdest idea; try to make it rain kittens. I couldn't figure out how passive control would work on this one so I just willed it to happen. Nothing happened. Well, it was a stupid idea anyways. I jumped onto a low house, then onto mine. I remembered the city I wanted to go to, where I'd just walk around and talk. My very own city with high rise buildings, and millions of people. I tried to warp to it by spinning, but that led to another false awakening. 

*Dream Views Square Explosion*

When I had this false awakening I was eager to go record my dreams so I got out of bed, and turned on my *Nintendo DS.* I went onto Dream Views, and found a thread entitled "Jewish" something. It was some ridiculous conspiracy. A person pointed out that the explosion on one of the pictures left dust in a square shape, and said he had the correct circular picture (which actually makes some sense).

----------


## Yosemine

Last night I had (save for one part) the most vivid dream of my life. I felt everything. It felt like this dream went on for at least four hours, which I know is impossible. Major time dilation. But what's weird? I can't remember much of it at all. 

*Saturday 8/2/08
**Fantastic Water Slide

*This dream began with me going on a water slide. As the dream was building I cannot remember the first time at all; I'm just pretty sure I did. Then I started to go back up the steps to get to the slide. They were made from a yellow stone. Somehow (my recall is extremely jumbled up for this dream) I made it to the ride operator. He gave me a kippah and told me to wear it because my family was Jewish (even though I'm basically not). He also told me to take it off halfway down the slide because it might offend some people. After a discussion about how it shouldn't offend people, I was put on the slide facing backwards. I built up some very good speed before the first turn. Now lets just say that if any real water slide would be built like this, this turn would incredible both in the engineering it took to perfect it and how fun it was. The g's were very high, but only for a split second. The turn did manage to hurt my right hip, but only slightly. I went around another fun turn before I saw this wheel of horizontal rods spinning. I looked behind me and saw an O-shaped tube I was apparently supposed to ride in. It was too late to board so I held on to one of the bars which carried me over to the other side. Now, I see no reason for this to be there. I kept going down the slide through some small S-bends before I remembered that I was backwards and I was about to hit some pool. Backwards seemed like a bad idea, so I turned around before falling through a ten foot drop into a small pool. 

When I got out, I observed others falling into the pool. I could see them whizzing an inch over my head so I moved to the side. Some hit near the center of the pool, but most seemed to nearly hit the sides. Also, the ride operator kept sending people even when they weren't out of the pool. Some people did flips on the way down. The people landing in the pool formed a line and held hands; I thought they were waiting for their friends to join the line. My best friends mom (and one of my mom's best friends as well) told me about how they were moving to Israel. I had a false memory of this being true and was very saddened. 

And now I can't recall anything in order. I know my mom tried to leave the park twice but we came back. I also know that I was trying to get onto the slide again, but I had to cross an unstable cloth bridge. It kept swinging and reminded me of my Grand Canyon Bridge dream. I held on tight as I could, slowly crossing on all fours. I saw a roller coaster running from here, but my mom didn't let me ride it (don't know why). It looked very fun, there were hills but it was launched while going on them, then it would coast up a spike, before doing it backwards. It appeared to be a solid block of wood. Later I was on top of a wooden deck, playing something with marbles. They rolled down a defunct water slide and my mom told me I'd have to get them later. I tried to listen to see if I could hear the marble since the slide was a closed one. I had a weird thought that we were Animaniacs, then my best friend stood under the deck. Somehow she got to the top and she asked us to step on her back. _(Yes, this is totally unhealthy, but my sister, friend, and I like to put some weight on each other's backs sometimes with our feet to crack them)._ We tried but it didn't work. She slid into a bench to bend her body. She got stuck though, so her mom pulled her out. 

Last thing I saw was this train (deemed to be Japanese) which rose from the ground. It was yellow and cost a whopping $47 to ride. 


*Fragment: Free Pets*
I was next to this huge open cage full of animals. It was somehow now mine. I wanted to keep two or three of the guinea pigs, but decided to find a good home for the rest of the animals.

----------


## Yosemine

I didn't have any great recall last night, but the dream was of high quality so it balances out. I only wish I could remember the beginning.

*Sunday 8/3/08* *$55 Boomerang*

This dream began with me looking at what would be the longest house ever built. It went on and on to probably the length of 3/4 of a football field (USA), but was of average width. I heard a man talking from inside about people. I have unfortunately forgotten what he said but it was about people wanting instant gratification. I walked to another one of these long houses on the left and saw a trailer parked there. I guessed this was a trailer park, but didn't try to find out why this long house was built to put trailers inside. I went back to the first building I saw and walked forwards. The man I heard talking seemed to have a hobby store and I went in to check it out. He said hello, and then started to tell me about good things to buy (isn't it odd that he just gave a rant about people wanting instant gratification when he wants me to instantly buy things)? I told him I didn't have any money and that I was just looking. 

The first thing I saw in front of me was a set of boxes with small planes I guessed were StarScreams. Those didn't interest me so I continued walking. I got to a revolving shelf when I realized the floor sank in greatly. It was made out of cloth and had no supports so that I sagged down a foot under the main floor. This made it extremely difficult to walk, but I soon forgot about it and was walking normally. The next thing I saw was an Aero Ace on display. The first seemed normal, but the second was modified to have a rudder. I made a 180 degree turn and found myself staring at a bunch of boomerangs. I had a false memory of having seen these before, even flying them, and that they flew very well. I also knew they were supposed to be $5. I looked under one of the boomerangs (which were foamy, red, and had whistles) but it said the boomerang was $55! No way, this was an error on only one boomerang. I looked under another boomerang; same price. I opened a small door above the boomerangs to find emergency stuff, and on the left I saw a small price tag that said $3. I supposed that these boomerangs were $3, but that he labeled every one wrong. 

I went back to see the StarScreams and a door was open to get to another room. I entered and saw many wonderful wooden models of buildings. I heard a person with a salesman's voice call out for the boy that just entered. My mom took me to him. He told me to try to find a table he lost which was brown and had a glossy cover. Unfortunately much furniture can be described this way... I found one that matched but he said it was the wrong one. We went all around this hallway which looped back in a square to the main room I had entered with no luck. I saw a couple kissing, and suddenly decided I was on a movie set. Now awake, I can only guess that perhaps they wanted an extra?

----------


## Yosemine

I had an extremely long lucid dream last night but I can't remember any of it now. If/when I do I'll put it here. I do remember the part where I lost lucidity, and a tiny bit of the lucid part. It was impossibly vivid. 

*Monday 8/4/08* *The Satellites*

I started lucid, watching the sun rise. I wanted to move the sun. I managed to move it higher in the sky, but the light level stayed the same. It looked real. I could see a square with small tiles and a forest next to it. Then, I saw an RC plane and lost lucidity. The plane was flying very nicely, and seemed to have vectored thrust. Then weird stuff started to happen; I saw a big RC spaceship thing outside. I moved back and saw that I was on the top of some tower and in the observation room. There was a huge curved mirror in front of me. Without warning an enormous yellow satellite came by. It was within a couple inches of the glass; I could only think that it was orbiting us. Another satellite came by, beeping. I was extremely scared now and went to the center of the room. I dared to look out to the window and saw flashes of satellites and cartoonish fish. Then I saw a huge ice shaped sculpture inside the room advancing towards me. I took off away from it. The dream started to calm down, and I saw my sister and her friend riding a couple of small sculptures. I then talked to some guy, telling him I wasn't flying RC with him anymore. I recognize him as someone when I was lucid. I'm getting chills thinking about him so he did do something important in the lucid part. 

I was later outside carrying an airplane kit. Somehow it was for the Easy Star. I also saw a "video" of some guys who put a 520 brushed motor (do those exist) into an Easy Star and flew it at five thousand feet from a floating platform. At the end I entered a tiny car with my dad and two others. My dad took the passenger seat. For some reason the one in the passenger seat was the one that switched the gears. 

Still, I can't stop thinking about those satellites. They scared me so much, yet this was not a nightmare. Weird, weird, weird.

----------


## apachama

Weird. One question; What is RC?

Roman Catholic? Reality Check? Rich Chap?

I can't help but love mysterious emotional reactions like that. They are more inticing yet useless than the ones we can explain.

----------


## Yosemine

Sorry, forgot everyone doesn't know what RC is. RC stands for "radio control." The plane was a model plane; not a real one. The Easy Star is a beginner's airplane model. Last night I can't remember my dream at all. I'm left with just a couple fragments. 

*Tuesday 8/5/08
**Not Following Others

*I remember seeing a huge group of people leaving through a doorway. I did not follow. Soon I realized I was in school and needed to get to class. All those people were going to my class. I ran looking for my class. Eventually a nice teacher got me to come into her classroom and we started a discussion.

*Seeing my Baby Cousin

*I was in a car with my mom and aunt and we drove by a large amusement park. We were going to stop there. When we did I saw my little cousin. When he saw me he gave me a hug. The hug felt... different and I subconsciously knew this was impossible.

----------


## Yosemine

I had a couple dreams from last night. One could be separated, but due to the similar theme I'll keep it as one dream. I also tried to eat peanut butter to see if my dream vividness increased. I think that it had little to no difference, but considering my recall wasn't bad I'll try some again tonight. 

*Wednesday 8/6/08 
**Expanding Fire/Riding the Plane to School

*This dream began with my brother playing a game. In the game the main character's head would expand near fire, and he would float up where he would be steered to a goal. Soon I began hearing an explanation of a chemical reaction which caused fire itself to expand when a certain metal was inserted into it. The explanation did not make much sense; it wasn't even a chemical reaction. Putting the metal reshaped the atoms in the fire to make them in a larger configuration or something like that. At any rate, this would make the fire grow hundreds of times in size. Then I heard that there was a tiny, tiny star very near Earth. OK, so stars aren't really fire, and there can't be a star in orbit of Earth, but in my dream I thought about what would happen if a little of this metal happened to hit this star. We'd all be fried! The person  explaining everything to me did not seem to be bothered by this at all. During this whole time I think I was in space. 

Later in the dream I was on the ground and heard about some astronauts that were waiting for a year to finally be able to go into space, but just as they were about to lift off the weather got too bad and takeoff was aborted. I could see them all come out of the space shuttle very sadly. I heard their flight was delayed until the next month. Then, something so ridiculous happened I feel embarrassed recording it. I was on a plane, with all the kids from The Simpsons and we were going to school. The plane ride was extremely bumpy and we were thrown around yelling out of fun. "This is even crazier than the bus!" I yelled. The landing was very smooth and unexpected. I couldn't wait to ride the plane again when going back home. 

I "exited" the plane (more like found myself out of it) and everyone began climbing this large rock. I think Mrs. Frizzle from The Magic School Bus was our teacher... After I had climbed up this rock and gone down the other side, everyone stood in a certain spot. I realized I was only in my underwear. _Surrounded by the kids from The Simpsons, rode a plane to school, and now I'm standing around in my underwear and I'm still not lucid?_ The teacher called up a lady who would send me a female's "carrier" clothes. As a joke, I said "I'd rather stay in my underwear, it's a lot more manly." People laughed at my pathetic joke. 

*Fish in the Bathtub

*I started, naturally enough, in a bathtub with an inch or two of water. I soon noticed there was a fish inside lying sideways to be able to breath. I picked up the fish and put it outside the tub next to one that had already died. I soon felt very bad for the fish which was slowly dying, and put it back in the tub which I filled with cold water. The fish seemed to be starving. My brother was outside the tub, and in this dream it was normal for him to be there when I was taking a bath, and he was eating sunflower seeds. The inside of the sunflower seeds contained popcorn (even though the sunflower seeds were flat). The fish was now a bird, and I gave it a seed. It couldn't eat it, so my brother gave it popcorn which it ate. I tried to open some seeds but didn't manage to do so.

----------


## Yosemine

My recall from last night was pretty dismal. The fragments I have suggest the dreams were interesting too. 

*Thursday 8/7/08 
**Mashed Potatoes 

*This was a very short dream which began with me on a red carpet. The carpet was like a road, and it kept going straight by several homes. A certain point of it sagged a bit when I walked onto it, and I instantly just knew it was a trampoline. I jumped a few times; I was going very high. The red carpet had been replaced by the traditional black look of a trampoline. When I was finished I entered a house. A man and a woman there seemed to know my parents. They gave me some mashed potatoes with gravy. I had a memory that they were some of the greatest cooks that ever lived. However, the mashed potatoes tasted bland, and the gravy was full of bits that made it feel as though I was eating sand. It wasn't *bad* by any means, it simply wasn't very good. They asked me how it was, and I somehow weaseled into an explanation that it was good, but that they used to be better cooks, etc, etc. This satisfied them. 

*An Open Train
*
This was a cool dream, so I wish I remembered it better. It began in a normal classroom. Soon we all got up, knowing that is was break. However, we did not leave the classroom. Somehow the classroom became one long train, without walls or a roof, and we were moving towards some distant mountains at about 20mph. Now my recall is screwed; I remember that at one point a pretty girl wouldn't stop getting in my face. I told her to leave (secretly kind of enjoying it...) before going down onto my stomach. I was now eating Cheez-Its and I looked over the edge of the platform at the ground. Since all I saw was a blur of rocks, I decided to drop  a Cheez-It over the edge to get a good idea of our speed (though awake I could deduce we were going about 20mph from the earlier parts). I dropped half of one, and it disappeared very fast, giving me very little usable information.

----------


## Yosemine

Last few days I've been falling asleep late, and waking up late. This messed with my recall greatly. Tonight was no exception. I only remember my morning dream, and a fragment of a "night" dream where I ate delicious pancakes. 

*Sunday 8/10/08 
**Pssst, meet me at the river at 6 o'clock

*This dream began with a plate of chicken in front of me in a class with my Health teacher. He then began some sort of chicken eating contest.  We had to eat the "weird" parts of the chicken. The first thing he suggested were the hearts. I said that the hearts tasted alright, but had an odd texture, confusing the hearts with the liver. Before this "competition" took off, I started to eat the drumstick in front of me. It tasted absolutely normal, and considering my mom is a great cook, this meant it was delicious. I noticed that I ate it very fast; I think I just hardly chewed it. Soon we were given an assignment. I understood this assignment to be that we needed to write down as many sentences as we could with a location and a time. My group thought this was difficult. I didn't understand why and quickly scrawled down a sentence about kangaroos which I have forgotten. I know that I had written Australia. I looked at the way I spelled Australia and it just looked wrong. I walked over to the left corner of the room to go to the world map. All this time I was thinking about how brilliant I must be to have written that kangaroo sentence...

When I got to the map it took me a while to remember where Australia was. When I did and found it (I think the map was actually geographically correct), I noticed Australia was spelled completely different. It was an incorrect spelling with two "i's" but it was better than mine which I noticed was spelled something like "Aestualia." I copied down the "correct" spelling leaning on a nearby white board. _And now, awake, I wrote down the correct spelling of Australia without even thinking._ I saw a girl I know who was part of my group. She joked that I shouldn't steal her stuff. Indeed I now noticed that the original place I was writing on was cluttered with things. I started to work on the shelf. Then I had another idea which seemed brilliant in the dream; I'd write a message with "meet me" in it on a piece of trash. It would be something like "Meet me at XXXX at XX." I remembered a phrase my sister and I used to say all the time while playing Kirby Air Ride; "Meet me at the river, at 6 o'clock." 

The first piece of trash I found was not suitable for writing. It was a type of foam with large and uniform beads. It also crumpled very easily. Even when I barely touched it, it would fall apart. Next I decided to write it on an old plastic cup. I pasted two pictures of myself on it and drew glasses over my glasses. Don't ask me why. Then I wrote the phrase, but instead of o'clock I just wrote 6:00. I wrote it in an incredibly small crack, so I then wrote it outside of that crack and bigger. It was time to clean up or something so I helped the teacher and the girl pick up stuff including a computer and fake flowers. A very unexciting dream, but my confusion about Australia is pretty entertaining.

----------


## Yosemine

Due to stress from the upcoming school year and an inconsistent sleep schedule, I've noted my dream recall has fallen considerably. No matter, the "good" old school sleep schedule will fix that...

*Tuesday 8/12/08 
**Three Motor Rocket

*Other than a fragment of going away on a flying train this is all I remember. I was at first at a store and I found something that looked like a plane for $5. That interested me so I picked up the box and looked on the back. It said something about three "cytotoxic" motors being included. To me that meant that this was a rocket. Five dollars for a rocket with three motors included is an amazing deal so I asked my mom to buy it for me. Surprisingly she instantly agreed. On the way out I saw a sign that said something about "5 megahertz models." I guessed those were RC planes. I somehow got outside with my rocket already set up. I launched it from an unsafe distance of about five feet... It gained altitude very fast, and tracked slightly to the left. A sign which had appeared out of nowhere blocked my view a bit. When the motor quit burning another one lit up next to it, as if it was a "multistage" rocket but without any actual separation! This motor made it actually arch over completely until it was pointing straight at me and an enormous parachute popped out of the back where the motors were instead of the nose. The third motor now lit and it was powering itself down with the parachute withdrawn. When it quit burning the model slowed down and came to a gentle landing. I picked up the rocket which was made of plastic and still shaped like a plane. I wished I had some more motors.

----------


## Yosemine

I finally got lucid again. I sort of wasted it because I had no clear cut goal, and in the dream I felt like I was lucid for thirty minutes or so when awake I can tell that it was only five minutes. Since it was a false awakening, it was extremely realistic; in fact it looked nearly 100&#37; real. 
*
Wednesday  8/13/08* 
*Scaled Down Hills*
This dream began with me looking at this small place with many, many dry hills. They were never taller than around twenty feet but looked like scaled down versions of large ones. I ran up one, remembering a poem about the hills that another boy near me recited (which of course I forgot). After running up and down the hills numerous times, I got to a concrete bridge which basically led nowhere. I went up the bridge and found myself with a few other people I knew as my friends. The bridge made a left turn and I started to run, nearly falling off the bridge completely. When I went back, I found my "friends" had climbed up on the top of a baseball backstop, which was almost level to our height. Then everyone went back on the concrete and started to slide on it, like it was ice. I tried as well but hurt myself slightly by scraping both legs in a small area below the knee. Eventually I got to a water slide. It was pretty steep and made a turn to the left. Just as I was about to go on I noticed my cut had some peeling skin on it. Since I can't stand that in the water I tried to cut it off with my fingernail, but the peel went all the way down my leg. Then when I tried to get that off a 1cm deep layer of skin came out so the bone was exposed. All I really cared about in the dream was that it was going to take a ridiculous amount of time to heal. I had a false awakening.

*Mustard = Piss*

In the beginning of this dream (false awakening) I grabbed my dream journal and recorded the entire previous dream down wrong. For example, I wrote down that I was convinced that I was a girl in the previous one... Then I got to the end and I wrote down that I had a false awakening. I *knew* I had a false awakening before I was even conscious about it. With that done I realized that this meant that I was still dreaming. I did the nose reality check and confirmed I was indeed dreaming. I put back my dream journal and joked to myself, with a little annoyance, about what a waste it was to spend five minutes to record a dream in a dream. I had a thought about waking up and finding the dream recorded, but I quickly reminded myself that this was impossible. I walked over to my mom's computer. I thought I should do some reading. I found a random Wikipedia entry about mustard. The article claimed that mustard was created from piss and was "the shit." It was nearly impossible to read it amongst all the grammatical mistakes (which surprised me since usually I don't have problems with reading text) so I went downstairs to listen to music. 

Downstairs, I noticed how perfectly real everything looked. The wall was formed perfectly... the room was actually perfect. Yet it still felt like a dream in some way. I glanced down for a moment and my vision took a blue shade which luckily vanished when I lifted my head again. I then fell victim to a false memory that there was some music my dad had where I couldn't understand the lyrics because I never heard it loud enough, so I wanted to play it in a dream and see if I could try to make out what they were. I cannot remember the tune, or the lyrics awake. I only remember the word beer... I decided to get out of the house and walked down our hallway. I heard my mom getting up and was hit with a wave of fear. For some reason I felt as if I really had to get out of the house now. My mom called me, and though I was positive I was dreaming I was worried about what would happen if she found me. Why? I really do not know. At any rate I quickly got to the garage (taking note of a red balloon that looked like a car) and jumped up passing through the ceiling and then the wall so that I was outside. I bobbed about in the air going the general direction at which I left wondering what I should do. I decided I should ground myself and flew right through the first window I found. It shattered, and I was greeted by the quizzical look of the woman who's house had just been broken into from the air. Then she just left as if nothing happened. I looked out of an open window and discovered I was about five stories up. There was grass below. I went out and floated above the grass. It was so surreal that I took it as a sign that I was about to wake up. So I did.

----------


## Yosemine

Last night I recalled one dream. It wasn't anything special really, but I like the way that some weird events happened yet I was fully aware of my presence in the dream. 

*Thursday 8/14/08 
**Pear Gun

*I thinkthis dream began with me on a train on a flat track that would take extremely sharp turns and then loop back to the start. It was a ride, and I recall that I bumped my head on a metal bar above me the first time, but didn't think much of it. Later I recall seeing my sister, who told me that something was wrong with one of my friends. I could see her on top of an enormous train where there were seats outside. She looked sad, but since I was expecting physical damage I was relieved. I later boarded the train and went onto the top like everyone else. I made sure not to go too far to the front because I thought to myself that that was the place where all the extremely religious people went, and not being religious myself I didn't want to go there. I took a seat on a bench. They didn't make rows, rather just two huge benches on the sides of the train and an empty space in the middle. When the train started I remembered that this was the ride I went on earlier. The train accelerated quickly, and we were quickly approaching a right turn. I was on the right side of the train. When the train started to turn I was thrown off the bench and slipped all the way to the left side! I knew a left turn was coming soon so I looped my arms around a metal bar behind me to keep from sliding but the forces were too strong and I slipped again to the right. I then held onto the bar but went onto my belly. For a split second I reached the other side of the train with my feet but then it became the original size again. The train was slowing down and I just stood up, only to bump my head on a nonexistent metal bar. 

When I got off the train I could "feel" where it hit. It wasn't pain, but it was definitely numb and it throbbed a little. I was worried because I wasn't feeling pain to be honest. I soon forgot about that and entered a small house. The people inside were speaking Hebrew amongst each other, and I went into the backyard. The first thing that caught my eye was a little plastic gun, which I instantly knew was meant for shooting potatoes. It was really quite nice; there was a little plastic door that opened up where you would insert the potato. Then you would close the door which would attach with Velcro to keep it from opening. I had to get a potato to see how it worked. I went into the house and found a sack of potatoes on the counter. When I came nearer, the sack was gone and all I saw were a lot of old, blackened potatoes. They were too soft to be used. I found an apple and a peach, and decided to use something like that. The apple and peach seemed good for eating so I chose a pear that nobody seemed to want. It was extremely firm. A man speaking in Hebrew tried to tell me something, but I was unable to answer for some reason. 

I went out with it and inserted it into the gun's door. Pressing the trigger slowly would make a little peeler go down and take off a slice of the pear. When the storage was full I noticed there was a lot of juice inside. A faced the gun downwards into a long cup and it filled up completely with juice. I was about to drink it before I noticed that the cup was kind of dirty. I did just find it outside after all. I took out about half a pear that was left and pulled the trigger again. Instead of making the peeling thing go down it actually shot a little slice of pear. Some were flat and some weren't. A little kid ran into my way and a guy came out yelling at me because he thought I was shooting his kid (as if slices of pear would kill him). he found me one of those tiny three step ladders and told me to use that as target practice. I went to refill the gun, and a lady next to me told me that this was the last day of the year that the sky would sparkle. I looked up but it looked about the same to me. I then started shooting at the ladder, but the kid ran behind it again. I yelled at him (nearly swearing) and his dad came out again. This time he noticed it was the kid's fault.

----------


## Yosemine

Last night I can remember three very short dreams. One was interesting, the others weren't. 

*Friday 8/15/08
**I'll be a great Dream Views daddy

*This dream started with me checking my PM's on Dream Views. I had two. The first was all about how *disappointed* somebody was with me, and how I used to be so much better at all this stuff etc. etc. OK, so that has a hint of truth. I tried to reply to this PM, but wasn't able to because the text box was so tiny I couldn't read the letters. The second PM was from somebody I assumed to be a mod telling me how *proud* he was of me, and that he wanted to make me the king of Dream Views. To add to the weirdness, he then said that I'll make a great Dream Views daddy. 

*Mars Landing

*This dream began with me on Earth about to go on a mission to the moon. A person next to me asked if I wanted to go to Mars, and I decided that would be more fun. I knew it would take something like eight or nine months, but that didn't seem to bother me. A split second later I was on Mars. I went into this room with the rest of my "team" where a man looked at us. Nobody wore a spacesuit or anything, and I was surprised that this normal looking house would be able to hold all the oxygen inside without leaking. An enormous person on our team with ridiculously large muscles threatened him to give us something. 

*Astral Projection

*This dream was interesting. It started with me in a tiny room with another man. He somehow told me the secret to astral project at will (or should I say I suddenly was able to do it by looking at him). I'm not a big believer in that stuff, but I tried. What followed was not really "astral projection" but more like a "nonlucid" lucid dream. I was sure that I was astral projecting, so I knew I could do anything impossible. I reached in through a mirror which was like a liquid. I forgot what I did later however, and ended up in a car with my mom.

----------


## Yosemine

My recall of last night was actually OK, but the dream was really random so the order could be messed up. I also got lucid twice, but I don't want to count them because I only remember the reality check working, or the WILD being completed. The dream I remember could be counted as three dreams, but I want to count it as one. It just feels like one. 

*Saturday 8/16/08*
*No Connections* 

This dream began oddly; my sister arrived home with tattoos all over her. Of course my mom was very mad at her, and I couldn't understand the whole story... Soon it became evident that we were throwing a party for some reason. I went into an elevator and went up to floor three (without a goal). Then, the elevator started to move downwards, and I jumped right before, managing to levitate for a few seconds until the elevator stopped at floor 2. A woman came inside, and I can only assume we went back down. At any rate the next thing I remember is playing this "game." In it a dinosaur would chase your character through a house, and you had to hide from it to escape being ripped to bits. I played this game for a very long time, saving the main characters more times than I'd really like to say. Eventually the two main characters went out of the house and I was treated to a cut-scene. The characters were obviously not human now; one was blue and the other pink (I think). A giant turtle opened it's mouth and tried to eat them, but it was slow and the main characters managed to dodge it. They almost got eaten by another dinosaur, but dodged that as well. Then they saw a baby dinosaur (which was blue), and hugged it. The baby dinosaur then said, "Daddy, I love you."

The nonsense wasn't over. I was now at an awards ceremony which was giving out medals for things people did. For saving the main characters in the game many times, I was actually on the list... Some medals were given out, and then I stood up and viewed a sign which put me in fourth place. Instead of wondering why the hell I was on the list to begin with, I actually got annoyed at the fact that I wouldn't get a medal. My dad came and told me I won a trip to an Arabic country, and I didn't want to go. I had a false memory of being in Boston, so I asked him if I could just tour Boston for the day. "Tour Europe, that's a great idea," said my mom. I gave in and agreed. 

Now I was in a tiny area with straw. I saw two people coming that I knew were trying to look at things more carefully. I thought I might was will do the same thing. I started to crawl and look at the things around me close up. There was no way to get lucid here; everything was perfectly fine and realistic. There isn't much to say, but that I looked at everything for approximately three minutes (thinking about how it would take days to complete my circuit) before an old woman asked for my help.  She had three dogs and needed someone to hold them for her until she was able to get into the car. I'm weak, but she was weaker, so I agreed. The dogs were pretty large, and I could feel them pulling very hard. The dogs started to drag me, just as I saw one of the dogs, which had apparently escaped, run to the woman's car. I somehow managed to get the dogs to the car and so everything was alright. The dogs underwent a massive change and became extremely gentle and nice. "You wouldn't tell by their colorings," I said, referring to their checkered black and white coat. Don't ask me how that makes sense. 

Then I began to run. For a dream it was a nice speed. I was dodging people left and right with no destination in mind. Later I turned around and ran again, dodging people for the second time. I technically should have gotten back to where I started, but instead I got to a huge groups of people playing with the durable balls they usually give you in Elementary School. I kicked a couple nice and high. Next time I kicked however, I managed to hit someone in the stomach. I apologized, and when I knew he was alright I started to run again. I noticed I was going slow, and did a reality check. I know I was lucid, but everything is gone after that (lucid not counted in total/considered true lucid). 

*Fragment: New Chat System

*In this dream I was on Dream Views chat, and there was a new system in place. You could see the most recent messages right above the text box, and then in the large window, so it was basically useless. Everyone was complaining about how stupid the new system was.

----------


## Yosemine

I had a short lucid dream last night. It was interesting enough that I tried to play along with it. I had other dreams, but they were too fragmented to try to record. 

*Sunday 8/17/08 

**The Great Lakes of Australia

*This dream began in a funny way. I was in a room and a voice was telling me all the things I promised to do that I ended up not doing, such as giving this girl a foot massage and bathing an old person... I came to the conclusion that the old person was in Australia, so it could not be expected of me to go there to begin with. My mom told me LA was only an hour drive away, but I told her I was talking about Australia and not LA. Soon I was in Australia. I was at the entrance to what my dad said was the largest lake in Australia. He told me that it was crowded with lot's of people and boats and that it was the largest lake there. I didn't recall Australia having many lakes, so I checked a map. Australia was a tiny country (not a continent), and the surface area of the lakes took up half the country. The second time I looked, Australia was a European country instead. I took note of a grand entrance, and then my dad and went inside a building which would lead to the lake. On the way, a man seemed to want help with carrying stuff. He obviously worked there, but it was the right thing to help him especially when we were going in the same direction. 

At first he wanted people to carry containers of water, but then it became boxes. My dad took one, but there was nothing for me to carry. Then the box became a rolling bed which my dad lied down in. I dragged him down a concrete hallway with a small open window through which I could see the man who gave us the stuff to carry. I tilted the bed up at an angle (with my dad still on), like everyone in front of me. The man who gave us the things to carry started to yell, and told me that we were not to drag the beds that way. When I reached the end of the hallway, we were outside. I suddenly realized that this wasn't Australia, and that I simply was dreaming. I took a leap into the air without a reality check and quickly flew over to where I thought the lake would be. It really did span forever, and had many white spots on it which were either sailboats or people. I was very curious to explore this "great lake" so instead of flying off I stayed near everyone else to see what would happen next. I flew back to my dad, and told him that I was dreaming, and so therefore he didn't really exist (I like seeing the reaction). My dad just stared ahead normally, and I asked him if he knew what a dream was. "No," he said. I tried to explain it to him, but realized that it really was pointless. Somewhere along the line I noticed one of the "beds" on the ground that had been transformed into a boat, thinking it clever that my mind could think of any reason to make sense of things once I was lucid. I had a false awakening.

----------


## Yosemine

School started, and my alarm rang for the first time in a couple months which succeeded to wake me up, wipe my recall, and scare me shitless. As such, I have just one short dream I remember, and I expect that I'll have this alarm problem for a couple more days. 

*Monday 8/18/08
**Geez Yosemine, how many hamburgers do you eat?

*This dream began with my sister and I at a Mc.Donald's. Though Mc.Donald's food is pretty gross, even by my American standards, I enjoyed my first Big Mac (which tasted like nothing, I just knew I enjoyed it) so I got another one. I seem to eat many hamburgers in my dreams. My sister ate some too, and I was about to pay, like in a restaurant. I noticed my dollar bills had the wheresgeorge site on them, but written in a bad location which would be considered "defacing" a dollar. Then a worker came by and asked that I pay for the food. I had a false memory of having payed before I ate, and told him that. He didn't buy it, so I found my receipt. The guy at the counter then started waving his arm to and from me. I wondered what was up with him so I left the receipt on the desk and left. Then he somehow gave me some change and I thought I would get some candy from one of those machines for the heck of it. My sister already had a quarter but the machine ate it. I tried again and spun the knob as hard as possible. An entire drawer full of the candy slipped out. We took some and pushed it back in. Then my brother came and chose some candy from a box which was in a chain shape. I was going to buy that for him too, and grabbed one for me as well. I realized this trip was going to spend all my money I had.

----------


## Mr. Pig

You must've been hungry!

Have fun at school.

----------


## Yosemine

I can only remember a short dream from last night. It was interesting as I was thinking about what I was doing and the danger, but not how it was impossible. 

*Wednesday 8/20/08 
**Flying Motorcycle

*The first thing I remember is being on a motorcycle with my dad. It had a back seat, so I wasn't holding on to him. We lifted into the air and began to fly near a very steep mountain; any steeper and it would be a cliff. It reminded me of the Grand Canyon in the kind of rocks it was made of. I was afraid we were going to crash into the mountain, but my dad pulled up. We were going very slowly, and suddenly I "remembered" I was in Israel and that we were going home. The motorcycle was hitting some air turbulence so I held on tight, smiling and genuinely happy. Then I had the thought of the long journey ahead of us; I asked my dad if we were going to fly the motorcycle all the way back to California. I knew that if we went up to 30,000 feet, (which I idiotically assumed we would), I wouldn't be able to get enough oxygen. My dad told me we were taking a plane. We landed and kept driving in the middle of a freeway. My dad wanted to go down, so we flew off the edge of a bridge and made a nice landing on a normal road.

----------


## Yosemine

Had a couple short dream last night. I want real recall; not these fragments!

*Thursday 8/21/08
**Free Water Slide

*The first thing I remember is looking at set of water slides that had been built on a hill. They were quite tall and steep. There was a drop off of one about ten feet high into a pool. I went up some stairs and got to a water slide which was free. I slid down it after I noticed my bathing suit was on; it kind of hurt. I noted that a button was directly where my weight was so I guessed that was why. A guy at the bottom of the slide just said I was an idiot out of nowhere. I got very mad, and asked him why he thought that. "You just look like someone that doesn't do very good and high school," he said. Very stupid reason... I yelled at him a little and then left. I told my mom about that guy, and she showed me a video of going down the water slide. In it, I yelled "I must be going 80 miles per hour" and kept sliding in mud after the actual slide ended. 

*World's Greatest Flash Game

*This dream began with me watching my brother play a game I knew was flash. I had a false memory of it being very famous and with the greatest flash graphics ever made. It did indeed look fantastic. I was looking at a city, and you could see individual cars and people. There was a building which gave the illusion that it was curving towards you dramatically. Then my brother started a part where he had to fly something to another place. He failed the first time. The second time he rode a warpstar, and eventually got to a lava area. There were little machines that would shoot lasers at you; they remind me of those things in Portal.

----------


## Yosemine

It has been some time and I apologize for not updating this journal. School started, my routine has switched drastically, and I cannot recall things that great anymore. I also have not been "in the mood" for lucid dreaming. However, I did get a short fragment from last night, which I think is a wake up call. 

*Thursday 8/21/08 
**Science Olympiad

*This dream began with me in a fast moving river. The river seemed to be inside a building; it reminded me of the book "Rendezvous with Rama." The river would then flow through a chain link fence. I was pressed against the fence due to the current and wanted to swim under it. I dubbed that too dangerous very quickly. I saw my brother trying to do this and kept pulling him out, fearing he would drown. He got mad at me. I was warped over to a desk with two girls I know from school. I was supposed to turn in something I had done for Science Olympiad. It was apparently chemistry, for as soon as they got it they started to laugh about how wrong all the coefficients were, which I assumed to be coefficients in chemical equations. I got pissed. Really pissed. I yelled and pouted in a way five times more than I'd be like in real life. In the middle I dropped a pencil, and it did something "cool" I don't remember. I remarked about that;  my anger vanishing instantly.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Sounds like ADD. jk

----------


## Yosemine

Last night I remember one dream. The first part is a bit too weird for me to feel comfortable to share with the bulk of Dream Views, but I'll record the rest of the dream. 

*Friday 8/29/08*
*When you gotta go you gotta go...
*
I may have had this title already, but it's the same theme lot's of people have had... After the "weird" part, I was walking off of a track. I was in a line of many people, and saw one of my friends run right by in a jacket. I could only think that she was running in a long distance race, and that more were on the way. As I walked forwards more, a boy came racing by with a face that told me this was his absolute passion in life. I really liked the kid just from seeing that, and watched him race away. I found myself on a deck of a two story building overlooking the track. I could see him sprinting around it very quickly. Then, I noticed I had to pee really, really badly. Without thinking, I opened my zipper and began to take a piss. Correct, on the ground. I was on a platform now, and I "aimed" down to the ground one story below me. A guy walked by and I hid for a moment before resuming. A whole bunch of girls came by, and I tried to hide again, but I was already seen. My dream self didn't care much about this, and started to pee on this rotating gear which would splatter my urine all around, leaving no definite wet spot. It occurred to me that such a device probably does not exist, and ignored that soon. 

Thankfully the dream changed themes, so that I was in front of a pool. Some people next to me persuaded me to join a swimming team, where we would race. I got into the pool (it was the perfect temperature) but soon found out this was a diving competition, not a swimming competition. I opted out.

----------


## Yosemine

My recall is so bad, but the weird thing is I don't care... I need to find some new motivation or I might never recall full dreams again! Last night I know I had such an interesting dream. I was talking to someone while on an enormous flying machine, but I can only remember a single fraction of my story to them... Well, it's a new month tomorrow, it would be good to start fresh. 

*Sunday 8/31/08* 
*Jumping into Freezing Water

*I remember having this false memory. I knew I was telling someone about this experience. I was jumping into a pool of near-freezing water from a high ledge. The water was a very deep blue, and all around it was a sheet of ice. The water was perfectly circular, and the only part not frozen as far as I could tell. My goal was to make this pool as round as possible; I had accidentally jumped too far and broke a bit of the thin ice surrounding the pool, causing it not be a perfect circle anymore. I began jumping in again around the edges to make it circular again.

----------


## Yosemine

I had an interesting dream last night. It reflected one of the days thoughts that people need to enjoy the "now" and not only think about what I'll do in the future. It also shows the way people want to live in the past. The order may not be perfect, but this way makes the most sense. 

*Monday 9/1/08*
*Time Travelling

*I'm not quite sure when this dream began, but I was somehow transferred to the future, in a conference room. A man was talking about sports, and pulled down a list with names from past school record holders. I had a record in track. Somehow I found myself in a school. I was convinced the year was 2067. I looked around; I was inside a small room with papers hanging all over the walls. They were awards, and old work of people. I looked around, finding an interesting letter I read, but I cannot remember it now. Then I found something *I* made, apparently tens of years ago. It was a simple assignment; nothing worth keeping for such a long time I noted. I also saw a photograph of me, which actually didn't look like me at all. My skin was too white, and my face had the skin pulled back. I put it back quickly, in the back of a pile of photos. It suddenly occurred to me that I needed to go back. I didn't know anyone in this "present." Everyone I did know was grown up, older... or dead. And what of my school? 

I was transported to a stadium, which was understood to be my school's. I knew that this year I was looking at (I was still in 2067), was somewhere between 2025 and 2030. The track seemed new, and it was rubber; not the dirt track we have now. However, I recalled having run on that very track, which was absolutely depressing. I was talking to someone about this; they were also there in this "fake" time. I said I wanted to go back to my time, and he said that this was not a possibility. He talked to me; saying something like, "I saw the dead bodies under the stands first. There was a military experiment held here; then the school was destroyed by Nazis."  _I realize that sounds hilarious now, however in the dream this was horrible._ But it was around 2025 now... perhaps I could still go back to 2008. I would graduate before this happened. A woman next to me started to talk about how much she loved ventriloquists, and this woman was suspended over the track. Suddenly, a bomb dropped right onto the field and went up in a could of black smoke. I was sent back to 2067, in the school. It was night, and the lights were on. The lights had a menacing yellow glow that didn't seem right. A man I assumed to be the principal walked by. I told him about what happened to me. Somewhere along the line I was back in 2025, in the daytime. She was going on our website; it had evolved into this disgustingly pink and cutesy site, with a whole section where you would draw lines around a girl, and it would become a car to drive away with her. At any rate, the principal eventually told me that he too was from a different time. It was later than mine; he was about 35, and he wanted to be three again. _This puts his birth at around 2032._ It was odd that I was actually "older" than the man... I was so scared when I realized that though right now I was young, there was another me who was very old, or even dead. 

Somehow, they actually had a time machine which would only take you back. The man had never used it for some reason, and we entered it. It was like an elevator; he pressed a button and we went down. For some reason he became younger, until he was five again. I thought he would enjoy being five more than three, and he somehow did as well, so I let him out to his mom which was right outside this elevator. I needed to find my time now, so I kept going down. I tried to subtract 2008 from 2067 but found myself unable to do so. With some guesswork I got fairly close to the time I left to 2067. I realized that I wasn't in a real time; everything here had happened. I wasn't young, I was old in 2067, and nothing could change that. I was here too, but I knew that it "really" should be 2067. I also could never get back to the exact time I left; in a sense I was in my own little nonexistent time line for everyone but me. When I exited the elevator I saw myself, but instantly became that person. I was my school as it was in 2008. Only I knew what would become of it. 

I walked up the stairs to our 700 building, and took a walk around it. When I reached the top I thought I saw a slide, but then it was only a couple wires. 2008 is the best year, I told a person near me. He agreed. The bell rang and I entered my class. I was very tired, and had forgotten what grade I was in. "Am I a sophomore or junior?" I asked the kid next to me. Of course he didn't know. My teacher was my 9th grade teacher, and I should have been in 10th. However, if I had this teacher again, I'd have to be in some later year. I just decided I was in 10th grade, and gave in to the relief until I awoke.

----------


## Yosemine

Having had such an interesting dream 9/1/08, I didn't mind that the one I remembered was so dull. There's always tonight. 

*Tuesday 9/2/08 
**Warp to the Middle of the Street/Flies

*This dream began with me leaving school on my bicycle. I was on my bike when I opened the gate, somehow balancing even as I opened it on a bicycle. A boy near me exclaimed something about my bike riding skills. I then decided to show off. Instead of riding down the normal ramp I rode down the side of the stair's near the handrails where it is flat. I looked to cross the street. There was a car facing me, but it was frozen in time. I biked past it not thinking twice. All of a sudden I was in the middle of a street. I believe this is the first time I consciously experienced a warp, because I knew I never entered the street. I smacked my head in self disgust to allow myself to get into the middle of a busy street without noticing. An old man looked relieved that I was OK in his car, and let me pass by. I told myself I'd have to investigate the last turn I took later. Later in this dream, or the next one, I was watching a man mess around with fly eggs. Random full grown flies would occasionally escape the jar. My alarm clock rang in real life, but since I had set it to the "spring rain" sound, it didn't wake me up. Instead, in the dream, I became aware of a very annoying sound that seemed to fill up the whole room! I couldn't pinpoint where the sound was coming from, until I woke up and realized the truth.

----------


## Yosemine

My recall is slowly coming back. I can't remember a lot from last night, but I'm putting effort into this again. I actually also had a lucid dream last night. I can hardly remember it, but in the dream I remembered why I started lucid dreaming in the first place. 

*Wednesday 9/3/08 
**Flying Carpet Jumping

*As the title suggests, I began on a flying carpet with a few other people. We were all under somewhat thick blankets which were supposed to protect us from the strong sun. I peeked out over the edge of the carpet, noting that we were about 100 feet high over sand. The carpet was sagging a bit where I was looking over which, needless to say, was a little scary. Then, in some way I understood that I was to jump off of the carpet. When I did, I fell and landed on a rock feet first. It did cause me some minor pains, but they went away fast. A kind of warped back up and jumped off the carpet once more. This time I landed in the sand with both my feet just millimeters from other rocks. My brother was in pain this time as he had jumped and hit a rock instead...

*Unremembered Lucid Dream

*The first half of this dream involved me going through a school day; it was dull and I can't remember anything other than taking a piss in the bathroom. Later, when I exited the school, I felt a little... empty. I'm dreaming, I knew. I did a nose reality check quickly and I was dreaming as I suspected. I was so happy since I haven't had one in a while that I shot into the air like a rocket, and flipped over backwards hundreds of feet in the air. I then tried to rocket downwards, not looking at the ground. I wondered how it would feel to hit my head so I made no effort to stop... The dream faded a bit and I changed scenes. I was in my house next to my mom. I wanted to try to read some stuff to see what it said. Everything I read, however, was incomprehensible, which isn't typical. I then flew out the window; I cannot remember anything past this point. 


*Dream Fragment: Vapor Batteries*

In this fragment my dad gave me a whole small box full of Parkzone Vapor LiPo batteries. I was very happy to have so many suddenly.

----------


## apachama

Damn, I always feel really bad when I forget lucids. I sometimes wander what goes on when my memory isn't concentrated on remembering it. And whether it matters.

----------


## Yosemine

Yeah, I second that. Last night I can't remember much either, just a fragment. 

*Friday 9/5/08 
**Dream Fragment: Metal Slide

*In this very short fragment I was in a building. Then I ran with some other people and jumped into a metal enclosed slide which was shiny and silver. I got going very fast among it's many twists and turns.

----------


## Yosemine

Sorry guys, I've had so little motivation for dreaming lately. I don't even feel like recording my dreams. 

*Monday 9/8/08
**I know this place...

*This dream began with me about to run up a flight of stairs. The stairs wound around an elevator. I ran up the stairs and raced the elevator to the fourth floor, actually winning. Later in this dream I was at this place which I don't know, but it was instantly familiar to me. My sister said she couldn't remember it, and I couldn't believe it. It was like I had been there just the day before; I reminded myself that soon we'd reach the cafe (which I saw), and then the thrift store. Was the thrift store still open? Yes, it was... Still later in this dream I was playing a crane machine. It had an open top and I caught a stuffed animal. Then I caught a battery for an RC plane. I could see another inside. It said it was 6.9 volts (an odd voltage), and yet it had 10 cells.

----------


## Yosemine

I had another brief dream last night. It oddly faded into nothing. 

*Tuesday 9/9/08
**Afraid of a Little Rain?

*This dream began comically, with me watching a show of people that survived extreme environments and circumstances. There was a girl outdoors and it was just raining. Not particularly hard or anything, just stubborn rain. "How is this 'survival?'" I yelled at the TV. Soon the girl climbed up a tree, and eventually I ended up in the same spot she was. The girl was talking to me about how scary it was to get off the tree, but I found a metal sign with I hung on and climbed down. I didn't blame her from being scared; the tree was literally soggy and wet. Then everything faded into whiteness. I walked to a table amidst the whiteness, not noticing anything wrong except that there were unsealed jars of food on the table. With some dream logic, I decided to use a pastry there which was still doughy to seal the tops. I opened it up and it was full of cheese. I took a bite and it was very good. The last thing I thought was that the XBox 360 had a very bad draw distance because everything around me was white...

----------


## Yosemine

I can't believe I allowed my recall to get so low. Part of the problem is I actually got a bit too much in real life lately, what with my indoor RC plane and XBox 360. It's almost like since I have those things I wanted, my interest in lucid dreaming subsided. Well, my gamer tag is Yosemine so hopefully that will keep me from forgetting altogether... Last night I had an interesting WILD I won't count as lucid because I was just too damn confused to make a final decision.  

*Saturday 9/13/08*
*Cross Country/"Zombie" WILD*

I remember having a short dream about running around a blacktop with our school's cross country team (which I quit both because it was hard and extremely boring to run distance). When I made it around once, the coach told me to do it ten more times. I told him I had already quit, and had just run that lap for the heck of it. I believe I soon woke up with this idea of a "count to six" WILD technique. It made perfect sense then, I'd envision the numbers 1-6 separated by one second in my head, and I'd enter a dream. I closed my eyes and tried it. I saw the numbers in silver, and felt vibrations. I allowed myself to get excited to increase the vibrations. Then I opened my eyes... Was I dreaming? No, couldn't be... I tried again with the same result. My alarm clock was far too realistic for me to be dreaming... I guess it was time to get out of bed anyway. I tried to sit up, finding it extremely difficult to control my movements. My eyebrow was twitching. I was thinking that I was still slightly in sleep paralysis though awake and that I'd snap out of it quickly. No such luck, my movements remained jerky. I did a reality check, and found I was supposedly dreaming! Still... perhaps I was feeling my dream body instead of my real body, even though I was awake, best not do anything dumb. I warped back into bed, facing my alarm, thinking about what an interesting experience that was. But maybe I was still dreaming? Everything still seemed a little too real. But it seems like I was dreaming, as the reality check worked again. I tried to get up, still finding my movements jerky. Then I went downstairs to eat a cheesecake. It was tasteless.

----------


## Yosemine

Last night I had one creepy dream I remember in particular. It was short, and there are gaps in recall, but at least I'm remembering something...

*Sunday 9/14/08* *Ground Explosion*

The first thing I remember in this dream is staring into my room through some bars. I could see my stuffed animals on my shelf. All I could see were their black silhouettes which turned to face me. It was a little eerie, but I thought it must be an illusion, even when I saw it several times. I recalled that I was actually in bed at the moment (but didn't really get lucid) sleeping with my stuffed animals. So there really wasn't no reason to be afraid of some silly thing like this...

The ground rumbled and I heard an explosion. Could it have been that new particle accelerator? Nah, that "theory" was full of crap. I looked out the window and saw my neighbor's house which had a fire burning on the top floor. There were police below. It was the dead of night. A couple were interested in the fire, but most were sporting guns and advancing forward (or my left). I wanted to look, but decided that was too dangerous, so I went down onto my belly out of their view.

----------


## Yosemine

I'm recalling one crappy dream per night again luckily. Think I'll ever get back to my original recall? Last night's dream was short but sweet. 

*Monday 9/15/08*
*Hovercraft Disk*

In this dream I was playing with a small hovercraft in the shape of a disk. It would slide freely across the ground. It reminded me of the Roomba robot. I wanted to take it out of the room it was in, but thought about how there was an invisible wall in front of me (too many videogames lately). I threw it hoping to get over the wall somehow. I ended up making it go into another room, but it wasn't the same. It just didn't give me any joy anymore. My vision started to get bad and I was seeing in blurs, frames, and so on until I awoke.

----------


## Yosemine

To anyone that bothers to actually read this dream journal, do yourself a favor and go to the earlier entries. Page 3 maybe. I simply lost my recall. Last night I remember a couple short dreams at least. 

*Friday 9/19/08* *Meteorite*

I was in a car staring out over a large lake or the ocean. There was a sparkle of quickly falling light. I took it to be a meteor. I looked some more, and a meteor shower started. I looked at a nearby house, a meteor hit it but instead of breaking through it bounced off into their backyard. The place it bounced from was glass, which had shattered as it bounced off. I told the driver to turn around. Not thinking about how this was private property, I went to the back and saw the meteor actually *floating* in the water. When I picked it up it was light and crumbly; the opposite of what it should be. I knocked on the door of the house I had gotten the meteor from. When I got in everyone inside seemed to have been frightened by the noise the meteor made as it hit their roof. I showed the meteor to them, and noticed a black part on the bottom that I supposed was from it's entrance into the atmosphere. I struck a deal with the lady; since I found it (and it was in the water so nobody would have really found it by morning) I could get half the profit, and since it was here house she could get the other half. I took it to my dad to find a way to sell it. 

*RC Plane Wing Break*

In this dream I started by throwing my big RC plane in the air. The wings were made of paper stuck on with tape to the body. I stalled but recovered. Nothing really interesting happened, I just piloted around my plane, nearly hitting a bouncing basketball (which could be a connection to the game "Glider Pro") and occasionally being annoyed at a pair of ugly sunglasses that would appear in my view. I went up very high and then the thinkable (that's no type) happened; my paper wings ripped off the fuselage and I was left with the planes body free falling. I thought it was really cool, and didn't even mind knowing my plane would be totally destroyed! In real life it would be the opposite feeling.

----------


## Yosemine

I had a "white out" kind of sleep which happens when I just sleep as long as possible. The dream I remember is hazy, and kind of short. Interestingly, I believe this dream came from a minor observation that day that our table was very slightly tilted. 

*Saturday 9/20/08* *Leaning Building*

This dream started with me climbing up a diagonal pole over a fifty foot drop to win some prize. People were talking about having their dogs go on the pole to win for them. Soon I was in a normal looking building. I felt like it was a little tilted though so I pulled out one of those testers with the bubbles and liquid. It indeed wasn't straight... much worse than I thought. In fact the whole building just kept getting worse. I switched to a third person view and saw a crane rotate the entire building clockwise and put some rocks under it. I had no idea how this was possible.

----------


## Yosemine

I can remember a short dream from last night. Cool enough for me to think about it a couple times during the day. 

*Monday 9/22/08* *Jupiter and Saturn's Contraction*

I remember being on a desert landscape. My family had moved here. No house, no nothing. It was very hot and I thought it was dangerous. I had a memory of our car still having enough gas to get away from this place if necessary, but it still didn't solve the problem. Somehow some things were made to block the shade. I remarked about the coolness of the sand. There were about four of these, and next to them were four pools of water (a 2*4 pattern). The water got progressively warmer as went down the pools. Later I entered a black hallway which was blown up with air. It's difficult to explain, but I found the place very cool. It would also wobble back and forth. I found a journal with the end attached to a hinge. Both ends had Velcro and I flipped the book back and forth. Now I got this idea that I was living on Jupiter. I saw a little image which claimed that Jupiter ranged in size from 4.3-4.7 light years across. This absolutely ridiculous size did not alarm me, what did was the contraction of Jupiter. Soon I found a small thing in the shape of Saturn. It *was* Saturn, just contracted. I flicked it away. It felt like a tiny piece of glass.

----------


## Yosemine

I finally had a dream worth recording last night. It was random and illogical- yet I was basically conscious. Just the way I like my dreams. 

*Thursday 9/25/08* *Delivery to China*

This dream began with me walking around my school with some friends. I was convinced I was playing a video game and put on an Xbox 360 headset to talk to them. We were walking side by side and talking through the headset. The sound it had was incredibly clear, not something I'd expect, but I was having trouble muting the mike (I wanted to mute it when I wasn't talking so nobody would have to listen to my breathing)... Later I took it off and talked to my friends without it about how great the thing was working. I now was in the school parking lot and went to unlock my "bicycle" which was a red motor scooter. Moments later it became a shopping cart. I suddenly remembered I had a package to deliver to China. I had to somehow deliver it by hand and not through the mail. I thought it would be *cheaper* for the flight tickets there anyway. 

I was somehow going to deliver it without going on a plane and started by going onto the shopping cart. I was warped from the school to the top of a hill and began my journey. The cart was originally balanced too far backwards so I shifted forwards and was on my way down the hill. To avoid careening to a bloody death I casually slowed myself down by hitting my hand against coming random walls and rocks. When I got to the bottom I realized that I was being sniped! The people warped from their perch right beside me. My friends took care of the first too, and I went and actually bit the head of an old guy. I can't really remember anything from there on (perhaps that's a good thing).

----------


## Yosemine

This may surprise you all but I'm still alive! Only a couple dreams recalled this whole week, both last night... I can't remember too much. 

*Friday 10/3/08* *Dog-Bunny*

In this short dream I was going around an oval path surrounded by trees. The animals and plants were very strange, but that's all I know because I can't remember exactly what it was that made them strange. Soon I found a small white bunny. It was very friendly and in no time (like a dog) it had recognized my scent and allowed me to hold it. I played with the bunny a little, and it ran around happily. 

*Wavelength Explained by Bicycle*

I was in a classroom, and doing something I knew I wasn't supposed to. My only clear memories come to when my chemistry teacher put some jalapenos into something to cause a "chemical reaction" that created some soup. Then he tried to explain wavelength. I was on my bicycle now and he told me to cut a turn short. I don't know what that had to do with anything, but soon I got into a gutter full of water, which slowed my bike to a crawl (I was very surprised I wasn't wet). I quickly tipped over to land on the sidewalk before I fell over the other way away from the curb.

----------


## Yosemine

I had some funny dreams last night. The plots were very random. 

*Saturday 10/4/08* *No Money? Travel by Bag*

I think this dream began with my mom talking about going somewhere, but we didn't have any money. She was talking about how we could all go into a bag and stowaway onto planes, trains, and so on. I could see a video of this orange bag being unloaded onto the top of a train, supposedly with us inside it. I was impressed with the idea; I knew it had worked because I had just seen my family in the bag on a train. I was in a different location now, and my family needed a way to stowaway on a plane. I went with my parents and they talked to security. "Surprisingly," they wouldn't let the bag on if we didn't have tickets. I did something (I don't even know what) with the bag to be able to stowaway on the next train. On the way out, I picked up a map with all the train routes. My mom opened the map (it didn't make any sense really), and found the train comes only once per day at 5:49. It was about 4:20, and we went to the station to wait for the train. There were a group of people waiting. My mom asked them if the track was hot, to which they responded "yes." I was surprised because I didn't know a train could heat up the track from miles away. 

The train arrived soon, and we all ran in. My brother and mom had somehow warped out and ran back inside, just before the doors closed. A few people opened the door from outside. When the doors closed again I heard some knocking from outside, and I opened the door. Bad time to do so; the "train" started to move. Now I wasn't in a train anymore. The interior had not seemed to have changed, until I realized (as the "door" or literally the entire side of the "train" had vanished), but I could see that I was in a giant circle... and it was spinning. The other side had vanished too and I somehow held on to both ends while the circle spun taking me upside-down and back several times. When it stopped my family most definitely agreed this was not the train we were supposed to take. 

And now the dream plot began to fall apart. I was controlling Luigi, and was bouncing all around the area. I did long jumps through a quaint village, and collected a 1-Up mushroom and mushroom which made my health grow. Then I was hit with a blue shell. I needed those to stowaway! I warped back to the bag, before starting to control a bird. I flew over the train lines and up a hill. The whole place was had a happy yellow glow. I heard a cat talking, it was saying that any bird that would come to it would win a prize. Naturally this was a trap to catch the bird. I got near a bridge and heard the cat say, "please come under the bridge." I refused, knowing what would happen. I then warped over to a miniature train track. It was night. A small cart was coming down the track... then it was a car. I purposely crashed it into another cart while saying something like: 

"And suddenly the cart came to a halt,
there was a huge terrifying jolt,
Then the screech of metal on metal..."

I forget the rest, but it was a very cliche little thing, but not bad for improvised dream poetry. The final part of the dream there was a bug, chasing after a female of its species. It lived underwater, and though I was in the water I didn't feel it. The "female" came over. It had a rainbow glow. I fit it into a hole, while the other bug was talking about how much he thought she was pretty and the like. I found the bug that had gone through the hole had entered a pyramid with these ramps to put marbles. I tried to decided if there were tens, hundreds, or thousands of miles in there. 

*Penny Collection Agency*

I agree this may not be a technically correct title, but it was the first thing I thought I should call the dream as I awoke. In this dream I was collecting pennies from random people. It was my job. If I didn't collect enough pennies in a given amount of time, my heart would stop and I would pass out. I'd always be revived though. I went downstairs, wondering how I had ever gotten the job to begin with. As soon as I entered an area where my family was watching TV, I saw my time on the TV. The bar was almost empty, but now it was filling up fast, and before long my time limit was over. I went to the stairs, my heart stopped, and I calmly passed out. When I was revived I was in the "office" of the man I was employed to. I asked him if I could take off the machine with that time limit and he said it was alright. I ripped off this thing from my chest, relived. There were people sitting in chairs, and I talked to a woman in a way I realize now would seem overly kind and maybe a bit creepy. In my dream it was good customer service. 

She began to "talk" a nonsensical collection of sounds. It didn't sound like a language at all, it was just too random. I left her alone for a moment and moved on to the next person. Then she began to speak intelligently, though only about how she was speaking intelligently before. I then walked out of the room and saw a whole bunch of half dollars, quarters, dimes, nickles, but most importantly pennies lying on the ground. Not even looking twice at the other coins (obviously worth a lot more), I picked up all the pennies and brought them to my employer. He seemed pleased.

----------


## Yosemine

Last night I remember some short fragments... well I did when I woke up. I'll see how it goes as I type. 

*Sunday 10/5/08* *The 2.5 Million Dollar Deal*

I love this dream; such wish fulfillment. It began with me getting a card in the mail which claimed I had gotten 2.5 million dollars from a random person that just wanted to give me money. When I eventually met him, I found he owned a hobby store with very low priced RC planes and rockets. He then told me that I could buy anything in the sale section with the 2.5 million dollars, but only at his store. Oddly I looked around as if I was short on money and chose the cheapest thing; a launch rod for rockets which I want in real life, then left. 

*Boyfriends Treat the Girlfriend's Father*

This is a short dream I had, beginning with seeing this tiny creature on some ice. Water was pooled in the ice (which was shaped like a bowl), and the creature sawed through until all the water spilled out. Then I heard something about me having a girlfriend, and how I had treated her to something. I heard the "my" girlfriend's father yell, "You don't treat the girlfriend, you treat the father!"

*Machine Made Muffin*

In this dream I had needed to make a poster for school, and my mom didn't want to buy me paper or take me to a store, so I biked to Office Depot. Honestly I basically warped the whole way. When I got in I ended up somehow assembling a muffin with this machine. In the end I got this delicious looking muffin/cake which appeared to be chocolate. I told my sister who had appeared near me to save it. Then I payed for the muffin in very odd currency; two penises. No seriously.

----------


## apachama

Wish fulfillment money dreams annoy me. My last lucid was me giving gifts, other lucids take me immediately to the shops. The disadvantage of not having enough money for anything but food for four months is that I really want money for nice food and gifts. 

Rockets are cool, though. Do you make them?

----------


## Yosemine

No, I don't make rockets anymore but I used to. I still like them though. Speaking of rockets I had a fantastic dream last night regarding my own personal rocket. I can't remember much but it was fun. 

*Wednesday 10/8/08* *Gatorade Fueled Rocket*

I can't remember how this dream started, but I owned my own "personal" rocket. I would basically just hug it and almost telepathically control it's power and direction. I flew it around a bit until it ran out of fuel, then refueled using Gatorade. I then gave it full power to see how long the runtime was, and I got about twenty seconds on full power with over two minutes on medium power. 

*Finally, a short bout of lucidity!*

It's been a while but I got lucid. I started "waking up" in a bed staring at an unfamiliar wall. I got a low level of lucidity without a reality check. I went outside, so eager to fly once more. It was pitch black and I saw almost nothing. The dream faded and I believe I had a false awakening. I saw believe because in this "false awakening" I knocked my glasses off my bed and they fell below it. I knew this only because I heard them clank down and I felt them. I never saw them though... It was strange to think my glasses would be there at night, but I didn't think much of it and reminded myself to get them in the morning. When the morning came they were right on my bed-stand.

*Piss on the Toys* 

Ah, another "I have to pee" dream. In this one I was going with my friend to a water park (how perfectly that ties in to the theme of the dream). I had to take a piss and got out of the car, noting it was 7:12 A.M. Earlier than I expected. When I got out I was in a toy store. I found this machine and without thinking started to pee right through a hole in the top, thinking it was some high-tech toilet. It wasn't, I saw some of my urine pool at the bottom. I got away from there quickly and continued looking for a place to piss. I found a table with toys. Perhaps this was a toilet? No time to think, I started to pee right then and there, soaking some stuffed animals before realizing that wasn't right either. I finally found a real toilet (which was the type you see on large airliners), and peed. I still had some left when I finished, but I figured I'd finish off at the water park. I sat on a chair and heard my mom talking to my friend about how my friend had put too much money on a credit card at around $60. That didn't sound too bad to me. Then my mom said that my friend had to pick up someone on the way back to take them to LA. My mom "started" the table and surrounding chairs which began to move out of the store we were now in.

----------


## Yosemine

Had another Knott's Berry Farm dream. Pretty crappy one as well. You do have to love the way my brain explained the fast clock though...

*Thursday 10/9/08* *Changes at Knott's*

This dream started with me riding in a car with my mom and sister. It was very rainy, and I was worried that it would still be raining at Knott's Berry Farm (which was suddenly our destination). When we arrived the rain had subsided to a slight drizzle and we got in, not even paying. Apparently the place had just opened so I ran to Xcelerator to catch the first ride of the day (not realizing that it doesn't operate in any rain, including a drizzle). I waited in the line for a while, and some others joined me. I looked at a clock on the wall, and it started to have the minute hand move very quickly, so that an hour was over in a couple seconds! Then a guy next to me laughed and showed how he was spinning a dial on the wall to make the clock move. At any rate the ride operator wasn't coming so I moved on. I looked around and noticed that Knott's Berry Farm was very different. First of all I couldn't find Ghostrider... but then I found it much to my left, even though from my location it should be to the right. And everything was so empty. It felt odd standing in such an empty amusement park, with just a field of grass in front of me followed by a roller coaster. I looked to my right and say the newly built Pony Express, but not much else. Then I saw a waterslide. Curious, I went toward it. When I got to the top, I heard that the slide had collapsed.

----------


## Yosemine

Last night I can't exactly remember the details of my dreams, but I know what they were about. I also had the most vivid lucid dream I can recall, though I can't remember a whole lot of it. 

*Monday 10/13/08* *The Police are the Enemy*

In this dream me and a bunch of other people were against the police. I didn't know why, and thought it was odd that the police would be our enemies. I was given a gun to take some out, but thought this was ridiculous and went away. 

*English Failure*

Honestly, the only thing I remember in this dream is being very mad at my English teacher because he continued to fail me even though my work was good. I told my mom I wanted to switch out of the class. 

*What to Do?*

I started noticing something weird (don't remember what it was) and reality checking. I wasn't too surprised when I found I was dreaming. I climbed out my open window and hopped down to the ground from the second story, noting that this dream could not be distinguished from real life if I hadn't done that reality check. I saw a man walking by and started to talk to him, telling him that I needed something to do. I recall feeling very "empty," and for once it really felt like this was nothing more than a dream character. He led me to a trampoline, which I jumped on until I got very high (like 600 feet), but that wasn't too interesting and I continued on. Eventually, still lucid, I became involved in a dream plot with my brother being injured, which was boring and I can't remember. The end of the dream was private (stupid hormones got the best of me), but you all know approximately what it was about...

----------


## Yosemine

I had a nice, decently long dream tonight. Just one, but I always appreciate having a dream with a few parts and "conscious" thinking such as this one. 

*Tuesday 10/14/08* *Battling Hovering Ships*

I don't know exactly when this dream started, for I was having false memories at having been in the place I was before, and now I was going back to where I had started. I know the guy who sits next to me in Chemistry was there (he's really funny), and there was a large grassy field in front of us. We started to jog across it, and about a minute later I got to a staircase. There were two, one for Germans and a different one I don't recall. The other guy took the German route, and I took the second. My path ended abruptly, and I had to follow the German one. We both got to a bridge, and he stood on the edge. He looked like he would fall, but I didn't say anything until he came closer. I looked over the edge and noted that it was a twenty or so fall drop into muddy water with random rubber and wooden dividers. A fall wouldn't kill you I reasoned, but you could get hurt a little on a divider. 

We both went down a slide I understood to be dedicated to Herzl. The slide was broken in some spots, but we made it down fine. Then I saw something I couldn't believe; there were three boxy, huge, and hovering "ships" out over the city in front of me. What more, the larger one was shooting explosives at the two smaller ones! I knew somehow that the larger one was American and the smaller two were terrorists. It was funny, I thought, that I was accepting this so readily. I was obviously dreaming... Never became lucid. Or rather, I didn't push the subject. I think I just liked the plot. 

Once that had been forgotten, I began to go to get a closer look (probably not the safest thing to do), and ran across a street with just barely enough time. I saw some friends, who got in a weird discussion about being gay, but I broke free and continued to go towards the ships. Nobody else seemed very interested. In the end I got to a small building, who's name was brilliant but I have forgot it. It was a memorial for all the "bad" people on Earth. My dad and I went inside but were disgusted in an instant and left. I had forgotten about the ships. 

Now, I don't know how this dream connects but I can't see it as separate. I was flying an RC plane outside, and it was handling normally. The only abnormal thing I noticed was that it was responding to elevator commands though it didn't have an elevator. I then saw some guys walk out from a garage with an enormous "paper" plane made of ply wood and paper. I mean this was gigantic. They tried to launch it, but it was just too large. The final part of this dream I was on a hill flying my plane. When I was done and went down the hill, I saw this girl in a bikini I apparently knew. I asked her if the water was too nasty, and she said it was. 

*Chemistry Test* 

Most of this dream revolved around me getting to school to do a chemistry test. It isn't interesting. The only part that stands out are that I took my stuffed animals, and also had my backpack get soaked in God knows what when I left it in the bathroom by accident.

----------


## Yosemine

Since I desperately need to get back in the habit of recording dreams, I'll record a fragment from last night. It actually happened after I fell asleep after my alarm rang, so it isn't "recall." 

*Wednesday 10/15/08* *Smash the Lake*

In this dream I was in chemistry class, trying to understand an abstract concept... very abstract. Oddly I was doing some calculations in a logical way. My chemistry teacher then started to talk about the solution, and I could see a frozen lake. Then an arm came in and smashed the ice on the lake until it cracked. This was apparently the answer...

----------


## Yosemine

I was tired last night so I went to sleep at 7. Obviously I can't really remember my earlier dreams (I had a ton of random "political" thoughts because the debate was in the background), but I remember three shortish later dreams. One is so boring I'll only briefly tell it though. 

*Thursday 10/16/08* *The 99 Cent Store*

In this dream I started riding my dad's motorcycle through the house. I had trouble getting used to the brakes. Then I wanted to take it outside, but decided that was too risky (why did I take it in the house, I don't know). I decided to take a little motor scooter I saw out instead. The wheels were very hard and plastic like (but not plastic). It was electric, and in the battery compartment I noted the battery was no more than the size of a cell phone battery. My dad came by and said the battery life on the scooter was 48 hours. I didn't understand how that would work. Then my dad opened the garage and began to take his motorcycle out. Somehow my dad and I had warped over to a store. Since we didn't have a charger for my scooter battery, we set out looking for one. I was in a clothing department, and saw a man of Arabic(?) decent. He said he had found a battery. I forgot we needed a charger and wanted one. My dad told him we had lost a battery in the store (which was somehow the truth now), and without thinking twice the man gave us a sealed package with a charger and battery. I was amazed by his kindness and we all thanked him greatly. 

As I was walking, the plastic package eventually mutated into a cardboard box. "That's the think about the 99 Cent store, if you aren't careful the things you get change," I told my dad. I poked my finger in the box and found it was the same package. "They can never change the item you are buying though," I said. Then my dad got a whole bunch of candies and began to pay. I noted we had around 20 boxes of Mike and Ike candy. When my dad paid only about ten items went on the conveyor, including three slices of pizza. The total was $45, and my dad only gave 45 cents. The lady at the cash register didn't care until I noticed that my dad paid wrong, then my dad gave her the full amount of money. 

*Israel's Lake*

This was a short dream in which I followed a stream and got to a lake I understood to be in Israel. I swam around in it for a while (and I believe I got into a long discussion about lucid dreaming), until the sun was setting. My mom swam now, and the waves got big. 

*Normal P.E.*

In this boring dream I ran around a field, found a soccer ball, kicked it around... and that's about it. The dream however was around ten minutes in length, but is not worth recording.

----------


## Yosemine

You could say last nights dreams were "eh." I can't remember them, and I'm still tired...

*The family that wants to be disabled*

In the beginning of this dream I was in someones house. The people kept trying to hurt themselves in the feet and legs so that eventually they would be unable to walk. We went outside and started to ride bicycles (please don't ask me why). Me and another guy started going very fast, and when we started to come back all of a sudden a bicycle was in my way and I had to turn right into the street to escape, but I was fine. 

*Dream Fragments*

Fragment 1: I was playing "aerobie baseball." We went into a gym. 

Fragment 2: Some weird thing about floating smiley faces being pedophiles. Once again, just don't ask.

----------


## Yosemine

Last night I decided to try to WILD. I failed the WILD, but it got dreaming into my mind again so I remembered three short dreams (interestingly all containing 3rd person or 1st person in a video game). One of these dreams was very, very weird... I also think I WILDed again sometime, but whether it was from a false awakening or not I don't know. 

*Sunday 10/19/08* *Car Racing*

This was a simple dream, starting with me learning that an uncle of mine had won 4th place as this grand championship for running. He had a medal, though I thought it was weird to get a medal for 4th place. Soon I was racing too, but in a car. It wasn't anything special; I was in a 3rd person view and the cars handled like they would in Burnout. I raced three laps of a course but lost. 

*Pecked to Death*

This dream started with me wanting to take my bicycle someplace. Every single time I went out of the garage, it seemed that I had forgotten something, like my helmet or the bike itself. After like five minutes of this I finally was able to bike. When I reached the end of the street I saw my family walking with McCain and Obama. I just kept biking in the street. I then went down a little grass hill and got to a familiar place- the local artificial lake. I somehow warped so that I was now coming in from the opposite direction and crossed the entrance to a parking lot. Stupidly I didn't check for cars and almost got hit by one. The lady in the car gave me a "what the hell are you doing" look. I was embarrassed because I knew I deserved it. 

Then the dream switched to first person in a video game. There were elephants in the street. What would happen if I got crushed by one? "I" went down to the street and spread open the legs of the character (might as well stomp him in the balls for good measure I figured). After that evil thought, the elephant charged and stepped on "me," and "I" instantly respawned on the sidewalk. I saw a giant chicken, and went to it so it would peck me. After about 40 pecks my character collapsed and died for good. 

*Flooding France with Strawberries*

This is a weird dream... in the beginning I had somehow done something that would release hundreds of millions of strawberries into France. The man next to me couldn't believe it, and yelled at me, telling me that France would be flooded with strawberries, killing everyone! Worse, the strawberries would fill up all the valleys and even spread over to other countries, including Israel (in this dream Israel was just over a mountain from France). The camera switched and I saw many soldiers trying to stop strawberries rolling down a hill. Then I became a woman about to commit suicide. I thought she was an idiot to commit suicide for no apparent reason (I guess I forgot about those killer strawberries) as I climbed up to "her" death... 

Then I got into this whole story of how the woman's daughter used to hoist her up this tower, but now she was in a wheelchair. I tied some rope, then became involved in a plot about my brother and I walking around a shopping place.

----------


## Yosemine

I tried some WILDing again last night, but couldn't get it. I did have one interesting "WILD" in a dream though. 

*Monday 10/20/08* *The Many Rooms (and Ants)*

I cannot remember the full story of this dream, but I was in what appears to have been a very long house with many rooms in a straight line. I kept going from room to room, and saw the ground was covered in ants. I mean, ants were literally standing on other ants in some places. When I told my sister to come to see most of the ants went into a hole in the floor to hide. Then for some reason I tried to WILD in the dream. After a while I felt tingly like I do in sleep paralysis, and I heard a friend of mine talk about how easy WILDing was for him. He told me to imagine I was playing a video game. Since he likes Halo I thought about that. Instead of getting into a lucid dream, I came before a 2D game where I controlled a floating ship and had to not crash into walls. It wasn't a bad game though...

*Paying for Food with Food*

This first thing I remember is being at what I understood to be our school's cafeteria. I presented the cafeteria lady with some food, and asked if I could buy something with it. She said it wasn't an issue. I bought a rather large burrito and she gave me part of a tuna sandwich. I then walked over to the place I knew I'd find my friends. I passed a buddy from track and said hi, but he didn't answer. I sat and waited for my friends to come.

----------


## Yosemine

Once again stopped recording. Just too much stress this year. Last year I got maybe one hour of homework a night. I've been getting three to four hours a day now. Maybe some of you get more, but it's pissing me off, boring me, and making me feel like I'm wasting life. Hence my mood has been shitty and I didn't concentrate much on dreams. Anyways, end rant, here are my short dreams from last night. 

*Thursday 10/23/08* *Architecture*

Ever since I remembered this dream, all I could think to title it was "Architecture." It shows the creativity of the mind, if only briefly. I can't really describe it since there is too much visual detail, but basically I was in Israel in Tel Aviv in a car, but it looked very pretty this time. Very different... I looked around and saw a skyscraper. It was a very beautiful building (and the whole world had a tint of a peaceful blue) which seemed to wave as it went up. The glass was bent with it, giving it a lovely, calm look. I remarked to my mom about how nice it looked. Then we turned into an area that was covered by another waving metal (I do believe in Tel Aviv a train station looks a lot like this, but my dream version was nicer). We stayed under it for a while, and I thought about how nice the architecture was around here. 

*Dream Fragment: 4 Channel Micro Helicopter*

In this short dream I was given two helicopters; one two channel and one four channel. Both were tiny. I tested the four channel one. It had a weird remote that wouldn't work in real life, and only buttons instead of sticks. I managed to control it perfectly, (it did fly fairly realistically) but of course that was the work of my mind and not my fingers.

----------


## Yosemine

I got a new video game, so I played it late and didn't remember my dream (as if I remember them at all these days). I still do remember one part. 

*Saturday 10/25/08* *My "Job"*

This dream began with me in a snowstorm. Some narrator was talking about how if I didn't strike a match I'd die of the cold, but I didn't feel afraid or anything. Later I got into a building and a woman put me inside this casing which carried me up to a scanner. Afterward I understood that I had a new job. I had a "lunch break" for my job, and played some volleyball for what seemed like an hour. It seemed weird to me that this was a job, so I went into the building again where I was given a task of making a bed. I had to pile some mattresses on one and other and then I woke up.

----------


## Yosemine

Last night I had a couple vivid dreams, but they were short. I got lucid in one, but sort of wasted it. Was very stable too...

*Monday 10/27/08* *Trampoline in the Dark*

In this dream I was at my best friend's house and went outside into her yard. I found a trampoline and began to jump. It was very dark. Soon I had landed on a roof. My aunt called for me to be careful and I almost fell off. I lied and told her I was. Then came the matter of getting down... Luckily an array of thick blue pipes was attached to the end of the building. My aunt told me to slide down, and with some maneuvering I made it down safely. 

*Lucid Plays: Plotless*

This dream began with me watching a couple videos of this little kid being thrown high into the air by his brother but landing perfectly fine. Then, I don't remember how, but I was running. I came to a street and saw our school's football team and a P.E. class. They had set some glowing fireball in the middle of the street but I didn't stop to look and kept running. I took a left and yelled "first" because apparently I was proud to have gotten to that location first... I was now on a field and saw some baseball players in the distance. My P.E. coach told me to get off the field, so I sat on a bleacher. A football player sat uncomfortably close, until he was squeezing me against the side of a railing. I heard something about how there was some special technology present so that even when he went to have his game, I'd still feel him sitting right next to me. Luckily I managed to escape. Then, somehow, I just felt that something was wrong and reality checked, becoming lucid. There was a play going on and I decided to watch it. The issue is that I don't remember it. It wasn't particularly clever, just some people singing and dancing so some music I've probably heard before. At any rate, for around ten minutes I stayed around watching this nonsense until I had a false awakening. I still knew I was dreaming, but was getting dizzy every time I left bed. Eventually I understood that I had become Chinese in the dream, which was the reason I was having trouble because "I had a different family, different friends" and so on. It made perfect sense to me in the dream...

*Dream Fragment: Oceans 11*

That title kept popping into my head during the dream, I've found out that its actually a movie. In this dream I was at a beach, but the water level was rising. I went up a hill, but the water kept rising. When I looked over the side of the hill I noticed I was in Los Angeles. I then realized that soon all of Los Angeles would be submerged.

----------


## Yosemine

I remember a couple short dreams from last night. They were just OK. 

*Wednesday 10/29/08* *Held together with Tape*

This dream began with me sitting in a very dark classroom. My best friend from L.A. was behind me. She complained that now she'd have double work, because she went to school at my school today, and would have to do her school's homework later. We both did a project in which we had to draw some spaceship. I briefly held a "real" model and found it was quite weak, so I added tape. Then I dreamt in drawings, and added tape comically to all the buildings down to the ground. It was very funny to me. I kept adding more and more tape everywhere. There were some color pictures in which the tape was pinkish, and others where I just drew it on black. Afterward I asked my friend's mom what she thought of the drawings, but I had lost them. 

*$25 Jackpot*

In this dream I was in an arcade and played on a machine where you would launch a marble up and try to land it in the "jackpot" hole. I did it and got right into the jackpot. I saw now that it was worth 1,000 tickets. I excitedly left the machine for a moment to tell my sister. When I came back there were five, five dollar bills sitting on the ground! They must have come from the machine. There weren't tickets, but what did I care? $25 was a lot better. I saw the jackpot had fallen to 131 tickets. I did it again and got another jackpot. This time only one little green slip which looked like a scantron sheet came out. My dad said that I could take it to the bank to trade it for money. I observed that all my "money" was like that (though it used to just be dollar bills).

----------


## Yosemine

Errr... My dream last night... Yes... Maybe I shall leave some weird parts out of it? Oh what the hell, I'll record it. I'll write it in present tense this time because its just a quirky dream like that. 

*Thursday 10/30/08* *Cucumbers and Live Sausages*

Ummm... where do I begin? I'm on a bed and my math teacher came in. He smiled a huge smile then started talking about a woman in the next room. Some classmates were in this room with me. My teacher looks through the blinds and smiles; its obvious he must have some crush on her. Another woman walks into the room and... well to be honest I note that she's pretty hot. Then I look back to my teacher, but he's now a cucumber. Yet he's not; I know he is now a cucumber, yet nobody cares when someone takes a knife and cuts the cucumber in half. Maybe we could make a salad of it? Who knows, I'm not even in the room anymore. Instead I'm in some water park wearing a bathing suit. Well, I *think* I'm wearing a bathing suit. A quick glance down reveals my bathing suit is down, but I'm wearing two layers of underwear. I pull my bathing suit up and see one of my friends. I used to like her last year, but not like that anymore. I feel like my bathing suit experience was fascinating and describe it (don't ask why). In fact I spend something like two minutes on the topic. It's quite a mystery. But I'm not outside anymore, I'm in the house. Another man is looking at me, and tells me my dad threw away the sausage. I know why. The thin sausages (around three feet long) squirm around a lot, but that's normal. This was a thick sausage. When the thick sausages squirm around its a bit unsettling to cut them. It's no wonder he threw it away.

----------


## Yosemine

I cannot remember last night's dream too well (it's funny I still say that when this is my average recall now). I kind of liked writing in the present tense. It made the dream seem more nonsensical, which literally is more how my dreams are. Later, I may also benefit more from reading these kinds of dreams to help me realize when I'm using my faulty logic. Interesting lack of emotional response I had in this dream. It often seems as though I "know" its only a dream very much of the time, I just never completely consciously know it. 

*Friday 10/31/08* *Dead Man at the Dinner Table*

I begin taking a walk around town, and I know I'm in Israel. The lights glow very yellow and it is very dark. I keep walking until I see a group of people which seem a little dangerous. I cautiously take the corner. But now the sky is a beautiful shade of blue, and the sun can be seen just behind the buildings I'm walking to. I thought it was night just a moment before, however apparently this building had been blocking all the sun all along. I had been walking through a slum; this was a rich neighborhood. And now, after I greet a man I do not know, I sit for dinner. The man is sitting in the chair on my right- stone dead. He doesn't bother me. My mom says he died just a few minutes earlier while on the porch. "Was he smoking," I ask, as if it makes all the difference in the world. I can't get a straight answer. I take a look at the dead man again. I try some false pity, without luck. I don't care about the dead man, and that scares me. Could it be true that the media is hardening us to death/disaster too much? It must be, for he doesn't bother me at all slumping there. "It's a natural part of life," I assure myself, "It's no wonder you don't mind it..."

----------


## Yosemine

Well, since nobody's complained about using present tense, I'll continue. It's a lot more fun to write my dreams that way, since I got bored writing in past tense. Forgive me if the tense is jumpy, I have to work on it. If it's annoying let me know and I'll change back. Last night I had a very, very weird dream. I remember it as one dream, so I guess I'll write it as one too. 

*Sunday 11/2/08* *Harry Potter and the Basketball Game*

I start out realizing I had bought tickets to see a sports game. I know that I don't really like watching any sports, but if I have tickets I might as well go watch... I make my way into a basketball court, awake I now realize it looked like my middle school's gym. So I sit down next to my sister and wait for this game to start. As far as I know this is a very big one; I see a man with a red and white camera on the opposite side filming. It occurs to me I might be on TV. I scoot out of the picture, since I don't want every movement of mine captured for the world to see. When I glance at the clock again I note that an entire hour had passed. It's starting to annoy me, but somehow I warp to a different location and have a top-down view on the "real" game. The court is white and black and has a "futuristic" theme. I notice that all the players have very long arms, and lanky too. They run around and one manages to slam dunk the ball. Pretty much everyone in the game had jumped with him to try to block the ball, or block the people blocking the ball. When the man was coming down, I watch as he actually slaps a man on the opposite team in the face- well at least where his face should be because he is wearing a stormtrooper mask. The man goes flying off the court. I see a replay in slow motion and laugh uncontrollably. Such a random thing to do. 

Now I actually become one of the players for a brief moment. I now understand the game is between Tibet and China. If this is impossible, which is likely, just ignore it. I don't know their relationship... At any rate, both teams hated one and other, so I have to pass the ball from one team to the next. I run and try to catch the ball when the game starts to make a basket, but I only touch it before the ball goes out of bounds. I see a different man take the blame. I notice his face is extremely unhappy. Later this man does some sort of intense physical therapy since he got injured during this play. 

I flip back to the gym in which I began, and go down to the courts themselves. Nets are set up. I suppose it's for badminton. But the nets keep shrinking. In the beginning they were nearly as high as volleyball nets, now they are like tennis nets, then they are nets on ping pong tables. But just a little bigger than normal. I play with the man opposite of me, finding it very difficult. The net is most definitely too big. But then I realize "why." "This is ping pong," I remark, "table tennis is the one with the smaller net." After a little more time of playing ping pong, I am greeted by a normal looking man, Ganondorf, or a giant pig. Oddly I cannot remember which one. At any rate this *thing* is tied to the wall, and I am told to run. I do as told, and a spectacular (but small and very controlled) explosion takes place behind me, right where the thing was. Why do it? He must have been evil.

I warp to a different location and see Harry Potter arguing with Voldemort. They are arguing about that basketball game, and also why somebody tried to blow him up. I keep seeing text and then a movie. When I see text, as this should be a book, I seem to not be reading as much as understanding what I'm supposedly reading, which is quite stupid. I think that this is the 7th book (though that already came out), and that it just totally sucks. 

I now see oddly shaped chocolates. One is shaped like a paper clip. I remember how I eat those by unbending the chocolate and then slurping it down like spaghetti. In fact, I can just taste it right now, literally. It's very good, but it appears that I had put the whole thing in my mouth without unbending it. I am sad that it tastes better this way; the old way was supposedly a tradition of mine. I'm now at school with my friends. Now details become muddled. I know there is a mission, I know I go on a short mission, but I just don't remember what it was! It involved the chocolates though. At any rate I'm sitting on the concrete ground and glance to my right. I see a girl I know that has some sort of mental problem. She's smiling and laughing. I'm almost jealous, and smile back. I think about my being conscious, (a funny thing to think about in such a weird dream, maybe the joke's on me) and wonder about what she is thinking and how she feels. At any rate she's obviously enjoying life a lot more than me.

Finally I switch to the last act of my dream. I see Mike from Monsters Inc. in a metal pipe. He calls over to a friend of his, confusing the friend since he can't find Mike. Soon I am involved in a plot about navigating a desert. I have fallen off the main trail and I am stuck in the valley below. Somehow I find my way out. My family walks toward an abandoned church, and we all jump over a deep crevice to get there. When we left the abandoned church, I understood that I had been given a "virtual" tour of England. Yes, I'm aware England isn't a desert. Now I see the building of a machine that will wrap around the world. Scientists explain they don't even know if it will work; it's funded by some bored, beyond rich, guy. I watch its surprisingly fast progress.

----------


## Yosemine

Wow I've been lazy! I thought the last dream I recorded was two nights ago, but it was Sunday! I actually _have_ been remembering my dreams, they have just been very boring lately. I mean, who wants to read about Yosemine looking naughty things up on the dream internet, or Yosemine going to school for the 1,000,000th time? Anyway, last night I can barely remember much, and it feels like a past memory, so past tense writing. 

*Thursday 11/6/08* *Dodge Ball*

This dream began with me in a crowd of a lot of people. Swarms of people. Like a herd of people. And they were all playing dodge ball. Naturally the game was a little... weird with so many people. I can't tell now that I'm awake if it was perhaps every man for himself. It looked fun, and I joined in. As soon as I joined in the herd just walked away, leaving around four for me to play with. I scarcely noticed, and began to run. I made note of the grass and mud; this could be slippery, I'd have to watch out. I felt like I was gliding on the ground, yet I was going quite fast. I made a note of that too. I started to chase after someone with the ball, or whatever it was I was holding (I believe it to actually be a disk). He didn't turn around, and I chased right behind him before nailing him with the object. I didn't reap much satisfaction as it was such a cheap shot. 

Later in this dream I met a Mexican man at the airport who was somehow my uncle. Don't ask the about the connection; I don't know either.

----------


## Yosemine

I can remember a few dreams from last night. Short, but interesting. Very, very clear and vivid as well. Just ignore the tenses from now on, it'll depend on the dream. 

*Friday 11/7/08* *Response to Threat of Pantsing*

Odd little segment. I begin by climbing over a chain link fence, and I'm met with around five people of similar age. They all tell me they are going to pants me, including my underwear. I have a "what the hell" moment, and somehow become involved in a fight with one of them. Since I'm a lot weaker, I have to "cheat" by taking a towel I just somehow got and wrapping it around his neck. I kick him a few times until I think I've done enough and let him go. Then, as if to make up for it, I say "I'm sorry." 

*Boats are not Street Legal* 

I started by walking out of my house onto the street. I stand in the middle, since traffic rarely comes here (it's purely residential). Suddenly, I saw a kid on a skateboard that is very wide zoom by. I heard it, but it didn't seem to have a motor at first glance. Then the main attraction arrives; a boat. Like literally a large, plastic, boat with an engine. I'm perplexed by how it moves... surely the propeller doesn't push enough air to drag it on the ground. A couple kids jumped out of this one as well. Then I see a full grown man looking angry running toward me. He began to yell at what I assumed were his children. Then he smacks one. Not wanting to be part of this scene, I quickly left on a scooter. I took a couple nice, sharp turns until I saw a man and yelled "Do you honestly think taxes will go down? That's ridiculous." and then drove into a whole bunch of woodchips. Since I was apparently barefoot, one lodged itself in my toenail. Slight pain, but I removed it and didn't feel a thing anymore. When I got back to the "crime scene" a police car pulled in that was actually a limo. He was the police chief of course, because it's only logical a police chief would ride in a police limo. All the kids I saw earlier, and then some, were taped to the wall. The police were taking them into custody. One ran as soon as the tape was ripped yelling "I'm free!" before he was caught by a huge man at the end of the driveway. We all laughed.

*LA River*

I started overlooking something I called the "LA river." It was a flood control channel. Since it was raining, a stream ran through it. I saw a toddler standing near the fence to the "river." What was he doing alone? I went to him. Somehow he demanded salad. So I jumped over the fence and gave him armfuls of salad that was piled up right in this river. Then I got him some carrots too. But wait... maybe this was part of the sewer? As soon as that thought came my brother, who had taken the place of the toddler, spit out the carrots and said they were disgusting. 

*The Tell-Tale Rocket*

Thank goodness I didn't miss this dream sign. I started looking over the scores of a test of mine. I couldn't really understand it. I saw a picture of a rocket hanging on the wall. I went to it, and had a memory that I had drawn it. Not a bad picture at all. I wanted to show it to someone (don't ask why) so I showed it to a man that walked by.  But it wasn't a rocket anymore. I looked at the picture and it became a rocket again. When I tried to show him the picture it once again changed, until I looked back! I have a cruel mind. But something was up... this was impossible unless... (it took me a remarkable amount of time to think of this) I was dreaming! Of course! I smiled. I did the nose reality check. In fact, I kept doing it over and over because I noticed how cool it felt. Then the dream began to fall apart, and I just tried to read. In my nonlucid dreams I can read fine, but in the lucid ones I can't. Same thing here, text was spelled all wrong and was about nothing. The only word I caught was entrepreneur. Lastly I had a false awakening and I started to get up. I felt like I was going to have an OBE, which I believe are just dreams. Curious, I waited. I then saw a video about how to trigger lucid dreams, which involved sitting up in bed then moving over to separate the body from the soul for a few minutes, which for some reason would trigger lucids.

----------


## Yosemine

Short dream; wouldn't have recorded it if not for the irony.

*Saturday 11/8/08* *He noticed something was a little different...*

In this dream I felt like writing a story. I sat at a desk and began to write; lucid dreaming would be a great subject. I started to write about a boy that noticed that the world looked a little brighter and different, before realizing he was dreaming and becoming lucid. I don't know what the plot was supposed to be, but I figured it would branch out from there. I wished I was lucid.

----------


## Yosemine

Well, I have had a four day weekend, and I've been going to sleep at 12:00 and waking up at 10:00. Not the best thing for recall. Last night I actually did remember one fairly interesting dream though. I'm going back to past tense from now on because present tense can almost sound "dramatic," and I don't take my dreams seriously. Also, yesterday I had an interesting thing. I woke up gasping for breath because I think I had been choked in a dream.

*Tuesday 11/11/08* *The Moving Mall*

I started in a pet store in a place I understood to be Israel. There were mostly fish there, and I studied a few. Prices were in USD but I didn't notice this. One fish tank is a small bowl with around seven mushrooms making an arch around the back of the bowl. There was one fish inside, and I wanted to buy it. It was $10 for the fish and the bowl. But now a thought comes to me. What if these are hallucinogenic mushrooms? I wouldn't want *those* in my house. I looked at the mushrooms again, and only the stalks are left. I was definitely not going to buy it after that and left the store into a mall. Suddenly all the lights turned off. Power outage? I felt like I really had to get out of there, but as I exit I find the whole mall is surrounded by a barbed wire fence! It was nighttime. "We're trapped," I told my dad. I noted that the houses on the other side of the fence also had the lights out, save a couple lights I assumed were emergency lights. I saw the beam of a flashlight slide across the ground before pointing at us. The source of it climbed over the (now normal chain-linked) fence. I recognized the face instantly; it was someone I knew back when I lived in Woodland Hills. I actually do not know them now that I'm awake. 

We chat a little, and I notice they live on a street called "Woodland Dr." What a coincidence that was. At this point I knew I wasn't in the U.S. but I didn't know/wonder what country I was in. Then, without warning, the street in front of me started to blur until it was a gravel road. The night changed to day. Was the street moving? I looked at it some more. It seemed only logical that the street would be moving, since I had not felt myself accelerate. My mom jumped and clung onto the chain link fence. *We* were moving. I had little time to think about how and why an entire mall would be moved. I found it amazing. I clung onto the fence too, not realizing that it was pointless as the entire mall was moving, not just the fence. Things got weird, because though the mall was moving, other things were not. Naturally obstacles on the other side of the fence were stationary, but also some things on our side didn't move, such as a tractor that we were coming right toward! I jumped off the fence, finding that I needed to run to keep up with the fence (another weird impossibility). My mom held out her hand so that I was just able to run fast enough and grab it and swing back to the fence. I noted that the fence had square holes. I saw a tree on the other side of the tree approaching. Or us getting closer. I was totally confused. I just missed hitting it. 

*California's Crap Metro System*

In this short dream I rode on a Metro train. After getting off, and wanting to go back home, I heard that there is no direct line back! I had to ride over four more hours on the train until it looped back!

----------


## Yosemine

I actually had a lucid dream last night. It wasn't very long, but it was extremely clear. I had another very long dream, but I forgot most of it except the ending. It may have been a WILD, for I remember WILDing, but I don't know if that one was successful. I'll record it as a "DILD."

*Friday 11/14/08* *Four Eyes*

In this dream I had scratched at this little growth thing on my nose and removed this whole layer of "skin" which was clear but crinkly. Concerned, I looked into my bathroom mirror. My nose was normal. My skin seemed too smooth (to the point where it was nastily greasy), but normal nonetheless. I tried to wipe my face of the "grease" and discovered an odd little fact about me: under my right eye hiding under a fold of skin was yet another eye! I could sort of see out of it; I put a finger in front of my "new" eye and saw it even though my top eye could not. I checked under my left eye and found an eye there too. I stretched open both folds of skin and tried to look of all four. The only thing my brain registered is that it made me dizzy. I thought this was because I was seeing things from four perspectives, which of course I had never done before. 

*Flight to Japan*

I don't know how I became lucid, but I was. I walked downstairs. I had a feeling the dream would end, but I went outside and it was so clear and vivid I lost that feeling. The sun was setting and the sky actually had some deep purple spots. I wanted a better look at the town so I flew up. It was beautiful, and the ground was also in shades of purple and the orange of the setting sun. I told myself I'd have to record it on Dream Views as looking like tie-dye. I landed in a random place where a man was complaining about his broken car. I thought I should actually do something in this dream. My first thought was to explore Japan and try to get to Tokyo. I flew up again, nearly going to space before deciding to be on the safe side and just cruise over there from a lower height. Mind you I was still "technically" in space at my height I think, just not in the actual dream. I could of course see the curvature of the Earth, but I was low enough that I could see the outline of cities still. I cruised until I reached a large landmass which looked like South East Asia. I spotted Japan off the coast of China and flew closer. In my dream, Japan was a very narrow strip of land with scarcely room for two buildings on its width. I saw a farm with some people working and a football stadium. I felt sorry for the Japanese because they had so little land to build on, until I thought about how it was just a dream again. I asked nobody for directions for Tokyo, and something showed me to turn and go the other direction. I found Tokyo (it was marked, as if on a map) and came in for a landing. Instead of landing in a city, I landed in an Olympic stadium, lost lucidity, and spent the rest of the dream playing stupid games that don't exist.

----------


## Yosemine

Horrible recall lately. I'm having a bad school year so far, so that doesn't help. Stress doesn't help. Oh well, I remembered a little thing from last night. Ironically I wouldn't be surprised if it really happened...

*Tuesday 11/18/08* *$3 to Launch*

Yup, another Knott's Berry Farm dream. In this one I parted with my family at Knott's to go ride Xcelerator. I realized I didn't have my glasses strap with me; a shame because having glasses on on roller coasters makes them much better. But... they don't allow glasses on Xcelerator anyway, so it didn't matter for now. I got there just as the ride opened, and waited in line. I don't know how long I waited before I somehow found myself holding myself up by my arms on two walls waist deep in water. I didn't think too much of it, until a pretty girl walked by and said something to me, when I became all self conscious and realized that my arms were too weak to suspend myself when they were at the angle they were in for as long I was doing it (the water was gone I guess). Then I got onto the ride, but instead of a launch there was a simple chain lift. The ride was like a kiddy ride. I knew the layout, and noticed that the layout was incorrect. It was more like a Wild Mouse than anything. When back at the station I discovered that it had only been a test run (with people on it?). I anticipated a launch, but went up the chain lift again! The layout was completely different this time around; at one point the track bent into words. The first one was "Good." I felt very disappointed when I got off the ride. When I exited through a wooden door (obviously it isn't really there) I overheard a guy outside say it cost $3 if you wanted the roller coaster to launch you. I was handed a bag stuffed with something. I scarcely noticed as I thought about what a ripoff that was when you already paid entrance. I found my mom and complained about that, not ever opening the bag.

----------


## Yosemine

I know I had some very long dreams, but unfortunately I only remember the ending half of my last dream, and a fragment. 

*Wednesday 11/19/08* *Radioactivity*

This dream "began" with me in a room with large windows. For some reason, the room had areas that were slightly radioactive. I went into these areas out of curiosity, and dream stupidity. When I was in them my face felt like it was "buzzing" in the same way your arms or legs feel after you cut the blood off to them, but before the whole "pins and needles" thing. In my dream, I was under the impression that radioactivity was nothing but electrons (obviously false) being emitted by atoms (why?). The electrons must fit themselves into areas between the atomic bonds in my face and cause the buzzing sensation, I reasoned. After that broken logic, I found myself holding what looked like an electric sander, but as I waved it in the radioactive areas, the "radioactivity" became water. I didn't question where the oxygen or hydrogen atoms would come from, and just thought of it as a chemical reaction. 

Then I went outside with my dad and got into our car. We drove a little, before going down a steep hill. The car had somehow changed so there was no roof or walls, and I was supposed to push tree branches out of the way with a stick I was holding. Finally, I just ended up riding my bicycle and my dad and brother were on foot. We reached a movie theater. I thought it strange that I had never seen it before. When we got closer I saw some horses running around a track. Then I noticed that a lot of them weren't even moving their legs, and had children riding them. A lady next to me asked a rider if he was thirteen, and he said he was. Soon, the horse track became something like a roller coaster for little kids. I then noticed I was sitting on a steep slope and started to slide down. I "saved" this domino game from falling, before sliding down myself. I ended up walking with one of my teachers and classmates. My teacher said, "We need more girls in here... or lesbians." "Umm, lesbians *are* girls," I answered. Then my teacher asked if I was in band, and when I said no, she said "Good, those guys suck."

----------


## Yosemine

Believe it or not I'm still living. I've been sleeping in all week, and forgetting my dreams. Last night I do remember a very vivid series of dreams that connected into one main plot. 

*Friday 11/28/08* *The Back is the Safest*

This dream began with me on a plane. I was sitting next to one of my friends, and there the plane started to dive. I could tell we were going to crash, but I didn't worry much; I noticed we were in the back of the plane. I read once that that gave us a 60% chance of survival, and besides, we were young and probably like 20% of the deaths were from old people I reasoned. My friend and I looked around at our families, and, not with any emotion, wondered which of us were going to die. Statistically one of us should, as there were around eight people altogether. Calmly I kept sitting, and felt the plane start to go backwards. That wasn't good; I wanted to plane to hit head on to give us the greatest chance of survival. But the plane just rolled backwards and stopped. Everyone left the plane and I silently applauded the pilot for the amazing emergency landing. 

I was now with my mom, and somehow at an airport. I saw a small city with skyscrapers ahead. We walked toward it, and my mom said we would sleep in this city. I wanted to go onto a different plane that same day to get to our destination, even saying "Well, I always did want to be in a plane crash." When we got to the "city" the first thing I noticed were two naked men sitting in a pool. Out of pure surprise, I kept staring at them, and they splashed water on me to get me to stop. I had an idea and closed my eyes. I felt quite smart for figuring that out. After I walked past them I saw to my right a whole bunch of other seemingly naked people in a pool. Was I in some nudist colony? I looked again, but they were all wearing swimsuits. I reached "the end" of town, and saw one of my friends from school. What were the chances I'd meet him here? We talked a little, and eventually I became involved in a different plot in which I had won a vacation to someplace. The way to get there was through a portal, which were the exact same as the ones in the game Portal. I went in all three of my choices, and the third had a large, black stone with writing on it. The writing changed and I realized they were names, and that they were the actors in *this* movie. I left soon after. 

After really waking up and sleeping, I was at school, still with the memories of the previous dream. I won't bother to go over details, because it was so normal. After I had talked to one of my friends, I turned around and saw someone drawing meaningless lines. Then I walked outside to get my bicycle and bike home. A kid on a bike went before me, and I was mad because I had a false memory of having no way around him, but that he would ride very slowly. I rode my bike a little downhill, then went over an edge to a thirty foot fall! I grabbed onto the chain link fence and held on. I realized I was most probably dreaming, and to make sure did the nose reality check. I was indeed dreaming. I let go and slowly floated to the ground, but the dream was already fading; so fast I don't even consider this a lucid dream, just waking up. I began to run, but I could see nothing, and completely awoke.

----------


## Yosemine

Last night's dream was interesting, and showed me how much Portal got into my head lately... You could say I had a night of video games and dream pain. 

*Saturday 11/29/08* *Pain in a Video Game*

In this dream I understood myself to be playing a video game, though I was in truth part of it. After riding a train, I found a way to access "God-mode" and started to fly up until I was very high. I looked down and saw the train (painted white) fly across the track at extremely fast speeds, even around the constant sharp loops and turns. Odd, but it was only a game. I flew lower and spoke to a guy I saw next to me, and he answered. So my mic was indeed working. The ground was full of small hills and was almost black. I walked to an area in a corner and encountered two boys that I thought were of "a different clan." Seeing as this was a game, I needed to kill them. I pulled out a motorized knife that my family used to cut our Thanksgiving turkey. They laughed at me as they pulled out their versions of the knife which were red; I realized I was likely a noob with the lowliest of equipment. Well, I'd have to outsmart them then. I blocked a blow from the knife with my knife and started to run. I pulled out a small pocketknife and stabbed one of the boys behind me in the throat. Now the dream started to get odd. 

I thought about how this was only a game, yet I felt very bad for stabbing him. It seemed painful, and I still had this guy running right after me trying to chop me in two. Something was wrong, and I couldn't quite figure it out. I never worried about being in pain when I played Call of Duty 4. I "pressed" start, saved the game (even though I was supposed to be online), and exited. 

*Bad Brakes*

This short dream began with me running down in some sand which had thorns. I was scared I would be in major pain, and even cried in pain though there really was none. It's hard to explain. After that I was walking with my dad in a forest. I started to talk to him. "I already know this whole island; it's so small" I told him. He agreed and we continued until I saw a wall with the blue and orange portals from the game Portal. Some kids jumped in the blue one and exited out of the orange one, and I supposed they were in training to use the portals. Then, well, something happened, involving blocks of metal and a junkyard. The end product was that a Hummer was right in front of me. I hate those kids of cars, but I got in anyway. I somehow started it and drove forward. I found the brakes wouldn't slow the car down. I made a turn and scratched a green minivan beside me. I kept trying to stop (the car must have been in drive) but the brakes just wouldn't work. I found another brake pedal (did I have one for the back wheels and one for the front wheels?) and slammed on them as well. I heard a screech, but the car didn't even slide. I finally just turned the car off to stop.

----------


## Yosemine

It's been a long time since my last dream was recorded, but I had a good night's sleep and remembered a couple fairly interesting ones. 

*Saturday 12/13/08* *Warm Cold Water*

In this dream, I started off walking toward a pool of water, along with a few others around my age. There was a gate separating me from the water, and an adult nearby warmed us that the water was very, very cold. Taking my chances, when the gate was opened, I went into the allegedly "cold" water to find it was warm; even warmer than outside! I noticed the sky was cloudy, and I was having difficulty swimming. No matter, I noticed a water slide at the end of this tiny pool, and by doing an odd swim I reached it. My brother went first, and without much delay I went as well. I caught up to him quickly, and grabbed him to keep me from kicking him painfully. I positioned myself so that I was on the bottom, and so when we got in the pool I took all the force of the water hitting my back. It was very fun, and completely painless. I didn't even get water up my nose which is a usual occurrence for me (not matter how I jump into water, including blowing air out my nose, water always finds a way in). I got out of the water and looked for the way to get back. It was sunny now, and I found a ladder. I climbed up, but there was nowhere to go. I could see the tiny pool, but it was a fifteen foot drop. Instead of impulsively leaping, as I did into the water, I decided *not* to take my chances, and went back, indicating I was fairly conscious in this dream. I found a way back, but I honestly don't remember it (it was likely a scene change and a false memory) and went down the water slide again on my back. It was OK, but there wasn't a sense of motion. At the end I skipped on my back on the water and gently hill a large concrete wall which was at the end of the pool. 

When I got out of the water this time it was sunny, but not in a hot sweaty way, nor a cold one. There was no real temperature, and I was simply comfortable. I wasn't even the slightest bit wet. I saw some guys my age, and one asked me "Do you know where the [some saint] Church is?" Not being religious, or Christian to begin with, I was about to say I did not when I noticed in the distance a thing that looked kind of like a church. I could see only half of it behind a building that looked like the one that set sail in "Monty Python's Meaning of Life" (I had watched that before bed). The person who asked the question said that wasn't it. Then, was we kept walking, I saw an opening into a place that looked almost like a stone castle, but very "happy" and not cold as you may be thinking. I was called back out by the boys outside, who said the water slide wasn't in that direction. I got out of what I had since decided was some sort of greenhouse, and followed them to a building that looked the same, and going inside we got back to the water slide. My best friend went down the slide before the water was turned on. The attendant said "Maybe I should turn the water on..." and when she did I noticed the entire slide had water running down it, even though the water flow should likely begin at the top and run down. I accepted it, as it could be that there were jets among every part of the slide. Expensive, but it would work. 

*"He" sends texts and voicemails*

In the beginning of this dream, I was fixing up my R/C Wowee Dragonfly because the head had split open. This soon turned into my Easy Star, which I had sold last week. I didn't know what to do. Though super glue can be used on an Easy Star, I was thinking that the foam was still the Dragonfly's which could liquefy with super glue. The scene switched and I had a "toy" gun which would shoot flashes of red light, like in the game Nanosaur. I shot it around a little bit, then I looked to my right and noticed I was right next to a freeway. Cars were speeding by at around eighty miles per hour. I aimed the gun at the barrier (it was only a toy) and saw the "laser" mark on the barrier. It was a very bad laser and only around fifty feet away it was already around one foot in diameter. I could not see my shots and gave up. At this time, my phone rang. When I answered it I was told I had one voice message and a text. But the people that told me this weren't robots, they were actually live operators. Amazed, I said thank-you, and *they* put the voicemail on for me. It was a man whose voice I didn't recognize. I unfortunately can't remember our conversation (odd I realized because this was a voicemail), and he led me somewhere. I followed his directions, then the voicemail was over. 

I was very confused. Who was this man who led me to here? He called again, and I got another voicemail. I asked him "So wait, this is a voicemail yet a totally live conversation?" He didn't really answer, and kept directing me for a while. Finally I got the courage to ask him who he was. "Interesting," he said, "most people ask that as soon as I call." I trusted him for some reason, and kept following his orders, until, oddly, I found myself playing a video game. It was a good video game. Like literally, if this were made into a real online flash game it wouldn't be bad at all. Part of the fun was this guy talking through "voicemail." You don't know who he is, he just gives you tips, and no matter what you ask you can't figure out who he is, and you want to know. The gameplay itself was good too. You controlled a little pink ball from a top-down perspective. However, because it is so hot, your little ball needs to "drink" all the time, or else it will lose water and die. There is a handy bar to tell you how much water there is left, and the ball shrivels a little when it is loosing water. To collect water, you can run over ice cubes on land which the ball just somehow absorbs, or into some pools of water which are scattered about. Something about it was charming, and I loved following "his" directions, collecting balloons, and making sure I don't die of dehydration. It started getting better as it started to have some puzzles. The first so was a bridge. If you went onto it with full water, you'd be too heavy and the bridge would collapse. You actually needed to dehydrate yourself a little to be light enough to cross. 

I was looking forward to all sorts of weight based puzzles. At the end of the bridge however, the man with the "voicemail" started to tell me about a project to build an impenetrable castle. There were five people near me. One got a project to make a model castle out of stone. I had to make it drawn only with a pen. Then I saw a "video" of some sort about an impenetrable castle made of stone. I saw a kamikaze dive bomb into a thin wall of a stone castle, only to explode with no damage to the castle wall! Another followed doing the exact same thing. Odd mix of WWII and ancient architecture I thought. I then saw some men inside playing a game of "bowling," but what was interesting was that this bowling game was played on ramps. One went all the way up to the top of the castle roof at a fairly steep incline, and the person in control of the bowling ball had to get it into a hole at the top. It was kind of a mix of bowling and mini-golf. Another one rolled the bowling ball into a hole in the floor, and the ball fell out of the ceiling and bounced around until it fell into another hole. Finally, I saw progress of my brother who had to make a castle of sand. Interestingly, he was actually painting it all black.

----------


## Yosemine

Last night's dream was short, but pretty interesting. I went to sleep at one and woke at ten so I'm surprised I recalled a thing. 

*Sunday 12/14/08* *The Sun Shield*

This dream began with me learning that the CO2 concentration was up to a massive *seven* percent in the atmosphere. Considering it is very, very small percent wise today, this troubled me a lot. Though I'm not one of those who is completely worried about global warming, there was no doubt that this much CO2 would raise the temperature significantly. And so, by virtue of false memories, I learned of the sun shields, designed to reflect some sunlight away from the Earth as they orbited and keeping temperatures stable. I went outside and looked up, and saw the blue sun shield. It was just slightly darker than the sky, positioned directly beneath the sun in my location. I didn't understand how this would work world-wide, but I accepted it. I saw another shield, this time yellow, orbiting overhead. I then had a time shift where I believed it was the next day, and saw the blue sun shield had shifted over far to the right, and the yellow sun shield had actually descended into the Earth's atmosphere and was now a balloon. I wanted to take a photo, because surely the first sun shields would be historic. I ran into the garage to find a camera, but didn't find one. When I went out the shield was gone, and I saw a helicopter hovering above. It landed on our street, and I gave the woman inside it a wallet I somehow had. She thanked me and gave me $10. I took the money, but on the second look she had given me hundreds of dollars! I was only supposed to get ten, so I gave her back the money, and she gave me two $5 bills. Honest eh?

----------


## Yosemine

Winter break! I should try to get my recall up in the time I have now. Last night I did remember a very short dream. I had one with an enormously complicated plot, but I can't remember it. I feel like a lost a great thing, hinting it was an interesting dream. 

*Saturday 12/20/08* *Ski Resorts on Mars*

In this short dream I opened a book and found a coupon for $1.99 off of something. My track coach came in and told us he hid some important paper in one of the books. I noticed I was in a library. I started opening up books, and went to the large encyclopedias. Then I opened up a book titled "The 1000 most Stupid Things in History." Every event was characterized by a very small blurb of text that was only a couple sentences. I read one. It said something like, "Some years ago scientists wanted to cover Mars in snow. In the desert, they created snow by the process of electrolysis, but never finished the project." That text is not exact, hell I'll be lucky if even half those words are the correct ones, but that is how I interpreted the reading. Of course, electrolysis has nothing to do with snow making...

----------


## Yosemine

Yosemine had a dream? No way! No really guys, I remembered a dream from last night. I liked it a lot, plus it continued after I awoke and slept again. 

*Friday 12/26/08* *Sudden Sun (Part 1)*

You've got to love how that whole title rhymed... This dream started with me inside a store, shopping for something. In the end, I payed for a Pinky ball and (I believe) some stickers. The cashier was an old woman whom I made a note of in the dream as if she had some importance, but I do not remember what it was. I stuffed the ball and stickers in my pocket (initially surprised because that ball should not have fit in my pocket) and mounted my bicycle. I biked in the parking lot and was unhappy to notice how dark it was. I had no light; it was unsafe to bike without a light (ironically my dad bought me one today from the 99 cent store). I found a bike trail and biked on the right side, then thought I was going on the wrong side and switched to the *left.* "What, do you think you're in England?" I joked to myself, stupidly not realizing the right was the correct side... I saw another biker in my lane coming towards me. Though technically he was right, I thought he was wrong, and confusion ensued. In fact, the confusion led to a few seconds where I was paying little attention to the surroundings, and when I came to, I was hit with a sudden realization that literally shocked me. The sun was out. Right in front of me, in a position which would equate around one or two o' clock, the sun was brightly shining. There was no way! It had been night before! I looked back from where I came, and there were a lot of trees. It really was dark in there, perhaps I simply was confused about the time. No! There wasn't any way for the trees to block out that much light... I looked forward and saw a tall mountain, tall enough in fact that the sun could hide behind it if it were only a couple inches down. That must have been it. The parking lot was further away from this mountain and the Earth was curved. Maybe it was possible that from a slightly different angle the sun was hiding behind the mountain in that position, and now here it was still only setting. Even though it was very high in the sky... "No," someone said, "it didn't do that." It didn't seem very logical to me either on the second thought. I looked again. It wasn't the sun I was seeing, it was an enormous electrical orb on a wooden electric pole, and it was making crackling sounds. I came closer, and saw some glowing wires stop glowing. Must have been a power outage. I woke up. 

*Sudden Sun (Part 2)*

When I fell back asleep I was in about the same dream. I had forgotten about the electrical orb, and was once again trying to find out why the sun had popped out like that. I saw the forest I had biked through again. It was still very, very dark. I saw a grassy meadow, and my dad with another man talking. Then, entering an odd plot, I began to be escorted by a two year old through some places. We somehow squeezed into a room that was behind a wall, and the kid crawled in a narrow passageway with a window at the end after a couple 90 degree turns. "Is it fully collapsible," I asked, "because if it isn't I'd like to back out now." I had noticed how very barely I could move, and resented the idea of having to crawl through that narrow space to get out.

----------


## Yosemine

Had a weird dream involving school last night. I don't get many school dreams anymore (thankfully), but luckily this wasn't the classic "where are my friends?" or "why am I failing this class?" dream. Still boring.  

*Saturday 12/27/08* *Mass Ditching*

This dream began with me coming out of "hibernation" after what I understood to be one year. I had a memory of having done this before, which meant I spent two years in a state of suspended animation. Suddenly I was scared; what if this meant that I was, if not biologically two years older, two years closer to death. I asked someone near me who reassured that in hibernation, you don't biologically age one bit or lose years of your life. After that I found myself in a school gym which resembled my middle school's. I stood in a line, remarking about how annoying it was to have to stand in the 9th grade line when I was in 10th grade because people think less of you. Then, having a brilliant idea, I moved to the 10th grade line. The line next to me also seemed to be 10th graders, and was composed of only girls. The line to the right of me was only 9th grade boys, and now I noticed that all were ridiculously short, as in only up to my chest. The coach tried to "even out" the teams by taking one of the 9th graders and put them in another line... Soon somebody on a loudspeaker introduced this concept of some punishment involving a rope and glass which hung from the ceiling. 

I had a very convincing false memory in which I hung from the rope and swung near a basketball hoop, then jumped off to try to catch on. I felt bad for the kid who had to do it this time. I won't bother with details (I've already gone into to much) but for a while the dream consisted of throwing apples, and running around. Then everyone started leaving class in the middle of the period. Curious, I followed. In a massive line, we all went out the front. When we got to the street, all but me crossed the main street. I just turned and crossed the small one. I somehow had made a full circle and was back at the entrance. I climbed over a fence and saw a lot of people hanging out under a tree. I went back in the gym, and the dream faded. However, the concept of what was happening was somehow playing in my head. I knew there was a main light in the center of the room, which was being reflected and refracted by hanging pieces of glass to illuminate the basketball courts.

----------


## Yosemine

I had a short, but very "cool," and frightening dream last night. I was semi-lucid in a way because I didn't seem too worried. As a quick edit, I just realized tomorrow will be my one year anniversary here on Dream Views. I better get a good lucid dream!

*Sunday 12/28/08* *Aliens from the Closest Nebula*

In the beginning of this dream, I was walking through extremely narrow white hallways, and entering tiny white rooms. I settled down in one and looked out the window. It was night, and I looked to my right. In my view was a huge, neon red, cloud. It was very beautiful, and seemed very wispy and fragile. There was no question about it; what I was seeing was a nebula. This, naturally, was impossible. There wasn't anything like that close to us. I looked at it some more because it was so pretty, vaguely recalling how similar it was to my "Staring at the Universe" dream. I had to get a picture. Retreating back into the center of the room, I think, (I'm not sure), I found a camera, and I went back to the window. I turned right again but the nebula was gone. I was awestruck and disappointed, until I saw a meteor glowing white streak across the sky quite low, but still nearly horizontal. Then another, slightly bigger, flew down and settled itself somewhere in the city. Two meteors within seconds? Something was up. I thought that it was possible we were traveling through a "dirty" area through space. Maybe this dirt was the so called "nebula" I had seen? I didn't have much time to think because an enormous meteor, seemingly headed nearly directly towards me, appeared. This one wasn't a pretty glowing white streak; it was clearly a brown/black rock from my view with a dim red tail. My heart jumped, and I separated from my body. I then saw how some odd sort of alien started to take over our planet. They didn't care about human life whatsoever, because apparently it would just hinder their takeover. I saw how one just touched a human, who died a ridiculously fast and painless death. I saw a few more of these, very disturbed, when I realized *I* was a human too! In this time I wasn't really there, and in some unconscious way I knew this wasn't real, because my fear sort of stopped. I realized I was just like a camera also, but didn't think much of it. The dream ended soon after.

----------

